# Newly diagnosed prediabetic



## picitup

Hi All

I've just been diagnosed as prediabetic and have booked an appointment with a nurse at my GP to discuss my chocolate, sorry I mean diet  
Obviously the goal is to reverse it by cutting down and losing weight.  I took some meds which stimulated my appetite to the extent I was starving much of the time and my weight went up to 17st 7 and should be around 12-13st.  I'm down to 16st 8 so a little way to go.

On the bright side, it's a wake-up call to start exercising and get fit again.  I used to really enjoy cycling and the bike's out the back, so no excuses, apart from the fact it's so hot at the mo.

The main symptom has been crushing tiredness and I'd really like to address this.  Has anyone else had tiredness as  a symptom?  I've had the tiredness since xmas and have watched 120 Star Treks and completed all 8 seasons of Homeland due to inactivity.

Also should I check my blood sugar to see how I'm doing?  Maybe each day as  a fasting test before brekky?

And for a bit of fun, I already had a glucose meter and it showed my fasting sugar as 27 which made me raise my eyebrows a bit!  Then I checked the strips and they were 2 years out of date so bought some new ones lol.  Since then my fasting sugar is around 7 which I think indicates prediabetes.

That's it for now apart from to say thanks for reading.....

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Windy

Hi Steve, sorry to hear about your prediabetes and tiredness. The tiredness may be due to your higher blood glucose level, it's one of the symptoms of (pre?)diabetes, along with weeing more, and thirst. I used to fall asleep and have to have naps in the afternoon some days, which I suspect might have been the effects of the diabetes before I was diagnosed. You've got the chance to change course before you get to diabetes proper.

The main thing that'll help (bearing in mind that I don't have any medical training) is to lose some of the weight, which I think you plan to do by exercising. Can I encourage you to do dieting too as it's something that you can do even if you're tired? Set yourself a target weight, maybe 15 stone (or whatever target you decide on) or a fixed period of time to diet for, for instance three months, and go for it. The good thing about a time limited diet is that you know it won't be for ever and I found that helped me to stay on it, rather than have my head turned by chocolate and Danish pastries. Take photos of yourself now, and every month, and weight yourself also, so that you can see your progress and keep motivated. 
Measuring your fasting BG levels is a good idea - you can track how your BG is doing over time, and hopefully as you lose weight, it'll reduce a bit. You can help reduce your BG by going for a walk or other exercise after a meal, as it helps your body burn the glucose in your muscles.
Whatever you decide to do, hope it goes well. Let us know how you're doing.
Star trek marathon watching - which series did you go for? TNG/ original series / voyager / DS9? TNG is my favourite, possibly followed by voyager.
Make it so!, Sarah


----------



## picitup

Hi Sarah

Thanks for your very quick reply  The the worst part about the tiredness is that I've been bored out of my tree!  I'm normally mentally quite active but have been absent without leave for some time.  Watching box sets (Voyager) has helped pass the time.  Like you I've been having daytime naps and sleeping like a log all night.  It was good to hear that someone else experienced tiredness as a symptom.  aka losing weight - I wasn't very clear - yes I do intend to diet at the same time as exercising.  I'm 6' 1" tall so I don't look too bad apart from a rather large belly lol.  Setting target weights over periods of time is a good idea thanks.

I was wondering - what should my fasting levels be?  Around 5?  I'll get into the routine of taking a measurement before brekky - maybe put a post-it note on the kettle as mornings are fairly automatic.

I will post back on this thread with any progress, thanks.

I see you're a bit of a trekky. NG was my favourite of all time.  I remember the original with Kirk fighting a plastic crocodile.  You had to be dedicated to watch it lol.

Keep Smilin' 

Steve


----------



## Leadinglights

picitup said:


> Hi Sarah
> 
> Thanks for your very quick reply  The the worst part about the tiredness is that I've been bored out of my tree!  I'm normally mentally quite active but have been absent without leave for some time.  Watching box sets (Voyager) has helped pass the time.  Like you I've been having daytime naps and sleeping like a log all night.  It was good to hear that someone else experienced tiredness as a symptom.  aka losing weight - I wasn't very clear - yes I do intend to diet at the same time as exercising.  I'm 6' 1" tall so I don't look too bad apart from a rather large belly lol.  Setting target weights over periods of time is a good idea thanks.
> 
> I was wondering - what should my fasting levels be?  Around 5?  I'll get into the routine of taking a measurement before brekky - maybe put a post-it note on the kettle as mornings are fairly automatic.
> 
> I will post back on this thread with any progress, thanks.
> 
> I see you're a bit of a trekky. NG was my favourite of all time.  I remember the original with Kirk fighting a plastic crocodile.  You had to be dedicated to watch it lol.
> 
> Keep Smilin'
> 
> Steve


You sound as if you have a plan in progress, it is good you have a glucose monitor but make sure the testing you do gives you useful information on which to progress. Some people have problems with fasting levels as the moment they get out of bed their level can increase so test before they get out of bed. The sort of levels to be aiming at are 4-7mmol/l fasting or before meals and less than 8-8.5mmol/l 2 hours after eating. Though to see if you are tolerating a meal then no more than a 2-3mmol/l increase 2 hours after eating is what will guide you to make dietary changes. 
Carbohydrates convert to glucose so reducing the carbs in your meals will reduce the impact of your meal. As you are only prediabetic then some modest changes may be sufficient. Cutting out a few big hitters like cakes, biscuits, sugary drinks and reducing portion size of potatoes, pasta, rice, bread, breakfast cereals should make a difference.
You may do quite a bit of testing to start with but should soon be able to eliminate any problem foods and have a safe repertoire of meals.
This link may help you with some ideas, some do's and don'ts and some meal suggestions. https://lowcarbfreshwell.co.uk/


----------



## Windy

Hi Steve, there's some stuff on BG levels here and this graphic
you're aiming for between 4 and 7 mmol/L, so you're in range, but at the upper end of the range, but you're addressing that now with your diet and exercise combo. 
Perhaps put the BG monitor in front of the kettle so you test whilst you're waiting for it to boil? It means you can wash your hands first; you can get random high readings if you've accidentally got something sugary on your fingers.
Best of luck, it's not easy to stay on track with dieting and exercise, be kind to yourself if you stumble a little, as long as you get back up and keep going, it's all good. You can do it.
Sarah
PS original Star Trek was ok, but the special effects were terrible, like you say. NG is definitely better, and Patrick Stewart has such a lovely voice!


----------



## picitup

Hi Both

Thanks very much for all the useful info.  This forum is very helpful.  I took a BG reading of 5.1 at 9:20 and will repeat at 11:20, 2 hours after my All Bran.  It's my last strip so off to Boots today to get some more.

I've been cutting back on carbs for some time now, my evening meal is generally some meat and a bunch of veg with no chips, spuds or pasta.  My weight is slowly coming down and I think some exercise will help tip the balance a bit more.

I'll take a look at the low carb webs site and see if I can find some scrummy meals thanks.

As far as cakes, chocolate etc, I'll just cut them all out.  I won't miss them too much and if it addresses the tiredness all to the good.  My wife wants to cut out the sweet stuff too so she simply won't buy it.  Now I have a partner in crime...

Well the 11:20 measurement 2 hours after brekky was 7.3 so a 2.2 difference so I guess a bowl of All Bran is ok for me.  I'll continue to check before and after meals and get a feel for what's OK.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## picitup

ps Sarah I see from your footer that you're doing well losing the weight.  Well done


----------



## Windy

picitup said:


> My wife wants to cut out the sweet stuff too so she simply won't buy it. Now I have a partner in crime...


Good to hear that you've got an ally, not having the sweet stuff in the house is definitely a help.


picitup said:


> ps Sarah I see from your footer that you're doing well losing the weight. Well done


Thanks Steve. I've never stayed on a diet successfully this long before, no one is more amazed than me that it's working!

Best wishes, Sarah


----------



## Drummer

I had decades of 'healthy' diet advice, all low in fat and high in carbs - and no one would ever accept it made me feel unwell, lethargic etc. I wilted under the sarcasm.
These days I eat meat and stir fry or fish and salad for breakfast and don't take any nonsense about cereal and skimmed milk being good for anyone.
I suspect that if you look on the full disclosure nutritional panel that your 'chocolate' is actually a hefty dose of sugar and also that vegetable fat could feature large in the mixture. I buy the 95% cocoa solids chocolate bars from Lidl and have just one square once in a while.
I found that losing weight was a by product of getting blood glucose under control - it dawned on me when I stood up and my trousers fell down, as I had not been aiming for weight loss and hadn't really noticed it. The Atorvastatin and Metformin put me into quite a state of despair and confusion, which took some time to recover from - if I ever have done so fully and completely.


----------



## ianf0ster

I'm a Type 2 Diabetic in remission and I have to say that graphic that @Windy posted doesn't match up with my experience.
I know of dozens of Type 2's who gat BG finger prick tests of 3.x and yet are nowhere near being hypoglycaemic, I even know f one guy who regularly gets down to 2.x without a hypo. - It all depends upon what you eat and what level your body is used to.
Where the level of 4.0 does come in is for Type 1's and those Type 2's who are taking insulin because of the danger of the insulin driving it too low before they get a chance to take action. It does not apply to Type 2's taking just metformin or those taking no medication.

Then at the other end of the scale it's crazy to sat that a fasting BG of above 7.0 is too high (i.e. hyperglycaemia). Lots (even most) people get Dawn Phenomenon or Foot on the Floor  and so their fating BG may well be the highest reading that they gat all day - mine often is! And sure enough it is often above 7.0 even though my HbA1C is in the normal range.
It just so happens that I have a strong Dawn Phenomenon and I eat Low Carb, so my BG reading 2hrs after eating my first meal of the day (usually lunch) is never higher and almost always lower than the fasting reading.


I agree with @Windy about exercise not being enough , but disagree when it comes to dieting. I hate that word, being hungry is no way to spend your life and even if you do use a calorie restricted diet to lose weight the chances are that you have ruined your Resting Metabolic Rate such that your body uses fewer calories to survive - thus ensuring that it becomes easier and easier to get fat and becomes harder and harder to lose that weight.

Instead adopting a low carb way of eating (counting carbs rather than calories and eating until comfortably full) will cause BG to drop along with weight and also  blood pressure (if high).

You say you have a BG meter and in-date test strips, so I suggest 'eating to your meter' - learning which foods to avoid/cut down  and how much to eat just by the BG rise from before to 2hrs after first bite of each meal. Target 1 meal at a time starting with Breakfast which for most people is a complete carb-fest!


----------



## Windy

Hi @ianf0ster, I'm firmly in the "whatever works for you" school of T2 diabetes management, diabetes is individual to each of use and how we try to manage it. If low carb, or restricted calorie, or eating to your meter, or indeed anything else works, then more power to your elbow.
I did a lot of testing with my meter at first and got an idea of what gave me BG spikes and have based my meals around that. It seems like a good idea to tailor what you eat to what your body can deal with. I'm hoping that I can keep the weight off that I've lost, but time will tell.
Best wishes, Sarah


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

ianf0ster said:


> I know of dozens of Type 2's who gat BG finger prick tests of 3.x and yet are nowhere near being hypoglycaemic, I even know f one guy who regularly gets down to 2.x without a hypo. - It all depends upon what you eat and what level your body is used to.



I can’t agree with that I’m afraid. High 3s are experienced by people without diabetes for sure, but if people are genuinely getting towards 3.0 or into the 2s, then their brain function will be impaired (which generally happens somewhere below 3.5).

Of course if checking with a home BG meter there could be a degree if inaccuracy in the measurements, but it’s important not to confuse asymptomatic hypoglycaemia, where the person doesn’t have (or feel) any warning signs, with not being hypo.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

picitup said:


> Hi Both
> 
> Thanks very much for all the useful info. This forum is very helpful. I took a BG reading of 5.1 at 9:20 and will repeat at 11:20, 2 hours after my All Bran. It's my last strip so off to Boots today to get some more.
> 
> I've been cutting back on carbs for some time now, my evening meal is generally some meat and a bunch of veg with no chips, spuds or pasta. My weight is slowly coming down and I think some exercise will help tip the balance a bit more.
> 
> I'll take a look at the low carb webs site and see if I can find some scrummy meals thanks.



Welcome to the forum @picitup 

Sounds like you are making some great positive changes, and good to hear you are seeing a reduction in your weight.

Have you had a blood test done at your surgery to measure your HbA1c? Home blood glucose monitors are very useful, but they aren’t intended to be used for diagnostic purposes.

An HbA1c measures changes in red blood cells over the past 120 days or so, and is the test that’s usually taken to check for diabetes. A reading of 42-47 would usually indicate being at risk of developing diabetes.

Hope your fatigue and lethargy begin to ease as you continue to work on your menu changes and increases in activity.


----------



## picitup

Hi all thanks for you replies.  Looks like I have a lot to learn.... @everydayupsanddowns yes I had a hba1c test which confirmed prediabetes although the doctor didn't give me the measurement.  I'm seeing the fat nurse (nurse for fat people) on the 7th so I'll ask her what the measurement was.

I see I need to do quite a bit of testing to see what meals make me spike.  On the weight loss, I've not touched any refined sugar products since I was diagnosed and I'm not really missing it so no probs there.  I weighed myself this morning and have lost a pound since last week so just another 3st or so to go.....

I'm struggling for strips atm.  I used my last one Saturday and intended to go to Boots to get some more, then promptly fell asleep for a few hours until Boots was shut lol.  I popped into town today and none of the chemists apart from Boots sell the strips for my meter.  Boots charge £16.00 for 50 but were out of stock. Anyway, a bit of poking around eBay and I've found 2 boxes of 50 exp 2023 for £16.99 so I'll wait for them to come and make sure I order in advance in future.

On the naughty side, I do like whiskey.  In the past I've bought a 1/4 bottle a week and drank it over 2 nights (14 units).  I know alcohol turns into sugar so I need to cut that down too.
I've bought a small measuring cyclinder and will drink 1/3 of a bottle each night for 3 nights then the week after 1/4 of a bottle over 4 nights down to 1cc over 6 months lol.  The aim will be to pack in the whiskey completely as I know it's not very clever.

I'll post up again when the strips arrive with a list of fasting measurements and I can take these in to show the fat nurse.

@Drummer I take Atorvostatin - what symptoms did you have?  I'm chasing crushing tiredness and am hoping chasing diabetes away will be the answer.



Keep Smilin' all

Steve


----------



## Leadinglights

If you are going to be doing quite a bit of testing and can't find strips for your monitor at a better price you would quite quickly recoup the money spent on a monitor that uses cheaper test strips the GlucoNavii is about £10 and the strips £13 for 100 from amazon or similar.


----------



## travellor

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I can’t agree with that I’m afraid. High 3s are experienced by people without diabetes for sure, but if people are genuinely getting towards 3.0 or into the 2s, then their brain function will be impaired (which generally happens somewhere below 3.5).
> 
> Of course if checking with a home BG meter there could be a degree if inaccuracy in the measurements, but it’s important not to confuse asymptomatic hypoglycaemia, where the person doesn’t have (or feel) any warning signs, with not being hypo.



I certainly notice anything under 4.
If I was driving at 2, god help the rest of you.


----------



## travellor

picitup said:


> Hi All
> 
> I've just been diagnosed as prediabetic and have booked an appointment with a nurse at my GP to discuss my chocolate, sorry I mean diet
> Obviously the goal is to reverse it by cutting down and losing weight.  I took some meds which stimulated my appetite to the extent I was starving much of the time and my weight went up to 17st 7 and should be around 12-13st.  I'm down to 16st 8 so a little way to go.
> 
> On the bright side, it's a wake-up call to start exercising and get fit again.  I used to really enjoy cycling and the bike's out the back, so no excuses, apart from the fact it's so hot at the mo.
> 
> The main symptom has been crushing tiredness and I'd really like to address this.  Has anyone else had tiredness as  a symptom?  I've had the tiredness since xmas and have watched 120 Star Treks and completed all 8 seasons of Homeland due to inactivity.
> 
> Also should I check my blood sugar to see how I'm doing?  Maybe each day as  a fasting test before brekky?
> 
> And for a bit of fun, I already had a glucose meter and it showed my fasting sugar as 27 which made me raise my eyebrows a bit!  Then I checked the strips and they were 2 years out of date so bought some new ones lol.  Since then my fasting sugar is around 7 which I think indicates prediabetes.
> 
> That's it for now apart from to say thanks for reading.....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve



Sounds like me.
Amazingly tired.

But with the help of the NHS, I lost 5 stone by a mixture of a low fat diet for about a year, and exercise, then a shake based 800 calorie diet for another eight weeks.
This actually reversed my diabetes, I eat a healthy Mediterranean diet now. Mostly.
No issues with any of the meds, Metformin, and statins were both side effect free.
I'm still on a statin now.
Still no side effects.


----------



## Windy

picitup said:


> I'm seeing the fat nurse (nurse for fat people)


It made me laugh that you needed to add the clarification!


picitup said:


> I weighed myself this morning and have lost a pound since last week so just another 3st or so to go.....


You can get there. Just need to keep chipping away at it. 
Best wishes


----------



## picitup

@Leadinglights thanks for the tip on the monitor with cheap strips. I offered the seller £15.99 for the 100 which was accepted so when I get close to none left, I'll check out the GlucoNavii.

@travellor well done for losing all that weight.  Do you still feel so tired after the weight loss?  Of course I want to address my blood sugar issue, but the original symptom was crushing tiredness and having to sleep in the day.  I'm hoping losing some weight and addressing the prediabetes will make a difference to the tiredness.

On another note, I went for a bike ride today.  First time for months.  Just a mile round the block, not too demanding but bet I'm walking round like John Wayne who's just got off his horse tomorrow.  Brake and gear cables need a spot of oil so that's a job for tomorrow.  I'll keep doing the same until I can do it twice and progress from there.  At 63, I'm sure progress will be snails pace, but that's ok.  

Cheers

Steve


----------



## picitup

Windy said:


> It made me laugh that you needed to add the clarification!
> 
> You can get there. Just need to keep chipping away at it.
> Best wishes


Glad I made you smile  Well, a pound a week is a bag of spuds in a year eh?


----------



## travellor

picitup said:


> @Leadinglights thanks for the tip on the monitor with cheap strips. I offered the seller £15.99 for the 100 which was accepted so when I get close to none left, I'll check out the GlucoNavii.
> 
> @travellor well done for losing all that weight.  Do you still feel so tired after the weight loss?  Of course I want to address my blood sugar issue, but the original symptom was crushing tiredness and having to sleep in the day.  I'm hoping losing some weight and addressing the prediabetes will make a difference to the tiredness.
> 
> On another note, I went for a bike ride today.  First time for months.  Just a mile round the block, not too demanding but bet I'm walking round like John Wayne who's just got off his horse tomorrow.  Brake and gear cables need a spot of oil so that's a job for tomorrow.  I'll keep doing the same until I can do it twice and progress from there.  At 63, I'm sure progress will be snails pace, but that's ok.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve



It's a chicken and egg question.
I believe diabetes as a condition made me tired.
High BG can do that, but I was also carrying around a giant armadillo all day.
The fat caused difficulty sleeping, with obstructive sleep apnoea, so weight loss definitely improved night time sleeping.

So I decided to address everything, it was a wake up call really.


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Sarah
> 
> Thanks for your very quick reply  The the worst part about the tiredness is that I've been bored out of my tree!  I'm normally mentally quite active but have been absent without leave for some time.  Watching box sets (Voyager) has helped pass the time.  Like you I've been having daytime naps and sleeping like a log all night.  It was good to hear that someone else experienced tiredness as a symptom.  aka losing weight - I wasn't very clear - yes I do intend to diet at the same time as exercising.  I'm 6' 1" tall so I don't look too bad apart from a rather large belly lol.  Setting target weights over periods of time is a good idea thanks.
> 
> I was wondering - what should my fasting levels be?  Around 5?  I'll get into the routine of taking a measurement before brekky - maybe put a post-it note on the kettle as mornings are fairly automatic.
> 
> I will post back on this thread with any progress, thanks.
> 
> I see you're a bit of a trekky. NG was my favourite of all time.  I remember the original with Kirk fighting a plastic crocodile.  You had to be dedicated to watch it lol.
> 
> Keep Smilin'
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve, 

I've just joined and I've been experiencing severe tiredness for some time too, and the diabetic nurse told me that it wasn't pre-diabetes, now I see you're experiencing it so thinking otherwise! So glad you're posting all you are it's really helping me as I have limited information and little help currently. Good luck with all you are doing and keep up posted on progress. 
Samana


----------



## travellor

Samana said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> I've just joined and I've been experiencing severe tiredness for some time too, and the diabetic nurse told me that it wasn't pre-diabetes, now I see you're experiencing it so thinking otherwise! So glad you're posting all you are it's really helping me as I have limited information and little help currently. Good luck with all you are doing and keep up posted on progress.
> Samana



Do you sleep well?


----------



## Drummer

picitup said:


> @Drummer I take Atorvostatin - what symptoms did you have?  I'm chasing crushing tiredness and am hoping chasing diabetes away will be the answer.
> Keep Smilin' all
> 
> Steve


I was taking Atorvastatin and Metformin - only for around 5 weeks, and had aches and pains, muscular weakness, but the worst was how my memory was affected. I forgot the words to the songs I sing - luckily my daughter had asked me to write them down so I had made a book of them, but just before Christmas 2016 I went shopping, lost the car, wandered around until I found it using the key fob, then when I opened the back I found I'd already done the shopping two days earlier and left it all in the car after calling in at my daughter's.
It was 18 months before the last ache departed, but I was very much weaker than I had been and for some time I stopped work.
By reducing my intake of carbs I seem to have got back to normal - I'd far rather stick to low carb than take tablets - I feel just about normal, just older - but then, at 71 I do have to accept that I really am getting on a bit.


----------



## Samana

travellor said:


> Do you sleep well?


Hi Steve, 
My sleep patterns are a work in progress I have other health issues too and have done a lot of work around this so I get more sleep at night, currently I tend to try to stay in bed even if I feel restless, which I often get and use techniques to settle back off. It can vary though, I can be awake whole nights or have difficulty settling off. Do you have issues with sleeping?


----------



## travellor

Samana said:


> Hi Steve,
> My sleep patterns are a work in progress I have other health issues too and have done a lot of work around this so I get more sleep at night, currently I tend to try to stay in bed even if I feel restless, which I often get and use techniques to settle back off. It can vary though, I can be awake whole nights or have difficulty settling off. Do you have issues with sleeping?


Hi
It was me that responded.
I was diabetic, but heavily overweight. (Post above)
When I lost weight my sleeping improved dramatically.
I still wake up around fourish, but usually go back to sleep.
I do tai chi, I find the mental relaxation techniques work well for me.


----------



## picitup

travellor said:


> It's a chicken and egg question.
> I believe diabetes as a condition made me tired.
> High BG can do that, but I was also carrying around a giant armadillo all day.
> The fat caused difficulty sleeping, with obstructive sleep apnoea, so weight loss definitely improved night time sleeping.
> 
> So I decided to address everything, it was a wake up call really.


Hi yes, that's just how I see it - a wakeup call.  Time to address my diet, weight and physical fitness.  I'm carrying around an armadillo too as evidenced by my belly.  The doctor couldn't believe my weight as I'm quite tall, but there it is, probably wrapped round my internal organs which ain't clever.


----------



## travellor

picitup said:


> Hi yes, that's just how I see it - a wakeup call.  Time to address my diet, weight and physical fitness.  I'm carrying around an armadillo too as evidenced by my belly.  The doctor couldn't believe my weight as I'm quite tall, but there it is, probably wrapped round my internal organs which ain't clever.



That was the findings of Prof Taylor, a lot of type 2 diabetes is caused by internal fat, and internal organs are smothered.
He found an 8 week 800 calorie diet removed a lot of the fat, the pancreas recovered, insulin resistance went, and BG and insulin responses normalised


----------



## picitup

Samana said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> I've just joined and I've been experiencing severe tiredness for some time too, and the diabetic nurse told me that it wasn't pre-diabetes, now I see you're experiencing it so thinking otherwise! So glad you're posting all you are it's really helping me as I have limited information and little help currently. Good luck with all you are doing and keep up posted on progress.
> Samana


Hi Samana
Glad it helps.  These forums are great - so many people with good information!  I've been suffering from tiredness for quite  a long time.  I had a stroke a couple of years ago and thought it was post stroke fatigue.  You can get this even if you just have a TIA. By the time I went to the docs they gave me a blood test which showed low folic acid.  A couple of months of high dose folic acid tabs and my levels are back up, but the tiredness persists.  Just to confuse the issue I'm also bipolar so it could be low mood which will be a change of meds for some time, experimenting with doses and on and on.....
Although I'm no nearer an answer, making the required lifestyle changes can only be to the good.
Without being too dramatic, the tiredness is gutting.  I like to be active, but haven't done any hobbies for months.  I feel a bit better today, probably because I parked my botty on my bike yesterday and went for a ride.  Just a short one, but it's something I've wanted to do for months.

And if it wasn't all vague enough, I did some googling for patient information leaflets for my meds and 5 out of the 8 can cause tiredness as a side effect 

I see you say you were told by your DN that prediabetes wouldn't be the cause of your tiredness, but my doc said the exact opposite.  I asked him the direct question if he thought it was the cause of my tiredness and he said he did.  I'm no expert (just what I've googled) but my understanding is that you can have low energy if your sugar levels are RIGHT, not low or high so surely if you're prediabetic and your levels are high, that can cause tiredness? Just from reading the forums I can see that different members have different experiences with different BG levels so maybe we're only a little out, but quite sensitive to that change?

I have no idea so I'm grasping in the dark, but will continue to work on my diet and physical fitness and see where that ends up.  I'm guessing I'll have another hba1c test in the future so see if it goes down and I'm less tired.

Sorry this was a bit of a long one, but I'm struggling with the same as you, so keep in touch, and I will, so we can swap notes 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## picitup

Samana said:


> Hi Steve,
> My sleep patterns are a work in progress I have other health issues too and have done a lot of work around this so I get more sleep at night, currently I tend to try to stay in bed even if I feel restless, which I often get and use techniques to settle back off. It can vary though, I can be awake whole nights or have difficulty settling off. Do you have issues with sleeping?


Hi Samana
My sleep is pretty good although if something wakes me up in the night, I can't get back off again so I get up.  Thankfully this doesn't happen too often.  I have a good bedtime routine and go to bed at 10:00 every night and get up around 7 so a good 9 hours.  I'm expecting deeper sleep soon due to my bike escapades - a little more physically tired so improved sleep and less tiredness?  We can but try....
Do you suffer from stress and do you spend time relaxing?  The only way I can relax is to put my headphones on and listen to music, blotting out everything.  I guess you've heard of it, but if not, google 'sleep hygiene' which might help.

I used to wake up in the early morning which is called 'middle of the night insomnia' and there's no help from sleeping tablets as these get you off, but wear out in the night.  After some time, it corrected itself I'm pleased to say.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## picitup

travellor said:


> That was the findings of Prof Taylor, a lot of type 2 diabetes is caused by internal fat, and internal organs are smothered.
> He found an 8 week 800 calorie diet removed a lot of the fat, the pancreas recovered, insulin resistance went, and BG and insulin responses normalised


That's very interesting thanks.  It motivates me more to lose some weight.  Not sure if I'm quite ready for an 800 calorie a day diet though, I'll start gently by cutting out any refined sugar products and exercising.  Nice one to keep up the sleeve though.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## travellor

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> My sleep is pretty good although if something wakes me up in the night, I can't get back off again so I get up.  Thankfully this doesn't happen too often.  I have a good bedtime routine and go to bed at 10:00 every night and get up around 7 so a good 9 hours.  I'm expecting deeper sleep soon due to my bike escapades - a little more physically tired so improved sleep and less tiredness?  We can but try....
> Do you suffer from stress and do you spend time relaxing?  The only way I can relax is to put my headphones on and listen to music, blotting out everything.  I guess you've heard of it, but if not, google 'sleep hygiene' which might help.
> 
> I used to wake up in the early morning which is called 'middle of the night insomnia' and there's no help from sleeping tablets as these get you off, but wear out in the night.  After some time, it corrected itself I'm pleased to say.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve



I never got rid of waking up at 4am!


----------



## picitup

Drummer said:


> I was taking Atorvastatin and Metformin - only for around 5 weeks, and had aches and pains, muscular weakness, but the worst was how my memory was affected. I forgot the words to the songs I sing - luckily my daughter had asked me to write them down so I had made a book of them, but just before Christmas 2016 I went shopping, lost the car, wandered around until I found it using the key fob, then when I opened the back I found I'd already done the shopping two days earlier and left it all in the car after calling in at my daughter's.
> It was 18 months before the last ache departed, but I was very much weaker than I had been and for some time I stopped work.
> By reducing my intake of carbs I seem to have got back to normal - I'd far rather stick to low carb than take tablets - I feel just about normal, just older - but then, at 71 I do have to accept that I really am getting on a bit.


Hi thanks for your reply.  I'm not sure about Metformin, but it looks like you had the Full Monty of side effects from Atorvastatin.  It must have been very disorientating. Well done for acheiving remission and losing 50lbs.  I've probably got that to lose  

Cheers

Steve


----------



## picitup

travellor said:


> I never got rid of waking up at 4am!


That's  a bugger.  Do you get up or manage to get back off?


----------



## travellor

picitup said:


> That's  a bugger.  Do you get up or manage to get back off?


I usually get back to sleep.
It's easy to start thinking about different things though, I try clear my mind or go to my happy  place.


----------



## Samana

travellor said:


> Hi
> It was me that responded.
> I was diabetic, but heavily overweight. (Post above)
> When I lost weight my sleeping improved dramatically.
> I still wake up around fourish, but usually go back to sleep.
> I do tai chi, I find the mental relaxation techniques work well for me.


Hi, great that losing weight has helped you and your sleeping has improved. I too wake early around 4ish in the morning, and then tend to doze for a while until just after 6am and then get up. Oftentimes as currently I get so tired I do nap mid afternoon but that is more to do with the nutrition side of the Gastroparesis as I have absorption issues so lack in energy but continually working on it, the pre-diabetes thing is something else I just have to add in now. 
Yes, I find that I'm finding more ways to relax too, I'm not very mobile but do do stretches when I can and find ways just to chill and de-stress helps a lot! Watching something funny also lifts me on not so good days! It's like a tonic!


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> That's very interesting thanks.  It motivates me more to lose some weight.  Not sure if I'm quite ready for an 800 calorie a day diet though, I'll start gently by cutting out any refined sugar products and exercising.  Nice one to keep up the sleeve though.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


I agree with picitup I might not be ready for 800 calories yet but making some change I'm definitely up for! Especially around refined sugars etc where I can and a little more movement. You're doing great Steve!


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> My sleep is pretty good although if something wakes me up in the night, I can't get back off again so I get up.  Thankfully this doesn't happen too often.  I have a good bedtime routine and go to bed at 10:00 every night and get up around 7 so a good 9 hours.  I'm expecting deeper sleep soon due to my bike escapades - a little more physically tired so improved sleep and less tiredness?  We can but try....
> Do you suffer from stress and do you spend time relaxing?  The only way I can relax is to put my headphones on and listen to music, blotting out everything.  I guess you've heard of it, but if not, google 'sleep hygiene' which might help.
> 
> I used to wake up in the early morning which is called 'middle of the night insomnia' and there's no help from sleeping tablets as these get you off, but wear out in the night.  After some time, it corrected itself I'm pleased to say.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve, 
Yes, I get up sometimes too, just for a break! That often helps me to settle then when I go back. For me it was like at least 3 nights out of 7... now it's more 1 night out of 10... so drastically improved. 
I go to bed and we watch something light on the laptop with amber light and then I settle about 9.30pm and I don't eat anything beyond 6.45pm as that's my last tiny snack of the day (Gastroparesis snack). 
Yes I'm getting more hours too. I wake always feeling tired, never refreshed, not mastered that yet... I live in hope hahaha. 
I do get easily stressed yes, I tend to work with my feelings and handle them mostly but of late that's been more difficult so I've taken time out in nature or done distracting things on a daily basis to turn away from stuff, that has helped but things are still there sometimes if you don't handle them you know? I've used headphones too to relax, but at the moment with headaches I just want quiet, so totally get what you're saying. Yes, I've followed the sleep hygiene list, thank you. Yes that's right sleeping tablets just settle you off, not keep you there... not sure what the long term answer is... I practice self care and relax and rest when I need to and that helps and doing it more and more, which I definitely need right now! Got a few other tests in play n the coming weeks and potentially surgery on my shoulders so think that all adds to the stress, it will all work itself out... it just all came at once so it's just handling it all that's my issue I think! One thing at a time is the key. I really appreciate the great tips you are sharing, thank you, and good to be in touch with people who are experiencing or have experienced the same things, it really helps, this is all very new to me! Thanks


----------



## Samana

travellor said:


> I never got rid of waking up at 4am!


I know it can be difficult once you're awake to settle back off, sometimes I manage it, others I just rest and enjoy just relaxing for a while and think it benefits my body. It's a work in progress!


----------



## picitup

Samana said:


> Hi Steve,
> Yes, I get up sometimes too, just for a break! That often helps me to settle then when I go back. For me it was like at least 3 nights out of 7... now it's more 1 night out of 10... so drastically improved.
> I go to bed and we watch something light on the laptop with amber light and then I settle about 9.30pm and I don't eat anything beyond 6.45pm as that's my last tiny snack of the day (Gastroparesis snack).
> Yes I'm getting more hours too. I wake always feeling tired, never refreshed, not mastered that yet... I live in hope hahaha.
> I do get easily stressed yes, I tend to work with my feelings and handle them mostly but of late that's been more difficult so I've taken time out in nature or done distracting things on a daily basis to turn away from stuff, that has helped but things are still there sometimes if you don't handle them you know? I've used headphones too to relax, but at the moment with headaches I just want quiet, so totally get what you're saying. Yes, I've followed the sleep hygiene list, thank you. Yes that's right sleeping tablets just settle you off, not keep you there... not sure what the long term answer is... I practice self care and relax and rest when I need to and that helps and doing it more and more, which I definitely need right now! Got a few other tests in play n the coming weeks and potentially surgery on my shoulders so think that all adds to the stress, it will all work itself out... it just all came at once so it's just handling it all that's my issue I think! One thing at a time is the key. I really appreciate the great tips you are sharing, thank you, and good to be in touch with people who are experiencing or have experienced the same things, it really helps, this is all very new to me! Thanks


Hi Samana

It sounds like you've got a pretty good handle on it and are doing everyting you can, It's just that everything has come at once which sounds overwhelming.  The Amber laptop screen is good as I'm sure you know that blue light reduces melatonin and inhibits sleep.

I had some Occupational Therapy from a very nice lady once.  I was overwhelmed by pretty much everything.  She suggested that I cut a job in half if it seems too much.  If it's still too much, cut it in half again and again....  This worked very well for me and I still use it to this day.
I remember I had 2 jobs to do at home and needed tools for both.  I was overwhelmed so I drove to the builder's merchants and bought tools for the first job.  Then I drove home and did the first job.  The back to the merchants to buy the tools for the second job, back home and did that.  It might sound a little barmy, but I go both jobs done and it didn't take much longer so who cares? 

I do wish you luck with all your challenges, including sleep.  As you say, one step at a time.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> It sounds like you've got a pretty good handle on it and are doing everyting you can, It's just that everything has come at once which sounds overwhelming.  The Amber laptop screen is good as I'm sure you know that blue light reduces melatonin and inhibits sleep.
> 
> I had some Occupational Therapy from a very nice lady once.  I was overwhelmed by pretty much everything.  She suggested that I cut a job in half if it seems too much.  If it's still too much, cut it in half again and again....  This worked very well for me and I still use it to this day.
> I remember I had 2 jobs to do at home and needed tools for both.  I was overwhelmed so I drove to the builder's merchants and bought tools for the first job.  Then I drove home and did the first job.  The back to the merchants to buy the tools for the second job, back home and did that.  It might sound a little barmy, but I go both jobs done and it didn't take much longer so who cares?
> 
> I do wish you luck with all your challenges, including sleep.  As you say, one step at a time.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve, 
Yes it is that everything has come at once and overwhelming you are right. So handling any one thing can be like juggling and getting no where at times. I feel like I'm making slow progress which is good. Yes the amber light at night helps you sleep better and I love to watch something not too taxing before I sleep. 
I get you! All my goals are set in bite size baby steps so they are manageable and doable that way I can do it and love doing what I do and strangely achieve so much more! It's like it takes away all of the pressure! It's a great way of doing things. 
Actually, that's not barmy at all and doing one thing at a time, gives your whole attention to that one job and loses the overwhelm and you get to do a good job in the process so get it totally. I'm with you on that. Doing this helps me to keep my concentration, I can no longer multitask so find it so much better to give all my attention to one thing at a time. Love your goal focus. Exactly, who cares? You got the job done and no rush, take the pressure off yourself. We've had a few small DIY jobs outstanding and been waiting for a few days of good weather... we did two of them in the last week and found two more to do and I've just added them to the list and will do them in due course. Now got the items we need so may do them in the coming weeks. I take one week at a time, I don't know how you plan and even them my weeks can change due to health, energy etc so I can only loosely plan and that's taken a long time to get used to. 
I've written enough for now. If you want to share more, feel free, it's lovely just chatting about stuff even if not directly Diabetes, it's all connected to how it affects us on a daily basis with our health and how we can get around things. Have a great day!


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana
As I said, it seems you have a good handle on evrything you need to do so hopefully things will continue to improve for you.  I'm not generally too fussed about the speed of progress, just that I progress!

My wife has a Kindle which she reads in bed in Amber mode and it really helps her drop off.  The only issue is, if she reads it on the train she falls asleep lol.

I've been digging around for another monitor with cheaper strips than mu glucorx nexus.  With a bit of digging, you can get reasonable prices for the strips on eBay, but I saw the Core blood glucose monitoring system VAT relief:









						Core blood glucose monitoring system VAT relief
					

The Core Blood Glucose Monitoring System includes a CoreOK meter, test strips and more to help you test your blood sugar levels. Buy your kit from Diabetes UK.




					shop.diabetes.org.uk
				




The strips are only £8.33 with VAT relief for 50 so half the price of the Nexus strips at Boots.  It also has 4 timers so useful for post meal testing and a PC interface so I can draw nice graph.  I don't get out much 

Well, I'm shattered today.  3 separate days on the bike doing an entire mile and it's hit me.  All this tells me is I was (am) completely unfit.  That's fine though, a day recovering and I'll be off again tomorrow.  I read an article on the Internet that if you cycle, the heavier you are, the more calories you burn and I was sold.

You sound very organised.  I don't plan much, I'm a bit more reactive.  Part of the problem is that I have no real concept of time and being retired doesn't help and neither does being bipolar.  Time runs very slowly for me when I have a low mood and spins by when I'm up.  I challenge anyone to keep track of that 

I witter on so that's all for now.  Apart from:

I have a question; if the hba1c test is an average of your BG over 3 months - can you replicate this with a BG meter?  I'd like to check my progress myself if I can.  Maybe do a fasting test every morning and take the average?  I have no idea!

Keep Smilin'

Steve


----------



## Windy

picitup said:


> if the hba1c test is an average of your BG over 3 months - can you replicate this with a BG meter?


Not reliably, no. The HbA1c is what's happening over the 3 months, and you couldn't replicate that unless you were taking your BG all the time, and even then, I'm not sure it'd be very precise as BG meters aren't as accurate as the laboratory tests used to find out your HbA1c. 
Sarah


----------



## travellor

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> As I said, it seems you have a good handle on evrything you need to do so hopefully things will continue to improve for you.  I'm not generally too fussed about the speed of progress, just that I progress!
> 
> My wife has a Kindle which she reads in bed in Amber mode and it really helps her drop off.  The only issue is, if she reads it on the train she falls asleep lol.
> 
> I've been digging around for another monitor with cheaper strips than mu glucorx nexus.  With a bit of digging, you can get reasonable prices for the strips on eBay, but I saw the Core blood glucose monitoring system VAT relief:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core blood glucose monitoring system VAT relief
> 
> 
> The Core Blood Glucose Monitoring System includes a CoreOK meter, test strips and more to help you test your blood sugar levels. Buy your kit from Diabetes UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.diabetes.org.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The strips are only £8.33 with VAT relief for 50 so half the price of the Nexus strips at Boots.  It also has 4 timers so useful for post meal testing and a PC interface so I can draw nice graph.  I don't get out much
> 
> Well, I'm shattered today.  3 separate days on the bike doing an entire mile and it's hit me.  All this tells me is I was (am) completely unfit.  That's fine though, a day recovering and I'll be off again tomorrow.  I read an article on the Internet that if you cycle, the heavier you are, the more calories you burn and I was sold.
> 
> You sound very organised.  I don't plan much, I'm a bit more reactive.  Part of the problem is that I have no real concept of time and being retired doesn't help and neither does being bipolar.  Time runs very slowly for me when I have a low mood and spins by when I'm up.  I challenge anyone to keep track of that
> 
> I witter on so that's all for now.  Apart from:
> 
> I have a question; if the hba1c test is an average of your BG over 3 months - can you replicate this with a BG meter?  I'd like to check my progress myself if I can.  Maybe do a fasting test every morning and take the average?  I have no idea!
> 
> Keep Smilin'
> 
> Steve


There is a correlation, but if you keep your BG to the best you can, your Hba1c will follow.


----------



## Drummer

SOME correlation - but I dropped my carbs from under 50 gm per day to under 40 to try to lower my Hba1c from 42 down into the 30s. 
A year later and my Hba1c was  - 42.


----------



## Leadinglights

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> As I said, it seems you have a good handle on evrything you need to do so hopefully things will continue to improve for you.  I'm not generally too fussed about the speed of progress, just that I progress!
> 
> My wife has a Kindle which she reads in bed in Amber mode and it really helps her drop off.  The only issue is, if she reads it on the train she falls asleep lol.
> 
> I've been digging around for another monitor with cheaper strips than mu glucorx nexus.  With a bit of digging, you can get reasonable prices for the strips on eBay, but I saw the Core blood glucose monitoring system VAT relief:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core blood glucose monitoring system VAT relief
> 
> 
> The Core Blood Glucose Monitoring System includes a CoreOK meter, test strips and more to help you test your blood sugar levels. Buy your kit from Diabetes UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.diabetes.org.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The strips are only £8.33 with VAT relief for 50 so half the price of the Nexus strips at Boots.  It also has 4 timers so useful for post meal testing and a PC interface so I can draw nice graph.  I don't get out much
> 
> Well, I'm shattered today.  3 separate days on the bike doing an entire mile and it's hit me.  All this tells me is I was (am) completely unfit.  That's fine though, a day recovering and I'll be off again tomorrow.  I read an article on the Internet that if you cycle, the heavier you are, the more calories you burn and I was sold.
> 
> You sound very organised.  I don't plan much, I'm a bit more reactive.  Part of the problem is that I have no real concept of time and being retired doesn't help and neither does being bipolar.  Time runs very slowly for me when I have a low mood and spins by when I'm up.  I challenge anyone to keep track of that
> 
> I witter on so that's all for now.  Apart from:
> 
> I have a question; if the hba1c test is an average of your BG over 3 months - can you replicate this with a BG meter?  I'd like to check my progress myself if I can.  Maybe do a fasting test every morning and take the average?  I have no idea!
> 
> Keep Smilin'
> 
> Steve


The GlucoNavii has test strips at £13 for 100 from Amazon and the monitor is about £10.


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> As I said, it seems you have a good handle on evrything you need to do so hopefully things will continue to improve for you.  I'm not generally too fussed about the speed of progress, just that I progress!
> 
> My wife has a Kindle which she reads in bed in Amber mode and it really helps her drop off.  The only issue is, if she reads it on the train she falls asleep lol.
> 
> I've been digging around for another monitor with cheaper strips than mu glucorx nexus.  With a bit of digging, you can get reasonable prices for the strips on eBay, but I saw the Core blood glucose monitoring system VAT relief:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core blood glucose monitoring system VAT relief
> 
> 
> The Core Blood Glucose Monitoring System includes a CoreOK meter, test strips and more to help you test your blood sugar levels. Buy your kit from Diabetes UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.diabetes.org.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The strips are only £8.33 with VAT relief for 50 so half the price of the Nexus strips at Boots.  It also has 4 timers so useful for post meal testing and a PC interface so I can draw nice graph.  I don't get out much
> 
> Well, I'm shattered today.  3 separate days on the bike doing an entire mile and it's hit me.  All this tells me is I was (am) completely unfit.  That's fine though, a day recovering and I'll be off again tomorrow.  I read an article on the Internet that if you cycle, the heavier you are, the more calories you burn and I was sold.
> 
> You sound very organised.  I don't plan much, I'm a bit more reactive.  Part of the problem is that I have no real concept of time and being retired doesn't help and neither does being bipolar.  Time runs very slowly for me when I have a low mood and spins by when I'm up.  I challenge anyone to keep track of that
> 
> I witter on so that's all for now.  Apart from:
> 
> I have a question; if the hba1c test is an average of your BG over 3 months - can you replicate this with a BG meter?  I'd like to check my progress myself if I can.  Maybe do a fasting test every morning and take the average?  I have no idea!
> 
> Keep Smilin'
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve,
Yes true it's just about things progressing and sometimes if things don't work it's just a sign we need to do something a different way.
I have a Kindle e-reader too! Yes they are great! I've not found the amber part on mine, perhaps it's n the Fire? But anyway yes it does help you drop off, I tend to dim the screen also anyway and that helps.

Ooh the blood monitor sounds really good! Do you have to pay for yours? I live in Wales, but had to prize it out of the nurse's hand almost, she didn't want me to have it and said I needed to get the strips and lancets if that's what you call them put on a repeater, still have to do that but afraid to ask! I may need to pay if they don't want me to have them. So I might do what you have done...I have the blood monitor though.

Wow, it sounds really good! It has a few extra things with timers etc I've just looked it up. Hahaha, you can draw a nice graph... you don't get out much  I like it!

You're doing well! You're are making the effort that is what counts! We all have off days and that's okay. Just do what you can when you can. I'm the same, I have exercises for me knees and hips and some days I can't do them but  when I can I do, so be kind to yourself and like you say tomorrow is another day and you can see how far you get tomorrow, key is also not to overdo it. Cycling is good! How is the weight loss going? I do have a bad memory so forgive me! I do my best!

Hahaha, yes I can be painfully organised! I no longer work either and my husband is retired so just enjoying life the best we can. I do get what you are saying about your health... I have different health issues and some very new current ones that have all come at once to handle and it really has knocked me! I'll find my way back, but usually I pick myself up faster than I have of late, but I'm getting there baby step by baby step.

I chatter too sometimes hahaha... I don't mind if you don't sometimes... it does you good

Brilliant question... I was eventually going to get around to asking that myself! I can't see why our blood test would be any different to theirs can you? Where I go for my Hba1c you can have breakfast before you go, it's a none fasting one... is that the same request you get for yours? Or do you get asked to fast? It wouldn't hurt to do it would it? It would give you an idea where you are at... let me know if you do or your thoughts... it makes sense to me!

Have a lovely evening

Samana


----------



## Samana

Leadinglights said:


> The GlucoNavii has test strips at £13 for 100 from Amazon and the monitor is about £10.


That sounds a good deal! Do you need to buy the lancets separately? I'm new to this. Currently I got one from the nurse but might not get help with renewing the extras.


----------



## Windy

Samana said:


> That sounds a good deal! Do you need to buy the lancets separately? I'm new to this. Currently I got one from the nurse but might not get help with renewing the extras.


I don't know if you can get them on prescription, as I buy mine off of Amazon. They're "28g lancets" for the Gluco navii's lancet pen, and come in a pack of 50.


----------



## picitup

Leadinglights said:


> The GlucoNavii has test strips at £13 for 100 from Amazon and the monitor is about £10.


Hi

I couldn't find the monitor or strips at this price on Amazon - maybe if you have a link?

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Leadinglights

picitup said:


> Hi
> 
> I couldn't find the monitor or strips at this price on Amazon - maybe if you have a link?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve





			https://www.amazon.co.uk/GlucoNavii-Blood-Glucose-Monitor-Starter/
		

Uses CodeFree strips
Goes without saying the prices do seem to have gone up since I last looked. So may now not be better than you can get.


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> As I said, it seems you have a good handle on evrything you need to do so hopefully things will continue to improve for you.  I'm not generally too fussed about the speed of progress, just that I progress!
> 
> My wife has a Kindle which she reads in bed in Amber mode and it really helps her drop off.  The only issue is, if she reads it on the train she falls asleep lol.
> 
> I've been digging around for another monitor with cheaper strips than mu glucorx nexus.  With a bit of digging, you can get reasonable prices for the strips on eBay, but I saw the Core blood glucose monitoring system VAT relief:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core blood glucose monitoring system VAT relief
> 
> 
> The Core Blood Glucose Monitoring System includes a CoreOK meter, test strips and more to help you test your blood sugar levels. Buy your kit from Diabetes UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.diabetes.org.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The strips are only £8.33 with VAT relief for 50 so half the price of the Nexus strips at Boots.  It also has 4 timers so useful for post meal testing and a PC interface so I can draw nice graph.  I don't get out much
> 
> Well, I'm shattered today.  3 separate days on the bike doing an entire mile and it's hit me.  All this tells me is I was (am) completely unfit.  That's fine though, a day recovering and I'll be off again tomorrow.  I read an article on the Internet that if you cycle, the heavier you are, the more calories you burn and I was sold.
> 
> You sound very organised.  I don't plan much, I'm a bit more reactive.  Part of the problem is that I have no real concept of time and being retired doesn't help and neither does being bipolar.  Time runs very slowly for me when I have a low mood and spins by when I'm up.  I challenge anyone to keep track of that
> 
> I witter on so that's all for now.  Apart from:
> 
> I have a question; if the hba1c test is an average of your BG over 3 months - can you replicate this with a BG meter?  I'd like to check my progress myself if I can.  Maybe do a fasting test every morning and take the average?  I have no idea!
> 
> Keep Smilin'
> 
> Steve


Morning Steve, 
I was thinking about your question this morning as I was starting to use my blood monitor and realised that doing your normal blood monitor tests won't be the same as the Hba1c... Mine was 45mmols and this morning I did a test before breakfast on my monitor and it was 7.4mmols so it won't work the same will it? It might give you an idea if it's higher or lower but that might be about it in general but not an exact science with Hba1c... just my thoughts I may be wrong. 
I'm going to check my bloods again after two hours as a benchmark, but only have 10 strips to start with and have to request more, so will get onto that too at some point, I will psyche myself up for that 

Have a good day, hope you feel okay for a little cycling today and if you don't there is always tomorrow. 

Samana


----------



## Samana

Windy said:


> I don't know if you can get them on prescription, as I buy mine off of Amazon. They're "28g lancets" for the Gluco navii's lancet pen, and come in a pack of 50.


Ooh, thanks Windy, that's good to know where to get these and the best places. I will see what I can get and then I can use this as a plan B if need to, great info thank you!


----------



## picitup

Leadinglights said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/GlucoNavii-Blood-Glucose-Monitor-Starter/
> 
> 
> Uses CodeFree strips
> Goes without saying the prices do seem to have gone up since I last looked. So may now not be better than you can get.


Hi

I couldn't access the link, but searched for GlucoNavii Blood Glucose Monitor Starter and found it.  Yes, that's pretty cheap too.  Good info as people will want to keep their choices open.

When my Core meter arrives, I'll post up about it.  I'm going to bung my Gluco RX Nexus with 100 strips and 50 lancets up on eBay to try and recover some of the cost.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## picitup

Samana said:


> Hi Steve,
> Yes true it's just about things progressing and sometimes if things don't work it's just a sign we need to do something a different way.
> I have a Kindle e-reader too! Yes they are great! I've not found the amber part on mine, perhaps it's n the Fire? But anyway yes it does help you drop off, I tend to dim the screen also anyway and that helps.
> 
> Ooh the blood monitor sounds really good! Do you have to pay for yours? I live in Wales, but had to prize it out of the nurse's hand almost, she didn't want me to have it and said I needed to get the strips and lancets if that's what you call them put on a repeater, still have to do that but afraid to ask! I may need to pay if they don't want me to have them. So I might do what you have done...I have the blood monitor though.
> 
> Wow, it sounds really good! It has a few extra things with timers etc I've just looked it up. Hahaha, you can draw a nice graph... you don't get out much  I like it!
> 
> You're doing well! You're are making the effort that is what counts! We all have off days and that's okay. Just do what you can when you can. I'm the same, I have exercises for me knees and hips and some days I can't do them but  when I can I do, so be kind to yourself and like you say tomorrow is another day and you can see how far you get tomorrow, key is also not to overdo it. Cycling is good! How is the weight loss going? I do have a bad memory so forgive me! I do my best!
> 
> Hahaha, yes I can be painfully organised! I no longer work either and my husband is retired so just enjoying life the best we can. I do get what you are saying about your health... I have different health issues and some very new current ones that have all come at once to handle and it really has knocked me! I'll find my way back, but usually I pick myself up faster than I have of late, but I'm getting there baby step by baby step.
> 
> I chatter too sometimes hahaha... I don't mind if you don't sometimes... it does you good
> 
> Brilliant question... I was eventually going to get around to asking that myself! I can't see why our blood test would be any different to theirs can you? Where I go for my Hba1c you can have breakfast before you go, it's a none fasting one... is that the same request you get for yours? Or do you get asked to fast? It wouldn't hurt to do it would it? It would give you an idea where you are at... let me know if you do or your thoughts... it makes sense to me!
> 
> Have a lovely evening
> 
> Samana


Hi Samana

Well, I'm tired again today, but it's not like before, just physical tiredness.  I shall go for a bike ride today, to keep it up, but just tootle along lol.  I won't overdo it as overdoing it leads to injury and the you can't do it at all.  Softly softly....

Jan (my wife) has the Kindle Fire as you thought.  On hers, you tap a page of the book and a menu appears at the top.  There's a font setting shown as Aa.  You choose this and you can change the text size and colour.  It's not Amber as I said, but Sepia which she uses.  Hope this helps 

I just assumed that I had to pay for mine.  I've not seen the fat nurse yet, but I bet getting a free one is like pulling teeth as it seems to have been with yours.  If you can get them for free, I'd push them to do it.  My guess is you've paid enough NI contributions throughout your life.  If you bust your arm, you don't pay for the cast do you? (militant side coming out) 

On the weight front, I seem to have lost another 2lb!  Not sure how that happened?? I checked in the mirror and my head's still attached.  I don't suppose the loss will continue to be this fast as I know it tapers off.

It does sound like you're dealing with a lot at once.  I do wish you luck with it all, but you clearly have the coping skills to manage it all so keep going and I'm sure you'll get to a better place.

When I had my hba1c test, I asked the question and was told it's not a fasting one so you can enjoy your brekky lol.  I think as the hba1c is a 3 month average, a single meal (or not) makes not difference.

I see from the replies that trying to mimic a hba1c test with a glucose meter is probably a no-go.  I just wanted to know how I'm progressing.  It's nice to have the information to hand, I think.  Oh well.  I can't test anyway atm as I'm waiting for my new meter to arrive and I want to keep my old test strips unopened so I can flog them with my meter on fleabay.

Chat as much as you like - we can all learn from each other  

That's all for now.  Just need to digest my sandwich then off for a pedal.  When I get me moped out on the road.....

Keep Smilin'

Steve


----------



## picitup

Well the Core glucose monitor arrived today and I'm pleased with it.  As usual, it comes with 10 test strips (I ordered another 50) and 10 lancets, a battery and the lancet tool, so enough to get started.  There was no control solution included. It takes one of the button batteries, A CR2302 which you an get dirt cheap of eBay so I'll order a couple of spares.

The first thing you have to do is set the date and time, which I can't work out how to do, so I'll try for 12 hours and may then be forced to read the user guide (Blokes eh?)

It's a good deal with the strips only being £8.33 with VAT relief for 50.  I bet the manufacturers make a mint, stamping out millions of them for a few quid.  Ok I'll stop complaining now lol.

I'm tired (again) today but for a good reason.  I drove us up to Tamworth to see my grandkids in their dance show, then off to brum to see my sister and back home with traffic jams on the ways back so around 12 hours driving in all.  I'm keen to get on my bike later, though to put my muscles back to where they should be .

I'll set up the Core meter later and report back.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> Well, I'm tired again today, but it's not like before, just physical tiredness.  I shall go for a bike ride today, to keep it up, but just tootle along lol.  I won't overdo it as overdoing it leads to injury and the you can't do it at all.  Softly softly....
> 
> Jan (my wife) has the Kindle Fire as you thought.  On hers, you tap a page of the book and a menu appears at the top.  There's a font setting shown as Aa.  You choose this and you can change the text size and colour.  It's not Amber as I said, but Sepia which she uses.  Hope this helps
> 
> I just assumed that I had to pay for mine.  I've not seen the fat nurse yet, but I bet getting a free one is like pulling teeth as it seems to have been with yours.  If you can get them for free, I'd push them to do it.  My guess is you've paid enough NI contributions throughout your life.  If you bust your arm, you don't pay for the cast do you? (militant side coming out)
> 
> On the weight front, I seem to have lost another 2lb!  Not sure how that happened?? I checked in the mirror and my head's still attached.  I don't suppose the loss will continue to be this fast as I know it tapers off.
> 
> It does sound like you're dealing with a lot at once.  I do wish you luck with it all, but you clearly have the coping skills to manage it all so keep going and I'm sure you'll get to a better place.
> 
> When I had my hba1c test, I asked the question and was told it's not a fasting one so you can enjoy your brekky lol.  I think as the hba1c is a 3 month average, a single meal (or not) makes not difference.
> 
> I see from the replies that trying to mimic a hba1c test with a glucose meter is probably a no-go.  I just wanted to know how I'm progressing.  It's nice to have the information to hand, I think.  Oh well.  I can't test anyway atm as I'm waiting for my new meter to arrive and I want to keep my old test strips unopened so I can flog them with my meter on fleabay.
> 
> Chat as much as you like - we can all learn from each other
> 
> That's all for now.  Just need to digest my sandwich then off for a pedal.  When I get me moped out on the road.....
> 
> Keep Smilin'
> 
> Steve


Just thought I'd mention how my latest hba1c test matched with my testing at home.
I measure before eating and an hour afterwards and sometimes after exercising to see how things are going.  I do not use any meds so I rely on keeping my carb intake very low (20g or fewer per day) and testing when I eat something different or eat something I shouldn't (the very rare fish and chips) and then I exercise and/or drink peppermint tea until it all settles back to what is my normal.

My overall three month average on my machine at home was reading 5.8mmols  and my hba1c came out at 40 so that is pretty close between the two.


----------



## picitup

That's interesting thanks.  It gives me something to go on


----------



## Mare

Those are really good numbers! My A1C ias 6.1; but my numbers can go sky-high and I mean, up to 235 if I overeat, so I am re-learning the ropes. I am always hungry.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> My sleep is pretty good although if something wakes me up in the night, I can't get back off again so I get up.  Thankfully this doesn't happen too often.  I have a good bedtime routine and go to bed at 10:00 every night and get up around 7 so a good 9 hours.  I'm expecting deeper sleep soon due to my bike escapades - a little more physically tired so improved sleep and less tiredness?  We can but try....
> Do you suffer from stress and do you spend time relaxing?  The only way I can relax is to put my headphones on and listen to music, blotting out everything.  I guess you've heard of it, but if not, google 'sleep hygiene' which might help.
> 
> I used to wake up in the early morning which is called 'middle of the night insomnia' and there's no help from sleeping tablets as these get you off, but wear out in the night.  After some time, it corrected itself I'm pleased to say.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


Have you been checked fro sleep apnoea?  I used to sleep a good 8 - 10 hours a night but I was still tired during the day.  After a sleep test with a gizmo on my finger overnight it turned out I was stopping breathing 40+ times an hour and had obstrictive sleep apnoea.  I have a CPAP machine now and it made a big difference to my sleepiness and then eating fewer than 20g carbs per day sorted the rest of my health problems out and I don't need meds any more.


----------



## picitup

Hi yes I was checked about 12 months ago as my wife reckoned I stopped breathing in the night.  I wore an electronic device with a chest strap for a few nights and they said I did have some events, but within the normal range.

I'm guessing putting on weight hasn't helped so my main focus is losing that.  I've not eaten or drank a single refined sugar product since I was diagnosed and am trying to cycle a little each day.

Well done for addressing your health problems using just your diet.  You must feel a sense of achievment.

Oh well, off for a bike ride now.

Keep Smilin'

Steve


----------



## travellor

picitup said:


> Hi yes I was checked about 12 months ago as my wife reckoned I stopped breathing in the night.  I wore an electronic device with a chest strap for a few nights and they said I did have some events, but within the normal range.
> 
> I'm guessing putting on weight hasn't helped so my main focus is losing that.  I've not eaten or drank a single refined sugar product since I was diagnosed and am trying to cycle a little each day.
> 
> Well done for addressing your health problems using just your diet.  You must feel a sense of achievment.
> 
> Oh well, off for a bike ride now.
> 
> Keep Smilin'
> 
> Steve



I had the same.
To be blunt, my neck fat simply choked me off in the night.
Losing weight made so much difference.


----------



## picitup

Brill, that's motivated me to carry on losing. Hopefully the losing weight and exercise will also reduce my blood pressure which I take tablets for (Felodipine and Losartan).  I packed in smoking a couple of years ago.  Tried everything - gum, patches, champix from the doc and hypnotherapy.  Started vaping and stopped smoking straight away with ease.  Now I make my own vape juice so it's cheap as chips.  Another money saver lol


----------



## travellor

picitup said:


> Brill, that's motivated me to carry on losing. Hopefully the losing weight and exercise will also reduce my blood pressure which I take tablets for (Felodipine and Losartan).  I packed in smoking a couple of years ago.  Tried everything - gum, patches, champix from the doc and hypnotherapy.  Started vaping and stopped smoking straight away with ease.  Now I make my own vape juice so it's cheap as chips.  Another money saver lol


Blood pressure is definitely raised by being overweight.
Exercise is a real bonus on top.
You are doing everything right.


----------



## picitup

Thanks I'll keep it up, that's for sure I see you reversed your T2 with weight loss. Well done!


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> Well, I'm tired again today, but it's not like before, just physical tiredness.  I shall go for a bike ride today, to keep it up, but just tootle along lol.  I won't overdo it as overdoing it leads to injury and the you can't do it at all.  Softly softly....
> 
> Jan (my wife) has the Kindle Fire as you thought.  On hers, you tap a page of the book and a menu appears at the top.  There's a font setting shown as Aa.  You choose this and you can change the text size and colour.  It's not Amber as I said, but Sepia which she uses.  Hope this helps
> 
> I just assumed that I had to pay for mine.  I've not seen the fat nurse yet, but I bet getting a free one is like pulling teeth as it seems to have been with yours.  If you can get them for free, I'd push them to do it.  My guess is you've paid enough NI contributions throughout your life.  If you bust your arm, you don't pay for the cast do you? (militant side coming out)
> 
> On the weight front, I seem to have lost another 2lb!  Not sure how that happened?? I checked in the mirror and my head's still attached.  I don't suppose the loss will continue to be this fast as I know it tapers off.
> 
> It does sound like you're dealing with a lot at once.  I do wish you luck with it all, but you clearly have the coping skills to manage it all so keep going and I'm sure you'll get to a better place.
> 
> When I had my hba1c test, I asked the question and was told it's not a fasting one so you can enjoy your brekky lol.  I think as the hba1c is a 3 month average, a single meal (or not) makes not difference.
> 
> I see from the replies that trying to mimic a hba1c test with a glucose meter is probably a no-go.  I just wanted to know how I'm progressing.  It's nice to have the information to hand, I think.  Oh well.  I can't test anyway atm as I'm waiting for my new meter to arrive and I want to keep my old test strips unopened so I can flog them with my meter on fleabay.
> 
> Chat as much as you like - we can all learn from each other
> 
> That's all for now.  Just need to digest my sandwich then off for a pedal.  When I get me moped out on the road.....
> 
> Keep Smilin'
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve, 
I'm so sorry I didn't reply earlier, for some reason my notifications stopped so thought I hadn't got any, plus I've not been too good the last few days. It wasn't until I just checked and I had messages, so I apologise. I will keep an eye out now. 

So glad you got to go for a bike ride, you're are determined and great you are doing well. Hope you have managed some more this week? Yes, just do a little as that is good that you are making an effort, no point in injuring yourself. Little and often is better. 

Ah, yes a Kindle Fire... my one does that too, it's easier than the e-reader... but the e-reader is better if you're out in the sunshine it's easier to read I find. Ooh I haven't played with the font much on it not being very techy, I will have a look thanks. Yes, Sepia works just the same and it tints the screen to soften it before you sleep. I programmed mine so it came on automatically in case I forgot, as I am prone to forgetting as I have memory issues too. 

Hahaha, yes it was hard going getting my blood monitor, I had to almost argue to get it, but the attitude I received was appalling, but ultimately I got it. I rang the surgery and got my strips and lancets put on repeat too, so I've done well, let's see how that goes over time with cut backs hahaha. 

Wow, you've done well losing another 2lbs! Well done! It's great if you can lose it steady. If you have any tips let me know. I wan to lose a stone and tomorrow morning I'm going to weigh myself. I only weigh myself once a month. So will see if I've lost anything yet. One pound or two pound it's all good. Hahaha, your head's still attached, thank goodness! 

Yes, I have got lots to handle and got an extra couple of things this week. I know I'll find a way forward and am working on it and you're right I have the skills to do it, it will just take a little time to get plans together.

That's right the Hba1c is more of an average, I got told this yesterday. So it's not fasting. Losing weight will make a huge difference to it also. 

You can still check you bloods after and before meals at times and if they are more within a normal field and better numbers so to speak then perhaps that might be an indicator too that things are changing. I'm just doing some checks to get a benchmark of how mine are so I have a starting point right now. I'm working on my foods with my carbs& cals book too. Oh yes your new monitor will be with you very soon? It looked really good from what I saw when I looked at the link. Yes, you may as well sell the old one, it makes sense! 

Aaw, that's lovely, I would love to chat more thank you! I'm sorry I have been in touch, not sure about my notifications I will have to check settings, I was getting an email notification but not had any! So just assumed no one had messaged me. 

I will update you on my happenings tomorrow, I need to have a rest now. Please feel free to let me know how your last week has been going and if you've done more cycling etc I would love to know. 

Have a lovely evening both of you 

Samana


----------



## Leadinglights

Samana said:


> Hi Steve,
> I'm so sorry I didn't reply earlier, for some reason my notifications stopped so thought I hadn't got any, plus I've not been too good the last few days. It wasn't until I just checked and I had messages, so I apologise. I will keep an eye out now.
> 
> So glad you got to go for a bike ride, you're are determined and great you are doing well. Hope you have managed some more this week? Yes, just do a little as that is good that you are making an effort, no point in injuring yourself. Little and often is better.
> 
> Ah, yes a Kindle Fire... my one does that too, it's easier than the e-reader... but the e-reader is better if you're out in the sunshine it's easier to read I find. Ooh I haven't played with the font much on it not being very techy, I will have a look thanks. Yes, Sepia works just the same and it tints the screen to soften it before you sleep. I programmed mine so it came on automatically in case I forgot, as I am prone to forgetting as I have memory issues too.
> 
> Hahaha, yes it was hard going getting my blood monitor, I had to almost argue to get it, but the attitude I received was appalling, but ultimately I got it. I rang the surgery and got my strips and lancets put on repeat too, so I've done well, let's see how that goes over time with cut backs hahaha.
> 
> Wow, you've done well losing another 2lbs! Well done! It's great if you can lose it steady. If you have any tips let me know. I wan to lose a stone and tomorrow morning I'm going to weigh myself. I only weigh myself once a month. So will see if I've lost anything yet. One pound or two pound it's all good. Hahaha, your head's still attached, thank goodness!
> 
> Yes, I have got lots to handle and got an extra couple of things this week. I know I'll find a way forward and am working on it and you're right I have the skills to do it, it will just take a little time to get plans together.
> 
> That's right the Hba1c is more of an average, I got told this yesterday. So it's not fasting. Losing weight will make a huge difference to it also.
> 
> You can still check you bloods after and before meals at times and if they are more within a normal field and better numbers so to speak then perhaps that might be an indicator too that things are changing. I'm just doing some checks to get a benchmark of how mine are so I have a starting point right now. I'm working on my foods with my carbs& cals book too. Oh yes your new monitor will be with you very soon? It looked really good from what I saw when I looked at the link. Yes, you may as well sell the old one, it makes sense!
> 
> Aaw, that's lovely, I would love to chat more thank you! I'm sorry I have been in touch, not sure about my notifications I will have to check settings, I was getting an email notification but not had any! So just assumed no one had messaged me.
> 
> I will update you on my happenings tomorrow, I need to have a rest now. Please feel free to let me know how your last week has been going and if you've done more cycling etc I would love to know.
> 
> Have a lovely evening both of you
> 
> Samana


My goodness you have a generous surgery to get a monitor and strips as many diagnosed Type 2s can't get them and have to self fund.
It really is not right there is such inconsistency in policy.


----------



## picitup

Windy said:


> Hi Steve, sorry to hear about your prediabetes and tiredness. The tiredness may be due to your higher blood glucose level, it's one of the symptoms of (pre?)diabetes, along with weeing more, and thirst. I used to fall asleep and have to have naps in the afternoon some days, which I suspect might have been the effects of the diabetes before I was diagnosed. You've got the chance to change course before you get to diabetes proper.
> 
> The main thing that'll help (bearing in mind that I don't have any medical training) is to lose some of the weight, which I think you plan to do by exercising. Can I encourage you to do dieting too as it's something that you can do even if you're tired? Set yourself a target weight, maybe 15 stone (or whatever target you decide on) or a fixed period of time to diet for, for instance three months, and go for it. The good thing about a time limited diet is that you know it won't be for ever and I found that helped me to stay on it, rather than have my head turned by chocolate and Danish pastries. Take photos of yourself now, and every month, and weight yourself also, so that you can see your progress and keep motivated.
> Measuring your fasting BG levels is a good idea - you can track how your BG is doing over time, and hopefully as you lose weight, it'll reduce a bit. You can help reduce your BG by going for a walk or other exercise after a meal, as it helps your body burn the glucose in your muscles.
> Whatever you decide to do, hope it goes well. Let us know how you're doing.
> Star trek marathon watching - which series did you go for? TNG/ original series / voyager / DS9? TNG is my favourite, possibly followed by voyager.
> Make it so!, Sarah


Hi Samana

Don't worry about getting in touch - I've been of the forum for a couple of days but there's no rush lol.  I'm not weeing moere, nor am I excessively thirsty and my vision is ok (for a 63 year old!!!).  I'm still very tired, but not sleeping in the day any more and it's changed shape.  Now I'm quite physically tired which is likely from the exercise which I take as  a sign of how unfit I was.  I'll carry on exercising as I'm sure I'll get over this hump easily within a decade lol.
It's a good idea to set a target and 16st will be my current one.  Today I clocked in at 16st 5lb which means I've lost another pound  I think it's a combination of no snacking and cycling so I'll keep both up.
We stopped off at some motorway services and my head almost came unscrewed as I walked past Burger King.  Mind you I didn't buy one lol.  After losing a few pounds, I'm really motivated to keep off the refined sugars and keep cycling.  I really enjoy a bike ride and have increased the distance form 1 to a whole 2 miles a day.  Softly softly.....

Keep Smilin'

Steve


----------



## picitup

Samana said:


> Hi Steve,
> I'm so sorry I didn't reply earlier, for some reason my notifications stopped so thought I hadn't got any, plus I've not been too good the last few days. It wasn't until I just checked and I had messages, so I apologise. I will keep an eye out now.
> 
> So glad you got to go for a bike ride, you're are determined and great you are doing well. Hope you have managed some more this week? Yes, just do a little as that is good that you are making an effort, no point in injuring yourself. Little and often is better.
> 
> Ah, yes a Kindle Fire... my one does that too, it's easier than the e-reader... but the e-reader is better if you're out in the sunshine it's easier to read I find. Ooh I haven't played with the font much on it not being very techy, I will have a look thanks. Yes, Sepia works just the same and it tints the screen to soften it before you sleep. I programmed mine so it came on automatically in case I forgot, as I am prone to forgetting as I have memory issues too.
> 
> Hahaha, yes it was hard going getting my blood monitor, I had to almost argue to get it, but the attitude I received was appalling, but ultimately I got it. I rang the surgery and got my strips and lancets put on repeat too, so I've done well, let's see how that goes over time with cut backs hahaha.
> 
> Wow, you've done well losing another 2lbs! Well done! It's great if you can lose it steady. If you have any tips let me know. I wan to lose a stone and tomorrow morning I'm going to weigh myself. I only weigh myself once a month. So will see if I've lost anything yet. One pound or two pound it's all good. Hahaha, your head's still attached, thank goodness!
> 
> Yes, I have got lots to handle and got an extra couple of things this week. I know I'll find a way forward and am working on it and you're right I have the skills to do it, it will just take a little time to get plans together.
> 
> That's right the Hba1c is more of an average, I got told this yesterday. So it's not fasting. Losing weight will make a huge difference to it also.
> 
> You can still check you bloods after and before meals at times and if they are more within a normal field and better numbers so to speak then perhaps that might be an indicator too that things are changing. I'm just doing some checks to get a benchmark of how mine are so I have a starting point right now. I'm working on my foods with my carbs& cals book too. Oh yes your new monitor will be with you very soon? It looked really good from what I saw when I looked at the link. Yes, you may as well sell the old one, it makes sense!
> 
> Aaw, that's lovely, I would love to chat more thank you! I'm sorry I have been in touch, not sure about my notifications I will have to check settings, I was getting an email notification but not had any! So just assumed no one had messaged me.
> 
> I will update you on my happenings tomorrow, I need to have a rest now. Please feel free to let me know how your last week has been going and if you've done more cycling etc I would love to know.
> 
> Have a lovely evening both of you
> 
> Samana


Haha replied to the wrong message.  I've only been up for 4 hours so am still coming round lol.

I'm definately no diet expert, but as mentioned before, I've cut out any refined sugars.  Nada.  My wife said she simply won't buy them as she wants to cut down too.  For some time, I've not had any carbs with my evening meal.  Some meat, cauliflower, brocolli and peas but no spuds rice or pasta.  So I've been losing weight slowly for some time.  I was 17st 7lb and now I'm 16st 5lb.  The weight seems to be coming off me quicker now with no cheeky biccies/cakes etc and some exercise.  It's giving me quite  a boost.

I hope you're feeling a little better now.  Sometimes it's like trying to push a wheelbarrow up a hill isn't it?

I'm popping round an old neighbours for coffee alter and will cycle there it's not far, but think I'll do the scenic route and try and clock up 3 miles.  Next week Land's End to John o'groats lol.

Yes, let us know how you are doing and as I say, hope you are feeling better {hugs}

Oh, and thanks for the info on hba1c.  I'm seeing the fat nurse on the 7th so I'll ask her too and report back what she says.  I'd quite like to be able to use my meter to check progress, but guess I'll need to be patient and wait for my next hba1c like everyone else!

Cheers

Steve

ps are your notifications going into your spam folder maybe?


----------



## Samana

Leadinglights said:


> My goodness you have a generous surgery to get a monitor and strips as many diagnosed Type 2s can't get them and have to self fund.
> It really is not right there is such inconsistency in policy.


Hi Leadinglights, 
I think it's because I'm in Wales too. Think things bit different here then if you're in England? Not sure. I did have to be very persuasive. I think it's that I have other conditions at play too that affect my blood sugar levels at times to that might have been a factor. But yes I get totally what you are saying


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Haha replied to the wrong message.  I've only been up for 4 hours so am still coming round lol.
> 
> I'm definately no diet expert, but as mentioned before, I've cut out any refined sugars.  Nada.  My wife said she simply won't buy them as she wants to cut down too.  For some time, I've not had any carbs with my evening meal.  Some meat, cauliflower, brocolli and peas but no spuds rice or pasta.  So I've been losing weight slowly for some time.  I was 17st 7lb and now I'm 16st 5lb.  The weight seems to be coming off me quicker now with no cheeky biccies/cakes etc and some exercise.  It's giving me quite  a boost.
> 
> I hope you're feeling a little better now.  Sometimes it's like trying to push a wheelbarrow up a hill isn't it?
> 
> I'm popping round an old neighbours for coffee alter and will cycle there it's not far, but think I'll do the scenic route and try and clock up 3 miles.  Next week Land's End to John o'groats lol.
> 
> Yes, let us know how you are doing and as I say, hope you are feeling better {hugs}
> 
> Oh, and thanks for the info on hba1c.  I'm seeing the fat nurse on the 7th so I'll ask her too and report back what she says.  I'd quite like to be able to use my meter to check progress, but guess I'll need to be patient and wait for my next hba1c like everyone else!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve
> 
> ps are your notifications going into your spam folder maybe?


Hi Steve, 
Not sure what's happened to my notifications??? Not going anywhere!!! I have to sign in onto here to see them at the top whereas before I received an email notification. Strange it suddenly stopped. 

Hahaha, that's fine, you had only been up a short few hours hahaha. 

I'm cutting back on my refined sugars, not cut them out totally but doing well and had previously already made a start. I can slip back slightly now and again but then get back on track after a day off so to speak, but getting more focused now. Yes I'm doing the same, not buying things and only using up what we have already got stored, which I had got quiet a bit stocked but that's okay it will get eaten and my husband wants to lose a few pounds also. 
Ooh, you're doing brilliantly, so you've dropped what I call the obvious carbs from your evening meal, that's great, it's working well for you. I've managed to cut it right down so far. I have to watch as I don't absorb foods due to the Gastroparesis so that I have enough energy or I'll be flat so it can be a bit of a lottery but something I'm working on and playing with. So it's good to hear what's working for you and not. Wow, you've lost over a stone that's great! I've lost 2lbs in the last 3 weeks I think?! which is not bad. I will weigh myself on the 1st of each month or I'll get obsessed, that works better for me, it works differently for others I know. 
You've done great not having the cakes and biscuits... I'm still having a little but it's early days for me and I'm making a conscious effort to cut down on things and tweak so I'm okay with where I am and moving in the right direction and will keep moving toward where you are. You've done brilliantly!

You're so right, yes it is like pushing a wheelbarrow up a hill... I've had a couple more health issues to deal with this week so that isn't helping so I've added them to my list and seeing my GP next Monday about steps forward. I had an Ultrasound on Saturday and I have a fatty liver and there may be something with my spleen too. Last week I had another test and they spotted something else so got referred for that, so it's got me into a dark place that I'm continually working on getting out of at the moment. I'm working on it!

Wednesday I had a virtual group diabetic dietician webinar it went really well... it turned out that it was just me and the dietician, she explained things in ways I had not had Diabetes explained before and she made it sound so simple so it's motivated me with my diet to understand more, not about other health issues in regards to foods, I will use my carbs& cals book to work a few things out and she said just to do my best with it all to get as close to a healthy diet as I can and to exercise as much as I can. So that has given me a boost, not what I expected at all!

Hahaha, loving that you are taking the scenic route and having a lovely 3 mile cycle, take it steady! Hahaha, warming up for your longer scenic route John O'Groats hahaha! 

Thank you for your lovely kind wishes, it means a lot, it is difficult it feels a bit like a rollercoaster at the moment but I know it will calm down eventually as I get more answers and information etc I'll get a plan. I am feeling a bit better already. Sending hugs back to you!

Ooh you're seeing the fat nurse on the 7th, yes let me know how that goes. How often can you get your Hba1c checked? I was told it was 6 months but my diabetic nurse who I will only see once said I was due again in 3 months so will take her up on that as I'm being more proactive and the Hba1c is an average blood sugar test over the last 3 months. Yes, you can use your monitor to check progress. 

Have a great rest of day, hope you had a lovely cycle. 

Samana


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

Sorry you're facing a number of health issues.  Best of luck with them.  2lbs in 3 weeks is brill!  Well done!  Well done too about cutting down on the refined sugars.  I see you're the kind of person that can have a little but no more.  Personally, if I have 1 thing in the morning, I'm triggered and then snack for the rest of the day so complete abstinance is the only way for me.

Good news your hubby wants to cut back too. As I said before, a partner in crime.....

Well, the spirit was willing but the body was weak.  I took a detour, but only as small one as I ran out of steam on the bike so only 2 miles, but that's still 100% better than last week (trying to big it up)  

I've fitted what is optimistically called a bike computer.  It's a speedo and milometer so I can keep check of how far I go. It was only a few quid off eBay and was easy to fit.

The exercise is flooring me, but only 'cos I was so unfit lol.  I'm sure it will change in time.  The last time I was serious about cycling, I was doing 8 miles 3 times a week.  That's my goal, but don't mind if it takes a while to get there.  Mind you, I'd like to acheive it before I die.  tick, tock, tik tock 

Have you thought what exercise you might do?  I really  like swimming and used to jog a long time ago, but my right knee's as old as me so that's out!

Yes I'll report back when I see the fat nurse.  I'd like to find out what my hba1c was a couple of weeks ago so next time I can see if I've improved.  I'll put it on my signature like others do.

I'm not sure how often I can get checked, but there's a good question for the fat nurse.

about your lack of notifications.....  If you click the button at the top with your name on it a menu will drop down.  If you choose Preferences and look at Email Options - they should all be checked - maybe they have become unchecked?  Worth a look.

That's it for now - have a good day  

Steve

Keep Smilin'

Steve


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> Sorry you're facing a number of health issues.  Best of luck with them.  2lbs in 3 weeks is brill!  Well done!  Well done too about cutting down on the refined sugars.  I see you're the kind of person that can have a little but no more.  Personally, if I have 1 thing in the morning, I'm triggered and then snack for the rest of the day so complete abstinance is the only way for me.
> 
> Good news your hubby wants to cut back too. As I said before, a partner in crime.....
> 
> Well, the spirit was willing but the body was weak.  I took a detour, but only as small one as I ran out of steam on the bike so only 2 miles, but that's still 100% better than last week (trying to big it up)
> 
> I've fitted what is optimistically called a bike computer.  It's a speedo and milometer so I can keep check of how far I go. It was only a few quid off eBay and was easy to fit.
> 
> The exercise is flooring me, but only 'cos I was so unfit lol.  I'm sure it will change in time.  The last time I was serious about cycling, I was doing 8 miles 3 times a week.  That's my goal, but don't mind if it takes a while to get there.  Mind you, I'd like to acheive it before I die.  tick, tock, tik tock
> 
> Have you thought what exercise you might do?  I really  like swimming and used to jog a long time ago, but my right knee's as old as me so that's out!
> 
> Yes I'll report back when I see the fat nurse.  I'd like to find out what my hba1c was a couple of weeks ago so next time I can see if I've improved.  I'll put it on my signature like others do.
> 
> I'm not sure how often I can get checked, but there's a good question for the fat nurse.
> 
> about your lack of notifications.....  If you click the button at the top with your name on it a menu will drop down.  If you choose Preferences and look at Email Options - they should all be checked - maybe they have become unchecked?  Worth a look.
> 
> That's it for now - have a good day
> 
> Steve
> 
> Keep Smilin'
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve, 
Yes I have a lot of health issues which isn't helping. Thank you. Hahaha, I achieved it by just making some subtle changes but can't help thinking that the amount of stress I've been under has also added to it too, at least I'm down 2lbs! It's a start. I can have a little and leave things alone yes, I know what you mean, it can be either all or nothing for you and that's great that you are staying away from things, you've done great with that and it's paying off! I just focus on 1lb at a time... I might weigh myself weekly, I'll see how things go. 

It's good we both have partners who are wanting to cut back too and support us on the journey, that really helps. 

Wow, two miles if fantastic! Just take each day as it comes and see how you go, great if you can do it, and if not there is always the next day, it's having the intention behind it that counts. I've added in an extra couple of very short strolls this week as I can't walk far at all and need a stick but that's fine I'm/we're doing what we CAN. You've done great!

Ooh that's good you can track your mileage that's a great incentive too! Clever idea!

Hahaha, you are doing great already! It's how you are now that counts you can work your way up or maybe your body is different right now, see how you go. Are there other exercises you can do? I use YouTube and do some senior exercises, I don't care what they are called or if I can do all of them or not, I just have a go. It might be worth having a look to see. I just do 15 minutes now and again, actually I/we had stopped and have just this week started doing them again. Once or twice a week depending on what else I might fit in or if I go out is enough and it gets me moving. 
I'm not thinking of swimming right now due to tummy issues but might at a later date. I think the movement and strolling type exercise or even stretches will work for me at the moment. I used to be very active and jog and go to the gym and everything but haven't been able to for many years now due to health, but enjoy just moving about, I can't just sit, although I do have to rest a lot.

Yes ask how often you can get checked with your Hba1c I will be interested to hear how everything goes. 

After I last messaged you I looked up in preferences and everything is ticked and there is a box that I would need to select to 'disable notifications' but I left that well alone, so really not sure why I'm getting nothing. Again, I only saw your message by signing in, it's very puzzling. I will explore it again and see if I've missed something thanks for the info. I'll have a nosey! 

Have a lovely evening and keep that knee moving haha!

Samana


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> Sorry you're facing a number of health issues.  Best of luck with them.  2lbs in 3 weeks is brill!  Well done!  Well done too about cutting down on the refined sugars.  I see you're the kind of person that can have a little but no more.  Personally, if I have 1 thing in the morning, I'm triggered and then snack for the rest of the day so complete abstinance is the only way for me.
> 
> Good news your hubby wants to cut back too. As I said before, a partner in crime.....
> 
> Well, the spirit was willing but the body was weak.  I took a detour, but only as small one as I ran out of steam on the bike so only 2 miles, but that's still 100% better than last week (trying to big it up)
> 
> I've fitted what is optimistically called a bike computer.  It's a speedo and milometer so I can keep check of how far I go. It was only a few quid off eBay and was easy to fit.
> 
> The exercise is flooring me, but only 'cos I was so unfit lol.  I'm sure it will change in time.  The last time I was serious about cycling, I was doing 8 miles 3 times a week.  That's my goal, but don't mind if it takes a while to get there.  Mind you, I'd like to acheive it before I die.  tick, tock, tik tock
> 
> Have you thought what exercise you might do?  I really  like swimming and used to jog a long time ago, but my right knee's as old as me so that's out!
> 
> Yes I'll report back when I see the fat nurse.  I'd like to find out what my hba1c was a couple of weeks ago so next time I can see if I've improved.  I'll put it on my signature like others do.
> 
> I'm not sure how often I can get checked, but there's a good question for the fat nurse.
> 
> about your lack of notifications.....  If you click the button at the top with your name on it a menu will drop down.  If you choose Preferences and look at Email Options - they should all be checked - maybe they have become unchecked?  Worth a look.
> 
> That's it for now - have a good day
> 
> Steve
> 
> Keep Smilin'
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve, 

Just a quick one, I think I have mended the notification issue I did a reset with the preferences and already got a notification


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

As I say, best of luck with your health issues.  I hope you can manage to fix them one by one.  Yes, 2lbs is brill, as it's progress.  That will help motivate you.  Just 15 minutes exercise now and again will help too.  And the type of exercise should be whatever suits you and whatever you enjoy.  For me, the exercise is making me feel quite rough although as I mentioned before, it's just 'cos I was so unfit.  I'll keep it up and know I'll feel better somewhere along the line lol.

It's good you enjoy moving about.  Use it or lose it as they say.  Well done for fixing your preferences!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> As I say, best of luck with your health issues.  I hope you can manage to fix them one by one.  Yes, 2lbs is brill, as it's progress.  That will help motivate you.  Just 15 minutes exercise now and again will help too.  And the type of exercise should be whatever suits you and whatever you enjoy.  For me, the exercise is making me feel quite rough although as I mentioned before, it's just 'cos I was so unfit.  I'll keep it up and know I'll feel better somewhere along the line lol.
> 
> It's good you enjoy moving about.  Use it or lose it as they say.  Well done for fixing your preferences!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve, 
Thank you  yes I am working on them one by one... diet is something I'm working on at the moment as it's something I can work on. 

Thanks yes, 2lb isn't bad, I didn't realise I had lost any! It has given me a boost! Every little exercise helps. I try to keep the exercise varied so it keeps me interested. I am trying to do some squats now and again too. I just do a round of about 8 now and again through the day so might get 4 rounds of 8 squats in one day maybe if I remember, it's all new so I'm just getting it going and taking each day at a time. 
You're doing well by just going for it and the intention is there, the rest will come... the weight coming off is evidence you're doing something right! 

I'm a doer... so moving about is easy for me... I might not feel like it now though but I do fidget a lot. I have been out pottering in the garden today as it's been sunny here and deadheading some flowers etc as I just have pots. Just gentle stuff but at least I'm moving and getting fresh air and sunshine for a few minutes. 

I just reset all of my preferences one at a time and it seemed to make it work hahaha. 

Have a lovely evening both of you 
Samana


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

Yes, losing weight will help I'm sure.  It sounds like you're doing that so keep it up 

Hehe squats eh?  I can get down, but getting back up is a bit of an issue.  It sounds like you have a good handle on exercise and varying it will keep you motivated.  If you get stale, then you probably won't do it.

I did 2.4 miles on the bike yesterday and feel fine today hopefully I'm getting used to it (at last!)

Even pottering around the garden is exercise and it's keeping you active.  I'm not much of a gardener, that's my wife lol.

You both have a good day.... 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Mrs Mimoo

picitup said:


> Hi Both
> 
> Thanks very much for all the useful info.  This forum is very helpful.  I took a BG reading of 5.1 at 9:20 and will repeat at 11:20, 2 hours after my All Bran.  It's my last strip so off to Boots today to get some more.
> 
> I've been cutting back on carbs for some time now, my evening meal is generally some meat and a bunch of veg with no chips, spuds or pasta.  My weight is slowly coming down and I think some exercise will help tip the balance a bit more.
> 
> I'll take a look at the low carb webs site and see if I can find some scrummy meals thanks.
> 
> As far as cakes, chocolate etc, I'll just cut them all out.  I won't miss them too much and if it addresses the tiredness all to the good.  My wife wants to cut out the sweet stuff too so she simply won't buy it.  Now I have a partner in crime...
> 
> Well the 11:20 measurement 2 hours after brekky was 7.3 so a 2.2 difference so I guess a bowl of All Bran is ok for me.  I'll continue to check before and after meals and get a feel for what's OK.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


try celeriac cut up and roasted as chunky chips; myfitness pal to record your eating, and also freshwell low carb project. V useful.


----------



## Mrs Mimoo

Samana said:


> I agree with picitup I might not be ready for 800 calories yet but making some change I'm definitely up for! Especially around refined sugars etc where I can and a little more movement. You're doing great Steve!


I did 800 calories for 10 weeks. lost 11kg. have kept it of by eating low carb and ensuring i stick to below 1200 calories a day. me: middle aged woman who does not do exercise just 10,000 steps a day


----------



## picitup

Mrs Mimoo said:


> I did 800 calories for 10 weeks. lost 11kg. have kept it of by eating low carb and ensuring i stick to below 1200 calories a day. me: middle aged woman who does not do exercise just 10,000 steps a day


11 Kg in 10 weeks is impressive!  I'm not losing it that fast, but it's slowly coming off.  I think I'm basically too lazy to count carbs and calories, but whatever works for you and clearly it's working.

10,000 steps a day is exercise I think. Cycling for me is just fun and getting fit and losing weight is a real bonus.  I managed 2.9 miles today and feel OK after it so that's good.


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> Yes, losing weight will help I'm sure.  It sounds like you're doing that so keep it up
> 
> Hehe squats eh?  I can get down, but getting back up is a bit of an issue.  It sounds like you have a good handle on exercise and varying it will keep you motivated.  If you get stale, then you probably won't do it.
> 
> I did 2.4 miles on the bike yesterday and feel fine today hopefully I'm getting used to it (at last!)
> 
> Even pottering around the garden is exercise and it's keeping you active.  I'm not much of a gardener, that's my wife lol.
> 
> You both have a good day....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


Good afternoon Steve, 
Yes I've made a start in losing weight without knowing it.  I'm tweaking other things now too and looking at fats as well. Today's task for me was making a beef casserole with hubby's help... I've got enough left for tomorrow so plenty of vegs and it tastes beautiful. He normally does the cooking as I get too exhausted but I wanted to help so invested today's energy in that and we made it together which was nice and very healthy too, and boiled potatoes instead of roasted. 

I hold onto a dining chair to do squats and only go as low as I can manage on the day. If it's too much I would say not to do it then, perhaps just gentle knee bends towards a squat to begin with, it really strengthens your legs and tones your tummy apparently. 

Ooh very good with your cycling you did really well! Yes, sounds like you are getting used to it now. 

I know deadheading isn't exactly very energetic but like you say it's movement. Haha, your wife is the gardener in your household haha. We only have a small garden and got it paved so we have pots, but we have quite a few. 

I've got the GP tomorrow and a long list to cover to get updates on results and next steps on so will see how that goes. She is brilliant though and very thorough. 

Enjoy the rest of your day 

Samana


----------



## Samana

Mrs Mimoo said:


> I did 800 calories for 10 weeks. lost 11kg. have kept it of by eating low carb and ensuring i stick to below 1200 calories a day. me: middle aged woman who does not do exercise just 10,000 steps a day


Wow Mrs Mimoo that is incredible! You've done really well with that, well done! Wow, no exercise and 10,000 steps a day is exercise to me! hahaha! 

I'm becoming aware more and more about carbs and fats etc and reducing them. Any tips would be welcome, or any meal tips you used that worked well for you? Do you still count calories? 

Samana


----------



## picitup

Samana said:


> Good afternoon Steve,
> Yes I've made a start in losing weight without knowing it.  I'm tweaking other things now too and looking at fats as well. Today's task for me was making a beef casserole with hubby's help... I've got enough left for tomorrow so plenty of vegs and it tastes beautiful. He normally does the cooking as I get too exhausted but I wanted to help so invested today's energy in that and we made it together which was nice and very healthy too, and boiled potatoes instead of roasted.
> 
> I hold onto a dining chair to do squats and only go as low as I can manage on the day. If it's too much I would say not to do it then, perhaps just gentle knee bends towards a squat to begin with, it really strengthens your legs and tones your tummy apparently.
> 
> Ooh very good with your cycling you did really well! Yes, sounds like you are getting used to it now.
> 
> I know deadheading isn't exactly very energetic but like you say it's movement. Haha, your wife is the gardener in your household haha. We only have a small garden and got it paved so we have pots, but we have quite a few.
> 
> I've got the GP tomorrow and a long list to cover to get updates on results and next steps on so will see how that goes. She is brilliant though and very thorough.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day
> 
> Samana


Hi Samana
Losing weight without knowing it sounds the best way to me.  It's nice you and your hubby could get together and cook.  You can see that as a team effort and enjoy it all the more!
Actaully my knee's fine, but I've pulled a tendon connected to it.  I did it slipping in a tyre track in the country.  I've been having physio for a few weeks and it's just about better, so last visit tomorrow.

Thanks for your support - I'm really motivated to keep up the cycling.  To infinity and beyond....

We have lots of pots and hanging baskets - my wife waters them bless her.

Best of luck with the GP tomorrow.  Let us know how you get on if you feel OK sharing it.

I'm not a bit achey after my ride today lol.

You both enjoy your day too.  If your hubby likes cooking - he can visit us any time! 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> Losing weight without knowing it sounds the best way to me.  It's nice you and your hubby could get together and cook.  You can see that as a team effort and enjoy it all the more!
> Actaully my knee's fine, but I've pulled a tendon connected to it.  I did it slipping in a tyre track in the country.  I've been having physio for a few weeks and it's just about better, so last visit tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for your support - I'm really motivated to keep up the cycling.  To infinity and beyond....
> 
> We have lots of pots and hanging baskets - my wife waters them bless her.
> 
> Best of luck with the GP tomorrow.  Let us know how you get on if you feel OK sharing it.
> 
> I'm not a bit achey after my ride today lol.
> 
> You both enjoy your day too.  If your hubby likes cooking - he can visit us any time!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve, 
Hahaha, Yes losing weight without knowing how you did it and it happening is always the best way hahaha. It was nice to do things together and make a meal and it was nutritious too. Sometimes hubby will add extra fats etc and that's fine but I want to cut down a bit more than him so it's good now and again especially that he's doing much of the cooking that I have a look at what goes on a little now and again. It was lovely though and very tasty, I'm looking forward to the other half later for dinner. 

Ahh, a tendon can take weeks to heal. You've done well cycling whilst that has been repairing too. Perhaps the cycling will be easier over time now maybe. I know you can do it! You are always welcome to support, just take it easy when you know you need to, I always listen to my body that's key. I can see you going far... 

My GP appt went well. She is writing a letter to my Gastroenterologist to update him on my symptoms etc, never had to do this in the last 8 years so not sure why we are needing to do it now, Covid has created some strange new things in play, plus he has a new secretary. I haven't seen the Gastro guy for over a year as I've been waiting for a special test that I'm still waiting for that got cancelled 3 times from various hospitals, but in that time my health has got worse so need to see him, that is what I need right now is to see him and the GP agrees. Also my GP is following up on other stuff too as I'm awaiting another appt from the hospital I've not got yet, so everything is going okay for now and my Hba1c is due at the end of July/very beginning August it's on her radar she said. 

I have just have one hanging basket and many many pots, I get the hose out mainly on the back, hubby waters the front for me. It's a nice pastime and easier to manage these days. 

You're not achy at all today after your ride? Is that what you meant, not sure I read it right, sometimes I misread things. You seem like you are getting into the cycling now 

Hahaha, yes hubby does like concocting in the kitchen, he won't take any credit or flattery for it but he does make things look nice and he is creative. I'm very lucky! Hahaha, he can come and visit you... I'll have to rent him out! 

Have a great rest of day both of you! 

Samana


----------



## Leadinglights

Samana said:


> Hi Steve,
> Hahaha, Yes losing weight without knowing how you did it and it happening is always the best way hahaha. It was nice to do things together and make a meal and it was nutritious too. Sometimes hubby will add extra fats etc and that's fine but I want to cut down a bit more than him so it's good now and again especially that he's doing much of the cooking that I have a look at what goes on a little now and again. It was lovely though and very tasty, I'm looking forward to the other half later for dinner.
> 
> Ahh, a tendon can take weeks to heal. You've done well cycling whilst that has been repairing too. Perhaps the cycling will be easier over time now maybe. I know you can do it! You are always welcome to support, just take it easy when you know you need to, I always listen to my body that's key. I can see you going far...
> 
> My GP appt went well. She is writing a letter to my Gastroenterologist to update him on my symptoms etc, never had to do this in the last 8 years so not sure why we are needing to do it now, Covid has created some strange new things in play, plus he has a new secretary. I haven't seen the Gastro guy for over a year as I've been waiting for a special test that I'm still waiting for that got cancelled 3 times from various hospitals, but in that time my health has got worse so need to see him, that is what I need right now is to see him and the GP agrees. Also my GP is following up on other stuff too as I'm awaiting another appt from the hospital I've not got yet, so everything is going okay for now and my Hba1c is due at the end of July/very beginning August it's on her radar she said.
> 
> I have just have one hanging basket and many many pots, I get the hose out mainly on the back, hubby waters the front for me. It's a nice pastime and easier to manage these days.
> 
> You're not achy at all today after your ride? Is that what you meant, not sure I read it right, sometimes I misread things. You seem like you are getting into the cycling now
> 
> Hahaha, yes hubby does like concocting in the kitchen, he won't take any credit or flattery for it but he does make things look nice and he is creative. I'm very lucky! Hahaha, he can come and visit you... I'll have to rent him out!
> 
> Have a great rest of day both of you!
> 
> Samana


'A tendon can take weeks to heal' 
Don't I know it, ruptured my patellar tendon  last October, it needed surgery so fairly immobile for weeks. I am only just feeling improvement. I had been discharged from the hospital physio 2 months ago so I went to a private physio and the exercises she gave me improved it more in 4 days than in the previous many weeks doing the NHS exercises. So feeling much less fed up with it.


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana
It sounds like you're the 'cooking manager' lol.  I'm not much of a cook *bzzzzzz..ting!* goes the microwave   My wife mostly cooks, or I buy in.  She cooks, I clear up, wash up and empty the dishwasher.

The tendon has taken some weeks, but each visit to the physio has helped.  It's not caused me any issue with cycling, only twisting my leg (so don't twist your leg, yes I know)

I managed 3.1 miles today.  Just a little further but all the aches have gone.  I can feel I've done some exercise, but no discomfort any more which is good.
I've ordered a bike lock so I can cycle into town and leave the bike.  Also some USB rechargeable front and back lights. All ready for the winter when it gets dark at midday 

Can you invoice me for renting out your hubby?  The cheque's in the post.....

Sounds like you have a supportive GP which is what we all need.  Sometimes they fob you off but it sounds like she's really switched on.  Best of luck getting your appointments.

Hi @Leadinglights

Gosh that sounds like you've been through the mill.  Good that you've found someone to help with it.  I got golfer's elbow some years ago, lifting  a stove with my hands twisted.  Took a year to heal.  I just noticed one day it didn't hurt any more.
I think the blood supply to tendons is poor, hence the slow recovery.  Heat and cold usually helps to stimulate the flow.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Leadinglights

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> It sounds like you're the 'cooking manager' lol.  I'm not much of a cook *bzzzzzz..ting!* goes the microwave   My wife mostly cooks, or I buy in.  She cooks, I clear up, wash up and empty the dishwasher.
> 
> The tendon has taken some weeks, but each visit to the physio has helped.  It's not caused me any issue with cycling, only twisting my leg (so don't twist your leg, yes I know)
> 
> I managed 3.1 miles today.  Just a little further but all the aches have gone.  I can feel I've done some exercise, but no discomfort any more which is good.
> I've ordered a bike lock so I can cycle into town and leave the bike.  Also some USB rechargeable front and back lights. All ready for the winter when it gets dark at midday
> 
> Can you invoice me for renting out your hubby?  The cheque's in the post.....
> 
> Sounds like you have a supportive GP which is what we all need.  Sometimes they fob you off but it sounds like she's really switched on.  Best of luck getting your appointments.
> 
> Hi @Leadinglights
> 
> Gosh that sounds like you've been through the mill.  Good that you've found someone to help with it.  I got golfer's elbow some years ago, lifting  a stove with my hands twisted.  Took a year to heal.  I just noticed one day it didn't hurt any more.
> I think the blood supply to tendons is poor, hence the slow recovery.  Heat and cold usually helps to stimulate the flow.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


Yes I had what they call a tibial avulsion where a bit of bone pings out so I have a screw though to reattach it. The physio  gave me Knee Islands to do and self massage of the knee as well as telling me my nice comfy Sketchers were not supportive enough and I wasn't walking with the pressure on the whole foot just on the heel which puts more strain on the knee. I just wish I had gone to see them sooner. 
I did wonder if cycling would help, not that I have a bike.


----------



## picitup

Doesn't sound much fun.  My physio told me you put 5 times your body weight on your legs when you walk so that probably explains why footwear is so important.
I got my bike for free from a local 'free stuff' site called Freegle.  The front tyre was knacked but was an easy fix.  It's not a  smart looking bike, but when you turn the pedals, it goes.  Good enough for me!


----------



## Samana

Leadinglights said:


> 'A tendon can take weeks to heal'
> Don't I know it, ruptured my patellar tendon  last October, it needed surgery so fairly immobile for weeks. I am only just feeling improvement. I had been discharged from the hospital physio 2 months ago so I went to a private physio and the exercises she gave me improved it more in 4 days than in the previous many weeks doing the NHS exercises. So feeling much less fed up with it.


Hi Leadinglights, 
I've had tendon issues with my shoulders and arms and that took a long time to heal on it's own, but awaiting surgery on both shoulders to really sort the issue once and for all hopefully so understand a little of what you are going or have been through. I've been waiting for two years due to Covid. Still waiting  as I need 12 weeks to recover too and if I have a holiday it affects me travelling. Your physio sounds good. You sound like you are making good progress now? 

Samana


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> It sounds like you're the 'cooking manager' lol.  I'm not much of a cook *bzzzzzz..ting!* goes the microwave   My wife mostly cooks, or I buy in.  She cooks, I clear up, wash up and empty the dishwasher.
> 
> The tendon has taken some weeks, but each visit to the physio has helped.  It's not caused me any issue with cycling, only twisting my leg (so don't twist your leg, yes I know)
> 
> I managed 3.1 miles today.  Just a little further but all the aches have gone.  I can feel I've done some exercise, but no discomfort any more which is good.
> I've ordered a bike lock so I can cycle into town and leave the bike.  Also some USB rechargeable front and back lights. All ready for the winter when it gets dark at midday
> 
> Can you invoice me for renting out your hubby?  The cheque's in the post.....
> 
> Sounds like you have a supportive GP which is what we all need.  Sometimes they fob you off but it sounds like she's really switched on.  Best of luck getting your appointments.
> 
> Hi @Leadinglights
> 
> Gosh that sounds like you've been through the mill.  Good that you've found someone to help with it.  I got golfer's elbow some years ago, lifting  a stove with my hands twisted.  Took a year to heal.  I just noticed one day it didn't hurt any more.
> I think the blood supply to tendons is poor, hence the slow recovery.  Heat and cold usually helps to stimulate the flow.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve,
Hahaha 'cooking manager'... me?... no far from it! Hahaha! It's nice to be part of making a meal though. Hubby is the chef mostly hahaha, bless him he's brilliant. We are all different and it's what ever works for us. I would grab for anything if hubby didn't cook as I would probably be too tired to keep cooking but I do what I can when I can. In the past I always cooked. Since we have been married hubby got cooking as he got in first and he made dinner more often. These days he just likes cooking in general now he's retired. You do well by cleaning up a she cooks that's good! 

Oh good that the tendon is improving slowly but only issue when you twist your leg. You're doing well with the cycling and no after effects too! That's great!  

You're getting very organised with your bike now with lock and lights, great forward thinking for darker Winter lunchtimes coming hahaha! 

Hahaha, would you like me also to send some sample menus with the invoice? 

Oh yes my GP is brilliant, she is so thorough and always comes up with a plan and follows through. She is amazing and my Gastroenterologist is the same, she is now writing a letter which his new secretary requested to get a new appt. She wasn't happy about her asking for one as it's wasting time as she feels he is who I need to see to help with many of my issues. It's all in process anyway! 

I totally understand what you might be feeling with your arm etc heat and cold helps me too when it gets bad. I have poor circulation to my shoulders too through tendon injuries to both shoulders. If I am in a certain position it just starts pins and needles in my arms and sometimes I get nerve pain, my finger tips may never recover. One of my shoulder blades is turned inwards and is causing friction also so this will need surgery and something similar the other side just slightly less work. I've been waiting for two years now, due to Covid it's really slowed things down. Again, it's all in process and it will happen when it does. I need a 12 week window, and I'm due to go away in October so if it's not soon I won't be able to have it done until next year and I need both doing so we'll see. I've got other stuff that may take priority anyway so just going with how it works out. 

Enough for now, hope your appt goes well in a couple of days. Have a lovely rest of day

Samana


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

Yes it's nice to do things together.  My job today was to rub down and paint the back gate.  I got up late, at 10:30 and Jan had already rubbed it down so I got the easy job of painting (and myself!)

After saying no after effect, I've felt a bit rough today, abit like mild bruising all over, so I gave the bike a miss, but there's always tomorrow. I'd set my heart on 4 miles today, but the body was weak lol.

According to my physio, the problem is with my medial ligament and any time you twist or slip badly, that's the one that gets it.  Have you got one of those wheat bags?  I've got one and you bung it in the microwave to heat it.  alternatively, a hot water bottle in a towel is just as good, but I bet you know this already.

Here's an idea;  Don't bother with the menus (or the invoice) just post the food.  All offers gratefully received.....

Your shoulders sound nasty and the constant waiting for treatment must be frustrating.  I guess you must get gragged down at times.  Hopefully with the doctor's help, it will be speeded up.

I was wondering what's causing your tiredness?  Don't answer if it's private.

Thanks for your good wishes.  I'm sure the appointment won't be gruelling as they are there to support me (I hope!).  I'm cutting back on food and exercising so there's probably no much more to say apart from the questions I have for her.

Enjoy your evening both 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> Yes it's nice to do things together.  My job today was to rub down and paint the back gate.  I got up late, at 10:30 and Jan had already rubbed it down so I got the easy job of painting (and myself!)
> 
> After saying no after effect, I've felt a bit rough today, abit like mild bruising all over, so I gave the bike a miss, but there's always tomorrow. I'd set my heart on 4 miles today, but the body was weak lol.
> 
> According to my physio, the problem is with my medial ligament and any time you twist or slip badly, that's the one that gets it.  Have you got one of those wheat bags?  I've got one and you bung it in the microwave to heat it.  alternatively, a hot water bottle in a towel is just as good, but I bet you know this already.
> 
> Here's an idea;  Don't bother with the menus (or the invoice) just post the food.  All offers gratefully received.....
> 
> Your shoulders sound nasty and the constant waiting for treatment must be frustrating.  I guess you must get gragged down at times.  Hopefully with the doctor's help, it will be speeded up.
> 
> I was wondering what's causing your tiredness?  Don't answer if it's private.
> 
> Thanks for your good wishes.  I'm sure the appointment won't be gruelling as they are there to support me (I hope!).  I'm cutting back on food and exercising so there's probably no much more to say apart from the questions I have for her.
> 
> Enjoy your evening both
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve, 
Ooh good that Jan had already rubbed the gate down for you and you got to do the painting, great team work. 
We got up early and went out into nature for a short stroll I love the quietness of early morning and went for a short drive over hills which is very picturesque and walked along a lovely canal-side walk we know and took coffee and butties for a treat for afterwards. I'd had a really rough night food related and got symptoms with tummy so was very tired but wanted to make the effort to get a little exercise and to go out. Hope you got more paint on the gate than yourself 

Cycling can wait until you're ready, you did some painting so at least you were moving, best not to push yourself and even athletes get a day off to rest muscles. I need several, don't know about you! 

Your medial ligament sounds painful when you slip, I can feel your pain! Yes I have a wheat bag they are good for soothing and got hot water bottle which gives me relief too. Always good to share, thank you! I find rest and warmth better than meds sometimes.

Hahaha, okay food in the post! I'll put an order in for you! 

Yes my shoulders do get very sore, it can be really draining! I know that if I have surgery it won't correct all of my problems the consultant has already told me that but it could help relieve some of the pain and some issues for me. The thing is currently I thought I had a simple 'lady's' problem which I thought was food related, but it turns out it could be something quite serious. I had a call from the hospital an hour ago and now have an appt to see a consultant a week on Friday. Not looking forward to it but need to get checked. Thing is if I need general anaesthetic for that then can't get my shoulder done as I can't have two lots of general close together so that will push the surgery to next year! Already they are still setting up the theatre roster for July still as they usually do surgery in community hospital but decided with my health stuff I needed an anaesthetist in the main one... I know I'll be fine I had two procedures done under general last November and went home at lunchtime. But they are adamant on what they need to do! I just have to go with it and prioritise things I guess. 

Actually my tiredness may be connected to migraines and memory stuff I've been getting for the last 8 months or so and feeling more sickness now with it too. Taking meds for that but have been referred to neurologist and that's been given a nudge now too as things are getting worse... I'm a walking wreck... hahaha!

So many things have popped up more recently like the pre-diabetes and fatty liver and the lady's thing... I already have a load of other stuff to handle like Fibromyalgia, ME, Gastroparesis, Osteoarthritis that affects my mobility, I'm getting and upgraded new wheelchair I'm told as mine is 5 years old. I walk when I can but for longer walks hubby gives me a push and I walk a little too. Don't mean to sound like life story but just to give you a few more bits of info. The tiredness now is DIFFERENT. It's more severe, I'm just feeling totally ill and wiped out and usually I'm really upbeat and now I feel like I have to work at it all of the time, I don't feel like my old self at all. I keep working on being as happy and positive as I can and do things to add to my life just like you do. 

You're have a brilliant commitment to losing weight and eating so she will be well impressed and have little she can say, you are already doing a great job, but make the most of asking her anything you want to know and about Hbaa1c if you want to. By the way, I had my blood forms come for me to arrange my Hba1c for the end of the month/start August this morning so my GP is on the ball like she said she would be on Monday when I saw her. So I'm set to go! I hope it all goes well and look forward to hearing how it went even if there's not much to say. You've done great! All the best with it!

Have a lovely evening both of you hope you are less achy today 

Samana


----------



## Leadinglights

Samana said:


> Hi Steve,
> Ooh good that Jan had already rubbed the gate down for you and you got to do the painting, great team work.
> We got up early and went out into nature for a short stroll I love the quietness of early morning and went for a short drive over hills which is very picturesque and walked along a lovely canal-side walk we know and took coffee and butties for a treat for afterwards. I'd had a really rough night food related and got symptoms with tummy so was very tired but wanted to make the effort to get a little exercise and to go out. Hope you got more paint on the gate than yourself
> 
> Cycling can wait until you're ready, you did some painting so at least you were moving, best not to push yourself and even athletes get a day off to rest muscles. I need several, don't know about you!
> 
> Your medial ligament sounds painful when you slip, I can feel your pain! Yes I have a wheat bag they are good for soothing and got hot water bottle which gives me relief too. Always good to share, thank you! I find rest and warmth better than meds sometimes.
> 
> Hahaha, okay food in the post! I'll put an order in for you!
> 
> Yes my shoulders do get very sore, it can be really draining! I know that if I have surgery it won't correct all of my problems the consultant has already told me that but it could help relieve some of the pain and some issues for me. The thing is currently I thought I had a simple 'lady's' problem which I thought was food related, but it turns out it could be something quite serious. I had a call from the hospital an hour ago and now have an appt to see a consultant a week on Friday. Not looking forward to it but need to get checked. Thing is if I need general anaesthetic for that then can't get my shoulder done as I can't have two lots of general close together so that will push the surgery to next year! Already they are still setting up the theatre roster for July still as they usually do surgery in community hospital but decided with my health stuff I needed an anaesthetist in the main one... I know I'll be fine I had two procedures done under general last November and went home at lunchtime. But they are adamant on what they need to do! I just have to go with it and prioritise things I guess.
> 
> Actually my tiredness may be connected to migraines and memory stuff I've been getting for the last 8 months or so and feeling more sickness now with it too. Taking meds for that but have been referred to neurologist and that's been given a nudge now too as things are getting worse... I'm a walking wreck... hahaha!
> 
> So many things have popped up more recently like the pre-diabetes and fatty liver and the lady's thing... I already have a load of other stuff to handle like Fibromyalgia, ME, Gastroparesis, Osteoarthritis that affects my mobility, I'm getting and upgraded new wheelchair I'm told as mine is 5 years old. I walk when I can but for longer walks hubby gives me a push and I walk a little too. Don't mean to sound like life story but just to give you a few more bits of info. The tiredness now is DIFFERENT. It's more severe, I'm just feeling totally ill and wiped out and usually I'm really upbeat and now I feel like I have to work at it all of the time, I don't feel like my old self at all. I keep working on being as happy and positive as I can and do things to add to my life just like you do.
> 
> You're have a brilliant commitment to losing weight and eating so she will be well impressed and have little she can say, you are already doing a great job, but make the most of asking her anything you want to know and about Hbaa1c if you want to. By the way, I had my blood forms come for me to arrange my Hba1c for the end of the month/start August this morning so my GP is on the ball like she said she would be on Monday when I saw her. So I'm set to go! I hope it all goes well and look forward to hearing how it went even if there's not much to say. You've done great! All the best with it!
> 
> Have a lovely evening both of you hope you are less achy today
> 
> Samana


Just a thought but have you had your vitamin B12 level checked as if low can cause tiredness. See if it has been ticked on your blood form.


----------



## Samana

Leadinglights said:


> Just a thought but have you had your vitamin B12 level checked as if low can cause tiredness. See if it has been ticked on your blood form.


Good morning Leadinglights,
Oh no I haven't had that checked recently thank you. I know the Gastroenterologist does check that one a lot when I go. I will ask if I can get that one added many thanks for that. I have nutritional issues and I think it could easily be to do with that. 

Have a lovely day

Samana


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

Gosh you have a lot of things to sort out.  As I say, hopefully the doctor will kick them into action and you can get the issues resolved quickly.  Your dirve out sounded like a good tonic.  To add to what leadinglights said about b12, also low folic cid can cause tiredness so that's one to consider.

The knee's not painful at all now.  The physiso wants to see me one more time to finish it of and that's it 

I've been soooo tired the last couple of days.  I think it's getting used to the exercise.  I'm not too surprised as I knew it would be an upward battle.  I didn't go on a ride yesterday and the jury's out for today, but I'll get back on it as soon as I can, hopefully tomorrow.

How is your sleep?  Is it good?

Hope the new wheelchair helps with getting out - so important.

Lets us know how your hba1c goes.  Hopefully it's at a good level.

That's all for now, I'll post up what the fat nurse says later  

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Mrs Mimoo

picitup said:


> 11 Kg in 10 weeks is impressive!  I'm not losing it that fast, but it's slowly coming off.  I think I'm basically too lazy to count carbs and calories, but whatever works for you and clearly it's working.
> 
> 10,000 steps a day is exercise I think. Cycling for me is just fun and getting fit and losing weight is a real bonus.  I managed 2.9 miles today and feel OK after it so that's good.


I was terrified so i stuck to the diet hard.


----------



## Mrs Mimoo

Leadinglights said:


> Just a thought but have you had your vitamin B12 level checked as if low can cause tiredness. See if it has been ticked on your blood form.


metformin lowers B12 so worth a supplement and a test first?


----------



## Leadinglights

Samana said:


> Good morning Leadinglights,
> Oh no I haven't had that checked recently thank you. I know the Gastroenterologist does check that one a lot when I go. I will ask if I can get that one added many thanks for that. I have nutritional issues and I think it could easily be to do with that.
> 
> Have a lovely day
> 
> Samana


Yes gastro issues can mean you do not absorb Vit B12 from foods so taking oral Vit B12 doesn't actually help either and you would need injections. That is obviously if it is low.


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> Gosh you have a lot of things to sort out.  As I say, hopefully the doctor will kick them into action and you can get the issues resolved quickly.  Your dirve out sounded like a good tonic.  To add to what leadinglights said about b12, also low folic cid can cause tiredness so that's one to consider.
> 
> The knee's not painful at all now.  The physiso wants to see me one more time to finish it of and that's it
> 
> I've been soooo tired the last couple of days.  I think it's getting used to the exercise.  I'm not too surprised as I knew it would be an upward battle.  I didn't go on a ride yesterday and the jury's out for today, but I'll get back on it as soon as I can, hopefully tomorrow.
> 
> How is your sleep?  Is it good?
> 
> Hope the new wheelchair helps with getting out - so important.
> 
> Lets us know how your hba1c goes.  Hopefully it's at a good level.
> 
> That's all for now, I'll post up what the fat nurse says later
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve, 
Yes lots of stuff to sort but my GP is following up on stuff and things will get moving, plus got a phone call and got one appt in just over a week for lady's consultation. 

Oh, right will add folic acid to my list to be checked too, thank you. I know I had that checked a while ago and it was low then it went higher and not had it checked since. 

One more session to go with your knee sounds good, hopefully after that you will be okay and things will be much more easier for you. I guess you can get referred again if you need to in the future, but all sounds good!

Best not to push yourself if you're feeling tired. I know exactly when to move myself and not, tiredness is a definite no no for me, it's more rest and recharge. Yes there is always tomorrow, you have already done well and even the sporty athletes have days off. 

Sleep can vary... in more recent months I have had more nights where I have slept through as been more exhausted and had long naps too. Whereas for no apparent reason or food related I can have whole nights up and just not settle or be uncomfortable. My aim is to try to rest even if I can't sleep but I can get so frustrated that I need a break from tossing and turning that I get up for a while. Obviously it affects the next day then in what I can do. I was adamant that we went for a drive and into the country yesterday as wanted to make the effort so I could have a little walk too. 

I've just got my new wheelchair, not much different from the old one really, just new and shiny and bit slimmer looking. It's a great help in me getting to go further although hubby has to push but it gives him a bit of a workout too, it's only sometimes though as he has his aches and pains and stuff. It does make a difference and like you say it's important to the quality of life for both of us. 

I'll be phoning probably in a week or two to make my Hba1c appt and will let you know when I do and the result etc. Yes hope it has improved. 

Hahaha, looking forward to hearing your update from the fat nurse. Hope all goes well. All the best! 

Samana


----------



## Samana

Leadinglights said:


> Yes gastro issues can mean you do not absorb Vit B12 from foods so taking oral Vit B12 doesn't actually help either and you would need injections. That is obviously if it is low.


Yes, I have issues absorbing nutrition full stop at times, and often it seems if it is reflecting my energy levels. Thank you! It could well be low, I've added it to my request list for bloods 

If you think of anything else please let me know, it really helps. 

Have a good rest of day

Samana


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana
Well, there's on appointment you can knock off the list.  Hopefully they can identify the issue and treat it easily.

Yes the knee's not really causing me any problems now.  It was painful when I slept on my side and one knee rests on the other, but not any more.

I'm feeling better than yesterday although my muscles ache.  Clearly the difference between 2.9 and 3 miles is greater than I thought lol.  I'm not really surprised.  The tiredness I had made me very sedentary and I've got older so it's harder.  I'm still motivated to go though - my new lights will be here soon so I'll have to go out in the dark to test them! (what a bloke eh?)

Sounds like your sleep is a bit of a challenge.  Do you have a regular bedtime routine?  I go to bed at 10:00 every night and currently my sleep is good.  I have had some issues in the past and like you, once I'm awake that's it.  I have to get up rather than toss and turn and keep Jan awake.  Mind you, the sofa's pretty comfy so I usually watch a film or two and drop off in the process.

Great news about the wheelchair are you going to put 'go faster' stripes on it?   If it gets you out and about and you can do a little walking, all to the good.  Fresh air, exercise and a break from the house.

Yes I'll post up what happens with the fat nurse, but probably like this:

Hello
Hello
Lose weight
Ok
Bye
Bye

If I'm honest I'm a little nervous, but no idea why I'm sure she's very nice.  An old girlfriend of mine went to a slimming club and if you'd put weight on, you had to wear a black arm band!  She never went again unsurprisingly!

That's it for now, I'll post up later after seeing the FN


----------



## Samana

Leadinglights said:


> Yes gastro issues can mean you do not absorb Vit B12 from foods so taking oral Vit B12 doesn't actually help either and you would need injections. That is obviously if it is low.


Yes, I have issues absorbing nutrition full stop at times, and often it seems if it is reflecting my energy levels. Thank you! It could well be low, I've added it to my request list for bloods 

If you think of anything else please let me know, it really helps.

Have a good rest of day

Samana


picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> Well, there's on appointment you can knock off the list.  Hopefully they can identify the issue and treat it easily.
> 
> Yes the knee's not really causing me any problems now.  It was painful when I slept on my side and one knee rests on the other, but not any more.
> 
> I'm feeling better than yesterday although my muscles ache.  Clearly the difference between 2.9 and 3 miles is greater than I thought lol.  I'm not really surprised.  The tiredness I had made me very sedentary and I've got older so it's harder.  I'm still motivated to go though - my new lights will be here soon so I'll have to go out in the dark to test them! (what a bloke eh?)
> 
> Sounds like your sleep is a bit of a challenge.  Do you have a regular bedtime routine?  I go to bed at 10:00 every night and currently my sleep is good.  I have had some issues in the past and like you, once I'm awake that's it.  I have to get up rather than toss and turn and keep Jan awake.  Mind you, the sofa's pretty comfy so I usually watch a film or two and drop off in the process.
> 
> Great news about the wheelchair are you going to put 'go faster' stripes on it?   If it gets you out and about and you can do a little walking, all to the good.  Fresh air, exercise and a break from the house.
> 
> Yes I'll post up what happens with the fat nurse, but probably like this:
> 
> Hello
> Hello
> Lose weight
> Ok
> Bye
> Bye
> 
> If I'm honest I'm a little nervous, but no idea why I'm sure she's very nice.  An old girlfriend of mine went to a slimming club and if you'd put weight on, you had to wear a black arm band!  She never went again unsurprisingly!
> 
> That's it for now, I'll post up later after seeing the FN


Hi Steve,
Yes, I've got one appointment on the calendar... more to come!  I'm hoping it's easy and quick to sort

If it's something that you get when you lie on your side with your knees there are pads you can buy that keep your knees separate it's like a thigh pillow I think it's called, but if you're okay then that's fine. 

Sometimes, you can do the same exercises and it's the build up over days that can take it's affect on you. You are being persistent so credit to you! You are doing it when you can. You have to respect your body and listen to it. Yes you will have lights soon so everyone will see you coming at night time too. It will give you some flexibility when you choose to go out though, it's light quite late at the moment so not so bad, just depends on how you feel. I get tired from lunchtime so it's down hill for me after that hahaha. 

Sleep can be a bit of a challenge yes! Yes, I regularly go to bed at the same time and practice good pre-sleep practice too, dark room, quiet etc etc Due to pain levels I rest on the bed from about 7.30pm and watch something light with hubby until about 9.30pm then snuggle down. Often I settle off but my tummy wakes me, or sometimes even though I'm exhausted my tummy or discomfort won't allow me to settle so get up and watch something as it drives me mad tossing about. It doesn't disturb hubby too much he sleeps through it. I just get up and like you might watch a film or something, we had new sofas but it turns out they are too firm to snuggle on but fine to sit, one is a recliner one but I can't settle off on it but very comfy to sit. I think if we practice a good sleep pattern that's the best we can do. 

Hahaha, I might shout push faster... I might get my answer too!  A couple of times he's let me go and I've rolled into a hedge hahaha, talk about learners! hahaha! He does his best bless him! Absolutely! It gets me out and about and a bit further... it will help with the losing weight.

Hahaha... I thought you WERE posting what the fat nurse said then when I read it... I thought WHAT?... hahaha!... she will be pleased you have lost weight and say carry on with what you are doing it's working I would imagine? I would aim just to get the best out of the appt, I can understand you feeling nervous, I do every time I see my GP and she is brilliant and thorough and I have a list, every time I feel the same but at least I have my list though and make the most of the time I have seeing her. That's disgusting about putting on an armband, that's shaming you! That's really bad! 

Hope it all went well 

Samana


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

Thanks for the suggestion of the pads but it is OK now I'm pleased to say.  NO more pain or even discomfort.  The physio told me not to pedal hard up hills.  Little did he know I can't manage most hills yet!

Yes I think it all hit me yesterday.  I felt bruised all over.  But today I felt better - I just got back from 3.3 miles so I'm pleased with that.

It sounds like you're doing all you can.  I'm sure you've googled 'sleep hygiene' and practice that.  So it seems if you gastro problems keep you awake, that would be a good thing to get sorted as your sleep would then be better.  Probably easier said than done.

You should fit a small motorbike engine to your wheelchair - you could burn off the cars then!

The meeting with the fat nurse didn't last long (in a good way).  We just chatted about diet and I told her what I was doing and she said that was the right things to do.  She offered me attendance at a group for prediabetics but I said as long as I'm losing weight and exercising I'll just stick with that.  She also recommended a book called counting carbs and calories but I'm approaching it in a more general way so don't think I'll buy it.  I think I'm too lazy to do all that counting.  Maybe later if I stop losing weight and need a bit more of a push.
I asked her when I should get another hba1c test and she said 3 months so they can check my progress and it will probably be 6 months after that.

My hba1c level was 42.  She said that is considered prediabetic (just) and I should work on getting my level down over the next 3 months.  So there's a target.

Oh, yes.  She said my blood pressure was a touch higher than she would have hoped, so I've got to record it twice daily and hand the results in.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Leadinglights

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion of the pads but it is OK now I'm pleased to say.  NO more pain or even discomfort.  The physio told me not to pedal hard up hills.  Little did he know I can't manage most hills yet!
> 
> Yes I think it all hit me yesterday.  I felt bruised all over.  But today I felt better - I just got back from 3.3 miles so I'm pleased with that.
> 
> It sounds like you're doing all you can.  I'm sure you've googled 'sleep hygiene' and practice that.  So it seems if you gastro problems keep you awake, that would be a good thing to get sorted as your sleep would then be better.  Probably easier said than done.
> 
> You should fit a small motorbike engine to your wheelchair - you could burn off the cars then!
> 
> The meeting with the fat nurse didn't last long (in a good way).  We just chatted about diet and I told her what I was doing and she said that was the right things to do.  She offered me attendance at a group for prediabetics but I said as long as I'm losing weight and exercising I'll just stick with that.  She also recommended a book called counting carbs and calories but I'm approaching it in a more general way so don't think I'll buy it.  I think I'm too lazy to do all that counting.  Maybe later if I stop losing weight and need a bit more of a push.
> I asked her when I should get another hba1c test and she said 3 months so they can check my progress and it will probably be 6 months after that.
> 
> My hba1c level was 42.  She said that is considered prediabetic (just) and I should work on getting my level down over the next 3 months.  So there's a target.
> 
> Oh, yes.  She said my blood pressure was a touch higher than she would have hoped, so I've got to record it twice daily and hand the results in.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


I think that the book Carbs and Cals may be what she was thinking of, I found it a very useful resource as it allows you to make some better portion sizes and food choices. Based on the carbs per a portion of say 80g of strawberries you can immediately see that is a better option than 80g of banana or you could have 80g of peas but only a potato the size of an egg for the same number of carbs.
It is not so much counting carbs as just being more aware of portion sizes and of the higher carb foods and make you thing is it worth it for the enjoyment I am getting.


----------



## travellor

Leadinglights said:


> I think that the book Carbs and Cals may be what she was thinking of, I found it a very useful resource as it allows you to make some better portion sizes and food choices. Based on the carbs per a portion of say 80g of strawberries you can immediately see that is a better option than 80g of banana or you could have 80g of peas but only a potato the size of an egg for the same number of carbs.
> It is not so much counting carbs as just being more aware of portion sizes and of the higher carb foods and make you thing is it worth it for the enjoyment I am getting.



Would a jacket pea ever replace a jacket potato?


----------



## picitup

Hi @travellor I wasn't knocking the book, nor counting carbs and calories, it's just that while I'm losing weight by generally cutting back ie no snacks/spuds/pasta/rice then I'm happy with that.  If I hit a wall I might start counting, but whatever works for you is good.

Gosh I'm tired today from the bike ride yesterday lol.  Might take a day off unless I feel completely motivated at 4pm which is when I go out as it's cooler.  We'll see....

Keep Smilin'

Steve


----------



## travellor

picitup said:


> Hi @travellor I wasn't knocking the book, nor counting carbs and calories, it's just that while I'm losing weight by generally cutting back ie no snacks/spuds/pasta/rice then I'm happy with that.  If I hit a wall I might start counting, but whatever works for you is good.
> 
> Gosh I'm tired today from the bike ride yesterday lol.  Might take a day off unless I feel completely motivated at 4pm which is when I go out as it's cooler.  We'll see....
> 
> Keep Smilin'
> 
> Steve


You're off to a flying start.
I used to set a target for length of time I exercised for, once it became routine it got easier.
It seems a bit cooler here today, hopefully it'll be the same there.


----------



## picitup

Hi thanks I think it's taken me a few weeks to feel Ok as I'm not 16 any more (not by a long chalk)

I'm just working out different routes to extend the distance slowly.  Not in any great rush, softly softly

Where are you?  I'm in Deal, near Dover and it's cooking here atm


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion of the pads but it is OK now I'm pleased to say.  NO more pain or even discomfort.  The physio told me not to pedal hard up hills.  Little did he know I can't manage most hills yet!
> 
> Yes I think it all hit me yesterday.  I felt bruised all over.  But today I felt better - I just got back from 3.3 miles so I'm pleased with that.
> 
> It sounds like you're doing all you can.  I'm sure you've googled 'sleep hygiene' and practice that.  So it seems if you gastro problems keep you awake, that would be a good thing to get sorted as your sleep would then be better.  Probably easier said than done.
> 
> You should fit a small motorbike engine to your wheelchair - you could burn off the cars then!
> 
> The meeting with the fat nurse didn't last long (in a good way).  We just chatted about diet and I told her what I was doing and she said that was the right things to do.  She offered me attendance at a group for prediabetics but I said as long as I'm losing weight and exercising I'll just stick with that.  She also recommended a book called counting carbs and calories but I'm approaching it in a more general way so don't think I'll buy it.  I think I'm too lazy to do all that counting.  Maybe later if I stop losing weight and need a bit more of a push.
> I asked her when I should get another hba1c test and she said 3 months so they can check my progress and it will probably be 6 months after that.
> 
> My hba1c level was 42.  She said that is considered prediabetic (just) and I should work on getting my level down over the next 3 months.  So there's a target.
> 
> Oh, yes.  She said my blood pressure was a touch higher than she would have hoped, so I've got to record it twice daily and hand the results in.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve,
That's great to hear your knees are good, it's totally fine you are pedalling on the flat too. You're still pedalling!

Wow! 3.3 miles brilliant! You're back behind your handle bars! Well done! 

I have googled sleep hygiene yes and following it all the best I can yes. Even though I need a snack I have it at least two hours before I sleep and keep it to a minimum. I'm still working towards healthier snacks. I've not been at my best with food the last two days as tummy been rough so had to have bit more carbs to slow things down. Needs must right now unless the Gastroenterologist can suggest something, which he hadn't before... on that note... I mentioned a test I had been waiting for for a long time... I have a date for the 15th August! Yes! I'll keep working on my sleep though over time to improve it as it's very important for everything! 

Hahaha, that's a good idea about the engine on the wheelchair hahaha! I could see myself doing that hahaha! We are going to do some planning at the weekend... a bit of time out next week and take the chair. 

See you are doing the right things with your diet. I'm guessing the group would have been like I signed up to. What you are doing is working. Ahh, yes I bought the Carbs&Cals book it's a real eye opener, well it was for me with carbs. I couldn't do all that counting either, I just do it to get an idea and see an amount then go from there. I will up my game if I need to as I need a bit more carb right now with things, but will drop again in a day or two. You've got it working well for you and how you are doing things. I'm still also using a stock of bought stuff up slowly and not replacing the lesser good stuff, so long term that will help me and hubby. It's like the saying... if it ain't broke...

Ahh, so now you have a target to get yours below 42mmol in 3 months time... Hba1c is an average over a 3 month period anyway, so that's perfect, it will reflect what you do in the next 12 weeks. 

Interestingly my BP was high too but think that was because I was needing to argue for a blood monitor hahaha. Yes best to check over 7 days is it? Mine was and mine turned out fine. Hopefully yours will too, and that you're losing weight that all helps reduce everything. 

Glad it all went so well, it's motivated you to keep going and then get your Hba1c in 3 months! I need to beat 45mmol... I have less than a month left so will do my best in that time. I know it's ongoing but would be good to get a better reading. Even if it's only 1mmol better that would be great! Good luck! 

I have salmon for dinner with minimal potato and a little veg so at least it's simple and healthy. I have had biscuits today for acid reflux but kept to a minimum as the meds I can only take once a day... one step at a time... 

Have a lovely rest of day both 
Samana


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

That's brilliant you've got an appointment after waiting so long   Best of luck with it.  Let us know how you get on if you can.  Yes, some days out will do you good.  As I say, a break from the house and a change is as good as a rest....
It sounds like you have a good handle on your food and are moving in the right direction.
BP rising while fighting for a glucose monitor lol .  Best of luck managing your gastro issues.  I think you've got it sorted with what you do.

I just got back from a bike ride.  It's cloudy and cool here in Deal today so ideal for a quick spin.  Upped it 0.1 miles to 3.4 miles so I'm pleased with that.  The bike is a mountain bike, but the saddle is one of those thin racing ones which is not erm... comfy   so I've bought a 'big bum' padded saddle for a tenner off eBay so I'll fit that when it arrives.

My legs, stomach chest and back ache or in other words, my arms are fine .  I'm not surprised it's a bit uphill at my age (63).  Probably should stop in and watch daytime tv instead 


Have a great weekend both  

Steve


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> That's brilliant you've got an appointment after waiting so long   Best of luck with it.  Let us know how you get on if you can.  Yes, some days out will do you good.  As I say, a break from the house and a change is as good as a rest....
> It sounds like you have a good handle on your food and are moving in the right direction.
> BP rising while fighting for a glucose monitor lol .  Best of luck managing your gastro issues.  I think you've got it sorted with what you do.
> 
> I just got back from a bike ride.  It's cloudy and cool here in Deal today so ideal for a quick spin.  Upped it 0.1 miles to 3.4 miles so I'm pleased with that.  The bike is a mountain bike, but the saddle is one of those thin racing ones which is not erm... comfy   so I've bought a 'big bum' padded saddle for a tenner off eBay so I'll fit that when it arrives.
> 
> My legs, stomach chest and back ache or in other words, my arms are fine .  I'm not surprised it's a bit uphill at my age (63).  Probably should stop in and watch daytime tv instead
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend both
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve, 
Yes it is brilliant and came out of the blue, but maybe my GP had also nudged the Gastroenterologist etc but anyway main thing is I have it for the 15th August. Thank you, yes I will, apparently they do give you some indication on what's happening even if not a full report, so that will be interesting and next steps for me. 

Getting out of the house always does you good even if you love being in your environment I've found too. It's always good to have a change. Every Sunday morning usually we plan the coming week based on weather forecasts and what we need to do etc and map in time out too. 

Food-wise, I feel like I've needed to take a step backwards in last three days as food got stuck and sugar levels low so had biscuits more to get that back up but hopefully that will settle down quickly. Sometimes, you have to do what you have to, and this was one of those times, mostly I'm taking steps forward now and for breakfast mapped in banana twice a week instead of say waffles and syrup so that reduces that for breakfast at least, it's all a work in progress isn't it? 

Ooh yes nice and cool is ideal for a ride. It's sunny and breezy here today. Wow, well done! Those little increments build up over time and that's the best way to sustain it when you can. Set sounds a bit sharp!  ooh the new one you found sounds much more comfy! You will enjoy your ride more too!

I've started pebble painting, surprisingly I'm finding it relaxing, not great at it or creative but it's fun to do. I'm following a video on painting a scenic pic, it's not bad so far hahaha! It's something I can do and something a bit different. 

Hahaha, in positive terms your arms are fine!  You're doing great! Oh no! Not daytime tv... don't do it!  I don't watch much tv at all, I tend to go on YouTube or something and watch old films etc now and again, plus relax doing that in an evening. Take it steady! 

Have a great weekend, there's plenty of sunshine coming! 

Samana


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

Yes the appojntment is good news and only 5 weeks to go!  You do sound very organised!  Much more than me lol.

Yes I think diet is like a wheelbarrow.  It's no good unless it's pushed.  We do well, fall off the wagon, get back on and do well again.  That makes us human.

You'd like it here in Deal.  The beaches are all pebbles - plenty to choose from!  Good you find it relaxing - after all the stress of waiting for appointments.  Have fun!

We went to my daughter's house last night.  No alcohol as I was driving.  I had 2 burgers with bacon on which I think sat on my stomach when I went to bed.  I dreamt that someone had ground up a Max Bygraves LP into dust and it was causing infections.  People thought that record dust would cure the infections and were grinding up more.  I was running around telling them not to. Craaazyyyy! 

Thanks for your supportive comments on my cycling.  I'm still really enjoying it despite any small aches the following day.  I'm excited to get the Big Bum seat so I don't have to avoid every little bump in the road.  To infinity and beyond.....

You both have a good weekend too.  Get those pebbles painted!  If you get a spare minute, post up a pic of your pebbles 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> Yes the appojntment is good news and only 5 weeks to go!  You do sound very organised!  Much more than me lol.
> 
> Yes I think diet is like a wheelbarrow.  It's no good unless it's pushed.  We do well, fall off the wagon, get back on and do well again.  That makes us human.
> 
> You'd like it here in Deal.  The beaches are all pebbles - plenty to choose from!  Good you find it relaxing - after all the stress of waiting for appointments.  Have fun!
> 
> We went to my daughter's house last night.  No alcohol as I was driving.  I had 2 burgers with bacon on which I think sat on my stomach when I went to bed.  I dreamt that someone had ground up a Max Bygraves LP into dust and it was causing infections.  People thought that record dust would cure the infections and were grinding up more.  I was running around telling them not to. Craaazyyyy!
> 
> Thanks for your supportive comments on my cycling.  I'm still really enjoying it despite any small aches the following day.  I'm excited to get the Big Bum seat so I don't have to avoid every little bump in the road.  To infinity and beyond.....
> 
> You both have a good weekend too.  Get those pebbles painted!  If you get a spare minute, post up a pic of your pebbles
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


Good morning Steve, 
Yes it's all falling into place bit by bit. It will be great then I can move forward with new steps etc I do my best at being organised, my brain stuff sometimes forget the important stuff so have got into the practice of lists and notes etc I'm doing my best and enjoying life the best I can too with it. 

That's true about diet and food, we learn and have some treats now and again or do what we need to then pick up the pace again and very true it's not about being perfect we are human, no one is perfect. I am just looking at ways to improve on my snacks as they have tended to be biscuits or less healthy snacks due to restrictions on intake of variety if that makes sense? It's a work in progress! I'm hoping I've lost a 1lb by the 15th when I weigh myself next, we'll see. Last night I was hungry so had an egg bap, not ideal it kept me up large part of the night, but it was nice at the time. Today's another day! 

Oooh lovely! yes I am now always on the look out for pebbles and have just finished my first scenery pebble this morning, it's not amazing but not bad either, I am doing it for fun and relaxation more than anything else. Where you live sounds lovely, here on the coast it's a mixture of pebble beaches and sand, closer to us it's sand more so, but that gives me a reason to go for a drive, not that I need one hahaha! 

With the waiting for appts comes the stress of what's going on with my health, so glad things are moving, some will be less pleasant than others but need to happen. It's all good! 

I've got some more ideas from videos on YouTube for pebbles so just dabbling and having fun 

Wow! That was quite a dream! What a waste of LPs, but I can see in your dream they were a cure which was interesting! Ooh those burgers and bacon sounded good though! Strange the things we dream! It was worth the strange dream to have the burgers hahaha 

You're really doing well persisting with your cycling when you can and even increasing the mileage. Good that you are doing what you can when you can. Yes the seat will be a great help and a more comfy ride, let me know how that goes. To infinity and beyond... no stopping you! 

Have a beautiful Sunday both of you! Yes will see if I can post a picture tomorrow when it's dry, I'll put a comparison of what I was following on the video, it's slightly different but you'll likely see a resemblance 

Samana


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

I'll get you some pebbles from the beach for free, but the postage will be £120.00 lol.  Youtube is a great resource.  It's my go-to for everything I don't know.  Yes, the burger were worth a real crazy dream lol.

I didn't go cycling yesterday as I felt really rough.  I'm sure it's just my body getting used to the new activity and thought it would take some time to adjust.  Funnily enough, I feel OK the next day, but it hits me the day after. The 'big bum' saddle arrived and I fitted it.  It's much higher than my old ball-breaker.  I got on the bike and could hardly touch the floor at which point I fell off.  Nothing hurt though, just my pride   It's REALLY comfy so I'm keen to try it out on a test ride.  Hopefully it will be cooler here at 6pm and I'll give it a go then.

Keep Smilin'

Steve


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> I'll get you some pebbles from the beach for free, but the postage will be £120.00 lol.  Youtube is a great resource.  It's my go-to for everything I don't know.  Yes, the burger were worth a real crazy dream lol.
> 
> I didn't go cycling yesterday as I felt really rough.  I'm sure it's just my body getting used to the new activity and thought it would take some time to adjust.  Funnily enough, I feel OK the next day, but it hits me the day after. The 'big bum' saddle arrived and I fitted it.  It's much higher than my old ball-breaker.  I got on the bike and could hardly touch the floor at which point I fell off.  Nothing hurt though, just my pride   It's REALLY comfy so I'm keen to try it out on a test ride.  Hopefully it will be cooler here at 6pm and I'll give it a go then.
> 
> Keep Smilin'
> 
> Steve


Good evening Steve, 
Hahaha, yes the postage will be huge or else I would have said please choose me some nice pebbles! 
I'll try to add the one I copied from the video and my creation of it when I've finished writing. I love YouTube too, yes it has loads of resources for you to tap into on there, that or Google. 

Are you going to try more burgers so you can see what dreams you have next? 

Good you are listening to your body and not cycling when you are not up for it. I understand about it hitting you a couple of days later yes I feel the same often. We did a few small DIY jobs Monday and it's really affected me and today we washed the car and this afternoon I've really felt rough, and fighting off yet another migraine. Tomorrow I have to be up early as having my hair cut, mornings are usually better for me, so hopefully I'll get a good night tonight, I had a disturbed night as next door's dog was barking in the night, not being a nuisance but woke me, she probably wanted to go out or something. Ooh, your new saddle has arrived, perhaps you weren't meant to go riding until you fitted the new one? Oh much higher! You might need a step to get on and off now  I bet it's far more comfy than the ball-breaker one! You're are off out in the evening now too, nothing can stop you now! Let me know how it goes! 

Mentally I feel in a much better place with things, I'm handling them one by one I feel, and currently that's where I am. One day at a time! Physically well you know how it is, do what you can etc

It's been a bit cooler here today, and overcast and in fact had a few spots of rain now and again whilst trying to wash the car. But got it done okay. Right I'll try to add the pics, let me know your thoughts... the one with the white background is from the video and the other is my creation of course... should I be able to add them. 

Have a lovely evening both of you!

Samana


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

Wow!  Your pebble's amazing!  Really artistic!  I have the artistic ability of an ant, a very small ant.  I remember the teacher in art classes at school saying in a high voice:

THE HEAD GOES INTO THE BODY SEVEN TIMES!

Not when I draw people Miss Reay  

I don't think I'll have burgers for a while now as it's naughty food and gets it's own back on you  

You're right, I think you have to respect how you feel and do what you can without going crazy as the cost can be high.

Yes the new saddle's great - very comfy but I didn't go out yesterday as it was still too hot.  It's almost 10 O'clock am here and it's 24 degrees inside the house!  Hopefully it will cool later, but I think probably not!  I'm keen to get out, but not if it's too hot lol.

Good to hear you're in a better place with things.  I'm sure you must feel frustrated at times being limited by illness.  That's it, one thing at a time and you won't be overwhelmed.

That's all now, but well done with the stone painting!  With my artistic ability, I'm limited to painting things like the back gate; one colour only, cover all surfaces 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Drummer

Amazing stone paintings - my daughter's house is surrounded by many layers of loose rounded pebbles - so unsafe, and they are filling up huge builder's bags to get rid of them - that will take a while. Maybe they should just hold pebble painting courses for the next 50 years....


----------



## Leadinglights

Drummer said:


> Amazing stone paintings - my daughter's house is surrounded by many layers of loose rounded pebbles - so unsafe, and they are filling up huge builder's bags to get rid of them - that will take a while. Maybe they should just hold pebble painting courses for the next 50 years....


I'm sure if they put them out saying 'Help yourself' they would soon disappear.


----------



## Drummer

Leadinglights said:


> I'm sure if they put them out saying 'Help yourself' they would soon disappear.


Ah - last house in a very quiet cul de sac off a cul de sac, no passing traffic at all at all.


----------



## Leadinglights

Drummer said:


> Ah - last house in a very quiet cul de sac off a cul de sac, no passing traffic at all at all.


Donate to a primary school for their craft stuff, my grandchildren did rock painting at school.


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> Wow!  Your pebble's amazing!  Really artistic!  I have the artistic ability of an ant, a very small ant.  I remember the teacher in art classes at school saying in a high voice:
> 
> THE HEAD GOES INTO THE BODY SEVEN TIMES!
> 
> Not when I draw people Miss Reay
> 
> I don't think I'll have burgers for a while now as it's naughty food and gets it's own back on you
> 
> You're right, I think you have to respect how you feel and do what you can without going crazy as the cost can be high.
> 
> Yes the new saddle's great - very comfy but I didn't go out yesterday as it was still too hot.  It's almost 10 O'clock am here and it's 24 degrees inside the house!  Hopefully it will cool later, but I think probably not!  I'm keen to get out, but not if it's too hot lol.
> 
> Good to hear you're in a better place with things.  I'm sure you must feel frustrated at times being limited by illness.  That's it, one thing at a time and you won't be overwhelmed.
> 
> That's all now, but well done with the stone painting!  With my artistic ability, I'm limited to painting things like the back gate; one colour only, cover all surfaces
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve, 
Hahaha! I love your artistic description!  So funny! You can paint a gate that is brilliant and other things! I'm not very artistic really, I just copied the video steps but think it was pure chance it turned out that way, but was looking at my next short video earlier and even the artists tell you that they make mistakes and ways to put things right, so I'm okay I'm learning how to correct things too now.

Hahaha, yes burgers do get their own back on you you're right. I might have one once in a while too. We have mince but tend to bulk it out with veg so you have more the taste than loads of it, so it's less fat and more veg goodness too. 

I know I might have over reached a bit earlier in the last few days and both of my shoulders are paying the price in the last couple of days and not getting rid of a migraine either. Not moaning, just saying but it does affect how you feel and what you can do and not. It's beautifully sunny out and instead of being out there I've been lying in a darkened room for a few hours after having my hair done this morning, which looks lovely but slightly flattened now, but needed a cut anyway and feel better for that. So looking after what I need to do to try to ease my head, I'm coming off the meds and think need something or at least to see the Neurologist now to find out what's going on! It's really draining sometimes to have continual pain, so difficult to concentrate, but I try to do gentle things to keep going and staying positive etc. 

It cooled down a bit here late afternoon but the evening seemed to be hotter yes. No, best to wait for it to be a comfortable temperature that's right for you. You will enjoy it more if it's not too hot. 

You're right I do get frustrated with things at times, like with my migraines currently, it kind of sneaks up on you, they stay lurking in the background almost like you can't get shut of them, it's exhausting. So I focus on what I can do in those situations. Like today had my hair done which wasn't ideal but feel better, then did a small DIY job with hubby, and then got three pebbles mapped out with pencil lines which is a first for me in following designs from YouTube and so that stage is ready, I wasn't in the best place head-wise for  painting so thought it's ready for if I am tomorrow, we will see. I have shopping planned in the morning. Like you say one thing at a time and go from there. 

Thank you for your kind words about my pebble, I will show you more when done if you like? I'm dabbling in a variety of things to do over time and just going with what takes my fancy and pops up, mainly on YouTube hahaha. You do great in painting the gate, not everyone can do that! 

Have a lovely afternoon both of you

Samana


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

I think you are quite artisitic as I could never do anything like your pebble painting.  I see from the other posts that plenty of people think the same.  Well done and yes, post up more they are lovely to see.

It sounds like you've been suffering the last few days.  I do hope it passes soon, but at least you've managed to get some things done, so you can feel a sense of acheivement.

It cooled here in the early evening so I went for a 6pm bike ride.  The saddle was well worth the money!  I did 3.2 miles which I was pleased with and it's getting easier too.  I might try a little further next time.

I've lost another pound so that's 16st 4lb now and I can see my belly is a touch smaller when I look in the mirror so that's given me a boost. I think it's the combination of no snacking and exercise that's doing it. 

That's it for now, apart from if you feel up to it, keep banging those pebbles out and posting them up!

Have a nice day y'all...

Steve


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> I think you are quite artisitic as I could never do anything like your pebble painting.  I see from the other posts that plenty of people think the same.  Well done and yes, post up more they are lovely to see.
> 
> It sounds like you've been suffering the last few days.  I do hope it passes soon, but at least you've managed to get some things done, so you can feel a sense of acheivement.
> 
> It cooled here in the early evening so I went for a 6pm bike ride.  The saddle was well worth the money!  I did 3.2 miles which I was pleased with and it's getting easier too.  I might try a little further next time.
> 
> I've lost another pound so that's 16st 4lb now and I can see my belly is a touch smaller when I look in the mirror so that's given me a boost. I think it's the combination of no snacking and exercise that's doing it.
> 
> That's it for now, apart from if you feel up to it, keep banging those pebbles out and posting them up!
> 
> Have a nice day y'all...
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve,
Aaw thank you! I'm really quite new to it, but just love having a go. Have other people seen my pics too? Aaw thank you yes I will, I'm trying out a variety of ways to do things... dots and scenery mainly but found this one pebble that was a weird shape and think you will love what I do with it  I'll post when done.

Yes I have been having a bit of a rough time. Plus got headaches/migraines too! It's just wearing me down a bit, I can't get shut of them and get a rest from them. The meds were making the sickness worse so reducing them, then the headaches got worse so something is at play as I can't get rid of the headaches at all. It is more migraine type headache, kind of lingering one and not full on, but there much/all time. Waiting still to see the neurologist about it. Yes I'm doing whatever I can do. Mostly earlier in the day. Plus I just did a little more on my pebbles but stopped due to concentration, well lack of and pain. It's fine, there's always tomorrow... got hospital tomorrow afternoon (lady's stuff).

Wow! Great you did 3.2 miles on your new seat! Fantastic! Sounds like it was well worth it! Yes plus it has got slightly cooler so that it's more comfortable to ride I imagine. Oooh, a little further next time! Brilliant, take it steady! 

Fabulous! You lost another 1lb! Well done! You're doing really well and the cycling and everything you're doing is paying off. Sounds like you are seeing the benefits too, that's great! 
I get to weigh myself in the morning... not sure if I've lost anything! We will see, I have had a little more bread due to the way tummy has been but we can see... I have to snack due to the Gastroparesis but changing my snacks slowly and in the best way I can. You've done really well just stopping snacking and it's working! 

It's a bit cooler here and might even have rain later, I'm going to rest my head I think and see how I feel later. 

Have a lovely day what ever you are doing

Samana


----------



## Samana

Drummer said:


> Amazing stone paintings - my daughter's house is surrounded by many layers of loose rounded pebbles - so unsafe, and they are filling up huge builder's bags to get rid of them - that will take a while. Maybe they should just hold pebble painting courses for the next 50 years....


Aaw thank you! I've only just seen this message! I just do it for fun, It's my first one! I'm dabbling in others and will post more soon 

Hahaha, the rounded ones are ideal for pebble painting! Or any shape really!  Thanks again!


----------



## picitup

Credit where it's due


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

I'm lucky in the fact I've never had a migraine, but my daughter gets them and I know how disabling they can be.  When it's bad, all she can do is lie down in a darkened room with her eyes closed.  For her, if she catches it early - at the slightest hint - she takes paracetomol and  that helps stave it off.

Yes do post up any stones you paint - they are a joy to see!  Hopefully it will help you relax too.

Best of luck at your appointment today.  I hope you get what you need.

Yes the cycling's going well thanks  I'm really missing it if I can't go out.  The summer is nice, but too hot to ride in at the mo.  Hopefully it will cool later although that's not what the weather man says!

Yes, another 1lb gone.  I'm feeling pretty pleased.  While resting, I put my hand on my stomach and felt a small ridge.  I think it might be an ab trying to poke through.  1 ab down,  5 to go lol.  My goal is to look like any bloke on Love Island.  Oh no!  wait!  I'm too old lol.  We can but dream....

If you're ok about it, let us know if you've manged to lose any weight today.  Best of luck with it. 

I just checked how much you get for state pension.  Mind you, I've got to wait till I'm 66 so 3 1/2 years to go.  Hope I last long enough to claim it 

You have a great day too and I hope your stomach and brain treat you nice!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Credit where it's due


Good morning Steve,

Just getting ready for the hospital...

Thank you! 

ooh, update on weighing myself this morning... I have and haven't lost weight... okay I know you might be scratching your head at the moment?! ... well I have digital scales and anything over a lb I never count usually... so on the 1st of the month I weighed 9st 12lbs and .75 (3/4) ... I'm now 9st 12lbs... so technically lost the .75 (3/4)lb ... so nearly lost a pound in the last two weeks which isn't bad considering the last week I've had to have a little more due to tummy issues. I'm quite pleased with that and now focusing on how to tweak things to lose another pound by the last day of the month... here I go! 

Have a great day both of you, I wish I could say I'm looking forward to mine!  (nervous laugh!)

Samana


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

Even 3/4 of a pound is great news!  Well done!  It's 3/4 of a pound you haven't got to lose next time and it's only been 2 weeks 

As I say, best of luck with your appointment.  Hope it isn't too arduous.

It got cloudy here so I thought I'd go for an early ride after going to the local tip.  It turns out, despite being cloudy it's also flippin' hot so the ride is delayed probably till 6pm.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## picitup

Well, bummer.  I decided to go for a ride a little early today but the front tyre split, the inner tube popped out and went BANG!  Made me jump lol.  So the total for today was 1 mile - 1/2 mile cycling and 1/2 mile walking back with the front tyre making a kind of flip-flop sound.  The tyre's off and the inner tube is very sad with a hole blown in it.  I didn't have any tyre levers, but 2 large spoons from the kitchen drawer did a good job (our secret!).
I rang the local bike shop at 5:00 and asked them what time they close and he said 5:00 lol.  So 9:00 tomorrow I'll pop in and get a new tyre and inner tube.

I was really keen to get out, but these things are sent to try us lol 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> Even 3/4 of a pound is great news!  Well done!  It's 3/4 of a pound you haven't got to lose next time and it's only been 2 weeks
> 
> As I say, best of luck with your appointment.  Hope it isn't too arduous.
> 
> It got cloudy here so I thought I'd go for an early ride after going to the local tip.  It turns out, despite being cloudy it's also flippin' hot so the ride is delayed probably till 6pm.
> 
> Cheers
> Steve


Hi Steve, 
Thank you so much! 
Yes, it's only been two weeks... I've lost nearly 3 lbs in 4 weeks which isn't bad as I can't always stick to things or exercise much so I'm pleased as I'm doing what I can when I can. I'm now looking at the next two weeks. 

The appointment went really well... The consultant used chemicals instead of injections and told me it wasn't precancerous. I do have a condition that is not curable, but it manageable and can progress to be precancerous etc but I will stay on top of things anyway, and I'm good at the moment. I will have continuous treatment for it but that's fine. 

Yes good idea to go for an early ride whilst it's cloudier and cooler good you waited until 6pm wow and you went to the tip too. Yes it is deceptively hot despite it being cloudy, same here too! 

Have a lovely evening both of you

Samana


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana
3lbs in 4 weeks is brill!  Quite an acheivement.  You should pat yourself on the back  

Excellent news about your appointment.  It must be such a relief that it's not precancerous.

No bike ride today, but I did get a new tyre and inner tube and fitted them so back on the old boot tomorrow I think.  It's building up for Monday now, when it will be 40 degrees lol.

I'm starting to feel better for the exercise.  Much more 'together'.  This motivtes me to keep it up although I'm enjoying it for it's own sake

You too have a good evening - maybe a bottle of wine too to celebrate your news?   I'll be round later to see if you need a hand drinking it  

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 3lbs in 4 weeks is brill!  Quite an acheivement.  You should pat yourself on the back
> 
> Excellent news about your appointment.  It must be such a relief that it's not precancerous.
> 
> No bike ride today, but I did get a new tyre and inner tube and fitted them so back on the old boot tomorrow I think.  It's building up for Monday now, when it will be 40 degrees lol.
> 
> I'm starting to feel better for the exercise.  Much more 'together'.  This motivtes me to keep it up although I'm enjoying it for it's own sake
> 
> You too have a good evening - maybe a bottle of wine too to celebrate your news?   I'll be round later to see if you need a hand drinking it
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve,
Hahaha, thank you! Yes, it's not bad 3lbs! Hahaha, I've patted myself on the back  I'm taking tiny steps towards losing my pound in the next two weeks now. It really gives you a boost doesn't it when you see things happening?

Oh goodness yes! it was excellent news! I couldn't believe it too when there were no needles involved! That was my dread! I know too much info but I'm so relieved! Plus as you say not precancerous either. I can use the ointment and do my best to keep it that way, that's all I can do and that's good enough for me. I'm doing healthy things like with foods and lifestyle, you can't do any more than that can you? 

Not surprised you're not cycling at the moment it's way too hot! It was very warm first thing this morning and it's getting much hotter too! I'll be staying in the cool or putting the parasol up at best if I do go out but most likely staying indoors as that is way too hot. But think you will get the 40 degrees and us slightly less. That is graded as level 4 I'm hearing and never before been that grade?! If I have my facts right. 

You've done and doing brilliantly with your exercising. So glad it's all coming together for you and you are feeling better for it and you're enjoying it too, which is a wonderful added bonus! So pleased for you! We did some home sprucing for exercise this morning so feeling like I've done my bit hahaha. 

Funny you should say that! We did open some wine on Friday and had a glass and finished it yesterday with dinner. I really enjoyed a glass! Hahaha, yes you're always welcome! Hahaha! We'll open a fresh bottle when you get here! Hahaha! 

I'm going to do a bit of my pebble painting then rest as I'm getting a bit tired now. I'm doing well and taking the head/brain meds just at a low level might just get me through for now we will see. 

Have a lovely Sunday! 

Samana


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

Yes it does give you a boost when you succeed in your goals.  Best of luck with your next lb!

Good news your appt wasn't as scary as you thought.  That's one you can knock off the list!

It's still hot here, but I think I'll go out for a ride at 6pm, but just a short one so I don't cook!  I think it's essential you enjoy your exercise, otherwise you can't keep it up.

Yes I used my telepathy to anticipate you would have wine   Don't forget to post up a piccy of your pebbles when you get round to it.

The exercise is making me feel better, more energy and I feel 'together' so I'll definately keep it up.  That new tyre needs testing.  I'm still waiting for my bike lights which are on a slow boat from China.  Mind you, it doesn't get dark here until around 9pm so I'll have to wait till the nights draw in for a test run.

You both have a great Sunday too  

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> Yes it does give you a boost when you succeed in your goals.  Best of luck with your next lb!
> 
> Good news your appt wasn't as scary as you thought.  That's one you can knock off the list!
> 
> It's still hot here, but I think I'll go out for a ride at 6pm, but just a short one so I don't cook!  I think it's essential you enjoy your exercise, otherwise you can't keep it up.
> 
> Yes I used my telepathy to anticipate you would have wine   Don't forget to post up a piccy of your pebbles when you get round to it.
> 
> The exercise is making me feel better, more energy and I feel 'together' so I'll definately keep it up.  That new tyre needs testing.  I'm still waiting for my bike lights which are on a slow boat from China.  Mind you, it doesn't get dark here until around 9pm so I'll have to wait till the nights draw in for a test run.
> 
> You both have a great Sunday too
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve, 
It's gonna be a scorcher today! We've been out and got shopping and got ice cream too as a treat, first time in ages! I was surprised they still had some!

I still have my next lb in focus although hubby lost focus in the last few days. I have to say he does most of the cooking as you know as I have little energy and use it for other things. So grateful he does that, but he does stray and gives me more carbs if I'm not watching him! Hahaha! So had to remind of my aim yesterday! He wasn't pleased, he has this vision that he's starving me! It's his tradition and upbringing that has instilled it in him bless him!

Yes one more appt I can tick off my list! So pleased that it done with at least for now. 

Did you manage your ride? Hope you didn't cook! Hahaha! Yes it was very hot here too and through the night. It's already very hot and only 10am. Yes absolutely, it's very important that you enjoy the exercise you do. I love variety so I can get a bit bored, so I incorporate it into daily activities like stuff around the house or beach or shopping etc as I can't do too much but it all helps in what I do do. I still slot the 15 minute exercise sessions in too as needed. I don't like to sit around too much, I'm a doer, although in the hot weather I'm happy to sit still. Hahaha. 

Yes you are telepathic!  You knew I would celebrate though as it was a big thing for me and with the outcome of it it was even bigger hahaha! It was the relief of many things really. 

I'm working on my pebbles at the moment, one is a bit wonky but it's fine I'll find a way to remedy it! It's all new to me and I'm learning so I'm just having fun with it. I have three on the go at the moment from what I saw that took my fancy  I'll post them when done. 

Wow! That's great news about the exercise and how it's making you feel! I love that! Yes it does! I'm noticing I am doing slightly more tiny things as time goes on too, just in day to day stuff often. Oh yes you have your new tyre too! Yes, plenty of time for your new lights even on the slow boat hahaha. It stays light for a while yet, you will get plenty of time to test them out over Autumn and Winter. 

Have a great day and stay cool both of you  I might sit in the garden under the parasol for a bit.

Samana


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

You're right I opened the front door for a vape and got a whoosh of hot air, a bit like when you get off the plane on holiday.  Yes, It's true, I've decided to take up cycling in the hottest heat wave for years!  A cunning plan (not).  Ice cream sounds very nice at the moment.

It sounds like hubby is trying to look after you by feeding you up.  At least you won't waste away if he keeps up the cooking!

I've not managed a ride yet.  I almost went out at 9pm last night, but that's lighting up time and the lights haven't arrived yet.  I'm really missing it, but will get out at some point.  Tomorrow doesn't look too promising.  Oh well, must be patient..

It sounds like you have a good exercise routine and it's good you're noticing some improvements.  Speed is not as  important as progress I think.  Acheiving some progress, however small, gives you a boost and motivates you to carry on.

You both have a great day too.  Enjoy your ice cream 

Cheers

Steve

PS don't forget to post up piccies of your pebbles when you can!


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> You're right I opened the front door for a vape and got a whoosh of hot air, a bit like when you get off the plane on holiday.  Yes, It's true, I've decided to take up cycling in the hottest heat wave for years!  A cunning plan (not).  Ice cream sounds very nice at the moment.
> 
> It sounds like hubby is trying to look after you by feeding you up.  At least you won't waste away if he keeps up the cooking!
> 
> I've not managed a ride yet.  I almost went out at 9pm last night, but that's lighting up time and the lights haven't arrived yet.  I'm really missing it, but will get out at some point.  Tomorrow doesn't look too promising.  Oh well, must be patient..
> 
> It sounds like you have a good exercise routine and it's good you're noticing some improvements.  Speed is not as  important as progress I think.  Acheiving some progress, however small, gives you a boost and motivates you to carry on.
> 
> You both have a great day too.  Enjoy your ice cream
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve
> 
> PS don't forget to post up piccies of your pebbles when you can!


Good evening Steve, 
Hahaha, yes that's how we felt this morning when we went shopping, we came out of the supermarket and it was like coming off and airplane into a hot country! Wow! The heat just hit you! Hahaha, I like the timing of your new hobby hahaha, not to worry, newsflash the heatwave will end by Wednesday or Thursday so you can pursue your well loved hobby again! Hahaha. 

I've not indulged in ice-cream yet! I've had several carbs today including banana and bread as a butty so decided to wait. I had some none carb stuff too so feel good about that  

Yes hubby is trying to feed me up! I think he's worried about me getting nutrition and energy. I said I will only absorb what I can anyway.  it's best if I can eat anything I can manage that is better for me and lowers my Hba1c. I think I got him back on track. No I definitely won't waste away with him doing the cooking!

You will go for a ride, a couple of days won't hurt you, especially in this heat too. Maybe Wednesday? That might look promising? 

My improvements are small in exercise, but yes they are noticeable, like slightly extra reaching and doing a slightly bit extra in tiny amounts nothing huge but noticeable for me. Even in the hot weather which can affect me and slow me down I'm doing okay. Naturally I'm taking it steady in these hot days but still moving about. Even setting up the cushions on the garden furniture take several trips and hubby helps too as it's like a double corner sofa and I can put my feet up. It fits great into the space we have and less gardening too! You're right, speed is not important it's progress that's key.  I have to say beginning the pebble painting has done wonders for me in ways I couldn't have imagined. If I had of known I would have started ages ago, this has been on the radar to begin for ages but waiting for both of my shoulders to have surgery I put it on hold, but decided I was tired of waiting so decided to just get the paints and do a bit. 

I sense that I might have an ice-cream tomorrow  I'm planning a bit of pebble painting and time in the garden and cool inside too and resting etc as it's going to be hotter tomorrow apparently, especially for you! 

I'm working on my pebbles, one is finished but slightly skuwiff, but I'm only human and I'm new so okay with it, still two to finish then will send you pics and will also have to think of my next designs to have a go at ???

Have a lovely evening and hope you are both staying cool 

Samana


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

It sounds like you've got exercise mastered.  Just do what you can and increase when you can.  It sounds like you're having loads of fun doing the pebbles.  It's good you decided to just go for it and are feeling the benefits. Yes, do post any up you can - they are lovely!

I managed to get out for a ride last night at 8:30 which I really enjoyed.  It was cool and I found that I was stronger than I have been so that's good.  I might do the same tonight. I wisj the lights would turn up as it's starting to get dark at 9:00 although I got away with it.  It's 9:00 am here and it's 25.6 indoors phew!

Enjoy your hard-earned ice cream!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> It sounds like you've got exercise mastered.  Just do what you can and increase when you can.  It sounds like you're having loads of fun doing the pebbles.  It's good you decided to just go for it and are feeling the benefits. Yes, do post any up you can - they are lovely!
> 
> I managed to get out for a ride last night at 8:30 which I really enjoyed.  It was cool and I found that I was stronger than I have been so that's good.  I might do the same tonight. I wisj the lights would turn up as it's starting to get dark at 9:00 although I got away with it.  It's 9:00 am here and it's 25.6 indoors phew!
> 
> Enjoy your hard-earned ice cream!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


Good morning Steve,
I like to think I have exercise mastered in my day to day stuff and if not add in a few extras too yes. Today is day off due to it already being 29 degrees here. I've been watering the garden and doing things around the house and then messaging and painting my pebbles, my one paint colour isn't great so it's taking longer but I have a plan for the future but for now will just keep adding coats until there is enough! It could take a while, it's a bit transparent! Sorry I'm jumping about, it's my brain, I do that a lot hahaha. I'm really loving the pebbles though. I have finished one so will try to post it here today and not wait. I was dabbling with dots, it's a bit off but okay and the pebbles aren't made to measure they are unique hahaha, that's my excuse  Aaw bless you! I love just having a go! Obviously I love them to turn out good but I've dropped the perfectionist in me, my best is good enough! 

Ooh great! You managed your ride! Lovely you got out! Just before it started to get dark too well done! Fantastic! You are really keeping the momentum up! Great stuff! It's supposed to be even hotter today, but guess it will cool by then and the breeze from cycling will be good too? Oh 25.6 indoors already there... oh it's 24 here indoors... think I'll stay indoors today, I did sit under the parasol on and off yesterday for a while. 

I think health-wise I might just have the ice-cream for lunch today and another banana butty for dinner. It calls for a veg free day I think. I'm just about to have a nice black coffee. 

Enjoy your day both of you and hope you can stay cool, I'll try to add the pic! 

Samana


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

Thanks for posting your pebble up.  It looks smashing!  You've got a real talent there.  I know it looks loads better than if I had done it lol.

It sounds to me like you've got the balance just right with your exercise and pebble painting.  Keep it up!

I got out for a ride again last night at 8:30.  The heat wasn't blistering, but the wind was quite warm so I got a little cooked lol.  Glad I went out though and did 3.2 miles.  Some of the cars had their lights on so I need those bike lights soon.  Hope they hurry up!

It's definately a bit cooler here today.  I'm sleeping on top of the bed atm which is much better.

I bet the ice cream went down well (jealous!) and keep posting those pebbeles up!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> Thanks for posting your pebble up.  It looks smashing!  You've got a real talent there.  I know it looks loads better than if I had done it lol.
> 
> It sounds to me like you've got the balance just right with your exercise and pebble painting.  Keep it up!
> 
> I got out for a ride again last night at 8:30.  The heat wasn't blistering, but the wind was quite warm so I got a little cooked lol.  Glad I went out though and did 3.2 miles.  Some of the cars had their lights on so I need those bike lights soon.  Hope they hurry up!
> 
> It's definately a bit cooler here today.  I'm sleeping on top of the bed atm which is much better.
> 
> I bet the ice cream went down well (jealous!) and keep posting those pebbeles up!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


Good morning Steve,
Aaw thank you! I have been practicing getting a steady hand and lining up dots etc and different methods and tools etc and learning all of the time and taking my time with it and finding it therapeutic. I do love it and find it a very peaceful thing to do. I've been using the dining table, well part of it, but now moving it to my desk area in my tiny office area and making space for it there. I surprising found it easier than I thought, so I either have a talent that I didn't know I had or it's easier than I thought... either way it's fun! Hahaha! 

Yes, I keep adding things in and taking things out with exercise etc and mixing it up! Hahaha! Whilst it's been hot I've just been pottering in the cool really. 

I realise that I have a lot of clutter in the way of digital stuff and emails etc and in the process of creating a little space. Home wise it's organised and spacious but pockets of clutter needs addressing I'm feeling. So that's something I want to be doing over the coming weeks and chipping away at that. It's something that takes time to do! No rush! 

Ooh lovely you managed to get out for a ride again! By 8.30pm yes it was still warm even then, I opened our bedroom window and it was letting in hotter air so I closed it hahaha. Don't get cooked!  Hahaha! It's much cooler here today. Although it says 23 degrees inside still it's feeling like a cooler breeze outside and much better. I'm sure your lights will come soon, perhaps the heat will be more comfortable and you can cycle earlier in the day for now. 

Yes we're are sleeping on top of the bed too, much too hot for covers the last two nights, although I do like to cover myself up even I was too hot! I might have a light cover tonight maybe, will see. 

Hahaha, yes Ice cream for lunch wasn't bad hahaha thanks. Just a small one, I was watching what I was eating and enjoying at the same time. So decided to make it a meal, and watching tummy too hahaha. Hubby is a bit off track with his stuff, so I need to watch mine at the moment  that's fine he can have what he wants but that can mean I have what he has, so need to watch what and how much etc as I can have a tendency to eat what's on my plate sometimes a I get too tired and just eat! I need to remain vigilant to carbs etc I can do it! Hahaha. 

I did a bit more of my pebbles first thing. I'm going to be out quite a bit tomorrow as visiting my stepson so if you don't hear from me you know why. He's moved house and will get to see his family. That will be nice! I have to find the route, I'm rubbish with techy satnavs hahaha, so doing it the old fashioned way of notes hahaha. Hubby will navigate me then. 

I shall do and do a bit more painting now and then catching up with a friend chat later and resting. 

Have a wonderful day both of you

Samana


----------



## picitup

Morning Samana

Yes, it's good to have a dedicated space to to do your hobby - then you can come back to it and be all set up.  I'm not very tidy I'm afraid.  Drives my wife round the bend bless her.  I think you do have a talent there - not many could do what you do.  I could paint a pebble, one colour all over, but that's it.  What you are producing is very pretty.

Enjoy your visit with yout stepson and have a stern chat with hubby about portion size lol.

I had a pretty good day yesterday - lost 1lb so that's 16st 4lb.  Then the bike lights arrived so they are fitted.  It was much cooler here yesterday so I went out at 4pm and di 4 miles.  Mind you, my hips ache today lol.  I've ordered some spoke reflectors which are brightly coloured tubes, a bit like straws to light up the wheels from the side.  I'm determined not to get run over in the dark lol..

Probably a rest day today due to the hips and back on the 'ole bike again tomorrow.

You both have a great day too!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Morning Samana
> 
> Yes, it's good to have a dedicated space to to do your hobby - then you can come back to it and be all set up.  I'm not very tidy I'm afraid.  Drives my wife round the bend bless her.  I think you do have a talent there - not many could do what you do.  I could paint a pebble, one colour all over, but that's it.  What you are producing is very pretty.
> 
> Enjoy your visit with yout stepson and have a stern chat with hubby about portion size lol.
> 
> I had a pretty good day yesterday - lost 1lb so that's 16st 4lb.  Then the bike lights arrived so they are fitted.  It was much cooler here yesterday so I went out at 4pm and di 4 miles.  Mind you, my hips ache today lol.  I've ordered some spoke reflectors which are brightly coloured tubes, a bit like straws to light up the wheels from the side.  I'm determined not to get run over in the dark lol..
> 
> Probably a rest day today due to the hips and back on the 'ole bike again tomorrow.
> 
> You both have a great day too!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


Good morning Steve,
It's Friday, the start of the weekend for me hahaha! I love Friday mornings I take the foot off the gas and even have a special cup for the start of the weekend for coffee. 

Yes my hobby feels like it's organised now, I have to remember to go into that room though now as being on the dining table before was easier just to pick it up and do some. It will also give me a few quiet minutes on my own to do it too. I realise I do miss that too. Plus I like it to be tidy and not be amongst lots of busyness that it was becoming on the table. So it will work out really well when I get into my new routine and I will continue after messaging you whilst I feel nice and fresh. That's okay, we all live differently and that's fine each to their own, I'm not here to judge. I grew up being organised it's just part of me, and actually I love it sometimes but others it can be a pain too. I don't mind things being out... like in the lounge that currently we don't use too much we have the garden furniture cushions stacked on one sofa as it's easier to store them there as there is no where else to put them, so I'm fine with that. I just go with it. I love my environment to be fresh though it makes me feel good. Aaw bless thank you! I do enjoy it! It's more for fun like I say and dabbling with ideas and ways at the moment... I've found my next three projects but haven't finished my current ones yet... one due to the one colour not being very thick and not covering very well so will know in future. I will post the latest dot painted stone from a video I did at the end here, the YouTube videos are helping me get ideas and showing me how it's done then I do my version of theirs hahaha. Thank you for your kind words, they are very encouraging! 

I had a lovely visit yesterday. I wasn't keen on the drive at the end though... it's further than where they lived before and it's a strange huge offset island with two motorways and three busy main roads on the far side of Liverpool and it's crazy! Never having done it before it was all new to me. The house is lovely and will need some things doing as do many but the location is lovely and they are happy and that's the main thing. I was exhausted when I got back! I woke with a banging headache this morning but had meds so it's eased a little so just messaging slowly over my coffee this morning. 

Hahaha, yes I have had stern words with hubby about my carbs and portions and said he was sabotaging what I am doing and my health.... his eyes widened I can tell you hahaha. Yesterday we had one and half crumpets for breakfast instead of two each and no honey or jam... small steps! All good to get me away from sugar. I still have butter and not margerine but that is better for me the dietician said with absorption etc and I don't have it often so I'm okay with that. Today I had some crunchy nut but very small amount as I'm using it up then not buying any more as I found a box in storage larder. I've increased to having banana twice a week for breakfast instead of bready type carbs so happy with that. I'm doing okay with that so far. At least there is more goodness.

Ooh wow! Well done! You lost a 1lb! That's great! So pleased for you, you're doing so well! I weigh myself next Sunday... I have 9 days to work on my 1lb. I'm currently 9st 12lbs I think, at last weigh-in. 

Ooh great you have lights now too! The reflectors will be a good safety extra and they will see you from every direction and you won't get knocked down. 

Wow, you did 4 miles too! You are doing well! Not surprised you might ache but you did have a great day! Loving your determination. It's really paying off! Good you are listening to your body, that rest day will work well for you so you can cycle sooner. I'm having a rest day too, other than pottering... oh and might do my 15 minutes exercise workout later. 

Have a great Friday both of you, it's a bit showery here and cooler today, I'm happy actually! More comfortable. 

Samana


----------



## Leadinglights

Samana said:


> Yesterday we had one and half crumpets for breakfast instead of two each and no honey or jam... small steps!


I am always amazed how something so full of holes can be so high carb, a small crumpet (45g) is 17g carb.


----------



## Samana

Leadinglights said:


> I am always amazed how something so full of holes can be so high carb, a small crumpet (45g) is 17g carb.


Hi Steve, 
Don't depress me! Hahaha!  Joking!  Yes very true! I used to eat them maybe once a week but now less often, and as you can see one and a half, in time I will have one and even lesser often and other things... so still maximum carbs per allowance per meal... looking at the bigger picture of the day I have less carbs, it's usually breakfast where I have most carbs, I feel that's where I get some energy from as a boost with foods for me as not being able to have too many other things. I keep looking what I can change and tweak though. Thanks for the info 

You have cereal for breakfast? I can't have that regularly, I'm mostly using it up, I do have some Special K I might be able to get away with too, when this is gone, but wanted to clear the most offensive culprit first hahaha.

Have a lovely day what ever you are doing?

Samana


----------



## Leadinglights

Samana said:


> Hi Steve,
> Don't depress me! Hahaha!  Joking!  Yes very true! I used to eat them maybe once a week but now less often, and as you can see one and a half, in time I will have one and even lesser often and other things... so still maximum carbs per allowance per meal... looking at the bigger picture of the day I have less carbs, it's usually breakfast where I have most carbs, I feel that's where I get some energy from as a boost with foods for me as not being able to have too many other things. I keep looking what I can change and tweak though. Thanks for the info
> 
> You have cereal for breakfast? I can't have that regularly, I'm mostly using it up, I do have some Special K I might be able to get away with too, when this is gone, but wanted to clear the most offensive culprit first hahaha.
> 
> Have a lovely day what ever you are doing?
> 
> Samana


As you are only prediabetic It perhaps doesn't matter too much but people are often more sensitive to carbs in the morning so find they tolerate a low carb breakfast better so having full fat Greek yoghurt and berries or eggs in any form with things like bacon, tomatoes, mushrooms means they actually feel less hungry from having protein and healthy fats. 
So avoiding the high carb things like cereals, bread, bananas which are the normal go to things for breaky.


----------



## Samana

Leadinglights said:


> As you are only prediabetic It perhaps doesn't matter too much but people are often more sensitive to carbs in the morning so find they tolerate a low carb breakfast better so having full fat Greek yoghurt and berries or eggs in any form with things like bacon, tomatoes, mushrooms means they actually feel less hungry from having protein and healthy fats.
> So avoiding the high carb things like cereals, bread, bananas which are the normal go to things for breaky.


Hi Leadinglights, 
I have Gastroparesis so find having some carbs first thing as that's when I do most of my moving about helps me to have the most energy and use it up rather than storing it. Am i wrong in thinking that? 
I am limited to foods I can have through food intolerances and how I absorb and affects of my body so can't have berries often and yoghurt tiny and rarely. eggs yes I can manage. Bacon tomatoes and mushrooms only sometimes but not regularly. 
I can only really have white bread, I don't usually have cereal these days but just using up what we have got stored in tiny amounts then not buying it. Bananas are the only real fruit I can manage beside the occasional piece now and again so trying to get goodness when I can. If you have any tips I would love you to share, I'm continually working on this. 
Plus aiming to lose a stone in weight... lost 3 lbs already... working on my next 1lb...


----------



## Leadinglights

Samana said:


> Hi Leadinglights,
> I have Gastroparesis so find having some carbs first thing as that's when I do most of my moving about helps me to have the most energy and use it up rather than storing it. Am i wrong in thinking that?
> I am limited to foods I can have through food intolerances and how I absorb and affects of my body so can't have berries often and yoghurt tiny and rarely. eggs yes I can manage. Bacon tomatoes and mushrooms only sometimes but not regularly.
> I can only really have white bread, I don't usually have cereal these days but just using up what we have got stored in tiny amounts then not buying it. Bananas are the only real fruit I can manage beside the occasional piece now and again so trying to get goodness when I can. If you have any tips I would love you to share, I'm continually working on this.
> Plus aiming to lose a stone in weight... lost 3 lbs already... working on my next 1lb...


It is always more difficult when you have to balance other conditions so you can only do what you can tolerate.
I didn't mean to be critical.
A friend who thankfully is not diabetic has multiple allergies, dairy, eggs, gluten and finds it a nightmare to find suitable foods. I said to him did the range of vegan foods helped but he said not really.


----------



## Samana

Leadinglights said:


> It is always more difficult when you have to balance other conditions so you can only do what you can tolerate.
> I didn't mean to be critical.
> A friend who thankfully is not diabetic has multiple allergies, dairy, eggs, gluten and finds it a nightmare to find suitable foods. I said to him did the range of vegan foods helped but he said not really.


Yes it is difficult and it can change daily sometimes and give me terrible tummy issues too. No I know you're trying to help and I very much appreciate any tips. 
I love food and to not be able to have many fruits or veg is a challenge in itself. I have tiny bits and that can be hard going on my system, but it's trying to get the nutrition in. 
I love the wholegrain stuff... it just doesn't like me back! So white bread is what I have, I do like it but have small amounts to now aim to lose the weight too and I have to balance that with what I can have. It's a work in progress. I thankfully can have eggs. 
I often wonder if I have the beginnings of gluten intolerance as it was suspected I wasn't quite there as it was registering but if I take that out it could make it even more a challenge to balance things currently. I'll keep working on it. Always open for any tips to try though if you think of anything. 
Many thanks 

Samana


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana
My wife and I are both keen hobby people.  Jan does a lot of sewing which is quilting and making clothes - mostly for the kids!  Her order book is full to overflowing.  She's recently started jewellry making and is coming on really well.  My hobby is electronics but I haven't touched it for ages.  I have 2 long school desks at right angles to work on, but they are full of junk where I've used it  as a dumping ground.  I stopped doing my hobby when I was suffering from the tiredness.  I've not found my spark back yet, but am hopeful the diet and exercise will tell my brain at some time in the near future.

Keep going with the dieting.  It sounds tricky that you have to balance your nutrition with your gastro issues, but I'm sure you can do it!  I think my left leg is 9st 12lb  

We converted and extended our garage into a hobby room.  My end is full of electronics, Jan's end is full of cloth (sorry fabric), threads, needles and wiggly things.  She has a sewing machine, an embroidery machine and an overlocker.
The embroidery machine is pretty clever - you can get any image onto a USB stick and it will map the colours to thread colours hit the button and off it goes!

It's cooler here today too as there's plenty of cloud so a bike ride should be on the cards.  I've got the hang of it now, and if I increase the distance, it takes me a couple of days to recover so I rest for that time.

Another amazing pebble!  You must feel pleased when you get them finished.  I showed Jan and she loved it too.  Keep painting and posting up!

You both have a great day too  

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> My wife and I are both keen hobby people.  Jan does a lot of sewing which is quilting and making clothes - mostly for the kids!  Her order book is full to overflowing.  She's recently started jewellry making and is coming on really well.  My hobby is electronics but I haven't touched it for ages.  I have 2 long school desks at right angles to work on, but they are full of junk where I've used it  as a dumping ground.  I stopped doing my hobby when I was suffering from the tiredness.  I've not found my spark back yet, but am hopeful the diet and exercise will tell my brain at some time in the near future.
> 
> Keep going with the dieting.  It sounds tricky that you have to balance your nutrition with your gastro issues, but I'm sure you can do it!  I think my left leg is 9st 12lb
> 
> We converted and extended our garage into a hobby room.  My end is full of electronics, Jan's end is full of cloth (sorry fabric), threads, needles and wiggly things.  She has a sewing machine, an embroidery machine and an overlocker.
> The embroidery machine is pretty clever - you can get any image onto a USB stick and it will map the colours to thread colours hit the button and off it goes!
> 
> It's cooler here today too as there's plenty of cloud so a bike ride should be on the cards.  I've got the hang of it now, and if I increase the distance, it takes me a couple of days to recover so I rest for that time.
> 
> Another amazing pebble!  You must feel pleased when you get them finished.  I showed Jan and she loved it too.  Keep painting and posting up!
> 
> You both have a great day too
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve, 
Oooh, that's lovely that you both have hobbies! Wow, Jan has lots of creative things to keep her busy! Very talented lady! Now jewellery making too! Great that she loves making things and sounds like she has lots of orders too! Hahaha. It will be lovely to see anything she might want to share anytime. 

You sound like you have a great set up within the garage, even though you are not following your electronic hobby at the moment that might come back in time. Is it that you need a particular project or you're just not motivated to do any? What ever it is that's fine it will come back if and when it's ready. I know what it feels like to be tired and it just takes away the edge to do many things, that's why often I have to pick and choose and even with the pebble painting sometimes with the fatigue and headaches it's just all too much so I leave it. I find pockets of time and pick things up and put them down. Now I've got the desk set up it's easier just like you. You will do it when you're ready. No rush, you're cycling and enjoying that! 

Today I've done well with the foods and got some cooked chicken and small vegs for dinner. I'm going to keep working on it. Some days seem easier than others. It's all fine, I'll just keep at it. I managed my 15 minute workout today where it's just movement really at my own pace but I did it! So I'm pleased I made the effort. 

I'm loving how organised you and Jan have your set up in the garage, it's lovely that you can both work on projects together in there when you want to. Jan has all this great equipment at hand to make some great things! Sounds lovely! It's great to have somewhere to put all of your stuff. 

It's cooler here this afternoon and looks right now like we might even have a storm or at minimum a god down pour. Hope you manage your bike ride today, it might be ideal if you're up to it. I'm going to map a few things in next week. Yes, do what feels right, rest when you need to, if that is the pattern then go for it. Even athletes have rest days in between training.

I've been chasing my neurologist appt and they haven't received the follow up from my GP yet so I've chased that up and my GP isn't back from holiday until Monday so she may have to create a letter and send it. They said if they email it then it might speed up my appt. We can only hope! 

Aaw thank you! I thought I would post my pebble as I finished it! I actually love each step of the way, sometimes it takes me a few days with different layers and adding in different colours etc but I'm fine with that I just love doing it. I put the base coat on ready for the next ones today and still finishing off one too that was a bit of a challenge as one of the colours was a bit thin, I'll undercoat next time. 

Have a lovely evening both of you! 

Samana


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

Thank you, yes I think Jan could turn her hand to anything she chooses.

The issue with my hobby is that I've had brain fog which seems to have lasted for ages.  I'm currently hoping it's my BG that is out and will correct itself in time as I get fitter and thinner.  I just don't have the noggin to do what I used to do but fingers crossed.
It sounds like you have it sussed - just do what you can whne you can.  I should really tidy up the desk but it's so messy it's overwhelming.  I did do 1/2 an hour a day for a couple of days, but even that became overwhelming.

I didn't go for a ride which was a shame as like where you are, it was much cooler and overcast.  It's the same here today so I'll try and get out tonight.  Mustn't let it slip!

Best of luck getting your neurologist appt.  I'm sure if you keep chasing everyone it will appear at some point.

It sounds like your pebbles are a labour of love.  They are so beautiful and quite an acheivement!

Jan and I are off to see a wedding venue with our daugher this morning so that will be chilled.

Have a great day!  

Cheers


Steve


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> Thank you, yes I think Jan could turn her hand to anything she chooses.
> 
> The issue with my hobby is that I've had brain fog which seems to have lasted for ages.  I'm currently hoping it's my BG that is out and will correct itself in time as I get fitter and thinner.  I just don't have the noggin to do what I used to do but fingers crossed.
> It sounds like you have it sussed - just do what you can whne you can.  I should really tidy up the desk but it's so messy it's overwhelming.  I did do 1/2 an hour a day for a couple of days, but even that became overwhelming.
> 
> I didn't go for a ride which was a shame as like where you are, it was much cooler and overcast.  It's the same here today so I'll try and get out tonight.  Mustn't let it slip!
> 
> Best of luck getting your neurologist appt.  I'm sure if you keep chasing everyone it will appear at some point.
> 
> It sounds like your pebbles are a labour of love.  They are so beautiful and quite an acheivement!
> 
> Jan and I are off to see a wedding venue with our daugher this morning so that will be chilled.
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Steve


Good morning Steve,
Yes Jan seems a very talented lady and has lots of gifts in creating lovely things. 

Ahh I see, yes it could be the blood glucose, although when ever I've mentioned anything related to that they told me my sugars weren't high enough to be causing the symptoms. It may just be that you doing what you are doing with your weight and eating etc will do the trick and things will change yes. Look at how well your cycling is coming on now and you are finding your way forward with that and steadily losing weight. All in good time. 
I think me being organised has helped but in more recent months with extra health stuff I too have found it more of a challenge and just work with that and keep tweaking things just like you do at a pace that suits and keep doing what's best each day. 

That's okay, I understand overwhelm. With the overwhelm, can you see anything on the desk that you can immediately put in the bin, that will create space straight away. Then anything that just needs tidying, and so on. If you get it organised bit by bit and do a little each day you will be surprised how quickly it will come together. I use the 5 minute rule... do it for 5 minutes and you will be surprised how long you spend working on it, it's just getting started sometimes. You can do it, just take a breath and choose which bit you're doing that day and go from there. Let me know how it's going. It's lovely you have a workspace. 

It's okay to have a day off though now and again with the cycling. You won't let it slip, you are too much into it. Did you go yesterday? Today is looking sunny and breezy here. 

I need to make sure the letter/email goes to the neurologist now. The coordinator at the surgery said she would call me this week to let me know what the GP is doing. The GP has been brilliant so think she may just have not done it. I can't get mad at her she has helped me so much. I will stay on it though as when I tried to be off the meds I had daily horrendous migraines continually and could do very little, I had to keep lying down, that's no life, so had to start the meds again and we don't know what's happening. I appreciate there is a huge waiting list but I need to keep at it. 

I have nearly finished the one pebble that was a bit of a challenge due to the paint colour, I'll post it when it's finished. It's quite comical the shape of it and what I painted on it, you will see! I've started the others and will post those in due course lots to do on those yet only base coating those currently. 

Oooh wedding venue! Who is that for? Sounds exciting!

Have a lovely Sunday whatever you are doing, it looks like it's going to be a lovely day 

Samana


----------



## picitup

Morning Samana

Yes I'm hoping for a fix with the exercise and weight loss.  Although, my hba1c was 42 I'm only *just* prediabetic so I'm not too sure.  In any case weight loss and exercise is a good thing so I'll carry on regardless.  I just wish I could get my brain as  sharp as it used to be rather than being AWOL lol.

It's good advice to plan to do just 5 minutes on the desk.  I'll see if I can muster up the enthusiasm.  I spent quite some time setting up my kit and sometimes I walk past it and feel a slump.  All that excellent kit just sitting there.  I did consider selling it all and moving on, but don't want to do that yet while there's hope of consciousness in the future lol.

And what should go in the bin?  Jan says everything and I say nothing.  And there's the difference lol.  I'm a bit of a hoarder and the family take the mickey out of me, but when they need something unusual for an art project, I usually have it 'in stock'  

It sounds like you have a balancing act going on with your meds.  I always think it's not so much about getting meds for a condition, but more what side effects you can put up with.  Best of luck with your appointments.  Our doctors generally need chasing too.  What I consider basic admin, they consider rocket science.  It does take some managing.

I didn't go for a ride yesterday as it was too hot, but I'm determide to go today. Hopefully it will cool here around 6pm.

Oo another pebble?  It sounds like you've got a production line going!  Yes, please post it up when its done.  You could start selling them on eBay and make a business out of them.

The wedding venue is for my stedaughter, Vicki.  Sadly her dad died a few months ago so she asked me to give her away.  I was so touched and pleased!


The summer is lovely, but to be honest, I prefer it cooler.  When its cool I can sleep better and go for a trundle on the bike at any time.  It'll come soon  


Enjoy your day....


Cheers

Steve


----------



## Leadinglights

picitup said:


> I just wish I could get my brain as sharp as it used to be rather than being AWOL lol.


Covid has brought what they call 'brain fog' into the limelight being one of the after effects but don't dismiss your lack of acuity as being your prediabetic status as there could be many other reasons.
The New Scientist had an article 'Are you battling brain fog' in the issue of June 11th which suggest other reasons. But both diet and lifestyle can help but if there is no improvement in 3 months then people should speak to their GP (haha)


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Morning Samana
> 
> Yes I'm hoping for a fix with the exercise and weight loss.  Although, my hba1c was 42 I'm only *just* prediabetic so I'm not too sure.  In any case weight loss and exercise is a good thing so I'll carry on regardless.  I just wish I could get my brain as  sharp as it used to be rather than being AWOL lol.
> 
> It's good advice to plan to do just 5 minutes on the desk.  I'll see if I can muster up the enthusiasm.  I spent quite some time setting up my kit and sometimes I walk past it and feel a slump.  All that excellent kit just sitting there.  I did consider selling it all and moving on, but don't want to do that yet while there's hope of consciousness in the future lol.
> 
> And what should go in the bin?  Jan says everything and I say nothing.  And there's the difference lol.  I'm a bit of a hoarder and the family take the mickey out of me, but when they need something unusual for an art project, I usually have it 'in stock'
> 
> It sounds like you have a balancing act going on with your meds.  I always think it's not so much about getting meds for a condition, but more what side effects you can put up with.  Best of luck with your appointments.  Our doctors generally need chasing too.  What I consider basic admin, they consider rocket science.  It does take some managing.
> 
> I didn't go for a ride yesterday as it was too hot, but I'm determide to go today. Hopefully it will cool here around 6pm.
> 
> Oo another pebble?  It sounds like you've got a production line going!  Yes, please post it up when its done.  You could start selling them on eBay and make a business out of them.
> 
> The wedding venue is for my stedaughter, Vicki.  Sadly her dad died a few months ago so she asked me to give her away.  I was so touched and pleased!
> 
> 
> The summer is lovely, but to be honest, I prefer it cooler.  When its cool I can sleep better and go for a trundle on the bike at any time.  It'll come soon
> 
> 
> Enjoy your day....
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve, 
Yes weight loss and exercise is a good thing but not sure about the brain fog, that could be something else maybe? See how it affects you. Ahh okay, you could do brain training things like puzzle stuff that takes your interest? Things that make you think about things methodically? Stuff that gently keeps your brain active and see how you get on. I get brain fog but I get ME and Fibromyalgia and have had it for years, sometimes it's better than others. I just go with it and work with it and keep using my brain when I can if that makes sense? It's a bit like a muscle. If you're concerned I would get checked out. 
The 5 minute rule is perfect for when you don't have the enthusiasm, or motivation... just commit to 5 minutes and it's surprising the outcome, even at worst you did 5 minutes and that's good. Look at what's causing the lack in enthusiasm and slump, that's your key. Is it maybe the brain fog? Yes keep it for now as it sounds like you want to carry it on if you can and not ready at least for it to go yet. You will know when and if you are wanting to let go. We all have to make changes sometimes, but it might be that you get a renewed energy to carry on. Can you think of a small electronic project that would inspire you to start up again? I don't know anything about electronics of course!

Yes it seems breezy here today, not sure what it's like there? See how you feel later about going cycling. 

Hahaha, yes it is a bit like a production line going... I have three new ones on the go... this morning I learned I used a too thicker brush, so learning all of the time. It's okay I'll know next time! It's all good, I'm loving what I'm doing. I'm not sure they are good enough to sell hahaha. But loving making them. Originally I was thinking of putting them in the garden on my pots after spraying them with like a clear coating to go outside. Something to think about in the future as an odd sale maybe?! 

Ooh that's lovely that you went with your stepdaughter Vicki to check out the venue. That's an honour to be asked to give her away too. So sad about her father passing though, good that she has you there. 

Yes I prefer the Spring and Autumn too. Summer for us is tourist season and although we need it, it gets crazy busy! So we tend to stay home mostly or only go out early morning during summer school holidays. True, before you know it, September will be here. 

We're planning some decorating on the stairs and landing and doing it ourselves. Hubby will do the bigger parts but I like to have a go too. I have a stairlift so will work around that but going to need to check see if there is a carpet fitter who will work around the fixtures. The guy who serviced it said they could loosen each step how it's set and do it per step, we'll see what's best. It's expensive to have it removed and it will never be the same again if they do, and cost to put it back too. 

Enjoy your day... 

Samana


----------



## picitup

Leadinglights said:


> Covid has brought what they call 'brain fog' into the limelight being one of the after effects but don't dismiss your lack of acuity as being your prediabetic status as there could be many other reasons.
> The New Scientist had an article 'Are you battling brain fog' in the issue of June 11th which suggest other reasons. But both diet and lifestyle can help but if there is no improvement in 3 months then people should speak to their GP (haha)


That's very interesting thanks.  I'll see if I can find the article on google.  The general plan is to lose weight, get fit and get my hba1c down.  If I'm not better it's likely low mood so it's off to the psychiatrist for some more funny pills.  I'm giving it 3 months and then I'll go knocking on the funny farm door.

The doctor said that my hba1c level would be the cause of the tiredness, but he also said my folic acid levels (now fixed) would be the cause so I'm clueless lol.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## picitup

I couldn't find the New Scientist article, but found this:

Brain Fog

Which I thought was quite good.

I just remembered - I did a private Testosterone test which came out as normal as this can affect coffin dodgers.


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

Yes the brain fog could be something else, but as I mentioned above in my reply to @Leadinglights, I'm going to diet and exercise and get my hba1c down then I'll make an appt with the psychiatrist to see about mood.  It's been a long haul.  Your advice is excellent as always and there is a project I could do.  I fitted a rainwater system that flushes our loos with rainwater.  It's stopped working so it will be a duff relay, float switch or pump.
There's 1000L of rainwater down the side of the house in barrels and it would nice to use that system again as we're on a water meter.  I'll have a think about how to approach it.  It's just electrics, no electronics so it shouldn't be too challenging.
It's quite warm here, but I'm hoping it will cool some by 6pm then I'll get a bike ride in.

You know you can buy builders bags full of stones from DIY stores?  Get yourself a bag and a small conveyor belt and you'll be off!  If it's tourist time where you live, you could put some outside and have an honesty box.  Mind you, doing it as  a business would change it's shape from being a hobby to work so you might not want that, but they are DEFINATELY good enough to sell I think.

It's good that you can help with the DIY as that can be rewarding when you see the finished product.

Yes I am honoured for my stepdaughter asking me to give her away.  It will be a proud day for me! 

About the decorating......  How about strapping a paint brush to your stair lift?  Then you can sit at the bottom eating ice cream and send the lift up and down and voila!  Maybe not all my ideas are as sensible as they could be 

You have a good day too and thanks for the good advice 

Cheers


Steve


----------



## picitup

Well I did 5.2 miles on the bike yesterday and I'm not suffering today.  Brill.  Almost at the 8 mile goal which is what I used to do.  Hehe.


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> Yes the brain fog could be something else, but as I mentioned above in my reply to @Leadinglights, I'm going to diet and exercise and get my hba1c down then I'll make an appt with the psychiatrist to see about mood.  It's been a long haul.  Your advice is excellent as always and there is a project I could do.  I fitted a rainwater system that flushes our loos with rainwater.  It's stopped working so it will be a duff relay, float switch or pump.
> There's 1000L of rainwater down the side of the house in barrels and it would nice to use that system again as we're on a water meter.  I'll have a think about how to approach it.  It's just electrics, no electronics so it shouldn't be too challenging.
> It's quite warm here, but I'm hoping it will cool some by 6pm then I'll get a bike ride in.
> 
> You know you can buy builders bags full of stones from DIY stores?  Get yourself a bag and a small conveyor belt and you'll be off!  If it's tourist time where you live, you could put some outside and have an honesty box.  Mind you, doing it as  a business would change it's shape from being a hobby to work so you might not want that, but they are DEFINATELY good enough to sell I think.
> 
> It's good that you can help with the DIY as that can be rewarding when you see the finished product.
> 
> Yes I am honoured for my stepdaughter asking me to give her away.  It will be a proud day for me!
> 
> About the decorating......  How about strapping a paint brush to your stair lift?  Then you can sit at the bottom eating ice cream and send the lift up and down and voila!  Maybe not all my ideas are as sensible as they could be
> 
> You have a good day too and thanks for the good advice
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Steve


Good afternoon Steve, 
I've been busy this morning pottering doing some home sprucing with hubby, pebble painting and things then not felt so good so rested, so that's why I'm replying later today!

Yes the brain fog may well be something else, but you can see how you go and lose some more weight and get your Hba1c down too etc and changing your diet might even help over time. Ahh is your mood affected too? 

Wow, that sounds like you have created a great project to be going on with, that sounds very clever and very technical! I'm impressed. Brilliant idea! We're on a water meter too, so it's great you are re-cycling the rainwater and making good use of all of that! Yes plan it out and see what you need to do, it seems like you already have it sussed!

It's been quite cool and breezy here with the odd shower, less sunshine at the moment but I'm loving it the way it is to be honest. Did you get your bike ride in? 

Hahaha, yes I know you can buy bags of stones, I prefer to choose them though. I know it takes time etc but now I know I like doing this we can get more when we are out and it feels a bit special too. I have a few for right now plus it will help me create time out for us too. We have to go a bit further to get stones as it's sandy close by but not too far. Hahaha, conveyor belt yes I may need that at the rate I'm going you know... I've finished two more today, they are drying right now hahaha. No stopping me now! We live in a quiet back street with not too much traffic although it seems like it sometimes hahaha. Aaw thank you for your kind words! I will consider selling them at some point or the odd one maybe. It's the weight too to post hahaha. I like the one I finished today. I'll post a pic tomorrow of what I've finished and catch up on the others too. I can't remember which I showed you now... did I post the feather dotted one? 

When will your stepdaughter be getting married, this year? 

Hahaha, I love your idea of decorating... so much more enjoyable! Maybe not sensible but they are fun! Hahaha! I love that!  I'll do the bits on my level and the edges, that's my thing is the lines. Hubby will do the bigger higher bits. I can just take my time with the lower parts. We need to get the carpet up from under the stairlift supports too. The engineer said just remove them one at a time, so that will be the plan.

If ever I can help you think of ways to do things I'm always happy to do so anytime. You're welcome! 

Have a lovely rest of day, looks like it's going to pour down here! 

Samana


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Well I did 5.2 miles on the bike yesterday and I'm not suffering today.  Brill.  Almost at the 8 mile goal which is what I used to do.  Hehe.


Oh wow, I just saw this! Fantastic! Well done you! You are well over the half way mark now and on your way to that target goal. Keep going steadily! Great progress! 

Samana


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

Sounds like you had a busy day! Yes it does affect my mood as I don't really do much in the day.  I used to be so active, so it's a lot to lose, but fingers crossed for the exercise and diet  

It was cool here yesterday, but quite a strong wind so I didn't go out for a ride.  Cycling against the wind is no fun lol.

It sounds like your stones are going well.  Do post them up if you can so we can all see them.  Thye are lovely too see!  Yes I think you did post up the feather dotted one.  Very nice.

My stepdaughter (Vicki) is getting married in 2024 as I'm sure you know, you have to plan well ahead with weddings!  Something to look forward to  

My wife does the edges as I find it very tedious.  I'm much better with the roller covering large surfaces so like you, between us we have it sussed.

You both have a great day too.  It rained her last night and it's nice and cool.  Good!


Cheers

Steve


----------



## picitup

Samana said:


> Oh wow, I just saw this! Fantastic! Well done you! You are well over the half way mark now and on your way to that target goal. Keep going steadily! Great progress!
> 
> Samana


Thanks for that.  I did suffer a bit later in the day lol which happens each time I increase it, but I'll get used to it in time I'm sure  I just ordered a bum bag so I can take my phone and vape with me on the rides.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> Sounds like you had a busy day! Yes it does affect my mood as I don't really do much in the day.  I used to be so active, so it's a lot to lose, but fingers crossed for the exercise and diet
> 
> It was cool here yesterday, but quite a strong wind so I didn't go out for a ride.  Cycling against the wind is no fun lol.
> 
> It sounds like your stones are going well.  Do post them up if you can so we can all see them.  Thye are lovely too see!  Yes I think you did post up the feather dotted one.  Very nice.
> 
> My stepdaughter (Vicki) is getting married in 2024 as I'm sure you know, you have to plan well ahead with weddings!  Something to look forward to
> 
> My wife does the edges as I find it very tedious.  I'm much better with the roller covering large surfaces so like you, between us we have it sussed.
> 
> You both have a great day too.  It rained her last night and it's nice and cool.  Good!
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve, 
Yes it was very busy yesterday. I'm just catching up on messages... 

What would make your mood improve do you think? I was thinking about it last night and wondering, what would motivate you and make you feel better? Is there something missing? You're doing great things towards diet, weight and now your new project with the water system etc... what else would create that spark? 

Good that you didn't cycle in the wind, that doesn't sound much like fun at all. There are always other days. Today is much calmer and sunnier. 

Ahh I wasn't sure about the feather one... okay there will be a couple posted in the next day or two  Thank you! I have tried some new techniques and brush strokes and getting used to new ways and made some mistakes but I'm totally fine with it. It's all about learning how to do it differently next time. I need a couple more brushes over time too.

Aaw that's lovely, plenty of time for Vikki to plan things and get ready for her big day. It will be a magical day! 

It's teamwork and sounds like you both work well with the decorating too! Yes it all works out well, plus I have more patience hahaha. 

The temperatures here today are nice and cool even though it's sunny, which is very nice I have to say!

Have a lovely evening, I'm not sure if you have sent me another message I have another notification, I'll check Sam

Samana


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Thanks for that.  I did suffer a bit later in the day lol which happens each time I increase it, but I'll get used to it in time I'm sure  I just ordered a bum bag so I can take my phone and vape with me on the rides.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


Hi again!
You did very well though, yes just take it steady! Great idea! Very handy to take your bits and pieces. Your getting properly set up now! Great stuff! Hope you are feeling a bit less achy now. 

All the best 

Samana


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

yes, now I'm up to 5 miles, I'm going to cycle every other day to get soem rest and recovery in.  We're off to Brum to see the opening ceremony so I won't be able to post up for a couple of days.

Keep Smilin'

Steve


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> yes, now I'm up to 5 miles, I'm going to cycle every other day to get soem rest and recovery in.  We're off to Brum to see the opening ceremony so I won't be able to post up for a couple of days.
> 
> Keep Smilin'
> 
> Steve


Good morning Steve, 
That's brilliant! That's a great plan, it gives the muscles a rest and time to recover too. 

That's fine, have a wonderful time at the opening ceremony. What is that of? Have a lovely couple of days. 

Take care both of you

Samana


----------



## Samana

Samana said:


> Good morning Steve,
> That's brilliant! That's a great plan, it gives the muscles a rest and time to recover too.
> 
> That's fine, have a wonderful time at the opening ceremony. What is that of? Have a lovely couple of days.
> 
> Take care both of you
> 
> Samana


Hi Steve
Just checking in to see how you are doing? 

Are you back from your opening ceremony yet. I suddenly realised what it was hahaha. I bet it was spectacular! you can tell me all about it if you want. I did my weigh in on Sunday morning and found I had lost 2lbs. So the 1lb I had been working on turned into two! I was very happy!

I had my Hba1c done on Monday too, so will get my results at the end of the week. 

Long story around the neurologist but want to get all my facts before I share it. Not good!

I'm busy trying out new ways with my pebbles. I'll post some in the coming week. 

I'll be offline tomorrow as I'm out for the day as it would have been my mum's birthday so spending time at her grave and got a special pebble for her too. 

Hope you are both well, have a lovely day

Samana


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> yes, now I'm up to 5 miles, I'm going to cycle every other day to get soem rest and recovery in.  We're off to Brum to see the opening ceremony so I won't be able to post up for a couple of days.
> 
> Keep Smilin'
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve
Just checking in to see how you are doing?

Are you back from your opening ceremony yet. I suddenly realised what it was hahaha. I bet it was spectacular! you can tell me all about it if you want. I did my weigh in on Sunday morning and found I had lost 2lbs. So the 1lb I had been working on turned into two! I was very happy!

I had my Hba1c done on Monday too, so will get my results at the end of the week.

Long story around the neurologist but want to get all my facts before I share it. Not good!

I'm busy trying out new ways with my pebbles. I'll post some in the coming week.

I'll be offline tomorrow as I'm out for the day as it would have been my mum's birthday so spending time at her grave and got a special pebble for her too.

Hope you are both well, have a lovely day. I copied this from another message in case you didn't see it.

Samana


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

We got back un Sunday.  The opening ceremony was excellent!  Very well planned.  They had a massive automaton of the bull which must have been 30 feet high.  Lots of fireworks and good music  Lenny Henry was there as was Prince Charles and Chamilla.
The food and drinks were very expensive, but we at and drank before going in so that was good.
Next we went up to Nottingam to see my stepson, Tom and his partner.  We did a chippy tea one night, a curry the next night and had a cooked brekky and I've put on 3 lbs lol.  Back to the grindstone

Well done for losing 2lbs!  I'm jealous   When you can, let me know about the neurologist, but not if you don't want to share.  Bets of luck with your pebbles and yes, please post them up when they are done.  It's lovely you're taking a pebble to your mom's grave.  I'm sure she will be looking down on it and will be pleased.

We're all well thanks and I trust you both are too?

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> We got back un Sunday.  The opening ceremony was excellent!  Very well planned.  They had a massive automaton of the bull which must have been 30 feet high.  Lots of fireworks and good music  Lenny Henry was there as was Prince Charles and Chamilla.
> The food and drinks were very expensive, but we at and drank before going in so that was good.
> Next we went up to Nottingam to see my stepson, Tom and his partner.  We did a chippy tea one night, a curry the next night and had a cooked brekky and I've put on 3 lbs lol.  Back to the grindstone
> 
> Well done for losing 2lbs!  I'm jealous   When you can, let me know about the neurologist, but not if you don't want to share.  Bets of luck with your pebbles and yes, please post them up when they are done.  It's lovely you're taking a pebble to your mom's grave.  I'm sure she will be looking down on it and will be pleased.
> 
> We're all well thanks and I trust you both are too?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve, 
Ooh wow! Sounds like you have an amazing time! Oh yes the Bull! That must have looked impressive. Wouldn't have been complete without Lenny Henry. Sounds wonderful, plus royalty of course. 
Good you ate and drank before you went in. Yes some of these events take a bit of an advantage of monopolising on the costs of the food and drink once inside. Hahaha, sounds like you really enjoyed living in the moment though and your meals. Life is about enjoying too! So great you took time to have what you enjoyed and now back to it. I was the same on Sunday after weighing myself, I had a day off and had a glass of wine and some small light meals of tortillas and cheese and then chorizo and onion and tomato with home made bread from the maker. It was a lovely day and was offline too. Lovely that you had the opportunity to travel to see your stepson and his partner. Sounds really great! 

Well I'm quite disappointed it seems about the neurologist... I hope I explain this clearly... a few weeks ago with my headaches getting worse and me being in a darker place I told the doctor I didn't want to carry on living like this, not suicidal or anything just it was too much! I was in pain all the time and nothing was easing it. Plus feeling sick... she gave me anti sickness meds which have helped and said she would write to the neurologist who she had already referred me to several months go and try to speed things up... several weeks later I had to go back regarding other things, I remember asking her if she had written the letter to the neurologist and she said she had. Anyway, I left it a couple of weeks and decided to see where I was on the neurologist list now... I gave the neuro-hospital a call and they said that they hadn't had a letter recently! I said my GP had sent on... they said there is nothing new on the system since the original referral. So straight away I called the surgery and asked and got a text back from the co-ordinator saying that they had asked the GP to stop sending expedited letters as they have been getting inundated with them from everywhere. The surgery said I could call the neuro-hospital and chase it myself if I wanted... so I did... they said that there was no such request in place and the adviser checked with her manager and her manager's manager and nothing had been put in place... they said for the surgery to get directly in touch with them... I left a message for the co-ordinator to get in touch with me... she said she tried (written in a text) but no missed call and was sitting next to my mobile and the home phone didn't wring either and that she has passed my message onto the GP and awaiting her response now... I haven't given the co-ordinator the full phone number and details as haven't had the opportunity and not sure why the original letter didn't go? I do however have a GP appt in a couple of weeks so will see what happens then. This GP has been brilliant so not sure what's going on currently but intend to find out. 

I'm very pleased with the simple flower I've painted for mum. She will love it and be looking down on me yes. I'll post it. I've not painted flowers but pleased how this one came together.  It's called a Bleeding Heart, mum loved this flower, I bought her this in the past. 

Great that you are both good. Yes we are fine thank you and looking forward to tomorrow, it may well be very emotional though, but all good! 

Have a lovely rest of day 

Samana


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

Communication in the NHS is so poor.  You must be very frustrated, particularly if you are feeling rough with the headaches.  When you're at your lowest, you have to jump through so many hoops it's ridiculous!  I do wish you luck with it but I'm sure with your determination you can get to the bottom of it.

Yes the Opening Cermony was mind blowing.  The Red Arrows did a fly past right over out heads.  I didn't see the planes, just he coloured smoke trails.

The stone is amazing!  You have some real talent there!  Much better than my artistic skill of a small ant.  I'm jealous lol.

After some thought I've decided to go for a meds review with the psychiatrist and see if that helps.  I was hanging on to see if exercise and diet would help, but my mood does feel quite low so see what they say.  I've got a callback from the GP this afternoon to get referred so hopefully it won't take too long.

I've not been on a bike ride since we got back so I must go today and get back in the routine.  I found an old hi-viz vest in the cupboard so will wear that for extra safety.

Keep banging those stones out!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> Communication in the NHS is so poor.  You must e very frustrated, particularly if you are feeling rough with the headaches.  When you're at your lowest, you have to jump through so many hoops it's ridiculous!  I do wish you luck with it but I'm sure with your determination you can get to the bottom of it.
> 
> Yes the Opening Cermony was mind blowing.  The Red Arrows did a fly past right over out heads.  I didn't see the planes, just he coloured smoke trails.
> 
> The stone is amazing!  You have some real talent there!  Much better than my artistic skill of a small ant.  I'm jealous lol.
> 
> After some thought I've decided to go for a meds review with the psychiatrist and see if tht helps.  I was hanging on to see if exercise and diet would help, but my mood does feel quite low so see what they say.  I've got a callback from the GP this afternoon to get referred so hopefully it won't take too long.
> 
> I've not been on a bike ride since we got back so I must go today and get back in the routine.  I found an old hi-viz vest in the cupboard so will wear that for extra safety.
> 
> Keep banging those stones out!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


Good morning Steve,
Yes I am very frustrated with the communication in the NHS, it could be so much better. I am aiming to take the information I have with me to my GP appointment in a couple of weeks in case it's any use by then. Yes having to chase things and get over hurdles with phone calls and different people is very challenging when you feel rough all the time. I will get to the bottom of it sooner or later. I hope my GP isn't the one who is lying as she is the one who has been so good throughout and helped me so much, I find it hard to believe that she would lie. She has forgotten to book a test before but we are all human and she has loads to remember, but this time she had said twice about writing and said she had. 

Wow, the Ceremony sounds amazing! So wonderful that you were part of it, you will always have that incredible memory and the Red Arrows too! I love them they are fantastic! They have such amazing skills, so pleased you enjoyed it all. They are so quick as well they are here and they are gone again! Fantastic experience for both of you. We have had them here in Wales in the past at the air shows and even if we are at home you can see them separating and flying towards the hills and re-forming and it's so exciting and breath-taking to watch. 

Hahaha, thank you! I did love the pebble as it was a special flower that mum loved and it just came to me to create a pebble with that on. I kept it simple and it was a magical day yesterday filled with emotion but very special. I showed hubby where I used to live as a child too, he had never seen the area I grew up in. Plus some place me and mum visited that she loved locally and spent time reminiscing which was really lovely. Very special. 

It took it's toll on me yesterday with the travelling and everything. I had several breaks on the way back but nothing would ease the headaches and shoulder and neck pain so today I'm going to do what I need to with bits of shopping this morning then rest. I'm so glad we did it though yesterday, it meant so much to me and would have to mum too. 

Good idea to go for a meds review if you think that will help you. That's great that things are in process for you, hopefully you will get an appointment soon. Can you do little things you enjoy to lift your mood? I know that can be difficult at times, just a thought. I've been there so I understand. 

Yes a bike ride sounds good, did you manage to get out yesterday? Yes the more visible the better! 

I hear there is a hosepipe ban in your area now? Does that affect you much? It would me as I can't carry the watering cans, but not here currently. We've had quite a bit of rain on and off in the last few days, especially through the night. 

I'll be posting some of my recent creations I had a dabble with, not my finest but I tried something new... I'm just finishing them and will post them next time. 

Going to get ready for shopping then I shall rest today. Have a wonderful day what ever you are doing

Have fun

Samana


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

Yes it's very frustrating when you're chasing when you are at a low ebb yourself.  They don't make it easy for you!  I'm sure you'll get there as you are well motivated to do so.
The ceremony was amazing and we will remember it forever.  Got some good photies too 

Sorry you've had a rough trip.  I hope the headaches and pain are less today.  Yes sounds like a rest day is in order.

I was banking on the exercise and diet to improve things, but think a meds review is in order.  I did have low folic acid and hoped that would be an easy fix.  The folic acid levels ar fine now, but no improvement so time to cast a wider net I think.  Irritatingly, what I do doesn't really affect my mood.  It seems to march on regardless of what happens in th world.  I do get a buzz though when I beat my previous mileage on the bike 

No I didn't manage to get out yesterday.  I'd like to go today although hopefully it will be cooler later.  It's very humid here today and I don't want to sweat one out.

I think the hosepipe ban starts on Friday.  Here in the southeast we've had very little rain.

I hope you feel better soon.  Get some rest in!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> Yes it's very frustrating when you're chasing other but are at a low ebb yourself.  They don't make it easy for you!  I'm sure you'll get there as you are well motivated to do so.
> The ceremony was amazing and we will remember it forever.  Got some good photies too
> 
> Sorry you've had a rough trip.  I hope the headaches and pain are less today.  Yes sounds like a rest day is in order.
> 
> I was banking on the exercise and diet to improve things, but think a meds review is in order.  I did have low folic acid and hoped that would be an easy fix.  The folic acid levels ar fine now, but no improvement so time to cast a wider net I think.  Irritatingly, what I do doesn't really affect my mood.  It seems to march on regardless of what happens in th world.  I do get a buzz though when I beat my previous mileage on the bike
> 
> No I didn't manage to get out yesterday.  I'd like to go today although hopefully it will be cooler later.  It's very humid here today and I don't want to sweat one out.
> 
> I think the hosepipe ban starts on Friday.  Here in the southeast we've had very little rain.
> 
> I hope you feel better soon.  Get some rest in!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


Good evening Steve,
That's right they don't make it easy, not that I'm a woe is me kind of person, but it does take it out of you when you're not well. I will get there in time. I'll update you as it progresses. Ooh apparently, there was a 35 week waiting list to see the neurologist... so far I've got through 19 weeks so 16 to go, but that could go up or down she said depending on what they get coming in... so who knows. So an expedited letter might help, we will see if I can get one. 

Oooh good photies eh? Can you share any on here or anywhere I can see? I bet the opening celebrations were really exciting and the atmosphere was incredible! Yes you will always have those beautiful memories.

I've had an easy day after shopping for food. It's only slightly eased so may be another rest day if needed tomorrow, will see how I feel after a night's sleep, the pain kept me awake last night, so hope I might get a better night tonight. It will ease, it's just time and eventually some surgery and a neurologist to shed some light. 

Yes good you are following up with your mood levels and seeing what can be done to boost them. It could just be you are lacking in some kind of nutrient maybe even. It can be difficult to find which one. Yes that's what I was meaning, I know that you get a buzz from increasing your mileage on your bike, it's finding things that make you feel alive kind of, does that make sense? It kind of fires you up! It can be the little things that do that. 

Yes it's quite warm here too, best to go when it's cooler. Let me know how you get on. It will happen, this is the hottest time of the year, so it can be challenging and more sensible not to go. 

Ahh right, the hosepipe ban starts Friday, will it affect you much? I use it to water my pots. Even here eventually they say we might have a ban despite us getting rain. We as a country could be filtering our own water for washing from the sea, we have the machinery that cost millions and no one knows how to use it, it's been there for 12 years in London and no one is using it! What a waste! 

Thank you! I was hoping to put base coats on my pebbles today but just felt too tired. I just thought I would message before I settle and watch something quietly for a while before settling. I tend to watch old films and have them on very quiet when like this, it's almost like a comfort. 

Hope you are feeling more uplifted soon, I wish there was something I could say to help you. 

Have a lovely evening what ever you are doing

Samana


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

Gosh a 35 week waiting list!  I hope it's less for you.  I'm off to Essex this morning to pick up my daughter, Hannah and her partner and bring them home for a few weeks in the Uni break.  I'll try and post up some photos later.
I hope your headache has improved today.  It must be so debilitaing for you.  You do well to cope with it, managing your activity and rest periods.
I don 't think we are included in the ban - I saw a map and we weren't included but we won't use one anyway as it all must help.  When I shower, I was my hair and face, turn the shower off, soap up then rinse off, saving water and gas lol.

It's good you have a way to relax watching old films.  Films are my favourite I like to watch at least 1 a day.

Thanks for your kind offer, but I'll get there it may take some time but I will arrive so I'll just keep plodding on.

That's all for now s I have to shower and hit the road.  I'll try and post some photies up later.

Have a good day

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> Gosh a 35 week waiting list!  I hope it's less for you.  I'm off to Essex this morning to pick up my daughter, Hannah and her partner and bring them home for a few weeks in the Uni break.  I'll try and post up some photos later.
> I hope your headache has improved today.  It must be so debilitaing for you.  You do well to cope with it, managing your activity and rest periods.
> I don 't think we are included in the ban - I saw a map and we weren't included but we won't use one anyway as it all must help.  When I shower, I was my hair and face, turn the shower off, soap up then rinse off, saving water and gas lol.
> 
> It's good you have a way to relax wathching old films.  Films are my favourite I like to watch at least 1 a day.
> 
> Thanks for your kind offer, but I'll get there it may take some time but I will arrive so I'll just keep plodding on.
> 
> That's all for now s I have to shower and hit the road.  I'll try and post some photies up later.
> 
> Have a good day
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


Good morning Steve,
Yes 35 week and that is standard as I'm from Wales it seems hahaha. Ooh lovely, sounds like you will have a nice few weeks together with your daughter and her partner. Enjoy! Nice drive out for you too!

I look forward to seeing your pics, in your own time, no rush. 

When I woke the headache seemed lighter but has got heavier again so resting and just taking my time with everything. Yes it is debilitating. I'm doing me best but do need to rest too. I have managed to paint the base coat on my next pebbles and just emailed myself my latest pic of the last three pebbles I've done so I can post them at the end of the message... not my greatest ones but trying out new ways of doing things and new designs etc that I was drawn too and were fun to try. You can let me know what you think the one on the right is hahaha. 

Yes good idea! I keep my water usage to a minimum too both for energy saving and water saving too. It all helps in one way or another at the moment. I looked at new tariffs for saving on energy but think it's a bit of a minefield at the moment. I think it's a case of save what you can when you can. 

Films are my go to... I even watch Hallmark easy going types too, they are very gentle films and you don't have to really pay attention too much so they kind of wash over you. Old ones are nicer though and funny films I like too. 

Yes I'm sure you will arrive and things will improve for you, keep chipping away at it and you will get there. 

No worries, you just enjoy your day and family time and post pics when you are ready, no rush, I'm here all week... well now and again hahaha! 

Have a fun time! 

Samana


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

I didn't post up yesterday or the day before as the journey to pick up Hannah was dire.  The M2 was closed near Rochester so we we siphoned off  to the side roads which were rammed.  In the end I gave up when I saw a sign to the M20 and went back home.  6.5 hours drive and I didn't even get her!  So we went again yesterday and the journey was OK.  I'm stiff as a board today from all the sitting in the car so a bike ride later should loosen me up.

It's nice to have Hannah back home - seems like the old days. 

I'll get the pics up later on today when I'm conscious again lol.

The pebbles are brill!  I wish I had half of your talent!  I like the hedgehog best 

Sorry you're going through the mill with your headaches.  I hope they subside soon but it sounds like you know what to do, getting rest when you can

My fave is science fiction films although some of them are rubbish.  The Titan ws good as was The Knowing being a propellor-head I like them to be technically accurate.  When someone says they have pulled the core out the computer and they're holding a Shreddie in their hands, it's a turn-off for me lol.

I'm just waiing for my appt with the trick cyclist (psychiatrist) now so hopefully the wait won't be too long but as you've experienced you never know!

I'll probably go for a ride at 6pm as it's quite hot here atm.

Enjoy your day!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> I didn't post up yesterday or the day before as the journey to pick up Hannah was dire.  The M2 was closed near Rochester so we we siphoned off  to the side roads which were rammed.  In the end I gave up when I saw a sign to the M20 and went back home.  6.5 hours drive and I didn't even get her!  So we went again yesterday and the journey was OK.  I'm stiff as a board today from all the sitting in the car so a bike ride later should loosen me up.
> 
> It's nice to have Hannah back home - seems like the old days.
> 
> I'll get the pics up later on today when I'm conscious again lol.
> 
> The pebbles are brill!  I wish I had half of your talent!  I like the hedgehog best
> 
> Sorry you're going through the mill with your headaches.  I hope they subside soon but it sounds like you know what to do, getting rest when you can
> 
> My fave is science fiction films although some of them are rubbish.  The Titan ws good as was The Knowing being a propellor-head I like them to be technically accurate.  When someone says they have pulled the core out the computer and they're holding a Shreddie in their hands, it's a turn-off for me lol.
> 
> I'm just waiing for my appt with the trick cyclist (psychiatrist) now so hopefully the wait won't be too long but as you've experienced you never know!
> 
> I'll probably go for a ride at 6pm as it's quite hot here atm.
> 
> Enjoy your day!
> 
> Cheers
> Steve


Good morning Steve,
Oh my goodness! Wow! Sounds like quite an ordeal! I can imagine, I have experienced that myself, it can be a nightmare and then not to have picked her up either! You are now paying the price physically! Will the bike ride help or is it best just to rest? You know your body best I know. Sometimes, some movement helps loosen you up, be careful not to overdo things. 

Aaw yes it will be lovely to have Hannah home I'm sure. Lots of catching up to do and yes like the old days, you will notice how much she has grown up though. 

Don't worry about the pictures, you look after yourself right now and feel better. 

Hahaha, my hedgehog couldn't have been that bad you could tell what it was hahaha. He had 4 nose jobs to get him right hahaha. It's all good practice though, I'm loving it. The other two pebbles were more of a trial into something different, it was good to have a go at different designs. 

The last couple of days I haven't done much as been too poorly. Since Wednesday I've really been feeling rough. My shoulders, neck and everything upwards all sore especially my head. I woke with a shocking headache this morning and have increased my meds and will see GP in about 10 days or so. Not good! Think I'm a bit stressed too but it's not all that. I'm resting a lot and watching very quiet films etc and doing bits and pieces to keep me distracted and moving about. 

My HBa1c is 45 again. So no change in the last 3 months so will see what else I can do. Will carry on losing weight etc and taking the steps, it's early days yet so will keep on keeping on. I will weigh myself on 16th August and see where I'm at. 

I like it that you like theme to be technically accurate. I like a variety of films... old black and white, comedy, some sci-fi, all sorts really... gentle films... things that just take my fancy... oooh and weather disaster films... I love them! 

Yes let's hope you get seen soon by the psychiatrist and they will give you some answers which will help you. 

It's warm here too... I've been waiting for warm sunny weather and I'm in the bedroom with the blinds 2/3 closed hahaha no hope! Hahaha! Enjoy your cycling when you go! 

I'm having a lovely chill day, and practicing self care. I want to be well for my birthday week! 

Have a lovely day all of you!

Samana


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana
I think the bike ride will help as I'm so stiff from sitting in the car.  I'll let you know lol.

Personally, I like the 4th nose job.  It does look like a hedgehog's nose lol.

Sorry you've been feeling so rough of late.  I hope it improves soon.  You hba1c is a work in progress and I'm sure if you keep on losing weight it will come down.  It's not a sprint, but  a marathon!

Enjoy your chill day and I hope it works well for you.

As discussed, I've attached some pics of the Commonwelath Games Opening Ceremony.  I had to sort them a bit as I took about 100 shots.  I'm a happy snapper lol.

Feel better soon.  I'l be thinking of you and willing it!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## picitup




----------



## picitup




----------



## picitup




----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

How are you today?  Have the headaches eased up?  I hope so.  The bike ride yesterday has helped my stiffness and reset my body.  I managed 5.5 miles yesterday so was pleased with that.

Just a short one....

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Georgina1605

picitup said:


> Hi Both
> 
> Thanks very much for all the useful info.  This forum is very helpful.  I took a BG reading of 5.1 at 9:20 and will repeat at 11:20, 2 hours after my All Bran.  It's my last strip so off to Boots today to get some more.
> 
> I've been cutting back on carbs for some time now, my evening meal is generally some meat and a bunch of veg with no chips, spuds or pasta.  My weight is slowly coming down and I think some exercise will help tip the balance a bit more.
> 
> I'll take a look at the low carb webs site and see if I can find some scrummy meals thanks.
> 
> As far as cakes, chocolate etc, I'll just cut them all out.  I won't miss them too much and if it addresses the tiredness all to the good.  My wife wants to cut out the sweet stuff too so she simply won't buy it.  Now I have a partner in crime...
> 
> Well the 11:20 measurement 2 hours after brekky was 7.3 so a 2.2 difference so I guess a bowl of All Bran is ok for me.  I'll continue to check before and after meals and get a feel for what's OK.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


My GP has not mentioned testing to me? Is this recommended for Pre-diabetes please?


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> I think the bike ride will help as I'm so stiff from sitting in the car.  I'll let you know lol.
> 
> Personally, I like the 4th nose job.  It does look like a hedgehog's nose lol.
> 
> Sorry you've been feeling so rough of late.  I hope it improves soon.  You hba1c is a work in progress and I'm sure if you keep on losing weight it will come down.  It's not a sprint, but  a marathon!
> 
> Enjoy your chill day and I hope it works well for you.
> 
> As discussed, I've attached some pics of the Commonwelath Games Opening Ceremony.  I had to sort them a bit as I took about 100 shots.  I'm a happy snapper lol.
> 
> Feel better soon.  I'l be thinking of you and willing it!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve
> View attachment 21704View attachment 21705View attachment 21706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 21703


Hi Steve, 
Wow, what lovely pictures! I bet it was a great atmosphere there! I love them!

Hopefully the bike ride paid off? Did you go? Hopefully you are feeling a bit looser now? 

Hahaha, yes the 4th nose job was the best one! I decided he was looking at his best and left him with that profile hahaha. I've not done much due to not feeling well but my pebbles are in process and trying out something else new, I've done the base coat already so will see how it all goes. 

Yes you're right is is a marathon rather than a sprint. It is still early days and I'm working on it, the last few days I've not been so good but I am on it the best I can be. I will get there, by keeping losing weight slowly and taking steps I'm going in the right direction, even if we take the odd step back! 

I had a good chill day and used some steroid gel, one for facial nerves and the other for back and neck. Plus I have some steroid treatment for my ears too so blasted the lot and I got some relief at least for a while. I can't keep using it continually but if I get a break and some rest that will be great! Plus I've temporarily increased my head meds. I managed to get out for a short while this morning but got tired very quickly so came back and rested again, was lovely to go out though. 

This Wednesday I will be taking a day off or maybe a couple as shall be celebrating my birthday and taking a drive but not too far and due to needing to rest it might get split up over a couple of days and go out for a light meal the next day maybe we will see how it plays out. 

Have a lovely rest of day

Samana


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> How are you today?  Have the headaches eased up?  I hope so.  The bike ride yesterday has helped my stiffness and reset my body.  I managed 5.5 miles yesterday so was pleased with that.
> 
> Just a short one....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


Oh Hi Steve, 
Just spotted this one! I didn't wake up with a heavy migraine this morning which was good! So we went out for a short while, it was lurking and I soon got tired but it was good to go out for a while and did a little shopping whilst it was quiet. I came home and had to rest but so lovely to have some respite, not so great again now, but found something that will give it a blast now and again in my other message 

Wow, great! You managed 5.5 miles! Plus it helped your stiffness! Win win! So pleased that the cycling has helped you and you managed to get out! 

Have a lovely afternoon 

Samana


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> View attachment 21716


Steve these pictures are fantastic


----------



## Samana

Georgina1605 said:


> My GP has not mentioned testing to me? Is this recommended for Pre-diabetes please?


Hi Georgina1605
I just saw your message and thought I would just jump in... many GPs don't mention testing and recommend checking HBa1c every 3 or 6 months or even longer if you are pre-diabetic depending on your GP. Many of us buy a blood glucose monitor and strips etc to check it. You could always ask or make an appointment to see the Diabetic Nurse to get some advice on diet etc I'm guessing that has been offered already? 

Samana


----------



## Georgina1605

Samana said:


> Hi Georgina1605
> I just saw your message and thought I would just jump in... many GPs don't mention testing and recommend checking HBa1c every 3 or 6 months or even longer if you are pre-diabetic depending on your GP. Many of us buy a blood glucose monitor and strips etc to check it. You could always ask or make an appointment to see the Diabetic Nurse to get some advice on diet etc I'm guessing that has been offered already?
> 
> Samana


no such thing has been offered sadly. Just join the prevention programme and get on with it! Think our diabetic nurse has left the practice and has not yet been replaced. I have finally managed to get a referral for a 12-week exercise programme but this took some doing when it should have been simple!


----------



## Samana

Georgina1605 said:


> no such thing has been offered sadly. Just join the prevention programme and get on with it! Think our diabetic nurse has left the practice and has not yet been replaced. I have finally managed to get a referral for a 12-week exercise programme but this took some doing when it should have been simple!


Ask your surgery if there is any advice locally you can get about pre-diabetic diet. If you are interested there is a Diabetes Carbs & Cals book £15.99 that they recommended to me which is helpful to help you be aware, monitor and reduce you carb levels per meal. 30g carbs is recommended per meal on average. I try to reduce that further and lose any excess weight to reduce your HBa1c levels. 
What is the prevention programme? Is that a program you sign up to for a one off session? The exercise programme sounds good and might be really helpful for you. Good you persevered and got it, many things can seem to be a challenge to get when you least need it!


----------



## picitup

Georgina1605 said:


> My GP has not mentioned testing to me? Is this recommended for Pre-diabetes please?


Hi @Georgina1605

No mine didn't mention it either.  I think it's more important for type 1 diabetes.  I bought a meter for interest in the hope I could see how my prediabetes was doing, but now think it's not practical.  For us 'pre' people I think a periodic hba1c blood test is the way to go.  I was just being impatient as usual lol. 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

Bit of a late reply tonight as we've been hard at work, lying on the beach and then off to my stepdaughters for a barbecue which her partner cooked so it was such an easy day.  I'm shattered from relaxing lol but it's a good tiredness.

Thanks for you comments on the pics.  I was pleased with them.  My phone has a 5x zoom which I used to take most of the snaps as we were quite far back.

Sorry you're suffering.  It  sounds like you know what to do, but it must be  a balancing act for you at times.  My wife uses a steroid ointment at times, but can't use it too often as it thins the skin.

Happy Birthday for tomorrow!  I hope your head and shoulders give you a break on your special day.

My feet are stinging - too much time in the sun lol.  Now, where's that After Sun cream?

Keep Smilin'


Steve


----------



## picitup

Morning Samana

I hope you enjoyed your birthday and your migraines were kind to you.

We're off for a long weekend in Mabelthorpe so I won't be posting up for a couple of days.  Looks like it's going to be a real scorcher!  Almost the whole family is coming so it prromises to be  a crazy time lol.  I'll need to come back for a rest  

I'll be in touch again on Monday.  Have a great weekend!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> Bit of a late reply tonight as we've been hard at work, lying on the beach and then off to my stepdaughters for a barbecue which her partner cooked so it was such an easy day.  I'm shattered from relaxing lol but it's a good tiredness.
> 
> Thanks for you comments on the pics.  I was pleased with them.  My phone has a 5x zoom which I used to take most of the snaps as we were quite far back.
> 
> Sorry you're suffering.  It  sounds like you know what to do, but it must be  a balancing act for you at times.  My wife uses a steroid ointment at times, but can't use it too often as it thins the skin.
> 
> Happy Birthday for tomorrow!  I hope your head and shoulders give you a break on your special day.
> 
> My feet are stinging - too much time in the sun lol.  Now, where's that After Sun cream?
> 
> Keep Smilin'
> 
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve, 
Sorry I missed this one and the one below... just replying now of course...
Oh wow, yes sounds like you've really had a hard time of it hahaha! That sounds so lovely! I know what you mean about being tired from doing nothing hahaha. 

Your pics are brilliant! They are very clear and great shots and very interesting too! You've captured some good memories there... at least 100 hahaha. 

Yes it is very much a balancing act and deciding which thing not to do today. Of late I am having to leave many things and feeling like life is getting left behind. I'm trying to stay upbeat about it all as many things can wait. I have done a little pebble painting but my mood is a little tainted by not feeling great and tired all the time but enjoying it nonetheless. Yes the steroid ointment does thin your skin and I am using it in many places and use a spray for my ears too as they get sore. Currently I'm using 4 ointments, most I've ever used, I'm hoping that lessens soon. I understand how your wife feels, it's a case of shall I use it or can I go without? I gave my whole areas a good blast the night before my birthday so it gave it the best chance to have a good start to the day and it paid off initially too!

Thank you for your lovely birthday wishes. We had coffee and banana (started off healthy) at a local marina then drove further to a place where they make huge iced buns to die for! Yes I know... my carb levels... but it was worth is and it was my birthday and I bought one for later too! Hahaha. I was determined to try to get to that bakery and lovely bay where it is, so didn't stop off on the way and managed it. We went onto the beach and had a short stroll and even paddled in the sea, the drove back to a place for early lunch in the shade as I have to stay out of the sun with the ointment so stayed there for a while then drove home and rested. It was really lovely, and had a sausage roll, iced bun and wine for dinner... how good can it get? I loved it... hubby said it can be my birthday every day... we plan to go out for a meal when I have more energy and feel better. I did have a lovely day though, with lots of little special moments  

Ooh no! Are your feet burnt? ouch! They say yoghurt or vinegar also helps soothe the sunburn too. But guess you will be soothed by now? 

Hope you're staying cool! 

Samana


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Morning Samana
> 
> I hope you enjoyed your birthday and your migraines were kind to you.
> 
> We're off for a long weekend in Mabelthorpe so I won't be posting up for a couple of days.  Looks like it's going to be a real scorcher!  Almost the whole family is coming so it prromises to be  a crazy time lol.  I'll need to come back for a rest
> 
> I'll be in touch again on Monday.  Have a great weekend!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


Good afternoon Steve,
Have I caught up with all of your replies? I'm not used to finding things on this site yet. 

I got through the morning of my birthday reasonably well, by lunchtime the headaches became a bit heavier, think the meds and ointment was wearing off and being out was difficult to apply but was going to be in the car and going back anyway so was fine and re-applied when home and rested and enjoyed time in the afternoon just chilling quietly. 

Oh Mablethorpe that will be lovely! Sounds like you will all have a great get-together. Have great fun! You just take your time. Hahaha, yes you will need to come home to have some quiet time and have a rest hahaha. You'll love it! 

Have a fabulous family time! Have a great weekend too! 


Samana


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

Sorry for the slow reply - I've been a bit floored from the drive back from Mabelthorpe which was 7.5 hours lol.  Sounds like you had a good trip and an iced bun to boot!  Sorry your head was bad on your birthday.  Mablethorpe was lovely!  We were on a Haven Holidays caravan park and we stayed in 2 static caravans.  The entertainment was pretty dire, so the next night we got some booze in and played cards with the kids.  It was a good laugh.  Another night it was karaoke but I didn't get up as it wouldn't be fair on the audience  
We all went swimming a couple of times which was good fun.  You need eyes in the back of your head to keep an eye on the kids!
I've not been on the bike for a week now but am determined to go for a ride tomorrow.

My feet are better now thanks.  They are size 12 so plenty of area to burn lol.  My daughter says my big toe has its own post code.  You just can't get the staff these days....

Any road up, I hope you've been well today and not suffering too much.

Cheers

Steve

ps I got a letter from the mental health clinic saying they had referred me on to the stroke consultant for my mood.  I rang the stroke consultant and she said she's not a psychiatrist and couldn't help, but would contact the clinic and refer me back.  They hadn't even copied her in on the letter lol.  It's like a game of tennis!


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> Sorry for the slow reply - I've been a bit floored from the drive back from Mabelthorpe which was 7.5 hours lol.  Sounds like you had a good trip and an iced bun to boot!  Sorry your head was bad on your birthday.  Mablethorpe was lovely!  We were on a Haven Holidays caravan park and we stayed in 2 static caravans.  The entertainment was pretty dire, so the next night we got some booze in and played cards with the kids.  It was a good laugh.  Another night it was karaoke but I didn't get up as it wouldn't be fair on the audience
> We all went swimming a couple of times which was good fun.  You need eyes in the back of your head to keep an eye on the kids!
> I've not been on the bike for a week now but am determined to go for a ride tomorrow.
> 
> My feet are better now thanks.  They are size 12 so plenty of area to burn lol.  My daughter says my big toe has its own post code.  You just can't get the staff these days....
> 
> Any road up, I hope you've been well today and not suffering too much.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve
> 
> ps I got a letter from the mental health clinic saying they had referred me on to the stroke consultant for my mood.  I rang the stroke consultant and she said she's not a psychiatrist and couldn't help, but would contact the clinic and refer me back.  They hadn't even copied her in on the letter lol.  It's like a game of tennis!


Hi Steve,
No apologies necessary, we all reply when we are ready. Yes I'm exactly the same after a trip away, it takes a few days for my body and everything else to catch up. 

Sounds like you had great fun making your own entertainment. Yes these places aren't always great with the entertainment, my stepdaughter loves it but we cringe at some of it. We all like different things I guess and that's totally fine. You still had great fun and that is the main thing. Hahaha, you didn't get up and do some karaoke, you could have shown them how it was supposed to be done hahaha. I'm sure you have a lovely singing voice hahaha. 

Ooh yes you do need eyes in the back of your head with the kids I know. I get tired looking after myself so am sure you need a rest now you are back? 

Good about the bike ride and you beginning again today if you can. I too am behind with exercise with the hot weather and not feeling so good so planning some in when it's cooler and up to it, if not them just aiming to move around more if I can. It's a bit hit and miss at the moment. 

Glad your feet are better now, that's great! Hahaha, wow big shoe size! Hahaha, your big toe has it's own postcode, I love that! Hahaha!

I had my GP appt yesterday and the update about the neurologist made perfect sense... it was the Memory Clinic who referred me to the neurologist not my GP so she can't expedite a letter, that was the reason... so she is in touch with the Memory Clinic to aim to make that happen one way or another so it IS in process, it's just slowed it down a bit.  I didn't see that scenario coming!! So it has redeemed my faith in my GP fully and she has supported me with all my new gels. 

Plus yesterday I spoke to my Orthopaedic consultant secretary and she told me due to me having holidays it's difficult to get me in for shoulder surgery. I NEED TO MAKE MYSELF AVAILABLE... I said okay I have holidays in October and December/January... she knew this... can we work with that I asked? ... she said I AM NOT AT THE TOP OF THE LIST ... so what was the point of me making myself available if I'm not at the top of the list anyway? Plus they don't have regular surgical lists at the main hospital they have more at the community one where they have chosen not to do it! I didn't realise what she said until I came off the phone... I shared this with my GP and she said 'Nooo! Your life is for living, I don't want you coming to me with depression because you are putting your life on hold waiting for surgery that isn't happening. You have waited already over 2 years. Just go have your holidays. they can fit you in when you are back.'... I was thinking it was me who was in the wrong having holidays and was getting mad over what the secretary said. I was really upset. 
Had my special test on Monday in Manchester Hospital and was there much of the day with driving and allowing for test etc, everything went smoothly. I do have some dysfunction but don't have any results and will get them via my Gastroenterologist consultant there soon I'm guessing. At least it's finally done after waiting two years! 

I have been rough with headaches and pain, but have rested with the gel when I can etc. All good and pottering and focusing on my goals etc and doing some pebble painting, started a slate for my daughter's birthday and will post it when done. Some of my recent ones I dabbled with I'm not so happy with but they were more an experiment but will post next time anyway so you can see them. 

Have a great Friday what ever you are doing both of you. I'm doing some sorting and painting. 

Have fun 

Samana


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

I typed a reply to you earlier, but wasn't logged in.  When I logged in, it wiped my message lol so here goes again...

I think my singing voice is just fine, but nobody else does.  I wonder who is right? 

I'm glad you've managed to sort things out with your GP.  It always seems more complicated than it needs to be!  It's good she's on the ball to help.

I think sometimes they think you have all the time in the world and no plans.  What a cheek!  Gosh you've been waiting for 2 years for your op.  That is a long time.  You hear about these cases on the news.  Very frustrating.

Sorry you've had a bad bout with your pain.  I hope it eases soon.  If you're painting slates I could post you some off our roff once the rain passes over.  Don't forget to let us all see them when you've done.

If a pebble doesn't come out as expected, do you just paint over them and start again?

I didn't do my bike ride today as it rained here.  Good excuse eh?  Tonight we're off round the neighbour's as it's his birthday.  His wife has booked a live band so it should be fun.  I've got a few beers to bring but probably won't stay too late.  I need my beauty sleep more than most 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> I typed a reply to you earlier, but wasn't logged in.  When I logged in, it wiped my message lol so here goes again...
> 
> I think my singing voice is just fine, but nobody else does.  I wonder who is right?
> 
> I'm glad you've managed to sort things out with your GP.  It always seems more complicated than it needs to be!  It's good she's on the ball to help.
> 
> I think sometimes they think you have all the time in the world and no plans.  What a cheek!  Gosh you've been waiting for 2 years for your op.  That is a long time.  You hear about these cases on the news.  Very frustrating.
> 
> Sorry you've had a bad bout with your pain.  I hope it eases soon.  If you're painting slates I could post you some off our roff once the rain passes over.  Don't forget to let us all see them when you've done.
> 
> If a pebble doesn't come out as expected, do you just paint over them and start again?
> 
> I didn't do my bike ride today as it rained here.  Good excuse eh?  Tonight we're off round the neighbour's as it's his birthday.  His wife has booked a live band so it should be fun.  I've got a few beers to bring but probably won't stay too late.  I need my beauty sleep more than most
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


Good morning Steve,
Oh no I hate it when that happens, you are really in flow with your reply too and then lose everything, sorry to hear that. Thanks for taking the time to reply again, I know how frustrated you must have been.

Hahaha, I'm sure it is you that is right about your singing voice and the others... well they are entitled to their own opinion hahaha. You enjoy your singing, especially in the shower hahaha. 

It was good to speak with the GP and iron out the issue around the neurologist as I could only see that she had lied given the information I had. In fact it was the message I had received from the surgery coordinator that implied that, but things had just got mixed up in miscommunication. All sorted now and things are moving if slowly. Yes my GP is great and even the gels for pain she has given me stronger ones and she says she has to justify prescribing them now but she will do that given my situation and health issues. 

I thought initially that I was being unreasonable about taking holidays... but I had been waiting more than two years due to Covid and then took holidays that had got pushed back to this year due to Covid, and she was blaming me... but the cherry on the cake is that I am still not on the top of the list for the Main hospital as there is more serious cases before me apparently as the list for there is less frequent and seems quite random and so I could be waiting God knows how long! I came off the phone having realised this and then cross at myself for not realising whilst on the call as that's how my brain works, it doesn't 'connect'. So basically I stay at home for the next year or six, whilst they fit me in, so I'm available... okay then... I'll keep ringing her and saying 'is it time now as I'm available and nothing is happening?', whe will wish she hadn't told me to stay home hahahaha. 

Ooh yes, up you go onto the roof and get me some slates  that would be so kind of you, we have slates too actually hahaha. My pebble painting has been a little slower but it is moving. It's quality not quantity and I've been doing a bit of inner work to keep myself from being a bit down actually about health etc which is what I do, but that takes up my time and I rest also due to headaches etc... What I'm trying to say is I've had less quality time to paint some days recently, but that's fine it's all about when I want to and enjoy the experience. I have done a few and can't remember which I posted so will take some pics and if you've seen them fine, some I'm less impressed with as I was experimenting with some pics I saw but they didn't turn out how I wanted them to. That's fine. Others turned out better. I'm loving how my daughter's slate is coming together, I'm doing that and making her a little pocket lavender one that I thought up in the last three days, so started to add the layers and it's coming together beautifully. If they don't come out as I like and it's just a tiny bit while it's wet I take it off with the brush and let it dry and carry on. Sometimes, I can paint over it, but sometimes I just at the end don't like the design as much as I might have to begin with. It's just trial and error, it's all good though and fun.

Wow, you had rain! That's great in itself! That's fine, best not to get wet. I won't go for a stroll if it's wet as I suffer for it. I'm starting to get moving but not getting out much yet. I'm putting my energy into shopping and like the hospital this last week and stuff rather than just a stroll etc like that as been too tired, so listening to my body. 

I've been slightly off track with food too around my birthday, think I mentioned, I forget, so put on 2lbs and now need to lose that. Will weigh myself at the end of the month, and last night had crisps, but for the first time I comfort ate dur to a friend being played by a friend of theirs... long story... but I really get upset when I see someone being taken for a ride and they can't see it, and it was in a bad way too!
Wow! Party night! Sure you will have fun... my GP said 'life is for living' so go for it!... Hope you had a wonderful time! The band sounds fun. Hahaha you need your beauty sleep more than most... if that's the case then I must be an 'eternal sleeping beauty'... I can never get enough!  hahaha!

Have a beautiful day what ever you are doing. I have a webinar that's called a 'Mastermind' that I do on a Saturday, it's life coaching type which is what I was learning to do a few years ago when I got ill, so I joined and help people now and again and the guy who runs it helps me. 

Have fun

Samana


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

I'm glad you managed to iron things out with your GP.  It must get so frustrating She gave you good advice to take your holidays I think.

Yes, post up your pebbles - it doesn't matter if you've posted them before.  Thye are lovely to see.

Hubby:  The roof is leaking.
You: Look at these slates I've painted  

I'm guessing you can only do your pebbles when you're feeling ok?  At least it's something you can pick up and put down as the situation dictates.

I think you're allowed to go off the rails on your birthday.  You can lose that 2lbs over the next few weeks.  You need to slip the leash once in a while.  The neighbour's party was fun.  It wasn't  a band - I got it wrong it was  a singer.  He was very good although many of the songs were from the '50's and I didn't know them but he did do soem 60's songs which I knew.  I had 3 cans of beer and plenty of picky food so I slipped the leash too.

I'm going through a tired patch at them mo - tired all day, but I'm hoping I can wake up enough to go on a bike ride.

Enjoy your webinar  

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> I'm glad you managed to iron things out with your GP.  It must get so frustrating She gave you good advice to take your holidays I think.
> 
> Yes, post up your pebbles - it doesn't matter if you've posted them before.  Thye are lovely to see.
> 
> Hubby:  The roof is leaking.
> You: Look at these slates I've painted
> 
> I'm guessing you can only do your pebbles when you're feeling ok?  At least it's something you can pick up and put down as the situation dictates.
> 
> I think you're allowed to go off the rails on your birthday.  You can lose that 2lbs over the next few weeks.  You need to slip the leash once in a while.  The neighbour's party was fun.  It wasn't  a band - I got it wrong it was  a singer.  He was very good although many of the songs were from the '50's and I didn't know them but he did do soem 60's songs which I knew.  I had 3 cans of beer and plenty of picky food so I slipped the leash too.
> 
> I'm going through a tired patch at them mo - tired all day, but I'm hoping I can wake up enough to go on a bike ride.
> 
> Enjoy your webinar
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


Happy Sunday Steve,
You're right it does get so frustrating when you get a jumped up person saying put your life on hold and be available and I'm not even on the top of the waiting list! Hahaha! Yes given my health too I need a change of scenery, it keeps my spirits up. These people think you don't have a life! My GP knows I do work at keeping myself in a good place. I agree yes I will take holidays and keep in touch with the secretary too and see where I am on the list and if she doesn't give me information and I want to go away I'll go. 

Aaw bless you! I took a couple of group pics of some I think I haven't posted that I've done to see what you think. There a couple I'm not so keen on but like I say they were an experiment and so worth it just to have a go. 

Hahaha!  I love that! So funny! My sense of humour! hahaha! he could see me getting up there if I could too hahaha!

yes I can only do my pebbles when my headaches aren't too bad or when I'm okay to concentrate enough, but the good thing is I can just leave them on my desk and pick them up and put them down like you say so can do a couple of minutes now and again, it's not like I have to do it for hours or anything, so it works well. I did a little this morning. I'm painting a sunflower for my daughter but the yellow doesn't take well so it takes lots of layers. It's coming together. I need to have it done and glazed to take it next week. It's her birthday Tuesday but she's away, so will take it and give it her on Bank holiday Monday so have more time to get it ready for her and a lavender one too. 

That's right, life is for living and enjoying, so I'm fine with it and it's only 2lbs anyway and I'll lose it again soon. I don't feel fully motivated, but I'm working on losing weight think it's because I feel bit sick and unwell lots of the time so it's difficult to stay focused oftentimes. I just keep working on it though when I can. 

The party sounded good and even though it was a singer and not a band it was still good and you got to hear 60's songs that you knew too, you were way too young for the 50's ones to know the words. Sounds like you had a wonderful time with drinks and food too and yes it is all about slipping the lease now and again and having fun. It's all part of life and living! 

See how you go with your bike ride. I know what you mean, I'm feeling tired so I can identify with what you are saying. Maybe it's the weather and as it cools a little we will regain some energy I don't know. We will get there! Keep moving about when you can and keep active. 

I had a lovely webinar! I got lots out of it and felt so much better and was supporting others too to share and enjoy so it was a lovely experience and fun! 

I'll add my pebble pics, enjoy! hahaha! have a fun Sunday what ever you do! I'm having a pj day! I've mapped my week out 

Samana


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana
Well done doing the pebbles they look amazing!  my favourite from the left is the butterfly with 2 flowers and on the right is the palm tree on the beach.

It must be difficult to stay motivated when you're stomach isn't playing ball.  You're doing well with it.  On that note, I just lost another pound so I'm 16st 1lb.  Almost broken the 16st barrier!

Yes the party was good a night out with not too far to stagger home.  It all oils the works.

I did manage to get out on the bike, but just did 3 miles as I was tired, but I'm ok with that.

I'm glad you enjoyed your webinar and got so much out of it and hope you enjoyed your pj day 

Keep those pebbles coming!  

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> Well done doing the pebbles they look amazing!  my favourite from the left is the butterfly with 2 flowers and on the right is the palm tree on the beach.
> 
> It must be difficult to stay motivated when you're stomach isn't playing ball.  You're doing well with it.  On that note, I just lost another pound so I'm 16st 1lb.  Almost broken the 16st barrier!
> 
> Yes the party was good a night out with not too far to stagger home.  It all oils the works.
> 
> I did manage to get out on the bike, but just did 3 miles as I was tired, but I'm ok with that.
> 
> I'm glad you enjoyed your webinar and got so much out of it and hope you enjoyed your pj day
> 
> Keep those pebbles coming!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve, 
Sorry for the late reply, I've not felt so great! So I've rested more. 

Aaw thank you! Yes they are my favourites too! I'm loving doing the pebbles, I'm looking for my next projects after doing my daughter's ones. I have almost finished those now. I just need to glaze them. I'll post them tomorrow. 

Yes my tummy is really giving me some issues right now, so just going with it. I'm doing my best with nutrition but finding I'm needing dried wafers and toast at times so just doing that until I can find alternatives. It's better than the meds and the after effects if I can though. We'll see how things go. 

Wow! Fantastic! You lost another 1lb well done you! That is great news! Wow, what a target to aim for now, that will give you a great momentum and focus! You can do it! So pleased for you. 

It's good to have a change with the party local to yourself and does you good. I'm not a party person but great to have a change of scenery. I'm going to plan a day out next week, think I need to get out a bit more just for a while. 
Today we went carpet shopping for the stairs and landing and surprising how people won't go near a stairlift hahaha. I did find a guy who came and he works with a guy who works with a stairlift company locally and he will come and take it out and reinstall for a fee so we are seeing what that will cost and he's service it at the same time too so waiting on the quotes for that, his initial estimate wasn't too bad actually, so we'll see. I want to re-decorate the stairs and landing too so it's quite a bit project but all good and we'll do it ourselves in our own time and they will do the rest. Will keep us busy over the next few months plus away in a few weeks for a week so tools down and away then. 

You did good doing 3 miles after not doing any for a few days that's great going! I would be pleased with that too! You will build it up again. We have to remember we are not robotic! 

I'm having more relaxing times at the moment as feel I need them, so just going with it. Not that I'm lazy as I'm a doer. I've been sorting some cupboards out too bit by bit between rests so feeling bit more organised too and the webinar did help. I do the webinars weekly on a Saturday afternoon they are really good and fun. 

I'll post you a pic of the new slate and pebble for my daughter's gift for her birthday, although it was her birthday yesterday, she was down in London for a few days and we've arranged to meet on bank holiday Monday so it's given me more time to do it. I really lose track of time and don't connect with dates these days.

hope you are both having a great day and both are well. 

Samana


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

Don't worry I'm a bit slow off the mark too lol.  Sorry you've been feeling rough with your stomach.  Hopefully the rest has helped?

Yes another 1lb gone lol.  I'm really keen to break that 16st barrier - then it will be just another 3st to go lol.

Sounds like you're both pretty keen DIYers.  It's satisfying when you look at the end result and think of all the money you saved.  Good too you found a guy that's not scared of stair lifts!

I did 5 miles yesterday although I did sweat one out.  There was a slight breeze, but the sun was out which made it quite hot.  Come on, cool weather!  When it's cool I wear a jacket and slowly unzip it as I heat up.  Where are you going on holiday?  We're off to Spain next week so that's something to look forward to  

Yes please post a piccy of the slate.  What a personal present for your daughter.  I'm sure she will love it!

I called the mental health team about them referring me to the wrong person and they've offered me an appointment on the 12th sept so at least that's moving on.

We're fine thanks and I trust you're feeling a little better now?


Cheers


Steve


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> Don't worry I'm a bit slow off the mark too lol.  Sorry you've been feeling rough with your stomach.  Hopefully the rest has helped?
> 
> Yes another 1lb gone lol.  I'm really keen to break that 16st barrier - then it will be just another 3st to go lol.
> 
> Sounds like you're both pretty keen DIYers.  It's satisfying when you look at the end result and think of all the money you saved.  Good too you found a guy that's not scared of stair lifts!
> 
> I did 5 miles yesterday although I did sweat one out.  There was a slight breeze, but the sun was out which made it quite hot.  Come on, cool weather!  When it's cool I wear a jacket and slowly unzip it as I heat up.  Where are you going on holiday?  We're off to Spain next week so that's something to look forward to
> 
> Yes please post a piccy of the slate.  What a personal present for your daughter.  I'm sure she will love it!
> 
> I called the mental health team about them referring me to the wrong person and they've offered me an appointment on the 12th sept so at least that's moving on.
> 
> We're fine thanks and I trust you're feeling a little better now?
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve,
It's fine if we need to rest we just reply when we are ready, no pressure or rush, our rest is important. I'm just resting as I need it at the moment. I'm finding I'm needing more at the moment. I am getting to do some things but in smaller amounts. Thankfully I had an easier day today. I have started to glaze my daughter's gifts and will take pics of them tomorrow. I am letting them harden off amongst the others at the moment.

Fantastic! I'm so excited for your next 1lb. I'm working on losing the two I put on hahaha. I will just keep going day by day and see what I am at the end of the month and just go from there that's all I can do. I think I might be more focused next month. It's my daughter's birthday celebration on Monday so will be having one or two treats then too. I'm having more nutritious foods where I can in general so I'm doing well. 

I am getting my goals together for next month, which includes re-decorating the stairs and landing between us and then getting the carpet fitted so we'll see how that goes. We're in the process of getting quotes now. Some won't touch the stairs due to the stairlift and it being too fiddly to work around hahaha. The guy we have found said it's doable and told us how it would work, I love that! So we are going to get a firm price on the carpet tomorrow and he will sort the guy next week when he comes back from holiday on a price re the stairlift so it's all shaping up it seems, as long as he gives a fair price it will be great. We will get some paint tomorrow too, we have already chosen the colour. 

Oh my goodness! No, hubby is not a keen diyer is he more for leaving things to someone else to do. I love doing things and in my time would get in there and have a go but now less able to do stuff. I do however love to paint so he will help and do some too. I will do all the painting at my level and the staircase. We can do it! It can be quite expensive yes to pay to get that done and like you say I feel good knowing I did it myself. I love painting. It will just take a bit longer, how ever long that takes hahaha. 

Wow! You did 5 miles yesterday! That's wonderful! What an achievement! Hahaha, yes I know what you mean about unzipping your coat as you get warm, I'm like that if I have a stroll hahaha. You did great! Yes it is still hot, it is here today! 

We're going to Northumberland and stopping off for a couple of days in Yorkshire too. I won't have wifi during those times, but that's later on and will let you know. Oooh Spain! What part of Spain are you going to? For a week? That will be great! We are going later in the year. It sure is something to look forward to. 

I promise I will post a pic when I move it tomorrow and reply to you then. I also share with my friends on the group I mentioned too, they like seeing my creations hahaha. Yes, I think she will love it too. She has no idea I'm making her anything. 

Oh did they refer you to the wrong person? Great you followed up and you got an appt. That's not too far away, so I'm guessing you go just after you get back. You will be feeling refreshed too. I'm pleased you have got that sorted. 

Glad you're both good, and now looking forward to your holidays. Yes I'm doing okay thanks, just chilling and doing little things and moving things on as I can, all good. 

Have a lovely evening both of you

Samana


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> Don't worry I'm a bit slow off the mark too lol.  Sorry you've been feeling rough with your stomach.  Hopefully the rest has helped?
> 
> Yes another 1lb gone lol.  I'm really keen to break that 16st barrier - then it will be just another 3st to go lol.
> 
> Sounds like you're both pretty keen DIYers.  It's satisfying when you look at the end result and think of all the money you saved.  Good too you found a guy that's not scared of stair lifts!
> 
> I did 5 miles yesterday although I did sweat one out.  There was a slight breeze, but the sun was out which made it quite hot.  Come on, cool weather!  When it's cool I wear a jacket and slowly unzip it as I heat up.  Where are you going on holiday?  We're off to Spain next week so that's something to look forward to
> 
> Yes please post a piccy of the slate.  What a personal present for your daughter.  I'm sure she will love it!
> 
> I called the mental health team about them referring me to the wrong person and they've offered me an appointment on the 12th sept so at least that's moving on.
> 
> We're fine thanks and I trust you're feeling a little better now?
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve,

Just a quick note to send you my pics of my daughter's gifts I created. Hope you're both looking forward to your holidays. Let me know when you're off 

I've been out browsing carpets and buying paint. 

Have a great rest of day 

Samana


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

Yes I'm sure you can get those 2lbs off as you sound an expert in manging your diet.

Best of luck with your stairs project - it will be great when it's done.  So it's you that's the DIYer lol.  I don't mind painting with a roller, covering a large area with ease, but those itsy bitsy glossy bits, Jan does.

Have fun in Norhtumberland and Yorkshire and enjoy the break.  Don't worry about posting up - as you say, we do when we can.  I'll still be here lol.

Yes 5 miles.  I was pleased although I'm going to stick at 5 miles until it's easy and just increase when I feel I can.  I hope the weather cools down later so I can go out again.  Fingers crossed!

Take your time over posting up - it sounds like your cup is running over atm.

Yes they referred me (fobbed me off) to the brain injury specialist and didn't even copy her in on the letter.  I told her to tell them she's neither a psychiatrist nor psychic which made her laugh.  They are pretty useless.  Stuff I call basic admin, they just don't do and the information conduit between departments is actually me.  I'm sure you've been there before.

We're flying to Seville in southern spain and then travelling round the south on a coach.  It's called 'classical Spain' so should be fun.  Hopefully the flights won't be cancelled like a lot are atm.

We've been doing UK holidays for the last few years with Shearings on coaches.  I wasn't too sure about sitting on a coach for a long time, but the break from driving is great.  I have a range of films on my mobile phone so I watch a couple and we're there!  The other passengers are really friendly.  Mostly they are older people, unlike my spritely 63 years  and some have mobility problems but everyone lends a helping hand. I've come to enjoy them and when I'm on the coach I often think 'phew! no driving'. We went to Scotalnd on the coach, but had a stopover half way so it wasn't too daunting. In the old days, I used to like to drive and organise things myself, but to have things organised for you means you don't have to think and now I find I can relax better.

I think it's amazing how you manage your health challenges.  You should be a mentor!

Stay cool if you can....

Cheers

Steve


----------



## picitup

Samana said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Just a quick note to send you my pics of my daughter's gifts I created. Hope you're both looking forward to your holidays. Let me know when you're off
> 
> I've been out browsing carpets and buying paint.
> 
> Have a great rest of day
> 
> Samana


Hi Samana

I think we just posted up at the same time!  I posted my message and then saw yours. The pebble and slate are both amazing!  I wish I had 1/10th of your ability.  But there it is.  The artistic ability of a small ant  

I'm sure your daughter will love the slate and with the nice message too.  So personal.  Jan makes quilts and blankets as presents which is the same kind of thing:  'Made with my fair hands'

Have a good day both.....

Cheers


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> Yes I'm sure you can get those 2lbs off as you sound an expert in manging your diet.
> 
> Best of luck with your stairs project - it will be great when it's done.  So it's you that's the DIYer lol.  I don't mind painting with a roller, covering a large area with ease, but those itsy bitsy glossy bits, Jan does.
> 
> Have fun in Norhtumberland and Yorkshire and enjoy the break.  Don't worry about posting up - as you say, we do when we can.  I'll still be here lol.
> 
> Yes 5 miles.  I was pleased although I'm going to stick at 5 miles until it's easy and just increase when I feel I can.  I hope the weather cools down later so I can go out again.  Fingers crossed!
> 
> Take your time over posting up - it sounds like your cup is running over atm.
> 
> Yes they referred me (fobbed me off) to the brain injury specialist and didn't even copy her in on the letter.  I told her to tell them she's neither a psychiatrist nor psychic which made her laugh.  They are pretty useless.  Stuff I call basic admin, they just don't do and the information conduit between departments is actually me.  I'm sure you've been there before.
> 
> We're flying to Seville in southern spain and then travelling round the south on a coach.  It's called 'classical Spain' so should be fun.  Hopefully the flights won't be cancelled like a lot are atm.
> 
> We've been doing UK holidays for the last few years with Shearings on coaches.  I wasn't too sure about sitting on a coach for a long time, but the break from driving is great.  I have a range of films on my mobile phone so I watch a couple and we're there!  The other passengers are really friendly.  Mostly they are older people, unlike my spritely 63 years  and some have mobility problems but everyone lends a helping hand. I've come to enjoy them and when I'm on the coach I often think 'phew! no driving'. We went to Scotalnd on the coach, but had a stopover half way so it wasn't too daunting. In the old days, I used to like to drive and organise things myself, but to have things organised for you means you don't have to think and now I find I can relax better.
> 
> I think it's amazing how you manage your health challenges.  You should be a mentor!
> 
> Stay cool if you can....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve,
I'm slowly getting back into my zone and making an effort to work on my 2lbs again. I needed toast last night but that's fine. I'm working on it and that's all that matters. Yes I can do it! You're doing an amazing job! Keep going! 

Hahaha, thank you yes, I'm the driving force! Hahaha, yes I am the DIYer, I like to have a go, not an expert by any means but not afraid to get in there and have a go. I love the rollering and the little bits too, I just like to take my time now. If I get tired I just need to stop and pick up when I can. 
I'm not away until the first week of October so plenty of time yet. I am totally focusing on decorating during September so we can get it all sorted comfortably and make a good job of it. Yes, we will catch up when we can. I have managed to set it up on my phone but not so good on my phone as I am on my laptop. I can drop you short messages whilst away sometimes when I can. 

I think you are wise to stick with 5 miles until it gets easy then increase it if you want to. Yes, it's quite warm here at the moment. Not too par away this weekend is an air show and we can see the red, white and blue smoke from the Red Arrows by the sea. 

I am moving around more. I shall be using my energy and exercise via decorating in the next few weeks. Not much really I guess more sitting on steps and twisting etc but it's more than I do so will be good more me and moving about more. 

I am quite busy yes for me and my health and needing rest etc at the moment. I will drop you a line when I can though, I like our chats. 

That's not very good about your referral to the Brain Injury specialist and not copied them in, not great admin/communication! Yes I know the situation well. You're lucky they take your word for it! hahaha, they said I needed a letter from the consultant or GP they don't believe me and it's me feeding back to these people to get the info in the first place... beyond words! Hahaha!

Oooh lovely! You are going to Seville! Fantastic! I focus on everything going smoothly and keep in that place. We flew with TUI in May and got our flights cancelled coming back... stayed for an extra day and got compensation. Seville sounds wonderful take lots of pics! We are staying in two areas of Malaga over December and January. 

Ooh that sounds lovely! Yes no driving, although I have always loved driving. I can see how easy it is not to. I find I like stopping when I need to having tummy stuff so it wouldn't work for me but sounds ideal for yourself. Yes if you have films on your phone that will break the journey up too. I love to travel. I can identify with the mobility problems so find it easier to do our own thing these days as get tired having conversations too hahaha, I sound a bit grumpy and I'm not I just get really worn out and need to rest. I'm so pleased you are enjoying these journeys by coach. Sounds perfect for you both! Scotland is beautiful and so pleased you had a stay over on your way, it's gorgeous up there. I've gone the other way for now and loving the driving hahaha. It's lovely to get away though, that's something we will both agree on! 

Aaw thank you! What really? A mentor? Me? Not sure if I would be any good? I always focus on what I CAN do and build from there and focus on enjoying life, that is always a good place to start. I aim to encourage people on the group I'm part of. 

Hope you both are having a wonderful weekend and looking forward to Seville.

Samana


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> I think we just posted up at the same time!  I posted my message and then saw yours. The pebble and slate are both amazing!  I wish I had 1/10th of your ability.  But there it is.  The artistic ability of a small ant
> 
> I'm sure your daughter will love the slate and with the nice message too.  So personal.  Jan makes quilts and blankets as presents which is the same kind of thing:  'Made with my fair hands'
> 
> Have a good day both.....
> 
> Cheers





picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> I think we just posted up at the same time!  I posted my message and then saw yours. The pebble and slate are both amazing!  I wish I had 1/10th of your ability.  But there it is.  The artistic ability of a small ant
> 
> I'm sure your daughter will love the slate and with the nice message too.  So personal.  Jan makes quilts and blankets as presents which is the same kind of thing:  'Made with my fair hands'
> 
> Have a good day both.....
> 
> Cheers


Aaw thanks Steve, 
Yes think we must have posted at the same time. I think she will like them it's the kind of thing she will love. when she was a baby I used to sing to her 'You are my sunshine'... so will have a little memory in there too!

So lovely that Jan makes personal gifts, they can be so special. Made with lots of thought. 

All the best both of you

Samana


----------



## picitup

Hehe that's a lovely memory!  Have you given her the slate yet?  Let me know the reaction!

Are you away now?  Off on your jolly?  I hope you have fun!

I'm starting to gather things today to take away.  I just need to remember, vape, spare vape, juice and meds then everything else is optional.

Don't worry about replying while you're away, just chill lol.

Cheers

Steve

ps I've lost another 1lb and am now 16st.  Brill


----------



## Mrs Mimoo

As you are prediabetic you have a really good chance of reversing your high BG with low carb, a bit of calorie restriction and some exercise. Please take this as a kind warning, you don't want diabetes. I don't but i got too fat.


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hehe that's a lovely memory!  Have you given her the slate yet?  Let me know the reaction!
> 
> Are you away now?  Off on your jolly?  I hope you have fun!
> 
> I'm starting to gather things today to take away.  I just need to remember, vape, spare vape, juice and meds then everything else is optional.
> 
> Don't worry about replying while you're away, just chill lol.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve
> 
> ps I've lost another 1lb and am now 16st.  Brill


Hi Steve,
Yes it's a beautiful memory and yes I gave her the slate today and she loved it, and the pebble too! She has always loved sunflowers also so it's a win win. She's thrilled that I made her something so personal. 

No not on my jollies yet we have another month to go yet, got lots of decorating to do before that break away. I did go and spend the day with my daughter and her partner though and we had a lovely day together, she did a roast dinner and I made her a lemon cheesecake as her birthday cake I didn't get to make and it turned out beautifully.

Yes remember the important thing and passport of course! Hope all of the packing is going well. 

Wow, well done on losing another 1lb! What a fantastic milestone if that's the word. Congratulations! I'll weigh myself on the 1st of September but may have put another 1lb on today but working on it hahaha. You're doing brilliantly! 

We're getting into the mindset to getting ready for the coming month and going to get things moving and getting a price for the carpet tomorrow. Then starting to take the other up later in the week and go from there. 

If I don't hear from you have a great fun time. We can catch up when you are back

Samana


----------



## picitup

Mrs Mimoo said:


> As you are prediabetic you have a really good chance of reversing your high BG with low carb, a bit of calorie restriction and some exercise. Please take this as a kind warning, you don't want diabetes. I don't but i got too fat.


Hi Thanks for the good advice.  I've cut out all refined sugars so no snacking and just having meat and veg for my tea.  The weight's coming off slowly and am down to 16st from 16st 5lb.  My goal is 13st.  I'm also cycling regularly and have got up to 5 miles every couple of days, with 8 miles being the goal.  The diagnosis was the kick up the backside I needed to lose weight and exercise and I'm really enjoying the cycling.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## picitup

Samana said:


> Hi Steve,
> Yes it's a beautiful memory and yes I gave her the slate today and she loved it, and the pebble too! She has always loved sunflowers also so it's a win win. She's thrilled that I made her something so personal.
> 
> No not on my jollies yet we have another month to go yet, got lots of decorating to do before that break away. I did go and spend the day with my daughter and her partner though and we had a lovely day together, she did a roast dinner and I made her a lemon cheesecake as her birthday cake I didn't get to make and it turned out beautifully.
> 
> Yes remember the important thing and passport of course! Hope all of the packing is going well.
> 
> Wow, well done on losing another 1lb! What a fantastic milestone if that's the word. Congratulations! I'll weigh myself on the 1st of September but may have put another 1lb on today but working on it hahaha. You're doing brilliantly!
> 
> We're getting into the mindset to getting ready for the coming month and going to get things moving and getting a price for the carpet tomorrow. Then starting to take the other up later in the week and go from there.
> 
> If I don't hear from you have a great fun time. We can catch up when you are back
> 
> Samana


HI Samana

I bet you were thrilled too, to see you daughter's reaction.  Such a thoughtful gift and  nice family day 

Oh, yes, the passport.  I bet Jan's got a handle on that one  

Best of luck with the DIY and carpet cost.  I'm peased about the 1lb, but will probably eat cooked breakfasts for the next week so we'll see.

Thanks I'm sure we'll have a good time.  Can't wait to get those piccies....

We're off tomorrow but I'll try and post up in the morning.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> HI Samana
> 
> I bet you were thrilled too, to see you daughter's reaction.  Such a thoughtful gift and  nice family day
> 
> Oh, yes, the passport.  I bet Jan's got a handle on that one
> 
> Best of luck with the DIY and carpet cost.  I'm peased about the 1lb, but will probably eat cooked breakfasts for the next week so we'll see.
> 
> Thanks I'm sure we'll have a good time.  Can't wait to get those piccies....
> 
> We're off tomorrow but I'll try and post up in the morning.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


Good morning Steve,
It was so lovely to see that she loved it so much. I know she always loved the little personal things I used to buy her that I put great thought into and knew it would be the same but wondered if I had got the designs right. Yes I did. hahaha. It was like a little girl opening her Christmas presents. 

Haha, good you have Jan handling some stuff too 

Thanks we have already made a start taking the carpet up and you have never seen so many nails and staples to hold one piece of carpet in place plus glue. It will be like that for 9 steps then the others just flow as the 9 are open plan so carpeted underneath if that makes sense? All good though and we are ahead of schedule. The carpet quote was good and we chose a more expensive sample so we are very pleased. Just waiting on the stairlift removal cost. But either way he will need to put the carpet back. 

You have don so great losing the weight. You are on holiday, just enjoy yourself and you can pick up when you get back. Sure you will be walking about a bit so walk some of it off I'm sure. Holidays are for fun. 

You'll get some great pics and all in the sun! How beautiful! Plus no driving, you can soak it all up! Have great fun both of you, I'll be thinking of you! 

Safe travels and catch up when you're back 

Samana


----------



## Samana

Samana said:


> Good morning Steve,
> It was so lovely to see that she loved it so much. I know she always loved the little personal things I used to buy her that I put great thought into and knew it would be the same but wondered if I had got the designs right. Yes I did. hahaha. It was like a little girl opening her Christmas presents.
> 
> Haha, good you have Jan handling some stuff too
> 
> Thanks we have already made a start taking the carpet up and you have never seen so many nails and staples to hold one piece of carpet in place plus glue. It will be like that for 9 steps then the others just flow as the 9 are open plan so carpeted underneath if that makes sense? All good though and we are ahead of schedule. The carpet quote was good and we chose a more expensive sample so we are very pleased. Just waiting on the stairlift removal cost. But either way he will need to put the carpet back.
> 
> You have don so great losing the weight. You are on holiday, just enjoy yourself and you can pick up when you get back. Sure you will be walking about a bit so walk some of it off I'm sure. Holidays are for fun.
> 
> You'll get some great pics and all in the sun! How beautiful! Plus no driving, you can soak it all up! Have great fun both of you, I'll be thinking of you!
> 
> Safe travels and catch up when you're back
> 
> Samana


----------



## Samana

Hi Steve, 

Hope you are both okay after your holidays. 

I wrote you a private message as couldn't find our thread until now and not sure this is the right place to message and send.

Have a lovely weekend both of you and look forward to catching up soon. 

Samana


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

Yes this is the right place   Thanks for the PM which I've replied to.  The holiday was great and I'll try and post some piccies tomorrow, phone willing.

Sorry to hear you've hurt your back while decorating.  12 days in bed? that's a high price to pay.

The news here is I've seen the psychiatrist who thought my tiredness symptoms we not due to bipolar, but to the brain injury when I had a stroke a couple of years ago.  He suggested I stop the mood stabiliser (Olanzapine) immediately as it was a low dose and stop the anti depressants (duloxetine) in a couple of weeks time.  I stopped the Olanzapine and couldn't stay awake, sleeping on the sofa for most of the day then all night.  I spoke to him and he ws surprised as Olanzapine normally acts as a tranquiliser and stopping it should wake me up but not for me lol.  Any road up, we decided I could go on a half dose of Olanzapine which seems to have tackled the tiredness for the most part.

The overall plan is to stop the metal health meds and the see the brain injury dept. for more treatment.

Interestingly, a side effect of Olanzapine can be to raise your blood sugar level so my prediabetes diagnosis could be a result of that.  My next hba1c is in a couple of weeks so see what comes out.

On the health front, I've not cycled for weeks now and think I'll have to start on the 1 mile a day routine again.  Not to worry.  I'm still losing weight and am 15st 9 so that's the 16st barrier well and truly broken   The pot belly has reduced and is noticably smaller I'll pleased to say.

I'll try and check the site each day once the pooch has been walked


Cheers


Steve


----------



## Samana

Hi Steve,
No worries about the slow reply, good to hear from you and that you had a great holiday!

Yes things can often be busy when you get back I know what it's like and you are moving furniture I see haha. I'm replying to the PM here as I found the bookmark you found for me thank you. I wasn't sure where to message, I do get confused hahaha. You're doing well moving the furniture in a van, it can get a bit of getting used to and sounds like you're doing a great job! Plus dog sitting! How lovely, that will be fun!

I have only been out of bed the last three days and done a little painting of the woodwork as hubby did the walls bit by bit and he didn't complain once bless him as it's not his thing at all. 

Yes lifting can twinge you very easily, take things easy and let it heal and move gently, good it's improving daily

I'll reply more to the other message you have sent too. Just catching up on your news. 

Take your time in replying, no rush. 

Samana


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> Yes this is the right place   Thanks for the PM which I've replied to.  The holiday was great and I'll try and post some piccies tomorrow, phone willing.
> 
> Sorry to hear you've hurt your back while decorating.  12 days in bed? that's a high price to pay.
> 
> The news here is I've seen the psychiatrist who thought my tiredness symptoms we not due to bipolar, but to the brain injury when I had a stroke a couple of years ago.  He suggested I stop the mood stabiliser (Olanzapine) immediately as it was a low dose and stop the anti depressants (duloxetine) in a couple of weeks time.  I stopped the Olanzapine and couldn't stay awake, sleeping on the sofa for most of the day then all night.  I spoke to him and he ws surprised as Olanzapine normally acts as a tranquiliser and stopping it should wake me up but not for me lol.  Any road up, we decided I could go on a half dose of Olanzapine which seems to have tackled the tiredness for the most part.
> 
> The overall plan is to stop the metal health meds and the see the brain injury dept. for more treatment.
> 
> Interestingly, a side effect of Olanzapine can be to raise your blood sugar level so my prediabetes diagnosis could be a result of that.  My next hba1c is in a couple of weeks so see what comes out.
> 
> On the health front, I've not cycled for weeks now and think I'll have to start on the 1 mile a day routine again.  Not to worry.  I'm still losing weight and am 15st 9 so that's the 16st barrier well and truly broken   The pot belly has reduced and is noticably smaller I'll pleased to say.
> 
> I'll try and check the site each day once the pooch has been walked
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve,
Whilst I remember the message above this one is one I sent today instead of via PM, but think I managed to send it to myself? hahaha! No hope! 

Some pics of your holiday will be lovely in your own time. I love Spain!

I'm back on my feet now, just taking it steady and doing a little painting at a time, still quite a bit of the wood work to do, so I do a bit each morning when I feel most fresh. Then rest later on. It's beginning to come together.

Interesting news about your health! The medication they stopped that you are taking a very small dose of I hope will help in the meantime Olanzapine and get you sorted out. Interesting it can raise your blood sugar levels! It will be interesting to see what your next Hba1c will be?

I had no idea you had had a stroke, let's hope you get seen promptly by the brain injury team.
Wow! You have done well with your weight loss... 15st 9lbs is brilliant, well done indeed! I lost the 2lbs I put on at birthday but not weighed myself since as been in bed and on meds where trying to counteract feeling sick so had dried foods so will see. I'm making an effort when I can though. You've done so well, I am so pleased for you! 

Yes just check when you want to check, enjoy your time with pooch hahaha, and we can catch up. I will be painting in the mornings so will reply during the afternoons probably. I'm away on holiday in just over a week.

Have a lovely weekend both of you.

Samana


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

Yes we did have a great holiday thanks.  Nice and chilled.  I haven't got round to sorting the photos out yet - I'll try and do it tomorrow.  It sounds like you;ve been going through the wars - I hope you're feeling better now.

I'm missing riding my bike as it's been a few weeks now.  Mind you we're walking the dog every day so a bit of exercise there.  It will be nice to get back home and get into my old routine.

Yes, with a tiny dose (2.5mg) of Olanzapine and weight loss, I'm hoping I'll lose my prediabetic tag.  My hba1c was 42, so *just* prediabetic so hopefully it will be below that next time.  The appointment was supposed to be Monday, but we won't be back in time so I'll have to reschedule it.

The psychiatrist has requested (another) blood test and an MRI scan to check for brain injury so we'll see what comes out of that.  My doctor said the low folic acid levels would cause the tiredness, but it wasn't that.  He also said the prediabetic dignosis could cause it and now we're looking at what grey matter I have left, so it's just a case of trying different things until you get a result.  Patience is the key......

That's all for now, just reply when you are able, no rush 

Cheers


Steve


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> Yes we did have a great holiday thanks.  Nice and chilled.  I haven't got round to sorting the photos out yet - I'll try and do it tomorrow.  It sounds like you;ve been going through the wars - I hope you're feeling better now.
> 
> I'm missing riding my bike as it's been a few weeks now.  Mind you we're walking the dog every day so a bit of exercise there.  It will be nice to get back home and get into my old routine.
> 
> Yes, with a tiny dose (2.5mg) of Olanzapine and weight loss, I'm hoping I'll lose my prediabetic tag.  My hba1c was 42, so *just* prediabetic so hopefully it will be below that next time.  The appointment was supposed to be Monday, but we won't be back in time so I'll have to reschedule it.
> 
> The psychiatrist has requested (another) blood test and an MRI scan to check for brain injury so we'll see what comes out of that.  My doctor said the low folic acid levels would cause the tiredness, but it wasn't that.  He also said the prediabetic dignosis could cause it and now we're looking at what grey matter I have left, so it's just a case of trying different things until you get a result.  Patience is the key......
> 
> That's all for now, just reply when you are able, no rush
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve, 
So lovely to hear you had a great holiday, no rush with the pics all in good time. 

This week with painting has been good, we have finished it all, and now ready to order the carpet tomorrow to be fitted after the holiday, not sure if I already said that? 

Bit all over the place... we had sad news that my hubby's sister passed on Monday morning, she was 58 and has the same genetic issues he does but has had health issues around this for many years and finally she had enough and just passed in her sleep. 

I've had some news last week in a letter re some invasive tests I mentioned a few weeks ago and there are 3 or 4 things going on there so have been referred to another team for interventions, this will take time to set up the appt but at least I've had tests and they have some results so we are ahead of the game so to speak, not starting from scratch. So lots to come! 

I'm glad to hear you are getting the help you need with things and reducing your meds according to what you need now. It will be good if you can lose your pre-diabetic tag yes! You don't have too far to go and your bloods will be due soon.  It's interesting about you saying about the pre-diabetes making you sleepy, I thought that too but my nurse who wasn't very approachable said it wasn't that, so I didn't know what to think. Let's hope they get you sorted out with tests and resolve things so things ease much more for you very soon. Yes, patience is the key, these things do take time... 

I lost the original weight I put on but still not weighed myself but will on the 1st October before holiday. I have to say with the loss of a friend recently, then the Queen passing and now this it's like living on a rollercoaster at the moment in the last few weeks. 

You've done brilliantly with your weight and being away on holiday too! Great job! You will get back into your cycling again, walking the dog will have helped this week. You'll soon be back to your old routine again. I haven't done much exercise, I've just been glad to do the painting and move about, so just going with it at the moment and then will just pick things up over time. I plan to change my eating plan too in the coming weeks, the smaller tapas type size meals help me more and know they might spike the insulin but better for my stomach so after holiday I am going back to them. The Gastroparesis I have learned raises your blood sugar levels so this could be what has raised mine over time! 

Likewise, take your time replying there is no rush... I'm away from Sunday so I'll reply when I'm sorted after I'm back and as you know that can take a few days with everything...

Enjoy the rest of your day both 

Samana


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

Well, it's Sunday - I wonder if you've gone yet?  If not have a great time!  The break will do you good.

So sorry to hear about your hubby's sister.  58 is no age these days.  Please send your hubby condolonces from us all in Deal.

Well done for finishing the painting!  After your back problems too.  You must feel a sense of acheivement!  I'm glad to hear you've had your tests and wish you well with the treatment.  You've waited a long time for those.

Yes it's been a difficult time for you a no-one would be surprised if your diet suffered.  Things will settle down again in time and you'l get back on the straight and narrow again.

I've been doing some googling on stroke symptoms and think I have some cognitive impairment, notably in executive function which manages planning tasks and time.  Also I've not done my hobby (electronics) for months now as I can't think straight.  The sting in the tail is it might be permanent so that's a question for th brain injury lady.  If it is permanent I'll probably sell all my kit as it's doing no good just sitting there.

The last couple of weeks have been chilled, dossing around all day and walking the dog twice a day.  The dog's enthusiasm varies  

That's all for now apart from saying hope your hols is relaxing.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> Well, it's Sunday - I wonder if you've gone yet?  If not have a great time!  The break will do you good.
> 
> So sorry to hear about your hubby's sister.  58 is no age these days.  Please send your hubby condolonces from us all in Deal.
> 
> Well done for finishing the painting!  After your back problems too.  You must feel a sense of acheivement!  I'm glad to hear you've had your tests and wish you well with the treatment.  You've waited a long time for those.
> 
> Yes it's been a difficult time for you a no-one would be surprised if your diet suffered.  Things will settle down again in time and you'l get back on the straight and narrow again.
> 
> I've been doing some googling on stroke symptoms and think I have some cognitive impairment, notably in executive function which manages planning tasks and time.  Also I've not done my hobby (electronics) for months now as I can't think straight.  The sting in the tail is it might be permanent so that's a question for th brain injury lady.  If it is permanent I'll probably sell all my kit as it's doing no good just sitting there.
> 
> The last couple of weeks have been chilled, dossing around all day and walking the dog twice a day.  The dog's enthusiasm varies
> 
> That's all for now apart from saying hope your hols is relaxing.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve, 
Yes, we had left early last Sunday morning around 5.30am and only on my data most of week so left it until I got back to reply. We had a lovely week in Northumberland. We staggered the journey and did a couple of night stay overs which really worked well for me and we got a chance to explore other areas. It was very peaceful out there and lovely time in nature and villages etc 

Thank you for your good wishes for my hubby's sister, the funeral is down south next weekend, he will be going with his son. I was never really welcomed into the family, not sure if I mentioned it but as we met later on after hubby got divorced, I just never got accepted for no apparent reason, not like I split anyone up... hubby had been on his own a couple of years before we met... any way the journey would be too long for me and with health etc, so will watch via video link on the Saturday and speak to hubby before the funeral, and be there with him in spirit. I'm glad his son is going, which I knew he would. No, 58 is no age, she has the same genetic issue that hubby has but she had more vascular issues early on and it's affected her kidneys too, she had daily dialysis at home. 

The painting is all done and carpet ordered and we should hear this week when it can be laid. I did feel a great sense of achievement and didn't feel I was rushing either which was good. 

I'm still awaiting appt for the gastro/bowel related results but they meet once a month so it all depends when etc but it's in process though. 

I did however return home to a letter from the neurologist and will need to call the hospital tomorrow to arrange an appt. So the expedited letter from the GP finally paid off or else I would have been waiting until at least mid to late December. I'm grateful for that! I'll let you know what they offer me. 

I lost an extra pound before holiday which I was pleased about, but think I just ate what I felt like whilst away so not weighed myself since back, but looking to just lose the next pound and weigh myself next Sunday and just keep going. Tummy has been really upset whilst away, it actually got me down a bit, but I'm bouncing back again. 

Ooh good you are doing some research into your cognitive impairment, and executive function in planning things... I can understand where you are coming from with that... is there anything you can do? Or anyone else? Sometimes you can do some kind of brain type training... not taking this lightly by the way... but wondered if it will help at all... if you can't do your electronics and you have to let them go, there might be another hobby that takes your fancy... maybe it's time for something new? 

Good you have had some chill time, and walking the dog is good too. Lovely to take time when you want to. lovely you can enjoy the dog, is it yours?

I'm going to be making some changes... not sure exactly what yet, but know I need to change a few things... I'm having a bit of a de-clutter with physical things and re-organising some things too. I only got back late yesterday and am already started doing things and feeling good about it. Will update you as I go. 

Hope you are both having a lovely weekend. 

Samana


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

I'm glad you enjoyed your hols - it sounds really relaxing.

It's a shame hubby's family never accepted you - families can be so small minded at times.  At least you can watch on the video link.

Well done for finishing the painting - with a bad back too!  It will look great once the carpet's down - something to look forward to.  Best of luck with the Bowel test results.  Let's hope they help.

Well done for losing a pound before your hols - I find if I go away and put a little on, it drops off just as quick.  I've lost another couple of pounds, so down to 15st 7lb - 15st barrier next!  That reminds me I must book my hba1c test and see how it's going.

Sorry that you felt rough while away, but it sounds like it didn't spoil the holiday.

The cognitive impairment is a big worry for me as it can be permanent.  Also the psychiatrist has asked for a brain scan and dementia test.  I've been on a roller coaster of emotions with the thought of dementia.  There's been a lot of info lately on the news and in rugby and it seems like you're pretty much on your own with it.  You have to fund yourself and care homes are currently £1500.00 per week!
I've got a video call later with the brain injury specialist so I'l put all this to her and see what she says.  Yes I did read you can do brain training and if you repeatedly make demands on your brain, it forces it to re-wire.

It will be a big pull to give up my electronics if I have to.  I've spent years building up my kit, buying, selling and improving and everything I have now is top-notch.  Mind you. no point in hanging onto it if it's not used.  We'll see.

The dog's my step-son's.  I'm not a great fan of dogs, but this one's ok.  He's very friendly and bouncy lol.  They should have called him Tigger 

So you're having a reorganise?  Sounds like the holiday has done you some good 

Keep Smilin'

Steve X


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> I'm glad you enjoyed your hols - it sounds really relaxing.
> 
> It's a shame hubby's family never accepted you - families can be so small minded at times.  At least you can watch on the video link.
> 
> Well done for finishing the painting - with a bad back too!  It will look great once the carpet's down - something to look forward to.  Best of luck with the Bowel test results.  Let's hope they help.
> 
> Well done for losing a pound before your hols - I find if I go away and put a little on, it drops off just as quick.  I've lost another couple of pounds, so down to 15st 7lb - 15st barrier next!  That reminds me I must book my hba1c test and see how it's going.
> 
> Sorry that you felt rough while away, but it sounds like it didn't spoil the holiday.
> 
> The cognitive impairment is a big worry for me as it can be permanent.  Also the psychiatrist has asked for a brain scan and dementia test.  I've been on a roller coaster of emotions with the thought of dementia.  There's been a lot of info lately on the news and in rugby and it seems like you're pretty much on your own with it.  You have to fund yourself and care homes are currently £1500.00 per week!
> I've got a video call later with the brain injury specialist so I'l put all this to her and see what she says.  Yes I did read you can do brain training and if you repeatedly make demands on your brain, it forces it to re-wire.
> 
> It will be a big pull to give up my electronics if I have to.  I've spent years building up my kit, buying, selling and improving and everything I have now is top-notch.  Mind you. no point in hanging onto it if it's not used.  We'll see.
> 
> The dog's my step-son's.  I'm not a great fan of dogs, but this one's ok.  He's very friendly and bouncy lol.  They should have called him Tigger
> 
> So you're having a reorganise?  Sounds like the holiday has done you some good
> 
> Keep Smilin'
> 
> Steve X


Hi Steve,
Yes, it was very relaxing! We just enjoyed lots of quiet times and short strolls on the beach etc and it was so lovely. I've even broken my habit of coffee and cake now, I take a caffetiere with us and just have a drink whilst we are on our travels, it saves money too and so much nicer than some of the shop stuff. 

It is a shame the family didn't accept me. I had no malice towards them, I'm not good in groups and could be quieter but always friendly and pleasant and smiley etc but I agree I think they are small minded and it's up to them, I will be with hubby in spirit and he knows I will be there for him and watching on video live on the day.

Yes the stairs and landing will look good when the carpet is down, I will check the progress of the order tomorrow. 

The bowel surgery is almost a definite, I know I'm guessing with some of the things wrong at this stage, but there is no other way of helping what's wrong in one area than surgery and it will be quite major, but we will see what they say when I do see them, it's not an emergency type thing but will need doing. I'm open to what they have to offer.

You're doing brilliantly with your weight loss! No stopping you now! I agree, when you go away you put a little on but it does drop off often, so not weighing myself until the weekend and seeing then. I'm taking steps in the right direction. We are having date night tonight so that will include some wine and bit extra food but that is fine, I just want to enjoy a little while. I've felt a little stressed about things so this will be good. Keep me up to day about your Hba1c. 

Even though I felt rough whilst away I still made the most of each day and did things that were enjoyable and took trips out locally etc and loved it all. I just need to be aware of where toilets are etc and we know them at the places we visit so not so bad. 

I can imagine how concerning the cognitive impairment is for you! Good that you are getting fully tested in all areas so that they are being thorough so it will give an accurate outcome. Don't overthink the dementia, oftentimes it's just to rule it out, probably in your case it is the cognitive side of things through the stroke? Good they are checking everything... I've had the dementia test... I had that in March this year. Fund yourself with what exactly? You're not ready for a care home are you? Good you are asking lots of questions, keep doing that everywhere you go so you get answers. Oh yes you can re-wire your brain easily, I do it all of the time... it is like creating new habits of thoughts... it's just being persistent. Again, I'm not making light of your situation, but re-wiring is something I know about, as long as your brain will re-wire okay. You will only know by trying it out. You could try learning something new. Don't pressure yourself though. 

I know you love your electronics, but maybe if this isn't so doable for you now there will be something that is more doable and enjoyable that you haven't thought of yet? See first before you sell it all, and get answers.

Hahaha, the dog sounds great fun! Hahaha, Tigger sounds appropriate. I do love dogs... ours passed about 6 years ago, we loved him but wouldn't have another as we love to travel about freely and with me being the way I am it's more work for me etc so better perhaps not to. I do miss him though! Your stepson's dog sounds good company. 

The holiday has done me a lot of good! I have some clarity on what I want to do and re-organising and de-cluttering is the way forward for me right now. I've always been a very organised person so it comes naturally, but since being ill sometimes things build up a little so periodically I have a spruce and it all gets sorted and refreshed again. I love it! 

You keep smiling too! 

Samana


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> I'm glad you enjoyed your hols - it sounds really relaxing.
> 
> It's a shame hubby's family never accepted you - families can be so small minded at times.  At least you can watch on the video link.
> 
> Well done for finishing the painting - with a bad back too!  It will look great once the carpet's down - something to look forward to.  Best of luck with the Bowel test results.  Let's hope they help.
> 
> Well done for losing a pound before your hols - I find if I go away and put a little on, it drops off just as quick.  I've lost another couple of pounds, so down to 15st 7lb - 15st barrier next!  That reminds me I must book my hba1c test and see how it's going.
> 
> Sorry that you felt rough while away, but it sounds like it didn't spoil the holiday.
> 
> The cognitive impairment is a big worry for me as it can be permanent.  Also the psychiatrist has asked for a brain scan and dementia test.  I've been on a roller coaster of emotions with the thought of dementia.  There's been a lot of info lately on the news and in rugby and it seems like you're pretty much on your own with it.  You have to fund yourself and care homes are currently £1500.00 per week!
> I've got a video call later with the brain injury specialist so I'l put all this to her and see what she says.  Yes I did read you can do brain training and if you repeatedly make demands on your brain, it forces it to re-wire.
> 
> It will be a big pull to give up my electronics if I have to.  I've spent years building up my kit, buying, selling and improving and everything I have now is top-notch.  Mind you. no point in hanging onto it if it's not used.  We'll see.
> 
> The dog's my step-son's.  I'm not a great fan of dogs, but this one's ok.  He's very friendly and bouncy lol.  They should have called him Tigger
> 
> So you're having a reorganise?  Sounds like the holiday has done you some good
> 
> Keep Smilin'
> 
> Steve X


Hi Steve, 
Did you see my reply in other comment down below, or it might move above when I press post??


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

Sorry for not posting up for a long time - I've been asked to come off the bipolar drugs and have been having withdrawal symptoms, mostly lying on the sofa and watching the TV.  The worst is constant nausea so I got some tabs from the doc but they don't help much.  The withdrawal hopefully won't last too much longer but I'll try and check the thread each day to keep up with the gossip.

I hope you are doing well - let me know how you are.

On the bright side, the nausea has put me off food and I've been losing a couple of pounds a week lol.  I'm now 15st 1lb so almost breaking the 15st barrier   Thats 18lbs in 3 months since I was diagnosed as prediabetic so I'm well pleased!

I had my hba1c test last week and will get the results on Tuesday so with the weight loss and coming off Olanzapine, which can increase your blood sugar level, I'm hoping to reverse the diagnosis.  My hbac1 was only 42, so *just* prediabetic so just a point off at 41 would be good.

I've not been on a bike ride for some time due to feeling rough.  I guess it will be back to 1 mile per day when I start again, but that's ok.

Did you get your new carpet down?  How is the DIY going and your general health?

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> Sorry for not posting up for a long time - I've been asked to come off the bipolar drugs and have been having withdrawal symptoms, mostly lying on the sofa and watching the TV.  The worst is constant nausea so I got some tabs from the doc but they don't help much.  The withdrawal hopefully won't last too much longer but I'll try and check the thread each day to keep up with the gossip.
> 
> I hope you are doing well - let me know how you are.
> 
> On the bright side, the nausea has put me off food and I've been losing a couple of pounds a week lol.  I'm now 15st 1lb so almost breaking the 15st barrier   Thats 18lbs in 3 months since I was diagnosed as prediabetic so I'm well pleased!
> 
> I had my hba1c test last week and will get the results on Tuesday so with the weight loss and coming off Olanzapine, which can increase your blood sugar level, I'm hoping to reverse the diagnosis.  My hbac1 was only 42, so *just* prediabetic so just a point off at 41 would be good.
> 
> I've not been on a bike ride for some time due to feeling rough.  I guess it will be back to 1 mile per day when I start again, but that's ok.
> 
> Did you get your new carpet down?  How is the DIY going and your general health?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve, 
Oh no sorry to hear you have been unwell. I did wonder but thought I would just check in periodically to see if you were around and I had missed you on the forum etc. No rush to reply, you must take care of your health. I know you are not at your best and need to rest etc and take care. 

There is no need to apologise at all, I was just concerned, I even thought maybe you had decided to stop posting. Totally fine if you had it's your choice. 

Do what feels good with yourself with checking on messages. Take rest and do nothing when you feel like it. It's no fun with nausea, I know it well. I hope that eases very soon and things settle down. Withdrawal symptoms aren't good from meds. 

There is loads happening with me! Did you remember the group I'm on? Well a friend of mine passed away on that and the leader of the group kept her profile open and her husband came into our group area and like the quotes I had posted but for me it was the fact he may have been looking at very private stuff that I had shared with the leader of the group to handle and he had been looking at it. The leader of the group put it all on me saying he was being courteous of me and leaving her profile open so that I would feel close to her when she passed. All very weird! He didn't say sorry, or take responsibility and played down the importance of the information I had submitted. So moving forward I can no longer feel that I can post any sensitive stuff on there as he says he can promise that someone else won't see it. So saving for the face to face sessions or working on it myself. I may leave eventually. 

I've been doing loads of decluttering and on social media too... from this lots of things and come to me and doing a lot of wellness, well being and gentle yoga stuff plus made other new connections and reconnected with lovely people. I'm doing lots of things that feel good for me at the moment or that are about to start for a few weeks. 

Wow, your weight is coming down beautifully! You have done well and will feel better I guess from it? I have lost another 1lb and due to weigh myself tomorrow. I'm not sure I will have lost it as we had my daughter's partner's 30th birthday celebration last night... they go to Italy next week. 

On that note... he asked my permission to ask her to marry him! Hahaha! 

Not sure if you are aware I have the Neurologist appt on 21st November and I have two CT scans on the 16th November as well as a GP appt on that day too. I also have my Covid booster on the 22nd too. 

Ooh hopefully you will just tip the scales and you will no longer be pre-diabetic! I will have everything crossed for you on Tuesday. All the very best, please let me know. 

It's understandable that you have not been on the bike for a while now and you can pick that up when you're ready no rush, your health is more important first. All in good time. 

Did I mention hubby lost his sister recently and they had the funeral just over a week ago. That went as well as could be expected. 
The carpet was due to be fitted last Thursday, but when the fitter opened it there were fault lines in it so he sent it back and re-ordered a new one which will be with him this week. It's fine we have things going on so as long as that gets done soon we'll be fine. 

Catch up on other things soon. 

Please don't rush, it is so lovely to hear from you though but am sorry to hear you've not been well. Look after yourself and take it easy that's important. 

Samana


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

Thanks for your reply.  Yes, the nausea is a bugger - it's all day every day which is a bit deilitating.  Hope it goes soon lol.

That's weird about the group.  I would have thought that privacy would be at the forefront of their minds.  I suppose that's the down side of the Internet - you never know where your personal info will end up.

It sounds like you're feeling quite well with all your decluttering and social media stuff.  You've got the bull by the horns!

Bummer about the carpet - hope they get a repalcement as promised this week.  I'm sure you'll appreciate it all the more when it does arrive!

Yes you did tell me about Hubby's sister and I'm glad the funeral went as well as can be expected.  Please pass on my regards to your hubby and I hope he's doing OK.  Loss like that can take some time to adjust to.

Yes, I'm very pleased about the weight loss.  I'm calling it the 'nausea plan'   I can reccommend it to anybody lol.

I've done pretty much nothing for weeks so I've decided to set small goals every day.  One is to post up here, another is to wash up and the third is to go for a walk each day as I must have become very unfit.  So that's  a start.

Best of luck with your neurologist appointment and CT scans.  I've got an MRI brain scan on the 13th Nov but I don't think they'll find anything  Seriously though, it's to check for signs of dementia so I'm pretty nervous, but one day at a time eh?

Th th th that's all folks!


Take care both  


Cheers

Steve


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> Thanks for your reply.  Yes, the nausea is a bugger - it's all day every day which is a bit deilitating.  Hope it goes soon lol.
> 
> That's weird about the group.  I would have thought that privacy would be at the forefront of their minds.  I suppose that's the down side of the Internet - you never know where your personal info will end up.
> 
> It sounds like you're feeling quite well with all your decluttering and social media stuff.  You've got the bull by the horns!
> 
> Bummer about the carpet - hope they get a repalcement as promised this week.  I'm sure you'll appreciate it all the more when it does arrive!
> 
> Yes you did tell me about Hubby's sister and I'm glad the funeral went as well as can be expected.  Please pass on my regards to your hubby and I hope he's doing OK.  Loss like that can take some time to adjust to.
> 
> Yes, I'm very pleased about the weight loss.  I'm calling it the 'nausea plan'   I can reccommend it to anybody lol.
> 
> I've done pretty much nothing for weeks so I've decided to set small goals every day.  One is to post up here, another is to wash up and the third is to go for a walk each day as I must have become very unfit.  So that's  a start.
> 
> Best of luck with your neurologist appointment and CT scans.  I've got an MRI brain scan on the 13th Nov but I don't think they'll find anything  Seriously though, it's to check for signs of dementia so I'm pretty nervous, but one day at a time eh?
> 
> Th th th that's all folks!
> 
> 
> Take care both
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve, 
So sorry to hear about how bad the nausea is for you, I can understand how it feels as I do get it regularly too but for a different reason and have meds for it. Can you have anything to help with that? How are you doing today? It's not nice to be feeling sick all of the time! 

Yes I've mentioned it to a handful of people and they have all said the same thing that it's weird and shouldn't have happened. He didn't take responsibility or apologise and so I feel a bit let down. I will get over it and just not post anything in detail.

I do feel like I've had a good clear out and things are moving forward nicely. Still all health stuff to deal with but that is flowing better with appts coming up etc so all happening and the nice stuff I want is happening too. So it's all taking shape bit by bit. One step at a time. 

Yes a bit irritating about the carpet but I do hope it arrives with the fitter this week and gets fitted soon. I will definitely appreciate it more when it's fitted you're right. Better than faulty carpet hahaha.  

Thank you I will pass on your kind wishes to my hubby. He is doing okay, we talk about his sister and think that helps him. I lost a friend a few weeks ago and already her husband is looking for a wife and mother for their child... I'm still getting over the loss of my friend. I guess everyone is different but still feel that is too soon after losing her. His decision I guess though. 

Hahaha, The Nausea Plan... hahaha, you certainly lose weight fast! Hahaha. Not so much fun though I'm guessing, I hope things ease for you soon. Is it just the meds leaving your system that you are waiting for? 

Great goals! That is getting you moving and interacting with people too, great idea. Just take things gently. Each day can be different so don't be hard on yourself. 

Good you are getting the MRI, even though you are feeling nervous it will be good to find out where you are at. Best sooner than later or it could be something they can do something about and best to find out now, that's how I see things. I do understand your concern. Let me know how it goes. One day at a time 

Hahaha, more soon! Take good care and take it easy 

Best wishes to you both

Samana


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

Yes it's a drag as it's all day every day.  I googled it and nausea is a common side effect of Olanzapine withdrawal.  I got some tablets for the nausea from the doc and they help a little, but it's still there.  I guess I have to put up with it until it fades away.

Sorry to hear about you losing your friend.  I think you're right it's his decision how fast he moves on as different people process grief in different ways,

It's good your hubby is able to talk with you about the loss of his sister.  I'm sure that will help him a lot.

Yes if it is dementia, thay can slow it down if you catch it early so fingers crossed.....  I read on the alzheimer's site that theres a 25% chance of stroke survivors going on to develop dementia so hopefully I'll be in the other 75%

I bought a lottery ticket last night for tonight.  I'm hoping to with 59 million but we'll see 

That's all for now.  Take care

Steve


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> Yes it's a drag as it's all day every day.  I googled it and nausea is a common side effect of Olanzapine withdrawal.  I got some tablets for the nausea from the doc and they help a little, but it's still there.  I guess I have to put up with it until it fades away.
> 
> Sorry to hear about you losing your friend.  I think you're right it's his decision how fast he moves on as different people process grief in different ways,
> 
> It's good your hubby is able to talk with you about the loss of his sister.  I'm sure that will help him a lot.
> 
> Yes if it is dementia, thay can slow it down if you catch it early so fingers crossed.....  I read on the alzheimer's site that theres a 25% chance of stroke survivors going on to develop dementia so hopefully I'll be in the other 75%
> 
> I bought a lottery ticket last night for tonight.  I'm hoping to with 59 million but we'll see
> 
> That's all for now.  Take care
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve, 
Aaw I'm sorry it probably feels like it's never ending for you with the sick feeling. Suddenly it will start to get better I hope. I know it can take a month for some to get out of your system. Perhaps with the sickness meds that will help as the others leave your system.

I'm just slowly getting used to not interacting with my friend. She lived in France and we had a video call every week and coffee online and put the world to rights. I miss all that we shared and planned etc she was only 35. 

Yes it's lovely that hubby can share about his sister when he wants to. I think it's important not to suppress emotions and to let them out. He seems like he's handling it well though, they hadn't seen each other for a while but it was still a shock. 

I'm hoping you are in the 75% of the stroke people who do not get dementia too! Let me know how things are going with that. Stay as positive as you can and you are setting tasks for yourself too which is great. 

At least my gastro things are moving with the two CT scans planned in a couple of weeks... not sure which team ordered them though, but can find out at the time. Key thing is something is happening and I'm very grateful for that. 

I'm starting a gentle 30 day yoga challenge today for Samaritans... I have been warming up for it the last few days and enjoying some gentle mental health yoga sessions. 

Ooh all the best with the winning numbers on your lottery ticket! 

I'm doing some more research around my health re connection from brain to gut... think I will learn a lot and maybe the neurologist may see the connection too. We'll see soon. 

Doing lots of different things at the moment and looking to paint a couple of pebbles soon and prepare for our Christmas holiday. 

Get plenty of rest and take good care x

Samana


----------



## Leadinglights

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> Yes it's a drag as it's all day every day.  I googled it and nausea is a common side effect of Olanzapine withdrawal.  I got some tablets for the nausea from the doc and they help a little, but it's still there.  I guess I have to put up with it until it fades away.
> 
> Sorry to hear about you losing your friend.  I think you're right it's his decision how fast he moves on as different people process grief in different ways,
> 
> It's good your hubby is able to talk with you about the loss of his sister.  I'm sure that will help him a lot.
> 
> Yes if it is dementia, thay can slow it down if you catch it early so fingers crossed.....  I read on the alzheimer's site that theres a 25% chance of stroke survivors going on to develop dementia so hopefully I'll be in the other 75%
> 
> I bought a lottery ticket last night for tonight.  I'm hoping to with 59 million but we'll see
> 
> That's all for now.  Take care
> 
> Steve


Have you tried travel sickness pills for your nausea. 
Some people find ginger helps.


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

Well, good news!  The nausea has almost gone this morning - hopefully that's the end of it!  Yes a lady on 111 suggested ginger drinks/biscuits.

I'm so sorry about your friend - 35 is no age.  I'm sure it's left a hole in your life.

I'm glad things are moving for you health wise - sometimes it seems like forever doesn't it?

Best of luck with your research - I like to find out as much as I can too.  If you do some pebbles, don't forget to post piccies up!  

I actually feel normal today which is a bit of a treat lol  

Keep Smilin'

Steve X


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

How are you today?  I'm feeling much better as the nausea has quietened down a lot   We've had some good news, Vicki my stepdaughter is pregnant and she had a scan on Sunday and confirmed it's a girl!  We were so chuffed.  The due date is her birthday on 24th April so that will be quite a day for her!  Her partner was complaining he would have to buy 2 lots of presents 

Jan's out now in Ashford as there is a meeting with the midwife.

Just a quickie to say hi 

Cheers

Steve

ps I didn't win the lottery - not even 1 number! :-(


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> How are you today?  I'm feeling much better as the nausea has quietened down a lot   We've had some good news, Vicki my stepdaughter is pregnant and she had a scan on Sunday and confirmed it's a girl!  We were so chuffed.  The due date is her birthday on 24th April so that will be quite a day for her!  Her partner was complaining he would have to buy 2 lots of presents
> 
> Jan's out now in Ashford as there is a meeting with the midwife.
> 
> Just a quickie to say hi
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve
> 
> ps I didn't win the lottery - not even 1 number! :-(


Hi Steve,

Sorry I've not replied I didn't get a notification and look and only saw the other message from the another member in the week and not these, so I must have looked on Tuesday. 

So glad to hear you are feeling much better that the nausea has eased now. Now you have mentioned biscuits I used to have rich tea when I had an ulcer and that eased the nausea, sorry I didn't recall that it may have helped sooner. 

Wow! I'm so pleased for your good new with Vicki being pregnant that's wonderful! Aaw you're going to have a granddaughter. Hahaha, interesting timing of the two birthdays together hahaha. Yes it will be an expensive gift time for daddy and husband hahaha. 

I'm doing okay thanks, I'm doing some gentle sitting yoga for mental health, it can be a bit challenging at times but just do what I can and am enjoying taking part. Doing it as part of the Samaritans November but not getting donations just more being part of something. I'm loving the interactions and supporting others through it. 

Aaw never mind about the lottery you are very rich in your news and life anyway remember that in all you already have. 

You will have to forgive me if ever I repeat things and have already told you as my memory isn't so great at all, I can't remember what I have told you or not. 

I am still getting over the loss of my friend yes, but remember her fondly and thinking more of our lovely times we spent now and sending love to her, it's becoming more softer. I do miss her though. 

I have so much lovely stuff coming into my life though now and after the incident on the private group I told you about that? I have found that many other things that I am wanting in life are flowing to me easily and starting to find new ways and looking into researching health stuff to and wellness and will start some meditation and other things over time. 

I have two CT scans on 16th November for abdomen and renal but not sure which team requested them, so will need to find that out when I go. As now I with two teams at Manchester. I live in Wales and need to go there as they are more specialised in more complex cases. Good that things are moving on now. 

I'm looking to create a couple more pebbles soon as gifts so will post when I do. Currently I'm doing the yoga and wellness and wellbeing courses etc and there is quite a bit but it's all lovely but that is taking up a lot of time. 

Yes I love to research things too, it's good to have a background and as much knowledge about things as you can.

Aaw so glad you are feeling normal again, so happy for you, it's not nice when you feel miserable because you feel ill daily

I'll keep a check on messages for now, not sure why I didn't get a notification it does that sometimes. 

Have a lovely weekend both of you

Samana x


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

That's fine - I think the same as you - just reply when you can.  It's just chit-chat so no pressure  

Thanks for the biccie tip - I'll get some rich tea one later as the ginger nuts don't seem to help.  Mind you, the nausea is only in the mornings now so I might have a pregnancy test  

It sounds like the yoga is doing you some good - also supporting others too!  I think when you help others, you help yourself too.  It doesn't do your self esteem any harm does it?  I've done quite a bit of voluntary work in the past.  When I feel a bit better I'm planning to do some more.  I was a volunteer driver for a while, taking elderly people to hospital appointments, the hairdressers etc.  I really enjoyed the chats and everyone has  a story.  Then I worked for a guinea pig sanctuary doing mostly woodwork, fixing pens/runs etc.

It's good you've got your scans soon.  Gosh Wales to Manchester - what's that about 4 hours?  Will you stay over to break it up or do the whole lot in one day? Best of luck with it.

It sounds like you're getting over the private group incident.  You clearly have a very optimistic outlook which is a great skill.  It will see you through all sorts.


Don't worry about saying things twice - with my memory too, it helps!  

I wish you luck coming to terms with the loss of your friend.  As I'm sure you know, it will take some time, just be kind to yourself in the meantime.

Yes, do post up your pebbles when you've finished yoga-ing they are lovely to see.

We're over the moon at Vicki being pregnant.  She had a number of miscarriages before, which was all very traumatic but all seems well this time.  She's my partner in crime as she has a lot of morning sickness so obviously we are looking after her as best we can.  I went to a couple of the scans and it was amazing - made it all very real.  Can't wait to have another grandaughter!


That's all for now - keep the yoga up!  


Cheers

Steve X


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> That's fine - I think the same as you - just reply when you can.  It's just chit-chat so no pressure
> 
> Thanks for the biccie tip - I'll get some rich tea one later as the ginger nuts don't seem to help.  Mind you, the nausea is only in the mornings now so I might have a pregnancy test
> 
> It sounds like the yoga is doing you some good - also supporting others too!  I think when you help others, you help yourself too.  It doesn't do your self esteem any harm does it?  I've done quite a bit of voluntary work in the past.  When I feel a bit better I'm planning to do some more.  I was a volunteer driver for a while, taking elderly people to hospital appointments, the hairdressers etc.  I really enjoyed the chats and everyone has  a story.  Then I worked for a guinea pig sanctuary doing mostly woodwork, fixing pens/runs etc.
> 
> It's good you've got your scans soon.  Gosh Wales to Manchester - what's that about 4 hours?  Will you stay over to break it up or do the whole lot in one day? Best of luck with it.
> 
> It sounds like you're getting over the private group incident.  You clearly have a very optimistic outlook which is a great skill.  It will see you through all sorts.
> 
> 
> Don't worry about saying things twice - with my memory too, it helps!
> 
> I wish you luck coming to terms with the loss of your friend.  As I'm sure you know, it will take some time, just be kind to yourself in the meantime.
> 
> Yes, do post up your pebbles when you've finished yoga-ing they are lovely to see.
> 
> We're over the moon at Vicki being pregnant.  She had a number of miscarriages before, which was all very traumatic but all seems well this time.  She's my partner in crime as she has a lot of morning sickness so obviously we are looking after her as best we can.  I went to a couple of the scans and it was amazing - made it all very real.  Can't wait to have another grandaughter!
> 
> 
> That's all for now - keep the yoga up!
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve X


Hi Steve, 
Yes that's totally fine I agree, just reply when ever is convenient for you. It's lovely to chat the way we do and lovely we have no pressure. 

I got my notification for this message but not sure what happened with the last one?!

Hahaha, maybe get a pregnancy test too! Hahaha! Perhaps it's phantom symptoms with your step daughter? Hahaha. 

I'm loving doing the yoga and like I say it's gentle and sitting down mostly so it's easier for me and doable. I just ease off on any bits that are a bit too taxing and do my best. I see it that I'm participating. I love to support and encourage others, I think that is my passion in life. That's right it doesn't do your self esteem any harm. That's lovely that you have done a lot of volutary work in the past. I have done quite a lot too, it's so rewarding to help others. Aaw that will be lovely for you to do some more when you are ready. Ooh a volunteer driver is well saught after these days in many services. That's a great way to connect with people. Oh I love the guinea pig sanctuary work, that was a good one too! You will easily find something. 

Yes Wales to Manchester... it's just under two hours as we live in the North so not too bad, so it will be a long day but not staying over but the staff there and consultants have been brilliant. I think at some point I will need some surgery, not urgent but necessary as what I have won't correct itself. Thanks for your good wishes. 

Well I'm getting over the private group incident in the way that I've made my concerns heard... I didn't get an apology he made it that it was all about me, no big deal that people could see my deeply sensitive private information and I was being over sensitive... basically he didn't take responsibility either for his group... there is still and undercurrent on his part... I'm just being the adult and getting on with things for now and seeing where it goes...

...so on the back of that I'm doing more work in other areas and building new foundations for myself and things are just flowing to me from other areas really easily in areas I love and so many of them and making new connections and this has just been in 10 days so we'll see what happens. I'm just enjoying all I'm doing and going with it all. Learning new ways and tips in many areas right now and it's great! Yes, I do have a very optimistic approach, and yes I do have my dark days at times but I do find my way back usually. This time I'm finding things I've never found before. Friends of mine said I should start my own group... I might when the time is right... I'm enjoying just going on with and learning new things right now and doing my wellness and all the things I am and loving it!

I do get conscious about my memory. Thank you for that. I don't want to appear repetitive and especially now as I'm quite excited about all I'm doing so may go on a bit at times. Hahaha, sorry about that! I'm just enjoying myself in new ways. 

I'm just being gentle with losing my friend. She was a lovely lady. Yes it will take time and her husband is already looking for a new soulmate and changed his profile page and put a long request for new wife and mother to their son... each to their own i guess but all within 6 weeks of her passing... I'm still healing, and don't get it! I still get tearful that we can't have the conversations we had before. 

Hahaha, I think the yoga may stay and do different versions maybe, I'm dabbling as I go with many things now and may just mix my days up a bit. I will definitely post my creations hahaha. 

I must try to check if this site works on my phone as whilst we are away my messages may be shorter but will message if I can get it fully set up on there. Or you may get 4 weeks of peace hahaha... joy he says! Hahaha! I think it will be easy but I'm not the techyest person!

I'm so pleased about your new re Vicki and think you are having sympathy symptoms too! Hahaha. Aaw bless! Yes all is going well this time and no doubt you are looking after her well. Aaw it will be so beautiful and yes it is amazing and very real! So happy for you all!

I'll be doing some meditation again soon. I did train to do it several years ago and picking it up again as I've connected with someone and doing some other things around food and health so think that will benefit me now moving forward. 

I had a beautiful yoga session a short while ago and have the group where the incident happened later on a Mastermind. 

Have a lovely weekend what ever you are doing

Samana x


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

Yes I enjoy our chats too.  It's good to chew the fat.  Have you checked your spam?  Maybe the messages  are finding their way in there?

I don't mind a few phantom pregnancy symptoms, but I don't want to have a baby.  Not wimping out, but I don't think I'm built for it   Jan says I'm not pregnant, but she's only guessing as she's not medically trained 

The yoga sounds very beneficial for you. Have you ever thought of being a counsellor or working for the Samaritans?  I think you'd be really good at it and enjoy it. I used to be a counsellor many years ago at a walk-in centre in Birmingham.  We used to do face-to-face and telephone counselling.  I found it really rewarding.  I saw the ad in the paper for a counselling course for £25.00 and if you got accepted into the centre, you got your £25.00 back.

Meditation sounds good.  My main method of relaxing is to listen to music with my headphones on.  The headphones are the most expensive ones I have ever bought at £200.00 but they are really nice quality and noise cancelling so I can dissapear into the music.  I'll probably have a session later on today.

Don't worry about posting up while you're away.  I'll still be here.  I'll probably just post up short messages to keep up the routine.

As I said, don't worry about saying things twice - with my memory it's a bonus!

Jan's off to Croydon for a few days so it will be quiet here.  She works as a lay member for the Industrial Tribunal service and due to the train issues, she'll be stopping over.  The party starts at 8:00pm tonight 

It's 1 week today for my brain scan. (eek!).  What's that old joke? 'I had a brain scan but they didn't find anything' 

You both have a good weekend too


Cheers

Steve X


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> Yes I enjoy our chats too.  It's good to chew the fat.  Have you checked your spam?  Maybe the messages  are finding their way in there?
> 
> I don't mind a few phantom pregnancy symptoms, but I don't want to have a baby.  Not wimping out, but I don't think I'm built for it   Jan says I'm not pregnant, but she's only guessing as she's not medically trained
> 
> The yoga sounds very beneficial for you. Have you ever thought of being a counsellor or working for the Samaritans?  I think you'd be really good at it and enjoy it. I used to be a counsellor many years ago at a walk-in centre in Birmingham.  We used to do face-to-face and telephone counselling.  I found it really rewarding.  I saw the ad in the paper for a counselling course for £25.00 and if you got accepted into the centre, you got your £25.00 back.
> 
> Meditation sounds good.  My main method of relaxing is to listen to music with my headphones on.  The headphones are the most expensive ones I have ever bought at £200.00 but they are really nice quality and noise cancelling so I can dissapear into the music.  I'll probably have a session later on today.
> 
> Don't worry about posting up while you're away.  I'll still be here.  I'll probably just post up short messages to keep up the routine.
> 
> As I said, don't worry about saying things twice - with my memory it's a bonus!
> 
> Jan's off to Croydon for a few days so it will be quiet here.  She works as a lay member for the Industrial Tribunal service and due to the train issues, she'll be stopping over.  The party starts at 8:00pm tonight
> 
> It's 1 week today for my brain scan. (eek!).  What's that old joke? 'I had a brain scan but they didn't find anything'
> 
> You both have a good weekend too
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve X


Hi Steve,

That's great I enjoy our chats too. I have checked my spam yes but not nothing. Not sure why it happens sometimes, but I got a notification today. 

Hahaha, phantom pregnancy symptoms... you may soon get tired and yes I can understand why you might not want the giving birth part hahaha. I do agree you won't have the body parts for that too hahaha. 

Absolutely the yoga is lovely and enjoying doing all I can and they allow for it and make suggestions if you can't quite stretch as far etc too. I'm looking into other variations too and already found some to try after these and follow on with in my next phase. 

With regards to the counsellor, I am actually a life coach... I trained and did counselling training... not years etc but plenty and NLP and EFT training and adviser training too. Plus worked in that field and in fact I was in the process of setting up as a Life Coach and working full time doing a daily very stressful but great job but burned out doing too much and never recovered. I'm looking to feel the best I can and be as well as I can now and enjoying life is my focus. So many wonderful gentle things are coming though that I'm so happy. 

Working for The Samaritans might not be a bad idea actually, I do get exhausted but it's something to think about for another time. Several friends of mind have said about starting a group of my own and helping others etc it's certainly something to think about and I am finding I am taking steps and did my first Zoom a couple of weeks ago and that's a first for me! 

Oh great you used to be a counsellor! I can understand how rewarding you found that. It would be lovely to have a reassuring voice on the other end of the phone at your time of need, I know I've felt that too in the past. The ad you saw sounds interesting was that recent? 

I trained in meditation and got really good quickly at it. Not blowing my own trumpet but I just flew with it and reached levels it takes others a long time to get to and you only know by experiencing it in how you explain it. It was an amazing experience and can recreate it too. So uplifting and enlightening! It's very soothing and creates a deep peace within. Great that you enjoy your music and can lose yourself in that. The headphones sound amazing and very expensive hahaha. That's great though they do the job and you have no distractions at all and can be in total enjoyment, that's wonderful. 

I'm away for a month so wanted to just drop a message even if not a full one. I know what you mean though you will still be here when I'm back hahaha. I do love our messages, it's so easy going and no pressure and I really like that. 

Haha, my memory is terrible haha. I'm just going with it though now and saying things twice possibly haha. I felt upset about it before but not getting so wound up now, my friends understand and it's not a big deal but will be good to find out what's going on. I know you can understand that. 

Ooh, yes soon be party time for you! Oh lovely that Jan is staying over that will be less travelling for Jan. It's good that she keeps her hand in and still does some of what she enjoys. 

Not long until your brain scan now. No doubt they will find you have a BRAIN hahaha. Hahaha, they may not find anything though hahaha. 

Enjoy your quiet evening and time you will miss Jan


Samana x


----------



## picitup

Samana said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> That's great I enjoy our chats too. I have checked my spam yes but not nothing. Not sure why it happens sometimes, but I got a notification today.
> 
> Hahaha, phantom pregnancy symptoms... you may soon get tired and yes I can understand why you might not want the giving birth part hahaha. I do agree you won't have the body parts for that too hahaha.
> 
> Absolutely the yoga is lovely and enjoying doing all I can and they allow for it and make suggestions if you can't quite stretch as far etc too. I'm looking into other variations too and already found some to try after these and follow on with in my next phase.
> 
> With regards to the counsellor, I am actually a life coach... I trained and did counselling training... not years etc but plenty and NLP and EFT training and adviser training too. Plus worked in that field and in fact I was in the process of setting up as a Life Coach and working full time doing a daily very stressful but great job but burned out doing too much and never recovered. I'm looking to feel the best I can and be as well as I can now and enjoying life is my focus. So many wonderful gentle things are coming though that I'm so happy.
> 
> Working for The Samaritans might not be a bad idea actually, I do get exhausted but it's something to think about for another time. Several friends of mind have said about starting a group of my own and helping others etc it's certainly something to think about and I am finding I am taking steps and did my first Zoom a couple of weeks ago and that's a first for me!
> 
> Oh great you used to be a counsellor! I can understand how rewarding you found that. It would be lovely to have a reassuring voice on the other end of the phone at your time of need, I know I've felt that too in the past. The ad you saw sounds interesting was that recent?
> 
> I trained in meditation and got really good quickly at it. Not blowing my own trumpet but I just flew with it and reached levels it takes others a long time to get to and you only know by experiencing it in how you explain it. It was an amazing experience and can recreate it too. So uplifting and enlightening! It's very soothing and creates a deep peace within. Great that you enjoy your music and can lose yourself in that. The headphones sound amazing and very expensive hahaha. That's great though they do the job and you have no distractions at all and can be in total enjoyment, that's wonderful.
> 
> I'm away for a month so wanted to just drop a message even if not a full one. I know what you mean though you will still be here when I'm back hahaha. I do love our messages, it's so easy going and no pressure and I really like that.
> 
> Haha, my memory is terrible haha. I'm just going with it though now and saying things twice possibly haha. I felt upset about it before but not getting so wound up now, my friends understand and it's not a big deal but will be good to find out what's going on. I know you can understand that.
> 
> Ooh, yes soon be party time for you! Oh lovely that Jan is staying over that will be less travelling for Jan. It's good that she keeps her hand in and still does some of what she enjoys.
> 
> Not long until your brain scan now. No doubt they will find you have a BRAIN hahaha. Hahaha, they may not find anything though hahaha.
> 
> Enjoy your quiet evening and time you will miss Jan
> 
> 
> Samana x


Hi Samana

That's weird.  Maybe get in touch with diabetes.org help?  It's funny it works sometimes and not others.

I guess I'm not surprised you're a trained counsellor.  It shows in your caring and thoughtful attitute in your messages.  Maybe when some of your health issues are addressed you may feel like contacting the Samaritans?  Softly softly eh?

Fantastic you're getting on so well with your yoga.  It sounds very rewarding.  Can you touch your ear with your elbow yet? 

Best of luck with your memory.  I think that's the right way do deal with it.  Address what you can and accept what you can't fix.  I'm sure your friends don't think any less of you.

Yes it was quiet without Jan and I did miss her.  absence makes the heart.....

Yes it's my scan tomorrow in Canterbury  I'm going to ask how long it takes to get the results so I can chase when I need to.  For some crazy reason, I've been singing 'There's a hole in my brain dear Liza, dear Liza....'  Must have a warped sense of humour.

I've still got the nausea (yawn).  I've tried 2 different sets of tablets from the doc and bought some travel sickness tablets which seemed to work last night so fingers crossed.

Oh, and a bit of good news!  My hba1c was 39 so no longer prediabetic and my blood pressure is now normal.  18lbs in 3 months lol.  I feel a great sense of achievement.


Keep Smilin'

Cheers

Steve X


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> That's weird.  Maybe get in touch with diabetes.org help?  It's funny it works sometimes and not others.
> 
> I guess I'm not surprised you're a trained counsellor.  It shows in your caring and thoughtful attitute in your messages.  Maybe when some of your health issues are addressed you may feel like contacting the Samaritans?  Softly softly eh?
> 
> Fantastic you're getting on so well with your yoga.  It sounds very rewarding.  Can you touch your ear with your elbow yet?
> 
> Best of luck with your memory.  I think that's the right way do deal with it.  Address what you can and accept what you can't fix.  I'm sure your friends don't think any less of you.
> 
> Yes it was quiet without Jan and I did miss her.  absence makes the heart.....
> 
> Yes it's my scan tomorrow in Canterbury  I'm going to ask how long it takes to get the results so I can chase when I need to.  For some crazy reason, I've been singing 'There's a hole in my brain dear Liza, dear Liza....'  Must have a warped sense of humour.
> 
> I've still got the nausea (yawn).  I've tried 2 different sets of tablets from the doc and bought some travel sickness tablets which seemed to work last night so fingers crossed.
> 
> Oh, and a bit of good news!  My hba1c was 39 so no longer prediabetic and my blood pressure is now normal.  18lbs in 3 months lol.  I feel a great sense of achievement.
> 
> 
> Keep Smilin'
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve X


Hi Steve, 

Yes, I will have to get in touch with the admin part of the diabetes group, not sure exactly who as never done it before in case I am missing something to get reminders. I got this one today, but it can be random and they never go into my Spam folder. 

Haha, aaw that's sweet thank you. I have loved my trainings through the years. I don't have a degree or anything but do have various trainings. I was also a nurse many years ago too. Yes if some of my health issues ease then anything is possible from anywhere to do some coaching even online with people in my own little group it has been suggested. For now like you say softly softly does it as I'm enjoying lots of wellness ideas and planning those into my days and weeks etc and lots more to come and loving it. 

The yoga is going well, I just keep doing what I can. Yes it is helping me do some stretches and learning to release my emotions too. Hahaha, I don't think I'll ever touch my ear with my elbow hahaha. 

How are you feeling? I know the nausea is still giving you issues which is a pain. I hope that goes away completely very soon. Good you have found something that you can get some relief for now at least. 

Thanks re my memory, I keep working on learning new things and research. I always forget who I have told things to though. I'm really terrible and forget where I'm driving to and which direction. It's okay though I just accept it and do what I can to expand it and re-wire it and let go of the rest. I hope the neurologist might say something useful in just over a week's time. My friends are great they really support me and understand. 

Aaw, Jan is back now though? I knew you would miss her and sure she has missed you too. 

How did your scan go, was that on Friday as not sure which day you messaged? The notification came through on Saturday so tomorrow would be Sunday or do you mean Monday. Either way let me know if you hear anything. There isn't a hole in your brain though is there?

That's great news about your Hba1c, wow credit to you! Congratulations you have done really well and it's paid off for you. 39 is a really great score. You've done so well with your weight will you carry on with that? You should have a great sense of achievement. You've come a long way! So so pleased! Will you still message here or stop now? 

I still am working on tweaking my diet each day and doing my best. since I had a 'stuck' episode over a week ago I've not got back to normal yet and been very sore so have to work with that too which feels like Gastritis as the food stayed in my stomach for about 12 hours and I was in agony to get it to move. I had to use coca cola in the end to use bit like drain cleaner it kind of bubbles it up and disturbs it. But used that after the first couple of hours but took another 10 hours at least go move. Sorry about the description but best way to explain. 

I have a bit of good news my daughter went to Italy with her partner who is from there and he proposed and she said YES. Hahaha. The engaged couple returned home late last night to their him about an hour from me. 

Have a lovely Sunday together

Samana x


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

I think your approach to life is exactly right.  I had some occupational therapy some years ago after a long spell of low mood.  She was great and told me if a job was overwhelming, cut it in half and if it's still too hard, cut it in half again.  This has been a skill set I've used time and time again and benefitted greatly.  I'll always owe her a debt of gratitude.

One the same note I think I'm beginning to feel better.  The nausea is still there, but the travel sickness tablets seem to work.  They take a couple of hours, but that's fine.  I'm beginning to plan things, but with no time scales.  I'd like to get fit again, so the plan is to go for a walk each day as a starter and when I'm ready, start with the 1 mile a day on the bike.  Also I'm going to try and take better care of my health, I need to book a covid jab and have a missing filling (not painful) and a clicky jaw so a trip to the dentist is in order.  I used to really enjoy metal detecting.  I had a cheap detector but am a member of a club and won  a £200.00 voucher.  I never win anything lol.  I spent the voucher on a really nice detector and have yet to use it.  It's quite relaxing walking along the beach and digging things up.  If ever you're short of rusty nails and screws, I'm your man  Still, that gold jewel encrusted viking crown won't find itself will it? 
It's not bad exercise either - find something, squat and dig, stand and pinpoint again, squat and dig......  I've never had any big finds, although I found £4.00 in coins once, a badly corroded watch and a deceptively heavy bit of rock which I suspect is from a meteorite.

Yes I'm well pleased with the diet and results.  During a time when I was doing almost nothing, I managed to lose the weight.  I suppose dieting is actually NOT doing something, so that fits.  I'll carry on dieting until I'm around 13st which I think will be the right weight for me.  I'll not start on refined sugars again as I've not missed them so that will help. Yes I'll carry on posting up.  I enjoy our chats and feel I've made friend 

Your stuck episode sounds uncomfortable.  Good job you found coke (the drink I hope!) to get things moving.  Don't worry about the description as after 3 kids and 63 years, I'm not phased easily.

That is good news about your daughter and her fiance.  A nice bit of family news.  Congratulations to them both!


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

I just went out on an errand and realised I hadn't answered a couple of your questions.  The scan is today (Sunday) and I don't think I have a hole in my brain, it's just a joke bout the scan.  I'll let you know if there are any bits missing  

Keep Smilin' and hi to hub

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> I think your approach to life is exactly right.  I had some occupational therapy some years ago after a long spell of low mood.  She was great and told me if a job was overwhelming, cut it in half and if it's still too hard, cut it in half again.  This has been a skill set I've used time and time again and benefitted greatly.  I'll always owe her a debt of gratitude.
> 
> One the same note I think I'm beginning to feel better.  The nausea is still there, but the travel sickness tablets seem to work.  They take a couple of hours, but that's fine.  I'm beginning to plan things, but with no time scales.  I'd like to get fit again, so the plan is to go for a walk each day as a starter and when I'm ready, start with the 1 mile a day on the bike.  Also I'm going to try and take better care of my health, I need to book a covid jab and have a missing filling (not painful) and a clicky jaw so a trip to the dentist is in order.  I used to really enjoy metal detecting.  I had a cheap detector but am a member of a club and won  a £200.00 voucher.  I never win anything lol.  I spent the voucher on a really nice detector and have yet to use it.  It's quite relaxing walking along the beach and digging things up.  If ever you're short of rusty nails and screws, I'm your man  Still, that gold jewel encrusted viking crown won't find itself will it?
> It's not bad exercise either - find something, squat and dig, stand and pinpoint again, squat and dig......  I've never had any big finds, although I found £4.00 in coins once, a badly corroded watch and a deceptively heavy bit of rock which I suspect is from a meteorite.
> 
> Yes I'm well pleased with the diet and results.  During a time when I was doing almost nothing, I managed to lose the weight.  I suppose dieting is actually NOT doing something, so that fits.  I'll carry on dieting until I'm around 13st which I think will be the right weight for me.  I'll not start on refined sugars again as I've not missed them so that will help. Yes I'll carry on posting up.  I enjoy our chats and feel I've made friend
> 
> Your stuck episode sounds uncomfortable.  Good job you found coke (the drink I hope!) to get things moving.  Don't worry about the description as after 3 kids and 63 years, I'm not phased easily.
> 
> That is good news about your daughter and her fiance.  A nice bit of family news.  Congratulations to them both!


Hi Steve,

Aaw thanks! I do my best each day and am adding things in all the time and tweaking things. So much coming to me for me to continue with when some things come to an end. Plenty of lovely things happening. Your occupational therapist gave you great advice, breaking the issue down into bite size pieces makes things so much more doable and not overwhelming. So good that you had that advice. 

Aaw I'm so pleased you are feeling a bit better now even though the nausea is still happening and that the sickness tablets are giving you some relief. I'm loving that you are planning things again. Great that you are starting to thing about your health and fitness and planning to take steps there too. Great you are taking it steady and getting back into things. I think you're doing the right thing in walking then building up to riding your bike again, good plan. Good you are planning in your Covid jab, I have my Covid jab in just over a week's time. Great you are taking action re your filling and jaw. I still don't have a dentist hahaha. 

So lovely that you have got a metal detector and you bought it with your voucher you won. That's fabulous and you love doing that. You never know what treasures you may find. You have already found some great things even coins and a rusty watch but you just never know and it's fun digging and walking and like you say you will get fit too doing that. That's great so pleased for you. Something to get out there and have great fun with. It's interesting about the rock and being might be a bit of a meteorite... I watch those kinds of films hahaha. 

You have done an amazing job of losing weight and it's paying off with your health too now. Haha, yes when you did nothing and was feeling nauseus you lost more, not a great way to do it though haha. Not nice feeling sick all the time. You know what works for you. Good you have a goal of 13 stone. Good you are staying off refined sugars too. I am having less sugars but still have some carbs as need them currently but constantly working on things and getting help and advice over time too and making little changes. I still need some sugars for various reasons but can cut down a lot. Great you will carry on posting. I really enjoy our chats too, and yes I feel I have made a friend too .

My stuck episode was extremely painful. It was truly agony. I was advised to have coca cola to drink it down and that really shakes the food up, but even then it took many hours to clear the food and for it to leave the stomach. Yes it was the drink not anything else hahaha. Hahaha, my description not too descriptive hahaha.

I've got two CT scans and a GP appt on Wednesday so a very busy day for me then hahaha, so we will see what they show up and what the doctor says.  

Yes it's beautiful news about my daughter, I have all of the wedding plans to come. Thank you for your good wishes. 

Hope you are both having a lovely Sunday

Samana x


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

Gosh that stuck episode sounds excruciating.  Well done for clearing it, even if it did take a few hours. On the (suggested) meteorite - I watched a program where the locals in the desert search for meteorite peices to sell.  The test they used was to touch it with a magnet as meteorites are full of iron.  I've not tested my bit yet - I just remember it looked like stone, but was as heavy as metal.  I'll try and check it later on today in case you can't sleep with the gripping suspense  

The scan was uneventful apart from my jaw wanting to click part the way through which was a bit irritating.  I forgot to ask when the results will be ready, although I have a meeting with a nurse on Thursday so see if the results are out by then.

Best of luck with your scans and GP appt. on Wednesday.  I hope they help.

Just a short one today - not much happening as I'm chilling  

Cheers

Steve X


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> Gosh that stuck episode sounds excruciating.  Well done for clearing it, even if it did take a few hours. On the (suggested) meteorite - I watched a program where the locals in the desert search for meteorite peices to sell.  The test they used was to touch it with a magnet as meteorites are full of iron.  I've not tested my bit yet - I just remember it looked like stone, but was as heavy as metal.  I'll try and check it later on today in case you can't sleep with the gripping suspense
> 
> The scan was uneventful apart from my jaw wanting to click part the way through which was a bit irritating.  I forgot to ask when the results will be ready, although I have a meeting with a nurse on Thursday so see if the results are out by then.
> 
> Best of luck with your scans and GP appt. on Wednesday.  I hope they help.
> 
> Just a short one today - not much happening as I'm chilling
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve X


Hi Steve, 

It was very excruciating when food got stuck yes. It did pass after quite a long time. Tummy still sort and now getting chest pain at the moment, may be via eating or stress etc and time will tell. 

Interested about the meteorites details. It's fascinating that the meteor has got iron within the stone. Very interesting in the testing of the meteorites. Sounds very exciting. I look more to hearing more. 

Go that the scan went meant well it seems. Sometimes you find the results usually the results might take within two weeks to go to the go to the consultant. You might hear something sooner with some luck. 

I'm not very good today as I had a migraine and my head is a bit out of sync today with finding words. I'm not too bad my my focus on was focusing on things was way off if that makes sense. My brain is not working properly today in writing my message. 

Thanks for your good wishes with my scans and and appt on Wednesday it will be a busy day. 

Good you are chilling and having an easy day. 

Take things one step at a time. 

I did a couple of light DIY jobs today and and yesterday and continuing this week as things are getting done and ongoing after the stairs are all finishing and thing are all getting reset etc. 

We are starting to get prepared to go away in December and making lists of what needs to be done in the weeks to come. 

Samana x


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

Well, I found what I thought was the piece of meteorite and it's not magnetic at all, so it's just a very heavy rock lol.  We can but dream.....

Sorry you've had a bad day and I hope today was better.  It sounds a bit like brain fog which I've had in the past.  Not very nice.

2 of my tasks were to book a covid jab and dental appointment which I've done.  So it's jab tomorrow morning and dentist on the 5th December.  Not world shattering things, but jobs that need doing for a bit of self maintenance

Today was a lazy day as Jan is back in Croydon.  I've had the nausea all day, but at a low level so that's good.  I'll get some more travel sickness tablets tonight.

Well done for getting some DIY jobs done when you feel rough.  Has the replacement carpet shown its face yet?

Cheers

Steve X


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

I hope your scans and GP appointment went OK and you were able to make some progress.  I've had a uite day again as Jan was working in Croydon at the tribunal.  I did venture out though for my Covid jab which was pretty easy.  Mind you, I used to give blood so a tiny injection is no big cheese.  I can't give blood any more due to the stroke an blood thinners.  I called them up and they said 'we don't want your smelly blood any more'  This is not true, they were very polite as always.  I did look into donating stem cells, but I'm too old lol.  The process was interesting though, they give you drugs to promote stem cells in your body, then take blood out of one arm, filter it in a machine to pull out the stem cells and put the blood back in the other arm so you don't run out  

Well, did I mention the nausea lol?  It's still there.  Today's efforts were to buy some arrowroot biscuits.  In Deal, neither the co-op, Aldi or sainsbury's sold them.  I bit of googling showed Waitrose sold them which was 10 miles away.  Off I went and bought 2 packets.  I've been chomping them this afternoon and not noticed an improvement so far.  After chomping ginger biscuits, I'll end up putting the 18lb back on again lol.  To be honest, I'd stand on one leg and face north if I thought it would help.

I'm seeing the nurse who's been supporting me coming off the mental health drugs tomorrow.  She's really nice and very helpful.  While I was in Waitrose I bought her and her colleagues a packet of chocolate hobnobs to say thank you.

As you mentioned - you had  a busy day today.  I hope it didn't floor you.  Lots of emotion invested in the events of the day.
That's it for now.

Keep smilin'


Cheers

Steve X


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> Well, I found what I thought was the piece of meteorite and it's not magnetic at all, so it's just a very heavy rock lol.  We can but dream.....
> 
> Sorry you've had a bad day and I hope today was better.  It sounds a bit like brain fog which I've had in the past.  Not very nice.
> 
> 2 of my tasks were to book a covid jab and dental appointment which I've done.  So it's jab tomorrow morning and dentist on the 5th December.  Not world shattering things, but jobs that need doing for a bit of self maintenance
> 
> Today was a lazy day as Jan is back in Croydon.  I've had the nausea all day, but at a low level so that's good.  I'll get some more travel sickness tablets tonight.
> 
> Well done for getting some DIY jobs done when you feel rough.  Has the replacement carpet shown its face yet?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve X


Hi Steve,

Ooh interesting though about the piece of rock, yes it's nice to dream and was lovely while it lasted but even so, all rocks come from some where and they may have been around many many years. 

Tuesday night to Wednesday morning was exactly the same with migraine headaches and then have worse issues putting sentences together and then had GP yesterday which went fine and then over to Manchester for the Two scans which they cancelled to one before I went but actually they just did everything all in one it was an admin error. I thought it was for the Gastro teams but actually it was for my Vascular Surgeon, he was checking on the aneurysm I have to see if it has changed at all. I won't know the results for a while but great they are keeping a check on me. 

I've got the Neurologist on the phone on Monday so will see what happens there. I'm putting notes together.

Ooh more quiet time to get up to mischief haha.

I'm guessing you have had your jab by now? Well done in getting that sorted! Any after effects? Many have them and I've had them every time haha. I get my booster next week. Let me know how you're doing. Good you're looking after yourself.

Great you have a dentist appointment, and yes they are very important. We still only have one dentist where we had about 7 or 8 before they all left and ours left to have a baby, but guessing ours may not come back how they were talking. No more new ones until January they said but they said that kind of thing in the past too. 

Hope the travel sickness meds are working well for you and easing the nausea. It's really persistent isn't it? Surprising how things stay in your system. I know many meds can take months to get out of your system, it's surprising. just keep going! 

Still got a little more DIY to do but doing a little plus other things during the day so I can fit things in, I should be finished by the end of the weekend. 

Oh yes! Didn't I tell you? last week I was getting wound up about it then I really got myself into a good place and he just turned up and said it's all cut ready and brought it in and then said I'll come in the morning and fit it and he did and it's gorgeous, he's made and absolutely beautiful job of it. It was worth waiting for. I coudl do without the stress though haha. 

Have a great day!

Samana x


----------



## picitup

OO that sounds nasty.  Migraines and struggling with sentences.  I didn't know you had an aneurysm - where is it?  Good they are keeping a check on it though.  Best of luck with the results.

I had the quiet time, but didn't get up to any mischief - I'm probably too old for that now lol.

Best of luck Monday with your phone call.  I hope it helps.

Yes I had my jab - no real side effects apart from a sore arm.  Last time I couldn't raise my left arm above my shoulder for a few days, no big deal and it went as quickly as it came.  I'd rather be jabbed than not.  I did have covid a few months ago - it was like a super-mild cold.  I wouldn't know I had it if I hadn't tested.  I put the mild symptoms down to being triple-jabbed (now quad jabbed!)

Hehe the new carpet's come!  Result!  It sounds like it was a normal 5 minute job (5 days).  I bet you're well chuffed,  a bit of good news doesn't do you any harm at all 

Well I'm off to see the mental health nurse this afternoon.  She's really nice as you might expect.  I've bought them some chocolate hobnobs to say thank you.  'Nothing says thank you like refined sugars'

Have a good day....... 


Steve X


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> OO that sounds nasty.  Migraines and struggling with sentences.  I didn't know you had an aneurysm - where is it?  Good they are keeping a check on it though.  Best of luck with the results.
> 
> I had the quiet time, but didn't get up to any mischief - I'm probably too old for that now lol.
> 
> Best of luck Monday with your phone call.  I hope it helps.
> 
> Yes I had my jab - no real side effects apart from a sore arm.  Last time I couldn't raise my left arm above my shoulder for a few days, no big deal and it went as quickly as it came.  I'd rather be jabbed than not.  I did have covid a few months ago - it was like a super-mild cold.  I wouldn't know I had it if I hadn't tested.  I put the mild symptoms down to being triple-jabbed (now quad jabbed!)
> 
> Hehe the new carpet's come!  Result!  It sounds like it was a normal 5 minute job (5 days).  I bet you're well chuffed,  a bit of good news doesn't do you any harm at all
> 
> Well I'm off to see the mental health nurse this afternoon.  She's really nice as you might expect.  I've bought them some chocolate hobnobs to say thank you.  'Nothing says thank you like refined sugars'
> 
> Have a good day.......
> 
> 
> Steve X


Hi Steve, 

Yes it seems something relatively new that I'm noticing in typing and finding the letters etc and ordering them. My head isn't too bad at the moment this morning so I thought I would type while I can. 

I have a splenic aneurysm, it's in the splenic artery leading to the spleen we found it on an abdomenal CT scan for gastro it was 12mm last time but if it grows then something may need to be done. I can't heavy lift anything as it may cause it to rupture. It is great they are keeping a check on it though and it seems I'm booked in for next year also. He's just not very good at writing to me to let me know the results, but can get them from GP. 

Hahaha, lovely that you had some quiet time in the last few days. I bet you were watching movies? Haha. 

I've just been writing up my notes for the Neurologist and getting hubby to read through them to check if I have missed anything, it's taken me ages to get all the things together in recalling and he's been adding things too. It's late Monday morning the appt so hopefully we will cover everything and it will be a good appt. 

Great you got your jab. Aaw hope the soreness goes quickly. Yes I would rather be jabbed than not too. This will be my 4th too. I've got mine next Tuesday. Hubby never seems to get side effects to anything. I do every time but I have a lower immune system I guess that's why. I'm glad you aren't being affected too badly. 

Hahaha, yes the 5 minute 5 day job hahaha! I absolutely love it, so lush! It was really worth the wait, so soft and nice it will last me out now hahaha. 

Ooh hope all goes well this afternoon or was it yesterday? My head doesn't process and keep up sorry! Let me know how you got on. Aaw that's sweet you got them some biscuits... love that! Nothing say thank you like refined sugar hahaha. 

I'm having an easier Friday it's been a bit mad the last few days, so doing a little DIY and trying to do a bit more pebble painting, but the pics aren't great... roses and robins aren't my thing but having a go! 

Hope you're having a good Friday

Samana x


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

Gosh that aneurysm sounds scary.  Good that they are monitoring it though.  If it grows, I guess they will reinforce it with something to make is strong?  In my quiet time, I watched Dave and Yesterday on Freeview.  They are pretty blokey with 'abandoned engineering' and Border Force programs.  I really enjoy them lol.

Best of luck with your neuro appt on Monday.  It sounds like you are both well prepared which will help.

I'm pleased I'm jabbed too and a sore arm is no big deal in the scheme of things I think.  I know some anti-vaxxers and I guess they are entitled to their views, but mine are that it's free and coud save your life, so what's not to like?  When they said they might do 24 hour jabs, I said 'any time, anywhere and I'll be there.'

My appt was yesterday (Thursday) and it went very well.  No scan result yet, but I've got another in 2 weeks so hopefully they will be out by then.  The nurse is going to book me an occupational therapist to help me get going again although I've started the process myself already, 2 jobs a day with an option for a 3rd if something comes up.  One of them is washing up which will please Jan I'm sure.  That's my job anyway.

Good news you're back on the pebbles - don't forget to post them up when you can  I'm sure if you have a go they will turn out fine.

I got some different nausea meds from the docs so fingers crossed they will do the trick.  Well I'm off to Boots now to pick up my meds.

Chat soon.

Steve X


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> Gosh that aneurysm sounds scary.  Good that they are monitoring it though.  If it grows, I guess they will reinforce it with something to make is strong?  In my quiet time, I watched Dave and Yesterday on Freeview.  They are pretty blokey with 'abandoned engineering' and Border Force programs.  I really enjoy them lol.
> 
> Best of luck with your neuro appt on Monday.  It sounds like you are both well prepared which will help.
> 
> I'm pleased I'm jabbed too and a sore arm is no big deal in the scheme of things I think.  I know some anti-vaxxers and I guess they are entitled to their views, but mine are that it's free and coud save your life, so what's not to like?  When they said they might do 24 hour jabs, I said 'any time, anywhere and I'll be there.'
> 
> My appt was yesterday (Thursday) and it went very well.  No scan result yet, but I've got another in 2 weeks so hopefully they will be out by then.  The nurse is going to book me an occupational therapist to help me get going again although I've started the process myself already, 2 jobs a day with an option for a 3rd if something comes up.  One of them is washing up which will please Jan I'm sure.  That's my job anyway.
> 
> Good news you're back on the pebbles - don't forget to post them up when you can  I'm sure if you have a go they will turn out fine.
> 
> I got some different nausea meds from the docs so fingers crossed they will do the trick.  Well I'm off to Boots now to pick up my meds.
> 
> Chat soon.
> 
> Steve X


Hi Steve,

The aneurysm is a bit scary but at the same time it's not large but I need to be careful on it erupting which can be caused by stress on the artery by lifting etc plus huge amounts of stress I guess can affect things too. Yes if it gets too big they do surgery on it and put a mesh tube to support it I believe. I would want that doing under general though. I understand it can be done via tubes etc I'm really not good with those at all whilst awake. 

Great you are enjoying some relaxation time watching Dave and Yesterday they are very easy going channels aren't they? I used to watch Border Force control programs they were interesting in what things came through. 

Thank you re my neurologist appt on Monday. I think I'm as prepared as I can be. I can get lost in my notes so it's perhaps marking them off as I go if I can and holding the phone as it's all over the phone now for the initial one, which I hear is normal now and then they organise tests and then see you. 

I get views from anti-vaxers too, yes they are entitled to their views but don't you think they always try to ram it down your throat? I'm doing what is best for me and so are you and that's that. We are entitled to make our own decisions for our health and choice. Yes I would go any time of the day too. 

Good you have made a start with doing a couple of jobs a day and adding in one more if you want. Aaw that will be lovely for Jan that you are washing up and very helpful too. Jan will feel like she is getting her Steve back. She will love that. Everything one step at a time. So will the occupational therapist then work with you on a plan moving forward etc? Sounds like things are moving for you.

My pebbles aren't great at the moment. The two choices I made... one was a request and the other is something someone likes is just not my forte yet but still having a go. It was a bit like the hedgehog... not great but it kind of resembled one hahaha. Hubby said I should have said no, but then I will never progress. 

Great about the meds lets hope these are more effective now and they really do the trick for you. 

I'm doing a few extra bits and pieces on deeper cleaning and finishing the DIY like I mentioned today and got my Mastermind webinar later plus chatting to my daughter no doubt. 

Have a great day what ever you are doing. 

Samana x


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

Yes, a good idea to avoid the heavy lifting - get Hub to do it (sorry Hub!).  I've decided not to lift anything that's close to my physical capacity as I always end up injuring myself.  The issue is that I used to be very keen on weight training nd used to push myself hard.  The trouble is, I still have that mental drive when lifting, but the body has aged quite a bit since then.  The last stupid thing I did was to lift a milling machine off my bench in the shed and put it on the floor.  Pop!  I slipped a disc.  The pains was very bad and in the end end the doctaor gve me some oral morphine.  Num num num.  I took a spoonful and instantly felt very good.  No pain from the disc and no general aches and pains.  I can see how people become addicted to it.  I wonder if you can buy it on eBay?  (just joking!)

Yes some of the anti-vaxxers are very agressive.  They spout personal choice, but then try and take away yours.  I watched a youtube video called 'does 5G cause corona virus' which was interesting.  Unsurprisingly, it totally debunked the idea.  I read through some of the comments from tin foil-hat brigade and felt honour bound to create a youtube account for myself, postiing up and taking the mickey out of them.  It passed and hour of time I had spare  I said that I did think that Bill gates from Microsoft was injecting chips into you.  And to prove it I took my Apple Mac in for a service and it came back as a Windows laptop  

Yes I'm pleased with the progress on daily jobs.  One of the jobs yesterday was to ring the blood transfusion service to see if I could give again.  I've given about 35 times in th past, but they said once you've had a stroke, that's it.  It's not the blood thinners, just the fact that you've had a stroke.  I looked up stem cell donation, but I'm too old lol.  I think I'll do some voluntary work in the future when I feel a little better.

Thanks for your comments on the meds - they are starting to work and I do feel better most of the time.  I felt hungry yesterday which came as a bit of a surprise as I'd not felt that for a few weeks.



Bst of luck with the pebbles.  I do think it's good to stretch yourself so you can develop as long as you don't find it demotivating if things don't work out.  Also I bet you are your strongest critic - listen to others and hear what they say.  I can't fail to be impressed by these kinds of things as I think I mentioned before, I have the artisitic ability of a very small ant and never got past stick men .  An Art Therapist friend I used to have said everyone has artistic ability, it just needs to be drawn out.  I think I proved him wrong lol.

Can you remind me what the Mastermind webinar is?  You might have told me and I may have forgotten.  Best of luck with it and please say hi and congratulations to your daughter from me & Jan  

ps I went for  20 minute walk last night and will do this each day now.  It's a small starts to get fit. and yes, the occupational therapist will help me plan out tasks and help get me going again.

Well we're off out now to photograph items of furniture from Jan's ex's house who died last year.  The photos are for the British Heart Foundation to see if they will take them.  Otherwise it's a house clearance.

You both enjoy your weekend too  

Cheers  Steve X


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> Yes, a good idea to avoid the heavy lifting - get Hub to do it (sorry Hub!).  I've decided not to lift anything that's close to my physical capacity as I always end up injuring myself.  The issue is that I used to be very keen on weight training nd used to push myself hard.  The trouble is, I still have that mental drive when lifting, but the body has aged quite a bit since then.  The last stupid thing I did was to lift a milling machine off my bench in the shed and put it on the floor.  Pop!  I slipped a disc.  The pains was very bad and in the end end the doctaor gve me some oral morphine.  Num num num.  I took a spoonful and instantly felt very good.  No pain from the disc and no general aches and pains.  I can see how people become addicted to it.  I wonder if you can buy it on eBay?  (just joking!)
> 
> Yes some of the anti-vaxxers are very agressive.  They spout personal choice, but then try and take away yours.  I watched a youtube video called 'does 5G cause corona virus' which was interesting.  Unsurprisingly, it totally debunked the idea.  I read through some of the comments from tin foil-hat brigade and felt honour bound to create a youtube account for myself, postiing up and taking the mickey out of them.  It passed and hour of time I had spare  I said that I did think that Bill gates from Microsoft was injecting chips into you.  And to prove it I took my Apple Mac in for a service and it came back as a Windows laptop
> 
> Yes I'm pleased with the progress on daily jobs.  One of the jobs yesterday was to ring the blood transfusion service to see if I could give again.  I've given about 35 times in th past, but they said once you've had a stroke, that's it.  It's not the blood thinners, just the fact that you've had a stroke.  I looked up stem cell donation, but I'm too old lol.  I think I'll do some voluntary work in the future when I feel a little better.
> 
> Thanks for your comments on the meds - they are starting to work and I do feel better most of the time.  I felt hungry yesterday which came as a bit of a surprise as I'd not felt that for a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Bst of luck with the pebbles.  I do think it's good to stretch yourself so you can develop as long as you don't find it demotivating if things don't work out.  Also I bet you are your strongest critic - listen to others and hear what they say.  I can't fail to be impressed by these kinds of things as I think I mentioned before, I have the artisitic ability of a very small ant and never got past stick men .  An Art Therapist friend I used to have said everyone has artistic ability, it just needs to be drawn out.  I think I proved him wrong lol.
> 
> Can you remind me what the Mastermind webinar is?  You might have told me and I may have forgotten.  Best of luck with it and please say hi and congratulations to your daughter from me & Jan
> 
> ps I went for  20 minute walk last night and will do this each day now.  It's a small starts to get fit. and yes, the occupational therapist will help me plan out tasks and help get me going again.
> 
> Well we're off out now to photograph items of furniture from Jan's ex's house who died last year.  The photos are for the British Heart Foundation to see if they will take them.  Otherwise it's a house clearance.
> 
> You both enjoy your weekend too
> 
> Cheers  Steve X


Hi Steve,

Hahaha, yes hubby does do the heavy lifting and tells me off at anything that he considers to be heavy hahaha. I do like to try though as I don't like him doing everything. When shopping I make lighter bags so I can help him. Yes good idea not to lift anything close to your body weight that is way too much strain on your body. I understand your mental drive for lifting but like you say maybe you're not in the shape you were a few years ago. Hahaha, you and morphine. I tried the patches for pain but they didn't seem effective at the time. 

Hahaha, yes I know a couple of anti-vaxxers and they are very opinionated. They try too enforce their views onto you. There are many videos out there re 5G and it causing cancer etc, it may do so but so do other things too. Most of these people who spout about the 5G have it hahaha. Hahaha, I can imagine you taking the mickey hahaha. Hahaha about your laptop hahaha. It's amazing the things that do go on though. I just don't force what I think down people's throats. It's personal choice.  

Oh that's a good job you did with the blood bank. It was kind of you to offer even though you can no longer donate. You're doing great and the fact that you are offering is wonderful and yes when you feel more up to it you can do some voluteering. 

So pleased you are starting to feel better and good sign that already you are feeling better much of the time. Wow you feel hungry too! That is a good sign. so pleased you are feeling better. 

I tried something new with 'shading' on the pebbles and it didn't work but I think out of error comes the answer so we will see plus I'm trying out things and the person who wants it will understand I am new at this and doing it with love. I'm finding it a learning curve, although at the moment I feel a bit tired with all the headaches all of the time. I'm finding what I think is important but hubby is more critical, so I have to turn off from his views sometimes he can be harsh in general, just in his nature in life. Hahaha, your artisitic ability is in there I am sure!

The Mastermind webinar is where I join the group on a Saturday which is run by someone else who is a Life Coach and it's about lifting our vibe/energy and I've supported many of the group members as I had trained in the areas we cover. I have found it interesting but an incident happened a month ago as I mentioned and it's changed things also. I am still on the group currently but don't feel the same and yesterday I got some visual disturbance with my eyes so had to leave early and rest, it's related to the migraines. So will tell the neurologist. 

Aaw thank you! Yes I will pass on your congratulations to my daughter, many thanks. We are meeting up next weekend which will be nice. 

Ooh look at you! Out walking! That's great! Well done! I need to do more, I have lapsed in my movement too, but am still doing my yoga challenge although missed the odd day but did stretches on those days. Great you are getting support and help. 

Hope all goes well with the photographing, usually as long as the furniture has fire regulation tags on them or its sellable they will take it. They can be picky, they were with mine. 

Have a great Sunday too 

Samana x


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

Bit of a slow reply as life seems to have taken over the last couple of days.  Yesterday I was strongarmed into going clothes shopping for myself for our hols.  A usual I found it exhausting lol.  We're off to Germany soon on a Riviera cruise to the xmas markets which will be a nice break.  New clothes too 

That's s good idea to make lighter bags so you can help.  I'm on your hubby's side - watch that lifting and take care of that aneurysm!

Ooo sorry you're suffering with migraines again.  My daughter has them so I know how debilitatiing they can be.  All she can do is lie down in a darkened room until it goes.  Do the visual disturbances bother you?  I've had a couple over the past weeks, but no migraines.  I opened the front door a bit to vape out of it and saw a black cat rush past me out the corner of my eye.  I looked down and...  No cat.  All 4 cats were sprawled out on the sofa asleep.  Another day I was sitting by the window on my laptop and Jan was out.  I saw her drive up and park on the drive.  I went to open the front door and... no car - I spoke to Jan later to see if she had come and gone and she hadn't.  I have no idea what caused these, but they didn't bother me.  All that's left is Harvey the rabbit but he doesn't talk much    I also looked in the mirror and could see that I was very handsome.  Quite the hallucination!    Enough of this drivel!

They're coming to take me away haha hehe to the funny farm where life is beautiful all the time and I'll be happy to see those nice young men in their clean white coats.....

Coming to take me away

We're off to see my daughter in Norwich on Wednesday which will be great.  She's at the uni doing English and Creative writing which is right up her street.  Vicki's coming with us and her partner is going to drive (yippee!)

Will you continue with your Masterclass or has the breach of trust tainted it for you?  Apart from that, It sounds right up your street!

Yes, we've found the BHF to be quite particular as to what they will take.  It might end up as a house clearance job in the end.  We'll see.

Hope it's not rained as much where you are as here - it's been all day again in the far South East :-(

Keep Smilin'

Steve X


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> Bit of a slow reply as life seems to have taken over the last couple of days.  Yesterday I was strongarmed into going clothes shopping for myself for our hols.  A usual I found it exhausting lol.  We're off to Germany soon on a Riviera cruise to the xmas markets which will be a nice break.  New clothes too
> 
> That's s good idea to make lighter bags so you can help.  I'm on your hubby's side - watch that lifting and take care of that aneurysm!
> 
> Ooo sorry you're suffering with migraines again.  My daughter has them so I know how debilitatiing they can be.  All she can do is lie down in a darkened room until it goes.  Do the visual disturbances bother you?  I've had a couple over the past weeks, but no migraines.  I opened the front door a bit to vape out of it and saw a black cat rush past me out the corner of my eye.  I looked down and...  No cat.  All 4 cats were sprawled out on the sofa asleep.  Another day I was sitting by the window on my laptop and Jan was out.  I saw her drive up and park on the drive.  I went to open the front door and... no car - I spoke to Jan later to see if she had come and gone and she hadn't.  I have no idea what caused these, but they didn't bother me.  All that's left is Harvey the rabbit but he doesn't talk much    I also looked in the mirror and could see that I was very handsome.  Quite the hallucination!    Enough of this drivel!
> 
> They're coming to take me away haha hehe to the funny farm where life is beautiful all the time and I'll be happy to see those nice young men in their clean white coats.....
> 
> Coming to take me away
> 
> We're off to see my daughter in Norwich on Wednesday which will be great.  She's at the uni doing English and Creative writing which is right up her street.  Vicki's coming with us and her partner is going to drive (yippee!)
> 
> Will you continue with your Masterclass or has the breach of trust tainted it for you?  Apart from that, It sounds right up your street!
> 
> Yes, we've found the BHF to be quite particular as to what they will take.  It might end up as a house clearance job in the end.  We'll see.
> 
> Hope it's not rained as much where you are as here - it's been all day again in the far South East :-(
> 
> Keep Smilin'
> 
> Steve X


Hi Steve, 

No worries about the slow reply things have got busy here too with appt and calls. Oh nice you got to go shopping for clothes for your holidays. That's so exciting for you to be going on a riviera cruise. You will have lovely new clothes too that's great! It will show off your weight loss too. 

We were going on a riviera cruise but change it to luxury holiday beach stay instead as too much walking and moving about for me in visiting towns etc but I did feel excited about it and it did look great. 

I had my Neurologist appt yesterday, it went really well. He listened to all the things I had written down and took time to talk to me about things. He told me the meds I was on wasn't right for me and he's going to write to my GP to start some new ones so I've already made an appt with her so that I get them before we go on holiday so I'm taking something hopefully more effective. I will be having a scan after holiday, which will be the first week of February he said as we are away for a month and he is allowing for any delays and getting back etc. So it's all moving. Nothing to suggest anything that is going on yet. But the dementia clinic that referred me said I had 'headaches and brainfog' bit of a difference to 'migraines and memory issues' don't you think? He also said the meds I'm taking can affect your memory to make it worse so being off them will give him a clearer comparison picture. 

Hahaha, yes I do take care of the aneurysm and I take care of hubby too though. He's good, he'll say you open the house and I'll bring in the shopping and you can sort it. I still sanitise it and put it away. It helps keep me safe. I wear a mask still in the supermarkets here in Wales, I don't care I need to look after myself. 

Ooh sorry to hear your daughter has migraines too! Do you know what causes them? Yes the visual disturbances stop me focusing at all. I was on the webinar and had to come off Saturday I couldn't focus at all. It took about an hour for that to go. I find though I can't type words afterwords, I can't order the letters and find that is getting worse in time. I have told him so he is on it anyway. I think your situation might be something totally different, Harvey is really good hahaha. You might see Harvey on the funny farm.

Ooh lovely have a great time in Norwich, you have designated driver too! Very good! You're have a great time I'm sure. Are you just going for the day? 

Things have changed on the Masterclass yes, I did find even on Saturday thinking early on, 'do I want to continue sitting here doing this?' and I'm really not sure, it's like my heart isn't in it now. It could be though that I I'm not feeling great plus a couple of things have stressed me which just takes me out of flow so once I get back in things might be okay. The migraines are taking the edge off things and I'm trying to do stuff so it's harder and hubby wants to do things so I'm feeling a bit of pressure to do things too. It will all settle down. You're right it is right up my street in what we do and the content of the group but the dynamic has changed over the last few months. We'll see. 

Yes I was shocked as to how picky the BHF was to be honest, I thought they would be grateful, but I guess they have standards too in fire safety etc Yes if house clearance is easiest go with it. 

It's been nonstop rain here too, you're not alone! Hahaha. No mention of drought now hahaha! 

Have a lovely day

Samana x


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana
Bit of a crazy morning so I'm posting up late today  
Yes, we're looking forward to the cruise and I'm going to smile and pretend I enjoy the shopping lol.

That's interesting you're on the wrong meds - not a good thing but hopefully an opportunity to make things better.  Fingers crossed!  I bet it helped making all those notes before your appointment.  The dementia clinic sound a bit hopeless.  Yes, the two are very different and they should know that!  Your consultant sound son the ball though.  Hopefully a change of meds will help your memory issues.  Once again, fingers crossed!

Guaranteed we'll have a good time in Norwich - Vicki's coming up and her partner too.  Vicki can show off her new belly  Thye never found a cause for Hannah's migraines but fortunately she doen't have them too often now.  If she takes a paracetomol at the very first sign of a migraine that really helps.

Well, there's no pressure to decide on the masterclass is there?  You can just trundle along and see how you feel in time and when you feel better.  Your enthusiasm will improve or it won't and that will be the test I think.

If I get sent to the funny farm I'll take Harvey with me so we'll need a van.  Hope the walls are more chatty there  

Not sure if I can post up while we're in Norwich, but I'll have  a go.  If not I'll be back the weekend  

Take care and I hope the migraines subside soon for you.

Cheers

Steve X


----------



## Leadinglights

Sorry to butt into your conversation but if you are looking to get rid of furniture there is a charity called EMMAUS who support homeless people and provide work in repairing furniture who will take large items if there is a branch near you.


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> Bit of a crazy morning so I'm posting up late today
> Yes, we're looking forward to the cruise and I'm going to smile and pretend I enjoy the shopping lol.
> 
> That's interesting you're on the wrong meds - not a good thing but hopefully an opportunity to make things better.  Fingers crossed!  I bet it helped making all those notes before your appointment.  The dementia clinic sound a bit hopeless.  Yes, the two are very different and they should know that!  Your consultant sound son the ball though.  Hopefully a change of meds will help your memory issues.  Once again, fingers crossed!
> 
> Guaranteed we'll have a good time in Norwich - Vicki's coming up and her partner too.  Vicki can show off her new belly  Thye never found a cause for Hannah's migraines but fortunately she doen't have them too often now.  If she takes a paracetomol at the very first sign of a migraine that really helps.
> 
> Well, there's no pressure to decide on the masterclass is there?  You can just trundle along and see how you feel in time and when you feel better.  Your enthusiasm will improve or it won't and that will be the test I think.
> 
> If I get sent to the funny farm I'll take Harvey with me so we'll need a van.  Hope the walls are more chatty there
> 
> Not sure if I can post up while we're in Norwich, but I'll have  a go.  If not I'll be back the weekend
> 
> Take care and I hope the migraines subside soon for you.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve X


Hi Steve,

No worries about replying, just have a great time. We can catch up on your return no rush. Have fun. Just have a beautiful time. 

The cruise will be amazing and worth you smiling on your clothes shopping trip hahaha.

I'm certain you will have a wonderful family time in Norwich. Shame they never found a cause for Hannah's migraines but good she doesn't get them often. Paracetamol don't touch mine at all even at the beginning so wonder if they are triggered by something else maybe. I'm pleased Hannah isn't troubled by them often though that's good. Years ago I got triggered by eating late, so missing meals etc or eating certain foods but that was many years ago but never got many then just once in a long while. These are almost daily and in the background.  

Yes once I started to explain how I was experiencing symptoms the Neurologist said that the meds are suiting me and the best way to get a clear picture is to take some others he will suggest to my GP. I already have a phone consultation for 7th December, I don't need to see her, which means I would have to wait longer to come off them, so I thought I would speed things along if I can. Thing is if she is working from home she can't access the letters on her pc and so she won't be able to read what he's suggested but at least I know the meds, she can sort the dosage to begin and go from there and arrange for enough to cover my holiday etc. We will then see after the scan and new meds where I am at. I'm pleased that things are moving at least, I know it will be a slow process but it's moving a fast as it can. I'm speaking to a friend on Friday who has had brain issues and will suggest anything else I might need to mention and how she thinks it went too. Yes the dementia clinic also try to put you under an umbrella and didn't give my referral any urgency so no wonder it's taken so long, things are moving now. The consultant could tell the difference between what I was explaining and right away said about a scan. He didn't say it was an emergency and due to holidays it can wait until I get back but it's in process and happening. Not that far away now on the grand scheme of waiting really. The consultant is a lovely man and listens to what I am saying and asks me things. He seems good. 

That's true there is no rush in making any decision on anything right now I can just go with it. If I feel better I might feel differently who knows. Meds can be very strong and powerful we both know that. Time will be the test you are right. 

Hahaha, I'll come and visit you and Harvey at the funny farm if you go but think you will definitely stay with Jan you are too good for there. 

I had my covid vaccine yesterday. My arm is sore and I'm achy today and I really don't know why but I've pulled my back just getting out of bed so yes I'm resting on the bed today I can hardly move! Ah well it will ease. 

Have a wonderful time and just reply on your return and make the most of your time there. 

Love to you all 

Samana x


----------



## picitup

Leadinglights said:


> Sorry to butt into your conversation but if you are looking to get rid of furniture there is a charity called EMMAUS who support homeless people and provide work in repairing furniture who will take large items if there is a branch near you.


Hehe butt in any time   Thanks for the tip.  Anything the BHF won't take, we'll pass on to EMMAUS.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

Yes, we did have a great time in Norwich.  It was great to get the family together again.  Nice meals out, long walks.  It has to be done.  Hannah booked the ballet which was the Nutcracker Suite.  I didn't really enjoy it and fell asleep during the performance lol.  Each to their own!  I was so nice not to have to do the drive as I find it quite tiring normally.

It must be wearing if your migraines are pretty much daily.  That's a lot to cope with.

Good news about the consultant being a good listener.  He sounds right on the ball which is worth its weight in gold.

Best of luck with the consultant/GP on getting better meds.  I hope they work well.

Sorry you're flat on your back.  It's very easy to do.  I've always used a hot wheat bag or hot water bottle to help but I guess you know that anyway.  Hope it eases soon for you.  When I'm unwell, the worst part for me often isn't the illness, it's the boredom.  All I can think of is things I'd like to do and can't lol.

Well done for having your covid jab - it helps you and others.  Hopefully the sore arm will wear off in a day or two.

Well it's a lazy day today after travelling.  We stopped off at Ikea on the way back and had the meat balls.  Num num num.  I'm always impressed by the stuff they sell - well organised space savings!

Get that back better as soon as you can!

Cheers

Steve X


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> Yes, we did have a great time in Norwich.  It was great to get the family together again.  Nice meals out, long walks.  It has to be done.  Hannah booked the ballet which was the Nutcracker Suite.  I didn't really enjoy it and fell asleep during the performance lol.  Each to their own!  I was so nice not to have to do the drive as I find it quite tiring normally.
> 
> It must be wearing if your migraines are pretty much daily.  That's a lot to cope with.
> 
> Good news about the consultant being a good listener.  He sounds right on the ball which is worth its weight in gold.
> 
> Best of luck with the consultant/GP on getting better meds.  I hope they work well.
> 
> Sorry you're flat on your back.  It's very easy to do.  I've always used a hot wheat bag or hot water bottle to help but I guess you know that anyway.  Hope it eases soon for you.  When I'm unwell, the worst part for me often isn't the illness, it's the boredom.  All I can think of is things I'd like to do and can't lol.
> 
> Well done for having your covid jab - it helps you and others.  Hopefully the sore arm will wear off in a day or two.
> 
> Well it's a lazy day today after travelling.  We stopped off at Ikea on the way back and had the meat balls.  Num num num.  I'm always impressed by the stuff they sell - well organised space savings!
> 
> Get that back better as soon as you can!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve X


Hi Steve,

Aaw that's great you had such a lovely time, you were in my thoughts. Beautiful, just what you needed. Wow, plu a lovely ballet too, which you slept through. Not my thing either but a lovely thing to do nonetheless. Plus you didn't have to drive, man of leisure hahaha. Yes, I can relate, driving does tire me mentally and physically now but I do love it. 

Yes it is wearing as the migraines are there much of the time. I had a good night's sleep the other night as was relaxed and not stressed about anything so that helped and less migrainey so I almost got a day off. I'm hoping things will slowly now move forward with the meds and the scan in process. We will see in time. 

I'm so pleased about the Neurologist being a good listener and he did hear me. Plus I didn't need to convince him for a scan or meds or anything he did it right away and offered help and a plan so it's great. I know this will take time but it's happening so I'm pleased. A friend of mine said can't he do anything any quicker? I said not without cancelling my holiday no hahaha. This friend doesn't have health issues so doesn't understand how it works like we do. 

I've got a phone appt on the 7th December as I don't need to see the GP to get meds and can do it over the phone and get started hopefully she will have a letter but she had already doubted the meds were the best for me but a GP couldn't prescribe any other without specialist advice. Red tape eh? One step at a time. 

My back is healing slowly now, still be weak but much more flexible and moving about. Yes heat works well for me too. I always prop myself up and do laptop stuff or have a film on in the background. It can get frustrating yes with things you can't do yes I understand I feel that too. 

I went to my daughter's for our Christmas gift exchange yesterday and she made a Christmas dinner for us it was lovely and they put up the decorations early for the occasion which was lovely it was very pretty and festive. We had a lovely day. Plus we had a chat about my health and their wedding checklist about me meeting his parents next on the list... did I tell you this?...  well they were due to come over when Covid hit but they hadn't got passports... anyway after I said so we are expected to book our holidays and got over there and then go back for the wedding etc etc and so they must have talked about it and my health etc and yesterday we were informed that his parents are coming over in March so we will go over and meet them then so that will be much more doable for me and easier etc on our finances and travel etc as it's like a military operation due my health stuff when we go away and how I am. So this i much more workable for me. Good that my future son in law is listening more than my daughter is to me hahaha.  

I've recovered from the Coved jab too now.

Good you are taking some easy time after your travels. I love Ikea too. I have some of their stuff although I do have some oak stuff in some rooms. It's a lovely way to spend time browsing and filling a trolley hahaha. 

Have a lovely easy weekend!

Samana x


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

With the neurologist being so on the ball, it must take a little pressure off, as at least you can see some progress.  Best of luck with the GP on the 7th - I hope you can get some more approriate meds.

Good news your back is a little better - is it muscular?  My back used to go into spasm from time to time but it hasn't happened for ages (touch wood).  My sister swears by the warming gels you can buy from the chemist for her back.  I think it's the Boots Ibuprofen gel.

Wow you had an early xmas - sounds wonderful!  We've got family scattered around the country so have a number of xmases.  The actual day doesn't matter to us.  It sounds like you've made some progress on the wedding being easier for you too.  Brill.  and no, you didn't tell me   Good news you've got over the covid jab - one more knocked off eh?

I've got a crazy day coming up Tuesday.  The BHF are coming to collect the furniture from Vicki's dad's house, but can only give you a time between 8:30 and 5pm!  That means I could be at the house all day so another job is to empty the garage before the house is sold.  I'm going to have an 'open garage' for the day where people just come and help themselves.  Much better than throwing everything in the skip and if stuff can get used, it's all to the good.  I'll advertise it on Freegle which is our local FreeCycle.  Sounds a bit like a chimpanzees teaparty lol.

And the good news is...  The nausea has pretty much gone   At last!  Hopefully that's the end of it.

Keep Smilin' and get that back  better!

Cheers

Steve X


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> With the neurologist being so on the ball, it must take a little pressure off, as at least you can see some progress.  Best of luck with the GP on the 7th - I hope you can get some more approriate meds.
> 
> Good news your back is a little better - is it muscular?  My back used to go into spasm from time to time but it hasn't happened for ages (touch wood).  My sister swears by the warming gels you can buy from the chemist for her back.  I think it's the Boots Ibuprofen gel.
> 
> Wow you had an early xmas - sounds wonderful!  We've got family scattered around the country so have a number of xmases.  The actual day doesn't matter to us.  It sounds like you've made some progress on the wedding being easier for you too.  Brill.  and no, you didn't tell me   Good news you've got over the covid jab - one more knocked off eh?
> 
> I've got a crazy day coming up Tuesday.  The BHF are coming to collect the furniture from Vicki's dad's house, but can only give you a time between 8:30 and 5pm!  That means I could be at the house all day so another job is to empty the garage before the house is sold.  I'm going to have an 'open garage' for the day where people just come and help themselves.  Much better than throwing everything in the skip and if stuff can get used, it's all to the good.  I'll advertise it on Freegle which is our local FreeCycle.  Sounds a bit like a chimpanzees teaparty lol.
> 
> And the good news is...  The nausea has pretty much gone   At last!  Hopefully that's the end of it.
> 
> Keep Smilin' and get that back  better!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve X


Hi Steve,

Absolutely, yes I feel like I'm in safe hands and things are in process and just allowing things to happen. I just hope the letter has got to my GP by the 7th but will let you know how it goes. She was keen to find an alternative.

I think with my back it's lower spinal weakness. Many years ago I had spinal fusion of three vertebraie together when I was a nurse and it's always been weak since and told not to heavy lift anything. I use a lot of warmth and that is the best medicine for me too and resting and moving about gently. I have some prescribed by the GP but similar yes. 

Haha, we had a lovely festive day together and exchanged gifts. Lovely you get to celebrate Christmas many times, I would love that too. No it doesn't matter to me either. Having had conversations and things being expressed yes I agree I think things have made some progress on the wedding plans being easier moving forward and glad I said them. Yes so glad I'm over the effects of the Covid jab too and have had it more importantly. 

Oh your Tuesday sounds busy! It's frustrating when you can get a smaller time window, but understand they have their reasons but morning or afternoon would help but don't they call you before they arrive? Maybe an hour or something from what I remember? Brilliant idea about the open garage! People can come and find some treasures for them to have that is wonderful. Love that idea! Hahaha, that will be fun and I bet you will have a lot of interest. 

Yay! That is great news! So happy for you! I know how rough you can feel having nausea all of the time, it gets you down without realising it. It sounds like it's finally out of your system. 

My back is slightly better than yesterday today. Bit weak but moving about more freely thanks. 

Have a great day and hope all goes well and smoothly tomorrow, have fun! 

Samana x


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

Yes, do let me know how it goes with the GP.  It has the potential to make a big difference for you.
Sounds like your pre-xmas meet up was a roaring success.  It's the stuff of life isn't it?  Good news too you voiced your feelings over the wedding arrangements.  My experience is that if someone has an issue, people are usually happy to flex.
Yesterday was busy, but a success.  Around 10 people turned up and got stuck in.  The goal was to have plenty of stuff gone so we just need 1 skip for the remainder.  Also that some of the stuff gets re-used rather than dumped.

Yes, BHF are supposed to call 30 mins before, but as the property is 10 miles away, I had to be there.  as it turned out, they called me 5 mins before so it's a good job I was there.

Hope your back improves quickly so you can get around.

Cheers

Steve X


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> Yes, do let me know how it goes with the GP.  It has the potential to make a big difference for you.
> Sounds like your pre-xmas meet up was a roaring success.  It's the stuff of life isn't it?  Good news too you voiced your feelings over the wedding arrangements.  My experience is that if someone has an issue, people are usually happy to flex.
> Yesterday was busy, but a success.  Around 10 people turned up and got stuck in.  The goal was to have plenty of stuff gone so we just need 1 skip for the remainder.  Also that some of the stuff gets re-used rather than dumped.
> 
> Yes, BHF are supposed to call 30 mins before, but as the property is 10 miles away, I had to be there.  as it turned out, they called me 5 mins before so it's a good job I was there.
> 
> Hope your back improves quickly so you can get around.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve X


Hi Steve,

I've got another week to go until I speak with the GP but yes I will let you know. I have my questions ready although there are fewer this time but will share my experience of the Neurologist with her. 

Yes my meet up with my daughter was a great success and glad I aired my views they do it enough hahaha. I did it in a very polite and light way, but I need to take care of myself now and not push myself too hard. Stress makes me very ill. They can be very moody but my daughter's partner does take what I say onboard and will reflect. Well he did and his parents are coming over so something happened. 

So pleased your garage sale went really well. That was a very reasonable turn out and good you got plenty of stuff taken away. Needing one slip will keep the cost down too. Lovely to hear some of the stuff will go to good use too. 

I see your point re BHF yes it would be way to far to travel in the 30 minute slot. Good it all worked out anyway and things are getting sorted. 

My back is improving slowly, got bit of twinge now but moving around but the yoga is a bit difficult as not able to stretch too much but will keep until a bit stronger. I can do other things. 

i'm not very focused on my foods lately. Tummy been off so it's taken me out of my flow with staying on target and feeling drained with migraines. Not moaning but just explaining it's difficult to stay on task right now. 

Doing lots of things regarding stuff towards health though in collecting materials to read and article and some free videos on things. I'm planning to map many things into the new year. It feels very exciting. 

Looking forward to some quiet time over Christmas and New Year. Hubby is having issues with his laptop I think I mentioned so that is in the workshop and so I'm taking mine away even when it comes back so that I can do some stuff on mine and access some things. Wifi isn't great out there but I can message now and again when I'm about. I know we will have time out from everything but can message you then whilst I'm away on my laptop. 

It's the 1st December tomorrow! wow soon be Christmas now. I'm guessing you will be on your cruise soon? 

Have a lovely evening both of you

Samana x


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana
Yes the garage clearout was a success.  It's worn me out lol.  After doing nothing for such a long time and staring back up with a couple of small tasks a day, it was big cheese to organise the clearout, but it was much easier tha I thought.  How you can build things up in your mind eh?
Good news your back is a little better.  Doing your yoga will be good when you can as you know, the stronger muscles will support your bones and help.

Sorry your tum's bad again - that must be quite disabling but it sounds like you do really well with coping with it.  and here's me complaining about a bit of nausea lol (which has all gone by the way ).

Have fun while you're away - hope the laptop works OK but don't worry about posting up.  as I said, I'll still be here and checking for posts.  Yes we're off on Monday.  Jan checked the weather forecast and it should be below 0 so we need to take something warm to wear.

I've an appointment with the mental health nurse today and might find out about the MRI scan.  I'm pretty nervous, although think I need a memory test to complete the pre-dementia assessment so may not find out properly for a while.  Have we had pudding yet? 

That's all for now but you both have a good day too 

Cheers

Steve X


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> Yes the garage clearout was a success.  It's worn me out lol.  After doing nothing for such a long time and staring back up with a couple of small tasks a day, it was big cheese to organise the clearout, but it was much easier tha I thought.  How you can build things up in your mind eh?
> Good news your back is a little better.  Doing your yoga will be good when you can as you know, the stronger muscles will support your bones and help.
> 
> Sorry your tum's bad again - that must be quite disabling but it sounds like you do really well with coping with it.  and here's me complaining about a bit of nausea lol (which has all gone by the way ).
> 
> Have fun while you're away - hope the laptop works OK but don't worry about posting up.  as I said, I'll still be here and checking for posts.  Yes we're off on Monday.  Jan checked the weather forecast and it should be below 0 so we need to take something warm to wear.
> 
> I've an appointment with the mental health nurse today and might find out about the MRI scan.  I'm pretty nervous, although think I need a memory test to complete the pre-dementia assessment so may not find out properly for a while.  Have we had pudding yet?
> 
> That's all for now but you both have a good day too
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve X


Hi Steve,

Aaw yes it can be tiring sorting and just doing things and with the BHF as well it all takes your energy. You will get there you are doing things and will build up your momentum. It does take it out of you and time to do these things we don't realise how big these jobs are at times. You did really well! Yes it can build up and be bigger in your mind too. Just break it down into doable bite size tasks when that happens. 

I managed a gentle yoga session today with some gentle stretches, nothing too strenuous. It was so lovely though and can feel the soothing benefit of it. 

I do cope well much of the time with my tummy but that involves carbs to slow things down. I love my fruit and veg but that can speed things up a lot so to slow things down I need to stodge things up a bit. Nausea is horrible I get it so I know, so don't devalue what you feel, honour how you feel no matter what that is. I am so glad that has eased now for you. 

I found out this morning through a phone calls I made to give my holiday dates that I am on a list for bowel surgery but the waiting list is a year long and may be next September. But the shoulder surgery I need on both shoulders one at a time I am at the top of the list and been waiting three years due to Covid. So after holiday I shall get my pre op the recovery is 12 weeks long. 

So looking forward to a holiday now. Yes the laptop will work but won't be on it all of the time but will be good to access things and be able to go on it now and again. Oh how exciting that you are off on your cruise next week, so excited for you! Let me know how it goes, I'll still be here when you are back probably. How long do you go for? Oh chilly! Take something warm yes. You will have an amazing time! Which areas are you going to? 

Oh let me know how your appt went and any results you find out about. It might be better than you think. I had a pre-dementia test and it was a variety of questions just to see what you can recall but no pressure and all relaxed etc and following instructions etc. It's easy but just a case of whether your brain processes it or not. I know that is scaring in itself but they talk you through every step and are very good in that respect. My nurse wasn't very good with passing on information though for my Neurologist. 

Pudding? Is this what you mean? At my daughter's? Hahaha, yes we had a lovely apple pie eventually and custard, just what you want in the cold weather. 

Having a busy day doing things but all good. Looking for resources for health and wellbeing stuff and collecting things together plus little jobs. 

Have a great day. 

Samana x


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

That's good dvice thanks.  The brain injury doctor said ' how do you eat an elephant?' - one bit at time lol.

Good news about your yoga.  I hope you can keep it up and feel more benefit as time goes.

Yes it's the cruise next week - I think we're off to Franfurt for the German xmas market.  We're there for 5 days.  Did you tell me where you're going?  Have a great time and don't worry about posting up, just enjoy your hols  

Gosh a year for your bowel surgey and 3 years for your shoulder!  What a long wait when you need help.

No results on the MRI scan yet, but the nurse said if there was anything scary, they would have been in touch straight away so that's reassuring.  she also said I probably wouldn't have a memory test if the bloods and scan were ok so we'll wait and see.

The pudding thing was supposed to be a dementia joke, but probably not a very good one lol.

Take it easy on your busy day and don't aggravate that back!

You have a good day too.

Cheers

Steve X


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> That's good dvice thanks.  The brain injury doctor said ' how do you eat an elephant?' - one bit at time lol.
> 
> Good news about your yoga.  I hope you can keep it up and feel more benefit as time goes.
> 
> Yes it's the cruise next week - I think we're off to Franfurt for the German xmas market.  We're there for 5 days.  Did you tell me where you're going?  Have a great time and don't worry about posting up, just enjoy your hols
> 
> Gosh a year for your bowel surgey and 3 years for your shoulder!  What a long wait when you need help.
> 
> No results on the MRI scan yet, but the nurse said if there was anything scary, they would have been in touch straight away so that's reassuring.  she also said I probably wouldn't have a memory test if the bloods and scan were ok so we'll wait and see.
> 
> The pudding thing was supposed to be a dementia joke, but probably not a very good one lol.
> 
> Take it easy on your busy day and don't aggravate that back!
> 
> You have a good day too.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve X


Hi Steve,

Yes exactly, everything is one step at a time, there is not other way. I love taking things one step at a time and when I get overwhelmed I get a piece of paper and write down little steps and tick them off one by one it calms things down and I get things done. Plus I remember to do them.

I'm doing my yoga when I can and even if I can do all the stretches or moves etc I do the bits I can so I get as much benefit as I can. I intend to keep it going and use some YouTube ones too eventually plus I've downloaded some and saved other links etc so got good backups. If I have a bad day that's fine I just rest and then pick up, that's life. 

It's very exciting it is your cruise tomorrow!Wow it will be so great! Yes Frankfurt is lovely, not that I've been but heard about it and seen many pictures I was hoping to go but think too much walking for me may be. It will be a wonderful experience. We are off to Malaga, Spain for a month. We won't be gone until after you are back. Yes that's fine I will post now and again but not as often. 

It's been very busy with a Summit on health things that I've been following and plus a live three day even online with breathwork so have been capturing that and another day today so got up early to message you before it begins. We didn't get to do our Christmas exchange of gifts yesterday with hubby's son as they all have a virus so will meet them in the week to give them their gifts when we go and collect hubby's laptop, it's all repaired now with a new battery, you woul think it had a new inside for the cost hahaha. 

I had news that I will likely be having shoulder surgery when I get back from holiday, plus have a date for my MRI in February so can't have surgery until after that because I can't lie down. So things are finally moving! Yes I will have to wair longer for the bowel surgery though as I only went onto the list recently after some invasive tests. 

Usually if there is anything on the tests they get flagged up quite quickly, so hopefully all is good for you. Nothing scary to report, that is reassuring yes. Oh lets hope the bloods come back okay too then, things are looking good so far. Yes just wait and see. 

Oh I didn't realise about the pudding thing sorry! Hahaha. I hadn't heard that one!

Have a fantastic cruise and time away and we can catch up when you're back if you're up to it, if not we will catch up in time. Take good care both of you and have fun. 

I'm taking it easy with my back 

All the best

Samana x


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

Wow!  Malaga for a month - I'm not jealous   That will be  a great long break for you both - nice weather too!

The summit sounds right up your street - I bet you enjoyed it.  Hope hubby's son recovers quickly.

Good news about the shoulder surgery coming round - hopefully that will help and ease your discomfort although still a long wait for the bowel surgery.

I guess my scan results will be out by the time we get back from the cruise so I'm going to forget about it  while away and see where things are when we get back.

Thanks I'm sure we will have a good time and I'll post up when we get back.

Take care

Steve X


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> Wow!  Malaga for a month - I'm not jealous   That will be  a great long break for you both - nice weather too!
> 
> The summit sounds right up your street - I bet you enjoyed it.  Hope hubby's son recovers quickly.
> 
> Good news about the shoulder surgery coming round - hopefully that will help and ease your discomfort although still a long wait for the bowel surgery.
> 
> I guess my scan results will be out by the time we get back from the cruise so I'm going to forget about it  while away and see where things are when we get back.
> 
> Thanks I'm sure we will have a good time and I'll post up when we get back.
> 
> Take care
> 
> Steve X


Hi Steve,

Just a quick reply...  

Hahaha, yes Malaga for a month will be lovely. We are planning new daily things. 

The Summit is totally up my street and got two running parallel and one whilst we're away but no issue as I can record the episodes. 

Shoulder surgery seems around the corner just like the MRI which I'm going to let them know this week so they can plan around it then just wait for bowel surgery in due course, yes it is a wait. But if I can get a should done in the meantime...

Yes just go away and enjoy and check on things when you get back. Go live life and have fun. 

I wanted to wish you an amazing time away. 

Take good care

Samana x


----------



## picitup

Hi Samana

are you still here, or have you disappeared to Malaga?  If so I hope you're having a great time.  I've had some good news - I got the results of the MRI scan and there were no issues.  It took a bit longer as they sent the results to the wrong doctor's surgery duh!  Anyway good news.  Strangley enough, I don't feel relieved, just a bit in shock lol.  I guess it will take a little time for the stress to wash out.

That's all for now, just a quick one as I now have to tidy up for xmas eek!

Cheers

Steve X


----------



## Mrs Mimoo

look up the Newcastle diet. And for a treat try this lady's recipes. Sugarfreelondoner.  








						Keto Chicken Pot Pie
					

Tender chicken and bacon in a creamy sauce topped with a crispy crust - Keto chicken pot pie is flavourful and easy to make!




					sugarfreelondoner.com


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> are you still here, or have you disappeared to Malaga?  If so I hope you're having a great time.  I've had some good news - I got the results of the MRI scan and there were no issues.  It took a bit longer as they sent the results to the wrong doctor's surgery duh!  Anyway good news.  Strangley enough, I don't feel relieved, just a bit in shock lol.  I guess it will take a little time for the stress to wash out.
> 
> That's all for now, just a quick one as I now have to tidy up for xmas eek!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve X


Hi Steve,

How was your river cruise? Was it all youe expected and more? You got to wear you sparkly new clothes? I'm so excited to hear all about it when you have time. 

Great news about your MRI scan! Oh that's why you didn't get the results sooner.. incompetence! Oh well you have them now. It was worth the wait. I'm so pleased for you. Yes think you may have been expecting something and now you can get used to the idea there is nothing, which is a lovely thing to get used to. 

Things a bit crazy here, hubby pulled his back a few days ago so everything has fallen for me to do in preparation for the holiday and there is plenty. So I'm really feeling it. Yesterday he managed to move about which is good as we fly out tomorrow so I will disappear then. He needs to rest as that is most important and move about but not do too much to aggravate it so I'm doing mostly everything right now. 

I have one more day to go and we are away. I have a list and keep adding and ticking things off. I thought I would message you early as I didn't know when else I may have time as I'll need to sleep earlier too tonight. 

Oh yes get tidying, Christmas is getting nearer. I'm taking a few little decs with me that are light in weight and easy just to place around. We left a pop up tree there last year just a table top one if it's still there and another decoration to hang. We will see. 

Right I will get on with my day now. I will be in touch, not as often whilst I'm away but I can I will reply. 

Enjoy the festive feeling.

Best wishes to you all

Samana x


----------



## picitup

Mrs Mimoo said:


> look up the Newcastle diet. And for a treat try this lady's recipes. Sugarfreelondoner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keto Chicken Pot Pie
> 
> 
> Tender chicken and bacon in a creamy sauce topped with a crispy crust - Keto chicken pot pie is flavourful and easy to make!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sugarfreelondoner.com


Hi Thanks for the link.  I took a look and the rcipes look lush.  For me, I just decided to stop snackin and have lost the taste for refined sugars.  I managed to lose 18lb in 3 months which I was pleased with.  I'm no longer prediabetic, but will continue avoiding all refined sugars as I want to lose another stone or two.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## picitup

Samana said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> How was your river cruise? Was it all youe expected and more? You got to wear you sparkly new clothes? I'm so excited to hear all about it when you have time.
> 
> Great news about your MRI scan! Oh that's why you didn't get the results sooner.. incompetence! Oh well you have them now. It was worth the wait. I'm so pleased for you. Yes think you may have been expecting something and now you can get used to the idea there is nothing, which is a lovely thing to get used to.
> 
> Things a bit crazy here, hubby pulled his back a few days ago so everything has fallen for me to do in preparation for the holiday and there is plenty. So I'm really feeling it. Yesterday he managed to move about which is good as we fly out tomorrow so I will disappear then. He needs to rest as that is most important and move about but not do too much to aggravate it so I'm doing mostly everything right now.
> 
> I have one more day to go and we are away. I have a list and keep adding and ticking things off. I thought I would message you early as I didn't know when else I may have time as I'll need to sleep earlier too tonight.
> 
> Oh yes get tidying, Christmas is getting nearer. I'm taking a few little decs with me that are light in weight and easy just to place around. We left a pop up tree there last year just a table top one if it's still there and another decoration to hang. We will see.
> 
> Right I will get on with my day now. I will be in touch, not as often whilst I'm away but I can I will reply.
> 
> Enjoy the festive feeling.
> 
> Best wishes to you all
> 
> Samana x


Hi Samana

yes we had a great time thanks.  The food and customer service was excellent!  a couple of the markets were a little boring as it was mostly cheap xmas tat but the last one in Cologne was ood, with lots of creative and artisan stuff.  Jan was worried about sea sickness, but as it was on the river, it was very smooth and caused no problems.

Jan wants to do Cambodia next so we'll see how much it is.

Oo sorry to hear baout hubby's back.  I've had the occasional time where my back's gone into spasm, purely muscular, but it does stop you in your tracks.  And now all the work has fallen to you.  Make sure you watch your back too as you don't want to both be out of action!  Hope it improves soon.

Yes the Imaing dept sending my results to the wrong surgery was irritating.  It's only basic admin after all, but good news  I've still not recovered emotionally yet as I've been so worried.  I find myself on high alert all the time, but guess that will dissipate in time.

as always, just reply when you can and I hope you have a great break!

Cheers

Steve X


----------



## Samana

picitup said:


> Hi Samana
> 
> yes we had a great time thanks.  The food and customer service was excellent!  a couple of the markets were a little boring as it was mostly cheap xmas tat but the last one in Cologne was ood, with lots of creative and artisan stuff.  Jan was worried about sea sickness, but as it was on the river, it was very smooth and caused no problems.
> 
> Jan wants to do Cambodia next so we'll see how much it is.
> 
> Oo sorry to hear baout hubby's back.  I've had the occasional time where my back's gone into spasm, purely muscular, but it does stop you in your tracks.  And now all the work has fallen to you.  Make sure you watch your back too as you don't want to both be out of action!  Hope it improves soon.
> 
> Yes the Imaing dept sending my results to the wrong surgery was irritating.  It's only basic admin after all, but good news  I've still not recovered emotionally yet as I've been so worried.  I find myself on high alert all the time, but guess that will dissipate in time.
> 
> as always, just reply when you can and I hope you have a great break!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve X


Hi Steve,

Good to hear you have a great time away. I thought the service would be grea and the food. I know when we have been on cruises we have never been disappointed. Shame about the markets but sure you saw some good ones too. We have had a couple of good ones here in Malaga and in the surrounding areas at night, set like a Winter Wonderland and there was a ski rink and even reindeer, it was very special. There are many craft markets now that get away as being Christmas markets to sell their wares. That's great that Jan had no issues with any sea sickness issues. I had that when I first set sail so to speak, what worked for me was looking into the distance, I never felt it again after that. So pleased you had such a great time.

Wow, Cambodia that will be interesting. Anything in particular Jan wants to see? 

Hubby's back seems to be on the mend, I could manage to wheel one of the cases much of the time when needed over the road from the station to the hotel which wasn't far and so lifting on and off the train was all he needed to do really. The guys in the airport had lifted the cases off the belt for us. I was working on everything right up to the evening of us leaving so was glad of the holiday. I have felt some twinges but we are at the second location which is an apartment for a couple of weeks now so no heavy lifting involved as we can take the suitcase to get water and just slide that in and bring it back so it's easy. The supermarket is only at the front of the apratments and it's so quiet here so all is good. Hubby is getting some rest now and things are easing and we are having simple meals so nothing is too taxing and just enjoying the sunshine, it's 20+ here at the moment. 

We had a magical weekend in Malaga and we got into the centre and saw some beautiful light shows we had a really wonderful time. The best ever we've stayed there! I had roasted chestnuts too. Plus the world cup was on and Argentina won so the Spanish were celebrating hahaha. 

Good you got good results regarding the scan even though it went to wrong place originally. I can imagine how worried you are and were, it's a scary feeling, I understand that. Yes you get stuck in high alert too. Yes it will take time to re-adjust and take it in that things are different now and they are better than you thought. 

I've been enjoying just chilling and reading and resting after a busy few days and was ready for it. I just wanted to reply now I'm chilling a bit. I'm loving it here, we've been before, it's pretty quiet but we love that. 

I even bought a few simple decorations with me and they kept my little pop up tree and wall sign for this year so it's all qquite festive for this year and I got snowflakes for the window hahaha. 
Are you all ready for Christmas? 

If I don't hear from you before have a wonderful time. We can message as and when we're free over the coming days and weeks. Looking forward to many more adventures in the coming year and better health for us. 

Merry Christmas!

Samana x


----------

